# How Much is an Ounce of Bud in your Area



## silvernomad (Sep 7, 2006)

Was reading a high times and was surprised to see how much the price is in the US for an ounce of Bud. Seen some places paying $300 to $700 and more for bud in the US.

For an ounce of Willie Nelson (Sativa: Vietnamese x Nepalese) here in Eastern Kanada, I pay $180.00 ($10.00 extra for the guy to drop it off at a place that I like).


Just wondering what others on here pay for an ounce of Bud in their areas......


----------



## terry (Sep 7, 2006)

in london england i pay 100 english pounds so its bout the same.


----------



## m420 (Sep 7, 2006)

In northern Florida I pay $350 an ounce. Down south I can get B.C for $250 but it sucks ass. It's earthy and a headache of a stoned. But the bud up here rocks. Some strains that have been consistant are: Mikado, Norther Lights#5, Shiva, Swiss Bliss, Black Domina, Orange bud, Blue Widow, Silver haze, ect.


----------



## terry (Sep 7, 2006)

does it ever dry up or is it always available sometimes in london theres a drought.can only get solid then and it suks.greens the way.


----------



## spearingflame (Sep 7, 2006)

Here, Ohio, Some area's 120 a ounce.. pretty decent bud..well for me that is.


----------



## jacgrass420 (Sep 7, 2006)

in ny i pay about 160 for some good indoor and i get about 30 grams of rock hard crystaly nug, good hookup


----------



## Tanya (Sep 8, 2006)

What about a 9bar in the uk?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 9, 2006)

Depends on who you know, what bud it is and the amount you buy. if you buy in kilo's then an ounce is cheaper. Standard price for standard skunk at an ounce in weight is 120 pounds Sterling, about $180. I've been a dealer for many years and if you're paying less than this then there is something wrong with the bud. A 9 will cost you 950 pounds about $1300, a kilo will cost you 3,300 pounds or about $5000. For an ounce of quality bud, expect to pay 130 pounds or $200.


----------



## TheUsedLabel (Sep 13, 2006)

idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


----------



## Jimmy28 (Sep 13, 2006)

so you must get a pound for what 350-400 bucks?
I could get rich off of you


----------



## bombdiggitty (Sep 13, 2006)

IN IDAHO ITS ABOUT 400 AN ounce


----------



## PhattyTokes (Sep 13, 2006)

Here its 170-190$ deppending on who it is.


----------



## Sublime757 (Sep 13, 2006)

i get lambs breath, northern lights, and afghani in virginia for $250/oz. but i havent payed that much for weed ever since i started growing


----------



## TheUsedLabel (Sep 14, 2006)

umm yeah i guess man, how much do you pay? or do you get it free/grow


----------



## Shotgunrab (Sep 14, 2006)

About an hour outside nyc i get some pretty interesting strains you got your standard kb you know the regs for about 185 a zip all the way up to this stuff called biesel which is a cross of nyc diesel and b52 for about 475 an ounce;really bomber stuff and once in a while its worth it to splurge


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 14, 2006)

opens up mapquest..... TX isn't that far of a drive....


----------



## crickitmd (Sep 22, 2006)

When I was living in San Diego I was paying $65 for an ounce of street crap


----------



## MBABud (Sep 26, 2006)

In NYC I was scoring white widow with major crystals at $280 a few months ago. Quality rating = excellent. 

I have since moved to S. Florida and have no connections. I saved a few seeds and have my first lady (I hope its a she) in her 3rd week of growth.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 26, 2006)

You sure they were crystals? Baking powder and apple juice is good for those too.


----------



## slow69beetle (Sep 26, 2006)

in my area a 1/8 of krype is 50-60$ thats as big as i buy


----------



## dew-b (Oct 1, 2006)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


iuse to get an oz in dallas for about $35. straight from the mexicans.its cheeper down south us. no transpertation costthe farther from the mexican boarder the more it costs.


----------



## atigha13 (Oct 3, 2006)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


obviously bullshit


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 3, 2006)

Laughing out loud. He's probably talking per gram.


----------



## Widow Maker (Oct 3, 2006)

No hes prolly talking about some good mexican regs. How much can you get hydro for?

Edit: lol. I just asked the guy a question. He got banned for being uder 18. Doh!


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (Oct 3, 2006)

in Detroit MI regs $90-$110 per oz and dro is like $250-$350 per oz but my brother who lives in AZ get lbs for like $500 and up here they sell for like $1000-$1200 per lb the hard part is getting it from AZ to MI


----------



## medicinaluseonly (Oct 7, 2006)

A few years back,25 maybe, I'd get kilos in Tucson for 60.00 and break them into lbs, make 2 lbs and smoke the 4 ozs, Put 20 lbs in the saddle bags on a kawasaki 500 and drive them to Akron and off load them for 180.00 a lb. The kawasaki could outrun any copper and go across the boonies if needed, never needed to. Was a sweet deal for me, and them guys in Akron were double happy. I got all the smoke I needed and made about 3 grand a trip. I only did this a couple of times as I didn't want to push my luck. I finally turned it over to a friend of mine and he paid me a small commission for a few trips then I let it go. I think that if you could even find Kilos now( the Mexicans got smart and started selling pounds also), they would be much more. This was not designer weed, just Mexican colas, they were pretty sweet though!


----------



## DragNFly (Oct 7, 2006)

NYC, 250-600 a oz, depending what messinger service you use


----------



## 110smoker (Oct 7, 2006)

$300-$350 in minneapolis, mn.


----------



## jus gravy (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow maybe i should move. in Atlanta just some good dank runs $1,000 a qp with an O running between 280-360. but say for some blue satelite , white rhine, bubblegum expect to pay an avg of $500


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 8, 2006)

OK... can some one define what these mean? Thanks
*regs*
*dro*

Never heard it said here in Kanada when we talk about Bud (buying or selling); only seen it here and there on the web.


----------



## DragNFly (Oct 8, 2006)

regular grown
and Hydro..thus dro, buds look prettier, command more money


----------



## pieratedd (Oct 8, 2006)

About £120 in Birmingham,England


----------



## Acesover8 (Oct 8, 2006)

100-120 for just ok stuff Tennessee


----------



## oldsog (Oct 12, 2006)

ounces in my area are 28 grams... sorry i couldn't resist.
i'm so far out of the game of buying herb BUT on rare acase i did have to purchase it. good guy/friend price is from 200-275 for top quality herb like Train Wreck or Super silver haze. clubs in LA will buy good quality herb for around $300 an oz or $1200 a 1/4 lb. 
street prices are insane! og kush or bubba kush will cost you about $400-$600 per oz, if not more.


peace,


----------



## mogie (Oct 12, 2006)

Medical marijuana patient it's free.


----------



## mogie (Oct 12, 2006)

Medical marijuana patient it's free.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (Oct 12, 2006)

well i dont know if anyone answered the "regs" "dro" ? but michigan has the most messed up highs and lows "regs"is shit that you people in other countries woldnt even smoke low grade BS seeds in the bags bullshit weed now "dro" in michigan is like regos in canada they really dont have regs i went to "WEMF" in toronto well right outside it world electronic music fes,well all they had is what we call 'dro" no seeds light grenn sticky shit that we were buying for OUR reg prices im like this is crazy we need away to get it to MI and GET RICH but border issues of course but we brought like 1/2 oz of that powder and those canada people were going nuts paying 200+a ball when us USA people get it for cheap but i could rattle off 308094 things that sucks back and forth which i have kinda but DRO is that good shit REGS is the shit u kinda dont wannt smoke


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm from England, and I'm just guessing, but I'd say reg's stands for regular weed. We call it yard-weed over here. Just regular cannabis, not skunk. Do you remember the time before skunk?


----------



## oldsog (Oct 13, 2006)

mogie said:


> Medical marijuana patient it's free.


um free from who? i have my doctors recommendation.


----------



## Ralphie (Oct 13, 2006)

depends on the bud

for some decent mid grade weed with some seeds im paying about $60 - $80 quality varies

for good bcs...$200 a ounce

for great weed.. $350 - $400 (haze, etc)

im in NYC


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 13, 2006)

Ahh I understand now (it is all sinking in now.....lol  )...........thank you on the _*dro*_ and _*reg *_thing.... well where I grew up, what some called dro and reg we called it hydro and homegrown, ditch weed (seedy stuff).....now when I go back south of Ontario, I will be able to know what it means.




peace


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 13, 2006)

Homegrown's a word we use too. But I don't like that word anymore. my shit's going to be well worth smoking.


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah I don't like it either because what one person can do now growing at home is different then what it was years ago.


----------



## Big Haze (Oct 13, 2006)

here in ky, i can get a ounce for $150-160


----------



## Kevinn420 (Oct 15, 2006)

Here in austin TX it ranges anywhare from 45 an oz for shwag to 400 an oz for some silver haze


----------



## veinarde (Oct 15, 2006)

i would say on average 9 bar i pay £130 for but of late £200 sometimes £250 lol and how do u post pic says jpeg file to big lol


----------



## redrmearsenal18 (Oct 15, 2006)

What we call the regs is $100 an oz but my friends dad has some AK-47 and NL and he payed upwards of like $500oz


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 15, 2006)

veinarde said:


> i would say on average 9 bar i pay £130 for but of late £200 sometimes £250 lol and how do u post pic says jpeg file to big lol


You're talking about shit resin I take it? A 9 of skunk will cost you close to a grand.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 15, 2006)

jpg max file size is 2mb.

If it is bigger then that then go resize the picture.


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 15, 2006)

shit resin........? lol Add a section in the FAQ on world slang words for all the fine things of marijuana....lol..... ok, maybe it is just me, but what the hell is shit resin and why does it cost so much?


----------



## BaconSquishy (Oct 15, 2006)

here in southern ontario i can get an ounce for like $250 maybe less


----------



## Widow Maker (Oct 15, 2006)

silvernomad said:


> shit resin........? lol Add a section in the FAQ on world slang words for all the fine things of marijuana....lol..... ok, maybe it is just me, but what the hell is shit resin and why does it cost so much?


 
I think resin is what them geezers over there call hash.


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 15, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhh..... ok Hash Oil....right on


peace


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Oct 15, 2006)

in ohio you can get dank for around 100 but for good you will pay more. it depends on if you are in good with the dearler.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 16, 2006)

Okay, I mean low-grade hash. 200 pounds for a 9 bar is cheap.


----------



## MaxBax (Oct 16, 2006)

Melbourne Australia
Prices have dropped slowly over the past 10 years street value these days is AU20-25 a gram, AU90-100 for a quarter, AU300-350 for an oz, AU3200 to AU3800 for a pound. I have heard of $4800 a year or so back.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 16, 2006)

Anyone ever told you you look like Lou Ferrigno. 


Sorry if I've spelt his name wrong by the way, to all you louie fans out there.


----------



## bos kaine (Oct 16, 2006)

that cant be good ganja tho its just impossible it cost more to grow it than that


----------



## bogi (Oct 17, 2006)

You guys are lucky compared to my situation in Iceland. Ounce is about 30grams right? (google told me so at least). Hash goes for 2000-2500 (in some cases 3000) ISK per gram and weed 3000-3500 per gram. So hash is $30-35 and weed $45-50. On top of that the quality of this stuff I'm smoking is really fucking poor. It's common you only get 0.7-0.8 of the gram and sometimes the weed you buy is just trimmings obviously previously used to make hash. I'd also like to add that cannabis is extremely illegal here and is classified with all the other hard drugs. Bullshit I tell yee!

This is why I'm gonna grow here as it will save me millions (I smoke alot) and in the future I'm just gonna move outta this country, everything else here is as expensive.


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Oct 17, 2006)

Colorado Street Prices:
Hygrade: 1/4 ounce - $80 - $150.00
Green Rag: 1/4 ounce - $35 - $40
Brown Rag: 1/4 ounce - $25 - $30
Mex Dirt: 1/4 ounce - $15 - $20
Blonde Hash: 1 gram - $50 - $100
White Hash: 1 gram - $150 -$175
Goo Hash/Resin: 1 gram - $150 - $225
Hygrade Hash Oil: 1 gram - $200 and up!
Low grade Hash Oil: 1 gram - $60.00 - $80

Pricing may vary depending on area of state and availability!


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 17, 2006)

_Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana: _
_'Hygrade Hash Oil: 1 gram - $200 and up!
Low grade Hash Oil: 1 gram - $60.00 - $80"_


wow that is a crazy price on oil..... here for ok oil you pay $70 for a 5'er (5 grams, a jug), but the oil I made from the bc god bud, it is beautiful, a few smooth tokes and it sends you off to a long peaceful high........I am looking forward to finishing my batches for the winter and seeing what they will taste/feel like.


_peace


_


----------



## MaxBax (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Skunkush
I show these symptoms (Ferrignoitis) because I work out so much when I am wasted. ...that and instead of using Protein Supplements, I use Grow Nutrients.


----------



## phoxhunter (Oct 17, 2006)

in southern ireland, the last oz of bubblegum i bought 350... im not sure what the stg euro dollar exchange rate is but.. thats what it cost me...

hash- fairly dry shitty stuff is about 100-125 an oz

polm 250.... thats alright stuff n all


----------



## moler (Oct 19, 2006)

UK/england.....

i can get an OZ of: 
bubblegum for about £120 - £140
WhiteWidow for about £100 - £120
blueberry for about £80 - £100

and a 9bar here is around £225 - £250
Kilo of solid is around £650 - £750 (depends on availabillity )


----------



## straightkillah1 (Oct 22, 2006)

yeah. around here in ohio i can usually get from around $100.00 to $130.00


----------



## Charleston (Oct 24, 2006)

$120 for some Midi , $350 - $400 for some nugget.

I live in PA


----------



## Wigmo (Oct 24, 2006)

thats probably because your right near mexico, but ya you could make a killing in mass


----------



## Biggietalls (Oct 27, 2006)

for an ounce around here ranges from 80-120


----------



## trying.... (Oct 27, 2006)

here in ireland its a joke. its v hard to get and if u get it it aint the best. it costs 50euro for a tiny bag, i dont know how much they weight but i know u can only get 3 good joints out of it. its a joke.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 27, 2006)

trying.... said:


> here in ireland its a joke. its v hard to get and if u get it it aint the best. it costs 50euro for a tiny bag, i dont know how much they weight but i know u can only get 3 good joints out of it. its a joke.


Wow. If you use tobacco, you're talking about 0.5 g per spliff. Here in England 1.5 g would cost you a tenner, Sterling. Maybe it'd be worth you popping over here once a month to buy half a nine.


----------



## ViRedd (Oct 28, 2006)

Here, an ounce of really good "pot snob" quality buds will cost you between $400 to $500. A quarter is $120 and an eighth is $60. And people are glad to pay it. A friend in the next state (Arizona) pays $60 an ounce for Mexican Schwag. He gets my extra for free. 

Vi


----------



## revhead43 (Nov 3, 2006)

Round here in tassie bout 200-300 aus for an ounce. and i get an ounce of canadian gold for 320 aus


----------



## OCB (Nov 3, 2006)

My latest buy was 2oz/55g(approx) for £250.

Quality stuff aswell


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 3, 2006)

OCB said:


> My latest buy was 2oz/55g(approx) for £250.
> 
> Quality stuff aswell


That's not too bad considering the times... but for an extra tenner you should've brought 2 and a q... Mine's going out in ounces at 130, halves at 70...


----------



## EIP (Nov 4, 2006)

...in vancouver...

...if you're a tourist $220 cdn/oz. and its over fert shyte...
...if you are true local, $150-180/oz and its lovely...if its good it doesn't leave bc...any bc-bud smoked outside of bc is usually shit...

...the lesson is...grow your own...and learn how to flush...
EIP


----------



## ljjr (Nov 4, 2006)

from louisiana, but i live in central florida now, in louisiana i can get a good weighed out ounce of skunk for $50, here in fl its $100 dollars an ounce.


----------



## Charleston (Nov 4, 2006)

well good news some really good midi is going 120 for an ounce


----------



## BKLYN_IGRADE (Nov 6, 2006)

where in ny jimmy b/c in the city it is no less than $350 for the chron.ic. 400 is standard unless u know sombody for the "jack", "deisel", "purple", and other tasty strains


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 7, 2006)

BKLYN_IGRADE said:


> where in ny jimmy b/c in the city it is no less than $350 for the chron.ic. 400 is standard unless u know sombody for the "jack", "deisel", "purple", and other tasty strains


Just out of interest... how much does crack cost in New York? Any weight and price will do.


----------



## ljjr (Nov 7, 2006)

let me add to my earlier post lol after talking to a close friend back home in louisiana i was told now a weighed out ounce of skunk has went up to $85-$100, hydro is now costing anywhere from $150-$200 an oz, i haven't been home since the hurricanes last year, my friend told me that prices went up soon after they hit us.


----------



## Darren06 (Nov 7, 2006)

trying.... said:


> here in ireland its a joke. its v hard to get and if u get it it aint the best. it costs 50euro for a tiny bag, i dont know how much they weight but i know u can only get 3 good joints out of it. its a joke.


thats madness .what part are you from? im from louth and the bags here are crap but u get more than 3 j's from a 50 bag


----------



## steve273 (Nov 7, 2006)

hi i am disabled -i have chronic back pain-i need a source for 9 bars if anyone can help me out?
i usually pay 240-360 and i would like a reasonable quality soap/morrocan please-it lasts me 6 months
i pay 130-160 for skunk-but im on benefits so cant always afford it and an ounce only lasts me a month at the very most anyway.
if anyone can source me solid at a reasonable/affordable rate-i would be most grateful indeed-i would be happy to buy skunk too-im desperately in need of a new supplier and i live near cambridge/bedford/peterborough -in st.neots [email protected] i am disabled and i have several medical conditions but i need the puff for my chronic back pain and always will and i have no source for either solid or weed for the first time in my life-hope someone reading this will sympathise and show me a little solidarity and help me out-sorry for hijacking your forum here-hope u dont mind? take care-love steve x


----------



## JellyNutz (Nov 7, 2006)

I live in east texas and for an ounce of quality skunk ur looking at 80 bucks. for the good shit it might be like 140 but its really good and worth the money. I personally can get a pound of pretty good skunk for 500 bucks.for some of the cheaper stuff that sux and isnt even worth the gas to go pick it up u can get a pound for like 275-325 bucks. if u buy less than an ounce ur gonna pay 25 a quarter so a half is 50 bucks. not many people deal less than a quarter at a time cuz its not worth it. but if u know where to go u can get it in already rolled blunts for 5 bucks a blunt and thats gonna be fat. u can get 4 for 10s that arent as fat but its nice to have it rolled for you.


----------



## seattlewiseguyz (Nov 7, 2006)

Up here in seattle, i can get (black stim perp), witch is a nice sweet but kinda fluffy bud with high thc content. if i were to gess ied say like 10% to 15%. anyways for that i pay around 250 to 260. but i tend not to bye much. ied rather wait till i harvest!
p.s......... that guy (atigha13) FROM TX, is retarded, eather hes lieing or the bud is grown in sand!,,lol
)


----------



## vandewalle (Nov 7, 2006)

well in fucking nebraska, you pay about 400 for an oz of kb, which i have to say isnt even tthat good, i have never compared it to anything bett though. my parents though have told me stories about when a dime back was an oz, goddamn that had to be amazing


----------



## ViRedd (Nov 8, 2006)

skunkushybrid said:


> Just out of interest... how much does crack cost in New York? Any weight and price will do.


If New York is anything like Los Angeles, it would depend upon how good looking she is. 

Vi


----------



## Dankdude (Nov 8, 2006)

Mexican Garbage $60.00 an ounce, Good Weed, $450 an ounce.


----------



## seattlewiseguyz (Nov 8, 2006)

*450 an oz! ouch, at that price ied have to live like a crack head just to be stoned all the time,,lol.. i mean hows a guy gona pay rent and bye bud at that price,,,,lol*
*seattle wiseass*


----------



## EIP (Nov 8, 2006)

...if you are cost wise you can grow a pound of good marijuana for $26 canadian...
EIP


----------



## tenn1234 (Nov 11, 2006)

About 300-400 in Colorado


----------



## Nemsist221 (Nov 12, 2006)

300 for ppl that the dealer dont know, 250 for locals thats in the states btw


----------



## jay_freeze (Nov 13, 2006)

for some fire(good sh*t)a ounce will cost 400$$normal stuff is like 100bucks a ounce.there is some guy selling Purple haze for 150 a 1/4.


----------



## tony maglone (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi
Im in Norfolk England and the weed situations dire at the moment, when we can find anything they generally charge the same for everything,
So some good stuff say Widow or russian,northern lights etc will cost around 130-140 pounds and shite stuff is just the same.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 14, 2006)

tony maglone said:


> Hi
> Im in Norfolk England and the weed situations dire at the moment, when we can find anything they generally charge the same for everything,
> So some good stuff say Widow or russian,northern lights etc will cost around 130-140 pounds and shite stuff is just the same.


I suppose you bumpkins suffer the most... You get charged the same as shit stuff? That's fucking terrible my friend. There's loads in birmingham at the moment... everyone's started fucking growing! lol. Since the drought hit about 6 months ago, some forward thinking people (myself included) have set up their own factories. I know a guy who actually gets paid just to take cuttings... he's not called the clone king for nothing... be using him myself once we get big enough. Shit stuff in Brum will set you back 120 an oz. My shit will set you back 130... expect to pay up to 150 for well-grown cheese. Ever smoked light-green cheese? I know a grower that has got the cheese down to a fine art... I've never smoked anything better than this man's cheese... the stuff is art.


----------



## tony maglone (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah i agree mr ganja mannn,hence why im taking control of my situation...easy on the Bumpkin!! lol "got alight bah" lol


----------



## toke420 (Nov 14, 2006)

i pay 150 an ounce but i geuss i'm movin to el paso


----------



## toke420 (Nov 14, 2006)

i have some buddies driving out west for some BC hydro just wondering if anyone knows the prices out there


----------



## WickedK (Nov 14, 2006)

Where I live it's about $140 an ounce CA CASH.

but where I used to live it's like $80 an ounce of premium hydro.


----------



## tawni18 (Nov 18, 2006)

I am in Northern Cali and get an oz. for about $200 depending on the quality. And that is through a REALLY good connect. If I go through some Jo-Blo (can't get ahold of my man for awhile) It can be $280, although I think that was a one time deal on some very good weed. Called the Boo (Bu) I am not really sure what the real name is. But I do know that is probably some of the best weed I have ever had the privledge of induling in. Man I thought this was supposed to be a good area! I am really missing out.


----------



## tawni18 (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah I like to know where it's free also , I got the scrip but haven't found the free weed yet???


----------



## cannibus maximus (Nov 19, 2006)

about $120-$150 for commercial, $250-$300 for hydro in Iowa


----------



## futrdc (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is a website you might find interesting.....

Marijuana Prices Directory - Pot Price - Cost of Weed - Street Value Marijuana

I found it a couple of days ago, just roaming around searching. Hope this will help.


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 21, 2006)

kind $20 gram ..100-120 7gs... 400 for oz 
commerical 355-425 LB
local crop 7-15% 125 oz 

we are located in texas 200 miles north of the checkpoint


----------



## i hate spray (Nov 24, 2006)

It Used To B 120 An Oz But These Days Liverpools Dryer That The Sahara U Can Just About Get A 20 Quider If U Know Every1! And The Home Growns The Safest Option Coz If Sum1 Says Its Dutch Then Its Sprayed!


----------



## i hate spray (Nov 24, 2006)

U Cant B Nockin That Bud Out 4 Them Prices. Were Ever U R U Need To Get Up Here An Ud Kill It! If I Cud Grow I Wudnt Even Sell It, The Decent Joint I Had Was Stormin Up The Damrak To The Trainy 8 Moon Ago!


----------



## blazer2006 (Nov 26, 2006)

for an ounce of Bud around here is about 280 
it's pretty good.


----------



## ylary (Nov 27, 2006)

in here only 647 bucks for some good/usual bud indoor shit, it's ok..


----------



## BaconSquishy (Nov 27, 2006)

$647 for an ounce? wow pricey


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 28, 2006)

i hate spray said:


> U Cant B Nockin That Bud Out 4 Them Prices. Were Ever U R U Need To Get Up Here An Ud Kill It! If I Cud Grow I Wudnt Even Sell It, The Decent Joint I Had Was Stormin Up The Damrak To The Trainy 8 Moon Ago!


If Liverpool's dry, then so is the whole of England. You've gotta start growing kidder, and don't tell a fucking soul.


----------



## i hate spray (Nov 29, 2006)

belive me ,soon as i get me own ken im gettin set up before i even start thinkin bout couches kettles ect
also, excelent bud uv got there,im on damp shite but goin the dam 4 crimbo smoke!


----------



## CapsiGrower (Nov 29, 2006)

In Newzealand prices vary from season and off season but 

$200 for average but good 28+ gram ounce 
$250 for good outdoor skunky
$300-350 for indo
For a pound of outdoor bush itd be around 2500-3000.
for a good skunky outdoor/info pound itd be anything from 4000-4500 but could be lower depends.
Good oil, from differnt regions of newzealand but around mine ( Waikato / bop ) 20 a cap to 45 a cap 

Our foils depend on what strain and where from, Sometimes i could get a nice 3 gram of skunky indo for 20 hola but another day score a 3 gram of shit bush lol our foils are the littlest ammount to buy and is rolled up in tinfoil and our 50 bags also depends who you get it off. it could be 2 and a half foils or could end up big


----------



## mommabean (Nov 29, 2006)

around here it is 100 oz for good


----------



## masterkush (Nov 29, 2006)

i live in tampa florida and we have rags which is the lowest u can get if any body ever smokes that mexican piss weed about 100 and oz 

midz which is some shits thats lime green but not dro about 120 an oz

but dro also known as white widow orange crush blueberry northern lights or cryptonite is 300-400 an oz depending on how high you get


----------



## PUFF DADDY (Nov 29, 2006)

I Get a pound for like about 100 bucks cause I live close by the border and I just cross it over I buy it in mexico its cheaper over there....


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jan 22, 2007)

Here in Newfoundland,Canada 28 Grams is close to 250 from where i get it from anyways


----------



## PokeSmot4Life (Jan 22, 2007)

Man it sounds like you guys all got it good, here in Idaho, if i were to buy just an ounce all by its self, i would have to pay around $270 for it, and it aint even nothin special, just some random home grown stuff somebodys sellin, it aint bad, but nothin great by any means.


----------



## themaritimer (Jan 22, 2007)

It's $150 an oz here if you have to buy it but that's only because I've known the guy for 25+ years. Otherwise it'd be $250 from what I'm told. 
(Halifax, Nova Scotia)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2007)

i'll GIVE it to ya if ya ask real nice.


----------



## themaritimer (Jan 22, 2007)

Pppppppppplease.

How was that?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2007)

i knew that was coming. i really don't know what to do with it. i have a 1 1/2lb of outdoor put away in jars. there is so much here that EVERYBODY has a closet full. i could make some really good hash. but it hurts to chop it up. i could just hold onto it, it is good, but until when? i have more hanging right now. it's indoor it will go but why so much weed? some of you people need to stop. MARKET FLOODED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## themaritimer (Jan 22, 2007)

Do you happen to have any rentals in your area? I'm willing to give up the freeze O' Canada for some West Coast sunshine.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2007)

oh yeah, come on down, grow some more.(sarcasm)lol


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 24, 2007)

shit fd, do you know that England is suffering it's worst famine ever? We used to get our bulk from Holland, but since the tightening of the ports (terrorism, yeah right) we have to rely on the home growers. The quality of bud has gone up, but then, so has it's scarcity. 

There are a lot more growers in my city now, but you can't really go too big. Maybe 3000w in a residential building.


----------



## GreenThumbs (Jan 26, 2007)

No shit skunk especially at the moment and all i can get is sprayed with some sand like substance which weighs it down heavily. 
The Difference in price between that and top quality when it comes is only like &#163;10 
So... i am getting an aerogarden delivered and plan to grow lowryder#2 (with great sucess i hope)


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey greenthumbs, are you from the uk? If so, that bud is sprayed with the glass you find in the yellow road markings. DO NOT SMOKE THIS SHIT, there are bulletins in the hospitals warning about this stuff. The particles are so fine that some of them go directly into the bloodstream and into your brain, heart etc.

A simple test is to take a tiny, tiny piece of the bud and put it in between your teeth and give it a chew. Your mouth should start crunching loads of little glass particles.

It's been around for about a year, I used to think it was sand.


----------



## GreenThumbs (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah i am essex area
'DO NOT SMOKE THIS SHIT'
Damn right i quite like to give my green a chew anyways i like the tastes so this type is easily identified as you say from the crunching . i dont get why they have to weigh it down with deadly things i know why they weigh it down cause their greedy but i didnt think they wanted to kill ya, surely this way there will be less people buying (as they will be dead). Seems to me if i wanted to stich people up i would try to make it so they dont find out but this is too obvious


----------



## Sanifsan (Jan 27, 2007)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


You trippin fool, I'm from D town and we pay 45-50 an ounce of mexican shit and it's 350-420 for some AAA or chronic


----------



## Sanifsan (Jan 27, 2007)

dew-b said:


> iuse to get an oz in dallas for about $35. straight from the mexicans.its cheeper down south us. no transpertation costthe farther from the mexican boarder the more it costs.


you trippin too, You can get an O for 45 but not 35 unless it's your homeboy...


----------



## straightkillah1 (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah ohio about $120 for the average stuff, but if you go to akron you'll buy a half and it will be so fat its damn near an ounce


----------



## Xxwesg88xX (Jan 28, 2007)

i dunno it must be a texas thing cuz in dallas we can get an ounce for like $40


----------



## bigbudeddie (Jan 28, 2007)

here on the gold coast, queensland, australia i get an ounce for like 285-300 AUD but here we dont pick what strain of weed we get.. your just happy to have some smoke since there are so many raids going on lately everyone is dry or have been busted.


----------



## milk man (Jan 28, 2007)

North Carolina it goes $350.00 to $400 in the boone docks


----------



## diagnostic (Jan 28, 2007)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


i find that difficult to believe. Not that i want to discredit you, its just i buy a couple p's at a time, and best case scenario, i pay 112.50/oz. thats killer kinds. and thats the cheapest iv ever payed.
A couple years back, maby 6-7, i use to pay ~230 all the way up if i picked up a p. prices have droped over the years, but 30$ is insane. how do people make money?

i think im going on a road trip to el paso.


----------



## prone (Jan 28, 2007)

where i live,here in australia, we are going through a dry spell..friends friend got done with 30+ lb in the trunk in transit and has fucked things up real good..
its real hard too get it and every ones playing god with there stashes..
all the dealers are shitty!

before the spell i could get 2g for $20 , ounce for 240 and lb for 3200-3600

now im getting 1.2 grams for 20 and struggle too find someone that will even sell me a halfounce..getting these shitty "wet" quarts that has been pulled too early cause there's too much demand..

the situation is quite depressing and has led me too take action on my part...


----------



## ablazed blunt (Jan 28, 2007)

Well down here in Florida I can get some about 18 grams for about $120.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 29, 2007)

diagnostic said:


> i find that difficult to believe. Not that i want to discredit you, its just i buy a couple p's at a time, and best case scenario, i pay 112.50/oz. thats killer kinds. and thats the cheapest iv ever payed.
> A couple years back, maby 6-7, i use to pay ~230 all the way up if i picked up a p. prices have droped over the years, but 30$ is insane. how do people make money?
> 
> i think im going on a road trip to el paso.


Wow, $112.50 an oz. For 2.2 lb I can pay up to 4,000 pounds sterling. That's nearly $8,000. I usually pay around 3.3-3.5k. About 90 pounds an oz, that's at least $170. One thing though, I never buy any shit. Always pucka bud with a name to the strain. If you buy off me, I'll tell you what you're smoking.


----------



## sky high stoner (Jan 29, 2007)

here in the contry I pay roughly 140 an oz for white widow 1800 a pound if I want it but I get my pot for free its nice


----------



## yup2yup (Feb 1, 2007)

depends what you consider good bud, could 50 bucks an ounce or 500 , depends it you can find it grown locally or not! but to the dude who says he gets skunk for 30 bucks a zip, get the fuck out of here!


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Feb 1, 2007)

Here I can get regular grade pot for about 60-70 an oz.
some medium-high grade is gonna be around 225-300, this is often refferred to as KB, Kind Bud, Beasters, stuff like that.
Then the exotics are usually no more than 400. I can get exotics like C-99 (Kali Mist x G-13), Sour Diesel, AK-47, God Bud, and Hashberry for $325 (when you're just buying one ounce.)


----------



## African Herbsman (Feb 1, 2007)

an ounce in vermont is like $220 to $240


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 2, 2007)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


no shit i was reading these prices and I was like DAMN thats expensive. Goes for about $40-$60 here depending on the bud. (in in Tx also)


----------



## chester (Feb 2, 2007)

wtf an ounce for $30. i think ill be taking a trip to your town to reupp, cause over here in San Pedro Cali. theres really good chronic but will never find an oz under $200. dont get me wrong though, you can get a pound of Mexican stress for the same price, but it simply doesnt compare...


----------



## Tora_toke (Feb 8, 2007)

while 30-45 bucks for an ounce sounds all fine and dandy it always makes me wonder about quality, while i hear people go on about getting some real good stuff i dont really think you can compare it to getting good quality stuff, would rather spend about 180 here (canada) for some guaranteed quality.


----------



## iceblock84 (Feb 8, 2007)

i pay about 140 its some pretty flame shit


----------



## blackout (Feb 8, 2007)

in west oz it is 300 for hydro,about 200 to 250 for bush dope,depends on who you know i guess but i think over in sydney they pay a lot more??


----------



## Indica415 (Feb 8, 2007)

in the bay area you can get some chronic home grown or club shit for $250-$300.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2007)

$360 a+ grade at the clubs.


----------



## whitebombs (Feb 8, 2007)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


A.K.A. Shwag or "Shit weed"

it is a known fact that inbetween US and canada..canada is the place to be for pot...closey followed by cali..you know maybe they tie...but besides cali the US is in pretty poor shape when it comes to quality in my opinon

now if you want quantity south texas and mexico you can get pounds at a time of cheap shit for well cheap


----------



## schoolie (Feb 9, 2007)

damn 30-50 bucks an oz is so damn cheap.


----------



## FELONIOUSCARPO (Feb 9, 2007)

In sincity nv if you want reg 100 oz better shit all the way up to $500 $600
a oz
That is why I only have 4 mo left I just bought a little place in negril jamaca
just off seven mile beach bud is dddddiiiiirrrrttttt cheap in jamaca and in my opinion it is the best I have smoked bud from all over and I like the bud that comes from jamaca that was the main reason I am moving there ...... soon time is going slow


----------



## shortys6934 (Feb 9, 2007)

hmm down here in connecticuit, i get ounces of whatever danks i want for no more then 100 bills. only because my boy grows in a big ass w orkshop n he sells to basically the whole city, so i just roll up there sometime give him whatever i got in my pocket, n he lets me take a couple handfulls from his barrels full of danks lol lifes good people


----------



## GraF (Feb 9, 2007)

people.................. are funny, this is prolly the best thread that I have read for humor.


----------



## PlutonicChronic (Feb 9, 2007)

in the A i can get an ounce of good mids -$90 qp-$200 hp-$500


----------



## Cheeba_Dave (Feb 10, 2007)

160 for everyday grade, 400 for kind bud


----------



## Sanifsan (Feb 10, 2007)

GraF said:


> people.................. are funny, this is prolly the best thread that I have read for humor.


I agree...

cheers


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 10, 2007)

*I pay 260 an oz. and it is comercial Hydro, always bricked up, and harsh cured to quick.I live in Northern NY 20 minutes from Canada.*


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 10, 2007)

FELONIOUSCARPO said:


> In sincity nv if you want reg 100 oz better shit all the way up to $500 $600
> a oz
> That is why I only have 4 mo left I just bought a little place in negril jamaca
> just off seven mile beach bud is dddddiiiiirrrrttttt cheap in jamaca and in my opinion it is the best I have smoked bud from all over and I like the bud that comes from jamaca that was the main reason I am moving there ...... soon time is going slow


 
Hey Felon can I move with you. I love the Bahamas. OMG you suck I want to go! PPPLLLEEEAAASSSEE!  I am a really sweet girl, you probally wouldn't know I was there unless you wanted to.​


----------



## jasonxx420 (Feb 10, 2007)

In new Mexico it can go from 300$ to 450$ an OZ for good ass shit.


----------



## lovenugz (Feb 10, 2007)

here in MA it cost $60 for an 1/8 of the, what I like to call shit weed, loaded with seeds, nasty headaches, cures sleeping disorders real quick, kinda sucks. Not to mention it takes a week or so just to get it. Now I know there is better out there but I don't know how to find it. There is a group of us 20 or 30 give or take, and u would think someone would find some good bud, very rarely will some one have a killer bud, and i mean 1 small little bud that is kept for ones self. That is why I came here looking to cure my problem and try to grow for myself. Very new to it and don't have clue, so I will be taking notes and reading for a while before i get started.


----------



## GraF (Feb 10, 2007)

hey now if youve got questions we are all open for them!!

sanifsan?? or sonofsam, whatever your name is.....lol it gets funnier.

$60 fucking dollars for an 1/8th of brown frown??? I hope youre kidding!!


----------



## Sanifsan (Feb 10, 2007)

GraF said:


> hey now if youve got questions we are all open for them!!
> 
> sanifsan?? or sonofsam, whatever your name is.....lol it gets funnier.
> 
> $60 fucking dollars for an 1/8th of brown frown??? I hope youre kidding!!


brown frown....don't know what that is but if you meant dirt weed yea it's 45-60 an ounce and 1/8 of dro is 45-50 and AAA, AK, exotic in general is 60 an 1/8.


----------



## millhouse vanhouten (Feb 13, 2007)

Don't know if any one has touched on Boston MA, but its about 350-400 an OZ for name brand.


----------



## FreePhx (Feb 13, 2007)

Phoenix - $60-100 for mids 
$125 a 1/4 oz of kind (very very limited supply)
Havent seen any solids in 5 years+ 

theres no variaty here - it seems like everyone has the exact same buds all over town.


----------



## (-)_(-) (Feb 13, 2007)

jacgrass420 said:


> in ny i pay about 160 for some good indoor and i get about 30 grams of rock hard crystaly nug, good hookup



thats an old post but r u in manhattan????? if soo were'd u get that????


----------



## sushicat (Feb 14, 2007)

In Hawaii $400 is pretty standard for an O. Depends who you know.


----------



## MyNinja (Feb 14, 2007)

silvernomad said:


> Was reading a high times and was surprised to see how much the price is in the US for an ounce of Bud. Seen some places paying $300 to $700 and more for bud in the US.
> 
> For an ounce of Willie Nelson (Sativa: Vietnamese x Nepalese) here in Eastern Kanada, I pay $180.00 ($10.00 extra for the guy to drop it off at a place that I like).
> 
> ...


----------



## Divadish (Feb 14, 2007)

Northern England they're buying it straight off the plant wet uncured for, get this £70-80 oz, its totally bone dry here, there's only one way to get round it, growyerown, 2-3 crops a yr alone or not takes alot of the guesswork and knobache out of the whole smoking pastime and a hobby thrown in but just personal no selling and you'll never run out. No offence Skunkushybryd


----------



## eastlosg1 (Feb 14, 2007)

here in mexicali baja califonia,mexico u cud get a pound of silver haze 250.00 u.s dollars


----------



## GraF (Feb 14, 2007)

a pound of silver haze for 250 bucks!!!!! YOU my friend are INSANE, a little SLOW, or just DREAMING, sorry but........ no.


----------



## oisin (Feb 14, 2007)

For top notch stuff where I live an ounce would cost about 240 - 300 pounds sterling. Basically double that for dollars worth. However there is a particular website which I'm sure many of you know of. Enables me to half that price for even better bud.


----------



## eastlosg1 (Feb 14, 2007)

GraF said:


> a pound of silver haze for 250 bucks!!!!! YOU my friend are INSANE, a little SLOW, or just DREAMING, sorry but........ no.


 
nah man im not lying, dont forget it's mexico cheaper prices because alot od it comes from here, and value gos up in the u.s.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 14, 2007)

Divadish said:


> Northern England they're buying it straight off the plant wet uncured for, get this £70-80 oz, its totally bone dry here, there's only one way to get round it, growyerown, 2-3 crops a yr alone or not takes alot of the guesswork and knobache out of the whole smoking pastime and a hobby thrown in but just personal no selling and you'll never run out. No offence Skunkushybryd


I've changed my outlook on my own weed now, because as you say the weed people are buying now is wet. There's nothing else about. The stuff i'm buying has had a bit of drying, but I'm still losing up to a third in weight for the same price. I cannot, and will not (unless you beg me) sell wet weed. I dry it out then cut the deals down. Like I say, my outlook has changed on my own grows now. I need 10 ounces every 10 weeks before I even think about selling any. I have never smoked a bud that tasted as good as my own. After i take my 10oz this cuts down the amount I will have to sell dramatically. I have a personal grow too but i have to give half the weed (in money) to my gf.


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 14, 2007)

for some nice BC homegrown $230 an oz. decent budz $150-$180max....
hydro $200 for good shit
shwagg $80-$100

i love my canadian prices, the shit yanks pay $500 for is only 200 for me


----------



## heymo85 (Feb 14, 2007)

good homegrown where im at is anywhere from $400-$500 oz.

good commercial $300-$350 oz

middies is $150 an oz.

i live in N.Va like 15 minutes from D.C.


----------



## mannix (Feb 14, 2007)

wow i live in irland and its 350 euo an ounce tis alot more satisfieing growing n smokeing your own aney how ....


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 14, 2007)

mannix said:


> wow i live in irland and its 350 euo an ounce tis alot more satisfieing growing n smokeing your own aney how ....


ouch! im going to grow weed there then come back to canada... that 350 here is like 650...


----------



## eastlosg1 (Feb 14, 2007)

I cud an ounce of alright smoke from about 250 to 300


----------



## pig-hatin-pothead (Feb 16, 2007)

jus gravy said:


> Wow maybe i should move. in Atlanta just some good dank runs $1,000 a qp with an O running between 280-360. but say for some blue satelite , white rhine, bubblegum expect to pay an avg of $500



FIND A NEW CONNECT. I just moved from atlanta. I can still a year later go back and get an oz of nothern lights+ orange CRUSH (not supposed to be kush..........) for $50 and i would offer it up for 200 an oz.


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Feb 17, 2007)

bay area purple and hydro around 200-275 an oz. humbolt indoor is 240 an oz. you probably couldent find shitty bud in the bay area even if you tried, its been contained like smallpox lol


----------



## RAFFERTY9229 (Jul 5, 2007)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


 
yea i live in arlington texas and i get an ounce of killer ass bud for only 60 bucks they do pay way too much


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2007)

BaySmoke408 said:


> bay area purple and hydro around 200-275 an oz. humbolt indoor is 240 an oz. you probably couldent find shitty bud in the bay area even if you tried, its been contained like smallpox lol





northern cali rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacgrass420 (Jul 5, 2007)

not sure what strain, but i can get an oz of some good ass dro for 190 the most 2, i get fuckin fried and it burns soooo slow


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2007)

An ounce of good shit like Northern Lights here cost about $200 to $220 cnd. I am getting a deal too. It is exensive here.


----------



## whutsupevry1 (Jul 5, 2007)

In Colorado for good bud blueberries, silver linings etc.. its like 50 for an 1/8 ounce and crap weed is like 180 a q.p. Very hard to find reliable suppliers that aren't out though.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jul 5, 2007)

we are paying double the price of use in the us
140-200 pounds we pay a oz. thats about $300-400 and the quailty is really bad i mean it dont get no worse lol 
grit shit and uk soap bar , or pollen thats really slate thats just sold at pollen prices 

cant complane with the price tho if u have a few big buds cureing


----------



## Taipan (Jul 5, 2007)

umm for 1/2 ounce in ontario its like anywhere from 90 to 120 bucks


----------



## jUzSmokEIt (Jul 5, 2007)

bigbudeddie said:


> here on the gold coast, queensland, australia i get an ounce for like 285-300 AUD but here we dont pick what strain of weed we get.. your just happy to have some smoke since there are so many raids going on lately everyone is dry or have been busted.


Dam thats expensive, in Melbourne the average price would be about 220-240 for a OZ. But he is right it doesnt matter what bud it is our prices stay the same if its shit or good. We dont know what strains are going around. What are the Pounds going for where you are? I might have to do a trip up there.


----------



## jUzSmokEIt (Jul 5, 2007)

prone said:


> where i live,here in australia, we are going through a dry spell..friends friend got done with 30+ lb in the trunk in transit and has fucked things up real good..
> its real hard too get it and every ones playing god with there stashes..
> all the dealers are shitty!
> 
> ...


Thats freakin expensive for a pound. What state are you in if you dont mind me asking? Im getting the for 2200 but been in the game for 5 years. Plus got to buy in bulk for that price.


----------



## stony_420 (Jul 5, 2007)

i live in in the columbus area of ohio. I usually pay, for some good shit, around $200.


----------



## stoned_again (Jul 5, 2007)

it around 140£ hea bad tht yea


----------



## cincismoker (Jul 5, 2007)

i get an o for 100-120 in cincinnati pretty good bud usaly around 30-31 grams


----------



## MorningYearning (Jul 6, 2007)

in Valdosta (far south GA) it is crazy you have 3 choices Regs (and they are the worst high..headaches,etc.) for $60 an oz. , Midz (middlegrade amateur grown hydroponics started from shitty strains and cross bred to make some half decent shit) for 120-160 an Oz. and then there is Dank which is the only thing they call any kind of good weed dont ask for the name of the strain because it has been lost in transit and I suspect is always different anyway but it goes for around 365-400 an Oz.

that said thank god im moving back to Atlanta next month!


----------



## Deezey (Jul 6, 2007)

Damn, yall are trippin me the fuck out and now Im jelous. The ounces up here are like 400 an ounce of chronic and 200 for dirt. Yall are cheap.


----------



## stoned_again (Jul 6, 2007)

fukin hell


----------



## lunasea (Jul 6, 2007)

its 180 for schwag, 250 for decent shit and 300 for headies. NJ is ridiculous, in ny I can get an oz for like 150.


----------



## Anita_bonghit (Jul 6, 2007)

if you're ever in australia, go check out nimbin on the new south wales/queensland border, there's alot of people sellings so you can get a competitive price, in nimbin i wouldnt pay more than $200 - $250 an ounce, unless it was super sweet weed, just watch out for the cops


----------



## bwkmid (Jul 7, 2007)

i get it free because i robbed the weedman. and his tree...just here learning to keep it alive


----------



## pUrparticus Kushw0rth (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, in Mobile, Alabama.....


*$50* an oz for some headache bullshit reggie....shit you'd feel bad/ashamed about selling someone. Full of shake, too dry, super seeded and full of stems. As bad as weed can get.

*$80* an oz for some alright reggie. Still shit though --but atleast you'll smoke it until some better stuff comes through. ..Still heavily seeded/stems, although the shake isn't the worst you've seen.

*$120-$200* an oz for some decent-to-gangster mid. Fruity taste/smoke. Tollereable amount of seeds and even the shake is good enough to enjoy if you have the right batch.


*$200-$400* an oz. It *must* be some good shit. Hardly any seeds(like 85% of the time), if any. The little stems present are fileld with dense, crystally buds. Everything's all good in the hood.


*$400 and up* an oz. Well. This is the shit you would masturbate to if looking at weed made you sexually aroused (lol). Super high resin content, overwhelmingly pungent but sweet smell. So rich in crystals you can hardly see the weed.



The thing I hate about the clientel around here is everyone thinks purple weed is the end all of weed --that it's the most powerful weed on the entire planent earth. So, if you have something more potent, they're brainwashed (I blame Jeezy, Haha) to be like "Hell no. If it ain't purp it ain't worth the $600 an oz price tag. Yes. Purp (Grandaddy Purp) runs $600 an oz. No questions asked. I've seen people get taxed $650 an oz. and get crumed out on single blunts, paying $20 for 0*.*4 grams. Damn, not even a half a gram, lmao!

I'm not saying it ain't the best weed in Mobile (mainly because it's so high in demand that any other weed of the same calibur is deemed less potent) By the way, if you've tried Grandaddy Purp is there any other weed you think is more potent? There's an untapped market in my community I plan to capitalize on!


----------



## PugButt (Jul 9, 2007)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


Man, I agree. Im in San Antonio TX. And shit.. I can get some good Sinsemilla for alot less than what they talk about. And some pretty good low end bud for maybe $45 an ounce..


----------



## bwkmid (Jul 9, 2007)

you can get and ounce for 60 - 80 here in southeast GA. now if you go into the little small towns in southeast,ga and look for it they would charge you about 90 - 100..but thats only cause there population is like 600 and people cant buy it anywhere else.


----------



## djmendoza21 (Jul 12, 2007)

An ounce of some bomb for me cost about 300
An ounce of regs cost 50


----------



## stu420 (Aug 5, 2007)

im Aberdeen, Scotland an ounce of GOOD bud can cost anything from £110 to £160


----------



## VolcomStoned (Aug 27, 2007)

*So Cal area.
I don't really like to smoke regs
$150 for a OZ of Chronic
$180 for bombs. But easy to grow Bombs
$200 for Northern Lights, Train wreck, Maui Wowie, Fruity Peppbles ect. sometimes I get lucky and I find a good strain like **Strawberry Kush, or Pineapple Trainwreck (mmm haha my favorite)*
*Depends on who I buy from but I usually get hooked up.

*


----------



## biggflintmi (Aug 27, 2007)

I live in michigan. I can get an ounce for $110 or $100 sometimes. Its not chronic but its good weed. The guy i get it from for 110 gets them for 40. Thats all bank. I wish i could get them for 40. Anybody else around here wants 125.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Aug 28, 2007)

in houston i've seen pounds of mid grade weed go for 250


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Aug 28, 2007)

oh and mid grade weed ounces can be as little as 25 bucks to about 40 bucks. an eighth of the good shit is 40-50 an eighth


----------



## DaChronChron (Sep 19, 2007)

in the subs its like 60 an eigth bra. And thats for regs or less. Danks el run u in the hundos for eighths and wut have u


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Sep 19, 2007)

Maaaannnn, i get some for a dollaarrrr.

Diz shit right here is so strong, it will make you crap yor pants!


----------



## D3adH3ad (Sep 19, 2007)

an eighth of what i like to call "holy shit weed" around here in ohio is 40 haha it's always real bright green with red hurrs, thats classic ohio bud for ya thats all you see around here unless you special order 

theres also that brown dirt weed goin around (not that bad suprisingly) for 15 an eighth


----------



## iluv420 (Oct 23, 2007)

anyone from central pa i needed a dealer!?!


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 23, 2007)

£160 average for an ounce in London


----------



## dankie (Oct 23, 2007)

350-400 an ounce for anything decent in Dallas.
Regs 40 an ounce.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Oct 23, 2007)

same as houston dankie


----------



## dankie (Oct 23, 2007)

4train2wreck0 said:


> same as houston dankie


Damn I was hoping I was getting ripped off out here 

I wish I had a reliable connect out here for something other than regs.


----------



## Cugine (Oct 23, 2007)

The only decent shit I have found around here is $400.00 / oz


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 23, 2007)

Hmmm. I'm down in Louisiana and I can get killer shit for about 60$ an Oz.
I'll overnight to whoever. . .Post office dont have time to check overnighters. but it will cost you a bit more. But its worth it.. . .i'll even vaccum seal for ya. ha


----------



## diesel mecanix (Oct 24, 2007)

Some Prick is about 300....reg is 120


----------



## iluv420 (Oct 24, 2007)

i need help finding a dealer in central pa i just moved here from chicago and i cant find much i go to the hood but cuz im a white girl in a black area they think im a nark or some shit it sucks and i dont look like a stoner i need help


----------



## siege (Oct 24, 2007)

heres the aussie prices 
20 bucks for 1.45 grams 
50 bucks for 3 grams 
100 for a quater of an ounce 
and 350 for an ounce


----------



## Wigmo (Oct 24, 2007)

dammn. must suck livin on an island


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Oct 24, 2007)

An ounce here in Western Washington goes for $500-$700 an ounce. Arjan's Haze #1


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Oct 29, 2007)

Not bad for a pound. Here in Washington State pounds are nearly triple the price of Detroit. I have friends in Detroit.


----------



## martyshoemaker (Oct 29, 2007)

How much anyone paying for Bing Bang oz. or lbs? Its used for medi purposes so it's pretty good shit...anyone ever bought/sold (where its legal of course) any of this Big Bang or similar?


----------



## Grungbuk (Oct 29, 2007)

well in L.A. for good stress it's like 30-40 an ounce for chronic its like 120-140 kush is like 160-180 but it always depends on how much you know the person


----------



## majim420 (Oct 29, 2007)

well here in the caribean where i live, we only get swag, but it gets u high, especially with those fat ass blunts i smoke, everytime i buy , i get 1/4 pound, for arround 50 us dollards, nice jejejjejejej, its not quality bud, bbut there isnt anything else, expext what i have coming for xmas jejejejejeje check my thread peace out


----------



## phixion (Oct 29, 2007)

$40-$50 for schwag, $350-$400 for A++ in southeast Texas


----------



## oneyearorange (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm from the Bean and we pay about 120 for an ounce of reg and about 300 for an ounce of somthing with higher quality no seeds home grown. For those of you who dont know the "Bean" is Boston. Go Sox!


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 29, 2007)

*Philly*
Schwag - 10-40$
Middies - 30-100$(they can be seedless here sometimes.)
Dank(KB) - 150-320$
Headronies(Headies) - 300-500$


----------



## kochab (Oct 30, 2007)

lets see some pics folks........
fuck all these slang terms and lets speak of what matters prices versus quality.
these are a recent outside plant that i harvested. im not sure what it should really go for yet im going to let it cure for a bit longer and assess quality then. right now they are stoney but not couch locking.

i live in North Carolina, pretty close to Winston-Salem. I dont know many people that want to buy anything for personal other than a $30 quarter ounce of schwag(ounces go for $100 and there are @ least 25-50 seeds every time).
i feel its worth @ least $150 an ounce. buds are dense and nuggy, smell like a Jurassic park species of weed plant. whats everyone elses input here?


----------



## go.0d times (Oct 30, 2007)

I get ounces of haze/cush (two strains i commonly buy) for 400-450. Middies 120 an Oz.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 30, 2007)

Downtown LA prices are ridiculous, but it's part of the cost of living increase that comes with living in DTLA.

A quarter of mids will usually cost about $100. High-quality shit will run for more, but I'm not sure how much because I always buy from a friend of mine who cuts me a deal.

Needless to say, it's hard being a stoner out here.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 30, 2007)

*I haven't bought any weed for ages, I get all the hand me downs.lol but I imagine I can still get a decent ounce for a 100 bucks, cheaper from a friend, however the real kind bud I think is still around 200 -300 an oz, some kind bud goes for 40 - 60 an 1/8, if everything goes well in my journeys of growing I will definitely not have to buy weed again.*

*If interested check out my first grow and journal,*

*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/29010-humboldts-growing-adventures-up-away.html*

*Peace!*


----------



## TeeHC (Oct 30, 2007)

Hash £50-60. But there's been a drought on for well over a year (Good stuff that is) And Weed as much as £140.00 ... Disgusting!!!


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 30, 2007)

I hate reading weed prices when it's in GBP. I think I found a good deal until I realize I have to double the number I'm looking at.


----------



## r32 (Oct 31, 2007)

Dang I hate you guys. Midwest USA here, I pay a minimum of $50 an 1/8th for dank (it's spotty sometimes though). I have one guys who is pretty good but is hard to catch and it is always $60... Without doing alot of foot work I would be paying $400 an ounce... Boooh. Worst part is nothing I have EVER seen here is matching the look of my JF at 4.5 weeks


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 31, 2007)

The midwest does tend to have ridiculously high prices. I guess fewer people = fewer growers = less product = higher demand = rape.


----------



## r32 (Oct 31, 2007)

This is the case, not to mention everyone smokes weed here apparently so if there is some dank be it local, or west coast, it is gone FAST. Plus I always love when I check out a few guys, all have the same shit


----------



## DMG3528 (Nov 2, 2007)

New Mexico
60/OZ. schwag
100-1/4 Kind
300/OZ Kind


----------



## masterkush (Nov 2, 2007)

over in miami florida i get 
100 straight for regies
300-325 for the good shit like hazes and white widow
but mainly purple weed and
some strain we got in florida called cryptonite 
this strain like sneeks up on you and won't even know your high


----------



## asiankatie (Nov 2, 2007)

Uh... round here it depends who you get it from, and how good it is. but for anything good you pay around 280 for an oz


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 2, 2007)

masterkush said:


> over in miami florida i get
> 100 straight for regies
> 300-325 for the good shit like hazes and white widow
> but mainly purple weed and
> ...


You crazy bastard kryptonite isn't an actual strain, that's just what we call any dank weed that we don't know the name of.


----------



## chewy*barber (Nov 2, 2007)

masterkush said:


> this strain like sneeks up on you and won't even know your high


Smoking bud and not knowing your high, that kind of sucks.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 2, 2007)

asiankatie said:


> Uh... round here it depends who you get it from, and how good it is. but for anything good you pay around 280 for an oz


Damn that's cheap. U could make a killing selling that shit out in florida. The cheapest I could get an oz out there was like 325. Unless I bought in bulk, I could get a h/p for 2200. which is only 275 an oz.


----------



## dankie (Nov 2, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> Damn that's cheap. U could make a killing selling that shit out in florida. The cheapest I could get an oz out there was like 325. Unless I bought in bulk, I could get a h/p for 2200. which is only 275 an oz.


With what gas costs or the price of an airline ticket, you couldn't make much at all... Unless Asiankate has a commercial dl and a semi!


----------



## bummer (Nov 2, 2007)

I live in medellin colombia I don't know how much an ounce goes but a pound is 50 thosuand pesos which is roughely is 20 dollars


----------



## dankie (Nov 2, 2007)

bummer said:


> I live in medellin colombia I don't know how much an ounce goes but a pound is 50 thosuand pesos which is roughely is 20 dollars


do you have an airstrip and some fuel?


----------



## masterkush (Nov 2, 2007)

doesn't fuckin matter what any bud is called actually bud is bud 
i could crossbreed a plant right know and call it cryptonite just to fuckin annoy you


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 2, 2007)

true............


----------



## Amys3977 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi all, just thought Id drop in my two cents...in Cali I can pay up to $400. an oz. depending on what you want. $350-$400 an oz in the medical stores out there too. In Washington I pay $280 an oz. for White Rhino and Blueberry.Not sure what the store prices are yet but Ill let ya know...later.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 3, 2007)

masterkush said:


> doesn't fuckin matter what any bud is called actually bud is bud


No it isn't... names of strains are important. That way we know what we're smoking. Some bud is proper shit, and some is excellent. Some people prefer a sativa high, others an indica. Others prefer hybrids. Yard weed is shit, and not worth smoking... takes the edge off I suppose if there's no skunk about.

each strain has its remarkability.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 3, 2007)

> *You crazy bastard kryptonite isn't an actual strain, that's just what we call any dank weed that we don't know the name of.*


*Right on, I learn something new every day, thanks for the tip.*

*



I live in medellin colombia I don't know how much an ounce goes but a pound is 50 thosuand pesos which is roughely is 20 dollars

Click to expand...

**



do you have an airstrip and some fuel?

Click to expand...

**Hell I'll pay for the fuel, if you supply the plane but who's going to pay for the weed?..lmao*


----------



## HoLE (Nov 3, 2007)

Canada here,,for primo pot I pay 230-240 an ounce,,but it is always top quality,,usually rates an 8 or 9 on the buzzed out scale,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE

black hash is a 100 a quarter,,or 350 an ounce


----------



## LBK757 (Nov 3, 2007)

in va its usaly 130-180 depennds howgoo dthe weed is


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 3, 2007)

good shit-300 an o, shwag-100-an o. my shit free hehe.


----------



## tech9374 (Nov 4, 2007)

i pay £120-130 for bud in england anything under that price round here is wack


----------



## danieljk91 (Nov 4, 2007)

Where i am it's about 300 an O for "beasters"(right below the best)... but i recently found a hookup w/ some weed thats better then beasters, just has seeds so he thinks it's mids... he sells in for about 3 a gram... so around 70-80 bucks for an ounce.

This shit is dank. not as dank as headies but better than beasts, so i got the hookup.


----------



## kgreens (Dec 12, 2007)

put i pic or that 30 dollar ounce......im calling BS


----------



## abcdthc (Dec 12, 2007)

gdamn yall pay ridiculously little for an o.

down here its like 400+.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 12, 2007)

nobody sells weed where I am from...it's against the law...


----------



## joepro (Dec 12, 2007)

CHICAGO
$500 an oz(top grade,street DRO)
$160 an oz for mittys
and then there is the shit the kids dime up
I believe that goes for like $80-$100 an oz.


----------



## Extrusion (Dec 12, 2007)

100-150 where i live in GA, it's pretty good shit too.


----------



## adelgado (Dec 12, 2007)

Here in Brazil, I pay 35$ for an ounce (30 grams)


----------



## kochab (Dec 12, 2007)

Extrusion said:


> 100-150 where i live in GA, it's pretty good shit too.


yeah and what part of ga is that? what type of bud they slingin for $150 an ounce now? how good is pretty good in terms of strains? because if they dont know then it aint good there.


----------



## Extrusion (Dec 12, 2007)

kochab said:


> yeah and what part of ga is that? what type of bud they slingin for $150 an ounce now? how good is pretty good in terms of strains? because if they dont know then it aint good there.


Northeast, the strain i don't know but it's around mid grade, it's not the best but it's not the worst either.

If i had to rate it on a scale of 0-10 0 being the worst shit in the world 10 being the best i'd give it a 4 1/2.

I did have a guy that would sell me some white rhino for 135 an oz. but he got locked up so no more from him.


----------



## bobandpaul (Dec 12, 2007)

$300 aussie dollars here


----------



## bigjigga37 (Dec 13, 2007)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much



There's no way that can be true. Skunk isn't another way to say shwag....


----------



## kushmastr (Dec 13, 2007)

around here it varies
the triangle kush is 60 for 1/8ths all day or sometimes just 20 for grams. for the schwag you can get BC for like 45 for an 1/8 or pearl 50 - hindu kush 55 for 1/8.

ounce price ranges from 275-560 around here from what ive seen.


----------



## kushmastr (Dec 13, 2007)

hashplant varies 50-60 for an 1/8


----------



## kushmastr (Dec 13, 2007)

this all depends on who your connection is tho really and how far down the string your connection is =/


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Dec 13, 2007)

I can get really good chronic for about $200 per ounce scaled all the way day. That means $25 eighths. If I want kush I can get it for $60 per 1/8 with prices breaks at half a Z and a full ounce


----------



## ToastedFox (Dec 13, 2007)

60 bucks for the cheapo dirt weed.


But the blow your mind shit can go for 300-400 an oz


----------



## Brock7107 (Dec 13, 2007)

i pay 50 dollars for shitty weed. and its about 25 dollrs a gram for great bud.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Dec 13, 2007)

Depending on the strain - an ounce of awesome bud normally goes for 450-500 an ounce.


----------



## ccodiane (Dec 13, 2007)

$400-primo


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 13, 2007)

I get my mids for $100 an ounce from my long time hookup; killer stuff goes for $275-$400 depending on who you know


----------



## pieratedd (Dec 13, 2007)

prices are good atm,£140 ounce (cheese)


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 13, 2007)

Toronto Canada Blueberry, Northern Light or grapefruit $170- $200 Can. For Jack heare $220. I love Canada!


----------



## time to jam (Dec 13, 2007)

yeah down where i am, (small town near london) its £160 for an ounce


----------



## Eefy (Dec 13, 2007)

For about a gramm I pay 5 euros, that is for any kind, also the very good shit.
(Holland )


----------



## Tokesalot (Dec 13, 2007)

lol I pay $130 for primo bubba kush/skunk #1/ Purple Kush


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 13, 2007)

800 ounce swhag in eadacok.


----------



## STLbuds (Dec 13, 2007)

I pay 100 for an ounce of so shitty weed but have to pay upwards of 1,000 for shwag.


----------



## upabove (Dec 13, 2007)

*Trainwreck $425* *Cali High Test Outdoor $320*


----------



## Truu (Dec 14, 2007)

50$ for some shwag with lots of seeds and stems. Cant wait to grow!!!


----------



## CannaMama (Dec 14, 2007)

I paid $100/oz for dirt weed - full of seeds and stems. It gets you high, but it gets you so sleepy you sleep through the high...


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 14, 2007)

i hope were all being funny and these aint real prices..
i pay $210 for a zip of beasters and $130 for some good midgrade, schwag is anywhere from $50 to $75.

now its time to roll up a cripplestick,peace


----------



## rev3la7ion (Dec 14, 2007)

$410 for an ounce of headies. The shit I've been smoking lately is, Orange Bud, Train Wreck, Mountain Jam, White Rhino, Orange Kush, and AK47. That what's up down here in the south! This shit is niiiiice too. Love my connection.


----------



## goatamineHcL (Dec 14, 2007)

60 an eight they usually dont care if you buy an ounce but its always funky been getting purp, jedi, blueberry , and a bunch of random headies i dont know name of sensi star is meh favorite


----------



## TeeHC (Dec 14, 2007)

£140.00 an oz. And thats IF its about.

I'm currently gagging for a baggy and I'm having no joy whatsoever, and so I might be quite another beast by tomorrow, it's only been about 22 years since I've gone without, and so the symptoms will arise by morn I'm sure.

This drought and overpricing sucks balls!!!


----------



## rev3la7ion (Dec 14, 2007)

No joke, down here the drought is making people switch from hydro to organic. Plus we're pumping water down to florida which isn't helping us...

But prices have gone up. Some kid tried to sell me a half of mids for $90 here... Fuck that. I'd rather go with dank for that price.


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 14, 2007)

we got the killa round here goin for 300 an ounce and the reggie for 80


----------



## thenextlevel (Dec 14, 2007)

130$ for prime buds.


----------



## chitrette (Dec 14, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> i hope were all being funny and these aint real prices..
> i pay $210 for a zip of beasters and $130 for some good midgrade, schwag is anywhere from $50 to $75.
> 
> now its time to roll up a cripplestick,peace


That is roughly what I get things for as well although if I were to buy where most of hte college kids around here buy it goes as such...

Schwag-$105-110
Lows-125-130
Mids- 150-179
High quality(high-mid quality indoors)-230-260
Any strain with a name...3-400

Up here durring green bud season good bud is easy and cheap to come by, but when it comes winter time buying good bud is rare. This is why I grow for myself..


----------



## ToastyBowlDropper (Dec 14, 2007)

California weed if fucking expensive!!!! I've spent most of my smoking days in minnesota, so when i came here to cali and went looking for bud... its like, $15 per gram!!!! in minnesota, id spend $20 on an 1/8, and like $140 on an Oz. here in cali its just insain. i dont even smoke bud here its so stupid... which has left me clean for 5 months, but im alright thus far. i do miss it though...
and yeah, i hear cali weed is good, but the experiences ive had with it arent all its cracked up to be. gimme that good ol' mid-west hydro any day!!!


----------



## CapsiGrower (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey

Over here in Newzealand, outdoor bud is very common because of all the forestry, with that comes the highest cannabis related offenses per capita in the world. Although thats just the ones that fuck up, ounces outdoor 200 real top grade skunk. Indoor 300 cheapest, 350 max id pay. But since we have a real low value on our doller your pounds and the rest of it could get you heaps.


----------



## cwil420 (Dec 17, 2007)

In western PA i usually get an O of some real good mids for bout 180 somtime's i can get it for 125 but rarely, and dro for about 200 an ounce and this shit will knock u on your ass i dont care how long u been smokin


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Dec 17, 2007)

Here in Olympia Washington - from a friend 250-300 per ounce of the bomb smoke...strangers 300-400 per ounce


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 18, 2007)

nice tittys


----------



## goatamineHcL (Dec 18, 2007)

pUrparticus Kushw0rth said:


> Well, in Mobile, Alabama.....
> 
> 
> *$50* an oz for some headache bullshit reggie....shit you'd feel bad/ashamed about selling someone. Full of shake, too dry, super seeded and full of stems. As bad as weed can get.
> ...



im a couple hours north of you and yeah people freak out for that "granddaddy purp" lol

i do LOVE the smell of that shit though i was smoking a bowl before i went to sleep and my gf came in the room and thought i was farting like crazy she cussed me out in the morning and i was like 

its that purp its that purp

no one pays 650 though but its not uncommon to be 60 an eigth even if you buy an oz


----------



## gtugg (Jan 11, 2008)

i get rid of my p's for $5000 each in southern cali. of course it is some bomb bomb bubba kush


----------



## stonegrove (Jan 11, 2008)

terry said:


> in london england i pay 100 english pounds so its bout the same.


wats ur food sayin? ware bouts in london? ill drop u tenna to link me a o for a bill. i pay 130


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Jan 11, 2008)

how much do the more potent strains, such as ww go for?


----------



## stonegrove (Jan 11, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> how much do the more potent strains, such as ww go for?


around my bits, you either get some skunk and not know the strain (if you lucky you might get a lil blueberry or WW) but as i say u dont know most of the time thats usually £130 - 140 or cheese which is £175


----------



## DWR (Jan 11, 2008)

MBABud said:


> In NYC I was scoring white widow with major crystals at $280 a few months ago. Quality rating = excellent.
> 
> I have since moved to S. Florida and have no connections. I saved a few seeds and have my first lady (I hope its a she) in her 3rd week of growth.


yeah me to... all the time.... 300 bucks 1 ounce..... quality...


----------



## stemseed (Jan 11, 2008)

pig-hatin-pothead said:


> FIND A NEW CONNECT. I just moved from atlanta. I can still a year later go back and get an oz of nothern lights+ orange CRUSH (not supposed to be kush..........) for $50 and i would offer it up for 200 an oz.


that's crazy, hook me up with those connects hah. im in atlanta.


----------



## stemseed (Jan 11, 2008)

MorningYearning said:


> in Valdosta (far south GA) it is crazy you have 3 choices Regs (and they are the worst high..headaches,etc.) for $60 an oz. , Midz (middlegrade amateur grown hydroponics started from shitty strains and cross bred to make some half decent shit) for 120-160 an Oz. and then there is Dank which is the only thing they call any kind of good weed dont ask for the name of the strain because it has been lost in transit and I suspect is always different anyway but it goes for around 365-400 an Oz.
> 
> that said thank god im moving back to Atlanta next month!


yup yup atl rep


----------



## Multan (Jan 11, 2008)

ToastyBowlDropper said:


> California weed if fucking expensive!!!! I've spent most of my smoking days in minnesota, so when i came here to cali and went looking for bud... its like, $15 per gram!!!! in minnesota, id spend $20 on an 1/8, and like $140 on an Oz. here in cali its just insain. i dont even smoke bud here its so stupid... which has left me clean for 5 months, but im alright thus far. i do miss it though...
> and yeah, i hear cali weed is good, but the experiences ive had with it arent all its cracked up to be. gimme that good ol' mid-west hydro any day!!!


i completely agree.

oz = 280-300ish
1/8 = 35-50


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Jan 11, 2008)

I pay $110 for single ounce in an area near Cincinnati, OH
I can get some decent mids for like $75-80ish an oz.

I never buy just an ounce though 

Oh yea and dude from Northern FL paying like 250-300 an oz. is insane, I can't get decent smoke in FL for like $50 an ounce


----------



## 2Stoned2Think (Jan 11, 2008)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


LOL an ounce of dank weed for 30? dont tink so lol


----------



## Techna (Jan 11, 2008)

"So Cal" I pay 190$ for a half ounce for good bud


----------



## urinmyrice (Jan 11, 2008)

in nc i can get an o for 130 to 150..depends on which guy and whos dry. i was in mid fl a few weeks ago and got an o for 75 bucks. kick ass shit too. i guess it helps to know people


----------



## weedz (Jan 20, 2008)

I get kick ass bc hydro for $100.00 I get 2 ozs


----------



## diosa (Jan 20, 2008)

it's around $200 right now, up from $175. my own dad charged me $50 for a 1/4!


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 20, 2008)

here in the mid west states prices range from
oz-$275-$400
1/2-$150-$225
1/4-$85-125
1/8-$45-$65
of some decent dank,


Now my question is... whats strains are worth paying that much for?
im thinking about growing(and selling) but am confused with what strain to grow...
i was thinking about... 

1. Strawberry Cough
2. Bubble Gum
3. White Widow
4. White Russian
5. Ak-47
6. Hash Berry
7. Northern Lights(dont kno if its gonna be #5 yet)
8. Sour deisel
9. Silver Pearl
10. BLACK DOMINA

who would pay top dollar and for which strains would you guys prefer to drule over when i post my grow journal AND also to smoke..lol...???


----------



## JohnnyATL (Jan 20, 2008)

In atlanta the prices are pretty high for legit cali medical bud. the oz's can run from 400 if your buying wholesale, up to 550-600 for one. Keep in mind this is all the best bud you can smoke. 

Beasters runs about 200 an oz wholesale, 250-300 for just one depending on who you know and how much they like you


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 20, 2008)

beasters? explain


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 20, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> beasters? explain


High-mids, pretty much.


----------



## JohnnyATL (Jan 20, 2008)

naw beasters is commercial mass produced buds from British Columbia (hence the name BCsters) 

alot of times these are considered like the lows of the dank because its usually keifed before shipped and usually not cured all the way. This lack of proper curing gives them the stereotypical hay or pine smell. 

Most people would rather have headies


----------



## cream8 (Jan 20, 2008)

in so cal for good herb, $300 an ounce


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 20, 2008)

yea im from the northeast and this time of year we get mainly beasters, they run from 190.00 to 225.00, and there just regular nugz. nothin special


----------



## zaqewq (Jan 20, 2008)

all depend im in west virgina and get midis for 110 an oz but the kb runs 300-350 a oz. stamp of herion 3 buck to show how the drug war is working out. coke continues to be fake. like i say if you snort a line and dont die its fake.


----------



## this one guy (Jan 20, 2008)

im in kansas, fer some mid grade shtuff, its like 65... well for me anyways


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 20, 2008)

what strains u guys wanna smoke?


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Jan 21, 2008)

What Strain? Blue-Berry!!!!


----------



## psyclone (Jan 21, 2008)

£180 per oz UK


----------



## anywhere311 (Jan 21, 2008)

i can get an o for about $200 of some nice haze


----------



## morf (Jan 21, 2008)

Pennsylvania 

I pay 375 consistently for top shelf strains like Sour Diesel, AK-47

250 for very good beasters, 275 for "outdoor". Occassionally get some no-name dank for 300-325.


----------



## winstonia (Jan 21, 2008)

$500 in Ireland, hence joining here...


----------



## human8 (Jan 21, 2008)

if the grower is greedy and he thinks its as bomb as it is.....400 an ounce,
normal heads with goods and not trying to gouge and still Good kush.
300. Maybe 275-250. Meed's 60 oz. but shit...only to cook with if that.....
So cal. hanging on the edge of the pacific plate. 'cough'

It's funny! people are paying from $1-$1000 for a oz it seems.......... good thread!


----------



## pwt0001 (Jan 21, 2008)

About 100 for an oz of mids, but who wants that. 250 for beasters. 300 for some great outdoor.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 21, 2008)

man it seems everyone can get beasters...... what other states get beaster?
im in new hampshire


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 21, 2008)

I can NOT find anything but GREAT weed! Everybody I call always has the good shit only


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 21, 2008)

will people pay to top dollar to smoke these strains..YES or NO?
1. strawberry cough
2. AK47
3. White Widow
4. Sour diesel
5. Juicy Fruit


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 21, 2008)

yes, but top dollar is no more than 20 per g.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 21, 2008)

idk where the fuk u guys live but here its liek 100-120 dollars for a quater of great shit


----------



## goodfella (Jan 21, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> man it seems everyone can get beasters...... what other states get beaster?
> im in new hampshire


chicago here and were loaded with beasters


----------



## smokinjs (Jan 21, 2008)

lived in ID for a while now......ounce is about 300-350. 
everything we smoke here comes from eugene oregon or N cali.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 21, 2008)

goodfella said:


> chicago here and were loaded with beasters


no doubt man there always easy to get here, by this time of the year im pretty sick of 'em, alot of people i know are gettin finished there winter grows, so the headies will be goin around real soon.


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 21, 2008)

difference between beasters and headies, and other terms out there???


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 21, 2008)

*Also known as:* BC's - B.C. Bud - Beecers - Beastie's - Beast - Bistro's

_Do not get "beasters" confused with high quality B.C. Bud, as beasters may sometimes be referred to incorrectly as "B.C. Bud"._ 

* * *
Courtesy of Illegal Smiles...

*What it is:*
- Mass produced warehouse-grown chemically fed marijuana from British Columbia (B.C.)
- Beasters may look great to the untrained eye because of their appearance.
- The resin glands that get you high (trichomes) have been removed by the growers.
- The white appearance tricks many into thinking its high quality.
- Those white "crystals" are just the stalks that contain little to no active ingredients.
- It is imported by the ton from Canada to the U.S. because its cheap, widely available
- There is a high demand for it in the US (_which has to change_)
- The plants the are fed with lots of fertilizers that are never flushed 
- The resulting bud has a chemmy taste and tons of unhealthy chemicals you don't want to inhale.

*Characteristics:*
- The effects usually make you feel lazy, cloudy, tired, groggy and burnt-out.
- The bud itself is usually very dense, and virtually odorless.
- Some claim the strain is M-39, a cheap and easy to grow variety of cannabis.


Please do not buy this stuff ever! - If it is all your dealer sells, stop buying from him/her!

People who grow this stuff have one thing in mind, profit. (These growers are the Wal-Marts of pot dealers)

They could care less about *how dangerous and unhealthy* the final product is or what kinds of *chemicals they spray on it*

Please pay the extra money and buy organically grown cannabis that has not been kiefed and still has lots of resin glands.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 21, 2008)

headies are home grown dank ass weed, i have a buddy that grows indoor crops alot and its basically any type of good indoors like: white widow, c99,big bud etc. he says it has to be an upper echalant bud type and they have tp be in flower for at least 60 days.


----------



## cream8 (Jan 22, 2008)

silvernomad said:


> OK... can some one define what these mean? Thanks
> *regs*
> *dro*
> 
> Never heard it said here in Kanada when we talk about Bud (buying or selling); only seen it here and there on the web.



regs- regular mid grade mediocre herb.

dro- hydroponic herb, usually higher quality then regs

vadge-stoner scumbag word for vagina-"yo son i pounded vadge all last night what happened with your drunk chick?"


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Jan 23, 2008)

wow-great example. fucking hilarious! three of the most important terms in common vernacular.



cream8 said:


> regs- regular mid grade mediocre herb.
> 
> dro- hydroponic herb, usually higher quality then regs
> 
> vadge-stoner scumbag word for vagina-"yo son i pounded vadge all last night what happened with your drunk chick?"


----------



## Altair Everex (Jan 23, 2008)

i sell at 50-80 an ounce, mauwi wowwi, northern lights and citrus are what i sell. and i dont grow any... yet. thats prices in NY


----------



## anywhere311 (Jan 23, 2008)

Altair Everex said:


> i sell at 50-80 an ounce, mauwi wowwi, northern lights and citrus are what i sell. and i dont grow any... yet. thats prices in NY


lie...


----------



## Altair Everex (Jan 23, 2008)

nope, its standard rate around here. if i sell at more then 80 someone will undercut me and take my customers


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Jan 23, 2008)

in B.C. 150 to 180. for a oz. Peace


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 23, 2008)

Altair Everex said:


> nope, its standard rate around here. if i sell at more then 80 someone will undercut me and take my customers


 
yea man im in n.h. and i know people that use to make that trip to n.y. because of the cheap prices... aint like that hear in n.h. if you aint good friends with the main dealer it runs you around 280.00-300.00 a zippa...


----------



## anywhere311 (Jan 23, 2008)

well i can get a half for 100 of good stuff but.. i live in nj hook it up


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2008)

Altair Everex said:


> i sell at 50-80 an ounce, mauwi wowwi, northern lights and citrus are what i sell. and i dont grow any... yet. thats prices in NY


 damn you sell nl 50-80 ounce, not much of a business man?


----------



## Altair Everex (Jan 23, 2008)

well being the fact that i drive an low rider escalade thats worth around 140K, i must make some money, thou that car is probably why i have no cash in pocket half the time... gas is killin me, but what can i say, takes money to look this good


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 23, 2008)

I know right now middies are going for about $40 an oz from just about anyone out there.Lower quality commercial brick you can get for $25 an oz..the upper goes from about $100-$700 an oz..I m surprise about NY as we used to dump some stuff up by rochester for $1200 an lb commercial grade as locally people were bangin for $1800 an lb lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2008)

Altair Everex said:


> well being the fact that i drive an low rider escalade thats worth around 140K, i must make some money, thou that car is probably why i have no cash in pocket half the time... gas is killin me, but what can i say, takes money to look this good


 well people are sellin decent buds for 200-300 an o around the country. and nl aint the top dog but it is decent, why sell for 50-80 an o. do what you do i guess, got a pic of the caddy, i bet its sweet.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 23, 2008)

If you put $140 k in an escalade you have to be about retarded.You can get anew stock for $45 grand and unless you have body off customized it by Mr Boyd Coddington himself you got ripped off.I custom cars and classic and you gotta do some major custom to get a caddy up that high.I assume the engine was replces,new frame,ultar one off cutom designed rims.Hand sewn interior,custom paint by a mjor known painter,system and thats gonne be pushing it to get it to that price..


----------



## Altair Everex (Jan 23, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> I know right now middies are going for about $40 an oz from just about anyone out there.Lower quality commercial brick you can get for $25 an oz..the upper goes from about $100-$700 an oz..I m surprise about NY as we used to dump some stuff up by rochester for $1200 an lb commercial grade as locally people were bangin for $1800 an lb lol


well, aparently i need to go to rochester, thou im not sure i wanna deal with the jamacians


----------



## Altair Everex (Jan 23, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> well people are sellin decent buds for 200-300 an o around the country. and nl aint the top dog but it is decent, why sell for 50-80 an o. do what you do i guess, got a pic of the caddy, i bet its sweet.


i'll see about gettin one in the spring, i put it up for winters, cant let salt get to my baby


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 23, 2008)

5 bucks


----------



## Altair Everex (Jan 23, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> If you put $140 k in an escalade you have to be about retarded.You can get anew stock for $45 grand and unless you have body off customized it by Mr Boyd Coddington himself you got ripped off.I custom cars and classic and you gotta do some major custom to get a caddy up that high.I assume the engine was replces,new frame,ultar one off cutom designed rims.Hand sewn interior,custom paint by a mjor known painter,system and thats gonne be pushing it to get it to that price..


stereo is around 10K, motor was around 15K, the flip doors in front, suicide doors in rear passenger. full hydrolic system. TV in both front headrests, wide screen on the roof above rear passenger for when i put the back seats down in lay the back, tv folds down. dvd and ps3(ps3 readers burn out quick when playing dvds in my exp). laptop computer in front passenger dash with fold tray for keyboard and mouse with satelite internet access. thats the major things ive had done, also paint and rims and such, but that im sure is assumed


----------



## anywhere311 (Jan 23, 2008)

Altair Everex said:


> stereo is around 10K, motor was around 15K, the flip doors in front, suicide doors in rear passenger. full hydrolic system. TV in both front headrests, wide screen on the roof above rear passenger for when i put the back seats down in lay the back, tv folds down. dvd and ps3(ps3 readers burn out quick when playing dvds in my exp). laptop computer in front passenger dash with fold tray for keyboard and mouse with satelite internet access. thats the major things ive had done, also paint and rims and such, but that im sure is assumed


wats ur adress and where u keep ur keys?


----------



## Altair Everex (Jan 23, 2008)

anywhere311 said:


> wats ur adress and where u keep ur keys?


 
lol, i answer that question and im goin to jail

as for why i sell so cheap, i buy major weight to resell, i pay around 400 a pound, but i buy several pounds at a shot. so 50-80 an ounce is major mark up for returns


----------



## anywhere311 (Jan 23, 2008)

Altair Everex said:


> lol, i answer that question and im goin to jail


lol and u wont have ur truck for very much longer =)


----------



## Altair Everex (Jan 23, 2008)

most likely, but i keep my truck clean with papers, so its probably my most untouchable asset. the rest of my stuff, now that they could seize. i wont even let my girlfriend in the truck with just a gram, just cause if they decide to get me then, that gram puts it within legal limits to be seized


----------



## anywhere311 (Jan 23, 2008)

so u got like a piece car to do all ur weed things in im guessin


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 23, 2008)

dude you said that gas is killing you, then you say its up for the winter....hmmm


----------



## Altair Everex (Jan 23, 2008)

i drive an F-150 in the winter with a large 8cylinder in it. the escalade is away, but the pickup motor is the similar size, so gas isnt any cheaper. and all dealers have a beater thats alittle less attention getting for doing things they shouldnt, atleast dealers that are trying to not get caught.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 23, 2008)

Altair Everex said:


> i sell at 50-80 an ounce, mauwi wowwi, northern lights and citrus are what i sell. and i dont grow any... yet. thats prices in NY


You ain't no dealer. Why are you trying to look cool on an internet forum? It's not like it's going to help you get laid. Go find some gullible bitches in real life. I doubt you'll find people that gullible, tho. At least say 200 an O.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 23, 2008)

dude thats what im saying, thats bull shit prices, and liek he said before 140k on a caddy, who the hell would waiste money on a caddy? 
this is my dream truck $89,000.00, wouldnt you buy somethin that people dont have if you had cash like that..someday ill have one


----------



## Altair Everex (Jan 23, 2008)

if i was tryin to look cool on an internet forum, id pick a larger forum then this. yes i do deal. and hate to break it to ya, those are the prices in my area. just cause ur prices are higher doesnt mean my prices are lies. u should realize that the world isnt gonna revolve around the pricing ur used to. no1 around here even goes close to 200 an O.

also i get laid plenty, i wouldnt need an internet forum for that either, besides its kinda rough tryin to stick it in the cd-rom drive.

also it aint wastin money if u like the truck, i happen to like caddy's, specially the escalades, before all the avalanche knockoffs


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 23, 2008)

50 an O for dank? BULLSHIT...I've lived all over the U.S., dude. No where are there prices like that. You're lying your ass off. Even out here in Cali the cheapest you'll find is 250...If your selling Regs it's ok just admit it. Cuz those are regs(a.k.a brickweed) prices you listed.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 23, 2008)

What are you paying then, 25 an O for Mauwi Wowie?...Hahaha lmfao.


----------



## Altair Everex (Jan 23, 2008)

the whole point of this thread is to state what people buy and sell their weed for in their area. people started listing prices, all of which i thought was high, but seems the norm for their areas, i list mine and u wanna step all over it cause it doesnt agree with ur reality. but in the end, my reality doesnt have to appease urs. i know what i pay, i pay it every day. i know what i sell it at, i sell it all day. maybe ur getting screwed, maybe ur people have a harder time getting it, or the normal marketing reason of the demand is higher then the supply. where im at supply is almost nvr an issue.


fyi, 
mauwi wowwi sells for 70, bought for 40 an O
NL sells for 50, bought for 25 an O
and citrus for 60 bought for 35

give or take 10$


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 23, 2008)

No it doesn't. Quit lying to the children.


----------



## Rope Smoker (Jan 23, 2008)

In usa Ia. Brick pot is $100 an O. Green is $200 if you can find it.
wish i could try some of the Strains you guys are talking ab out!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> No it doesn't. Quit lying to the children.


 lol no doubt.


----------



## Reiffizzle (Jan 23, 2008)

Um in chicago 250 for good 400 for some good shit that hippys grow sensi star sweet tooth white widow really mainstream strains


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2008)

i get half pounds of willie nelson for 70$ lol.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 23, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i get half pounds of willie nelson for 70$ lol.


Damn, your getting ripped off, son. I wouldn't pay more than 50 for a half lb.


----------



## smokenchoke310 (Jan 23, 2008)

Altair....where exactly can I get those prices....lol....I live in cali n never heard of such prices 4 sum fire.... I wanna make a trip 2 ur city...lol


----------



## smokenchoke310 (Jan 23, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> Damn, your getting ripped off, son. I wouldn't pay more than 50 for a half lb.



Yall both trippen tho....I get p's for 25.....25 cents that is.....and thats 4 fire...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> Damn, your getting ripped off, son. I wouldn't pay more than 50 for a half lb.


 damn i knew it, i am paying way too much.


----------



## anywhere311 (Jan 23, 2008)

smokenchoke310 said:


> Altair....where exactly can I get those prices....lol....I live in cali n never heard of such prices 4 sum fire.... I wanna make a trip 2 ur city...lol


im pretty sure there fukin around lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 23, 2008)

well those listedf thing dont come anywhere near $140 grand unless you just handed the car to someone and said I have this much money use it all up for whateverlol most of that stuff is actually pretty inexspensive. Now on prices $80 isnt bad as when I go get lbs not locally an lb is about $50-75 each for middie or if its bought hhalfway in $150 an lb.. still missing about $45 grand from what ya listed as had done as suicide and gull wing doors are simple hing conversions and the kits cost about $1500 for the 4 doors and maybe a grand to have a pro set them.Tv headrests are couple hundred each.60 inch lcd in the celing runs about $4grand installed laptops a grand 16 switches cost abiut 44500 installed with Reds hi-tech pumps and dumps batties and electrics sattaelite acces for a laptop is $40 a month and if you add a mobile entertainment dish on the roof its about $1500 installed.Custom interior about 8 grand if done by a known professional,paint could be $10 grand one off 26 inch rims are about 10 grand.But like I said if you dont know much about cars or customizing someone could be screwed out of that amount of money if they didnt pay attention to anything


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 23, 2008)

HuH!?!?!?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 23, 2008)

read all the post and you will know


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 23, 2008)

dude fletch knows his shit in the automotive industry. and hes definetely right, the only way i could see a 140k escallade would be if it had a fuckin jet engine installed in the ass end


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 23, 2008)

yea i kno my cars to man, it was more of a joke, more of a stoner moment!!!
but yea shyt dont add up...


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 23, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> dude fletch knows his shit in the automotive industry. and hes definetely right, the only way i could see a 140k escallade would be if it had a fuckin jet engine installed in the ass end


That or 100k worth of bud in the ass end.


----------



## Edibleruby (Jan 23, 2008)

So many prices.. for just any old dank around here it is 250-300. For strain type stuff it can be anywhere from 325-400.


----------



## Techna (Jan 23, 2008)

This Topic isnt so you can brag on how cheap you get your weed.. Its to get an idea of the normal in the area.

IE if you get an ounce for 10 bucks because you got a buddie that grows GOOD for you

But what does HE see the ounce for is what were looking for.

Save the cool points for another topic, we will hand them out there.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2008)

Techna said:


> This Topic isnt so you can brag on how cheap you get your weed.. Its to get an idea of the normal in the area.
> 
> IE if you get an ounce for 10 bucks because you got a buddie that grows GOOD for you
> 
> ...


true true, i was thinking this same thing. its not a thread to show everyone you are scarface and people pay you to buy ounces from them haha.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 23, 2008)

no shit,we got a defenite noobie doin some bullshitin.nice callout rollitup


----------



## MyNameIsHead (Jan 23, 2008)

an ounce of regs is $50 here in orlando and its $300 for an ounce of crippy


----------



## Rope Smoker (Jan 24, 2008)

400 an lb? You better be buying more than a few lbs to get a price like that!
who do you think your foolin? shure aint me!!


----------



## psyclone (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, man I got a pimped out Learjet for $3.95 and people GIVE me their hard won weed Cus I Is a rufty-tufty gangbangin' boy...
"Mommy! were's my pimple cream?"


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 24, 2008)

MyNameIsHead said:


> an ounce of regs is $50 here in orlando and its $300 for an ounce of crippy


yea man i used to live in kissimme and i got regs for 60 an oz or 200 a qp. and the stuff wasnt bad, but good bud in florida is alot more compared to that. i miss those prices, ide buy a quarter for 20 bucks all day. i guess thats why i grow now though


----------



## Techna (Jan 25, 2008)

So Cal 

340$


----------



## bottomsizzle (Jan 25, 2008)

heres the deal in the northwest,us.depending on your connect 300-350 for high grade strains and 230-270 for a grade b.c buds,but we should be caring about selling or buying grow your own and legelize it ..OpenDNS


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hahaha the last 4-5 pages of this has been hilarious. Fletch pwn'd that guy. And seriously why spend that much money on something like that? I mean really, 140k into a CAR? Maybe it's just because I live in a rough area, but you'd get jacked IMMEDIATELY driving through my area. And just like that *poof* all that money gone. You might get the car back, but that bitch would be gutted like a fish. And why would anyone replace an engine in an Escalade? I used to work for GM, and the newer Escalades having over 400 computers that monitor the power-train. And if one of those malfunctions, it adversely effects many other components. Also, stock the Escalades put out over 403hp, are you trying to race Ferrari's? That being said, back to weed prices. 120-150 for mids, 250-400 for dank.


----------



## Altair Everex (Jan 26, 2008)

for the record, i didnt get pwned, not even close. as for the weed, i do pay 400 a lbs, the prices i listed are what i pay and what i sell at. if you dont believe it, thats your problem. i know what i pay, i am there when i buy it after all. just because your prices are alot higher, doesnt mean mine are wrong, just means your market has a different price, and im sorry you guys pay so much comparitivly.

as for how scarface i am, not even close, im nowhere near it, nor do i wanna be near it. and i aint some little kid either.

and the car, if you like i can give you a rundown of everything in it if you really want, if thats what it would take to appease you. and i dont have a problem getting jacked with the car cause i dont drive it into the hood, i aint that stupid to do that. its a cruising car. i dont live in a rough neighborhood at all, so my car is pretty safe.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

Altair Everex said:


> the whole point of this thread is to state what people buy and sell their weed for in their area. people started listing prices, all of which i thought was high, but seems the norm for their areas, i list mine and u wanna step all over it cause it doesnt agree with ur reality. but in the end, my reality doesnt have to appease urs. i know what i pay, i pay it every day. i know what i sell it at, i sell it all day. maybe ur getting screwed, maybe ur people have a harder time getting it, or the normal marketing reason of the demand is higher then the supply. where im at supply is almost nvr an issue.
> 
> 
> fyi,
> ...


it costs more then that to grow it...so your saying people grow fire ass cronic and put all there time and effort into it and get 100 bucks a plant...turn your computer off..........we live in a place with some of the best ganja in the world with some of the most decent prices you can find world wide..so dont play like you know what your talking about ...im done..if you have questions about my knowledge check my grow journal and my police record!!


----------



## DWR (Jan 26, 2008)

1 ounce = 28.9999 grams or somin.... 

So thats 280 Swiss francs.... If you are me, you get for about 240 cuz i know the guys and if u buy bigger the prices sink.....

Let's say u only have 20 Fr. u are only gona get 1.5 Grams !!!! so thats 0.5 he made and can smoke ^^ 

pluss he made about 3 francs of of you ^^  or 8 francs... without him smoking the shit...

1 ounce = 250 fr id say in average for me......

1 ounce = 227 Dollars.....


----------



## DWR (Jan 26, 2008)

100 grams = 800 francs....

1 KG = from 5000 - 8000 FR !


----------



## DWR (Jan 26, 2008)

Altair Everex said:


> for the record, i didnt get pwned, not even close. as for the weed, i do pay 400 a lbs, the prices i listed are what i pay and what i sell at. if you dont believe it, thats your problem. i know what i pay, i am there when i buy it after all. just because your prices are alot higher, doesnt mean mine are wrong, just means your market has a different price, and im sorry you guys pay so much comparitivly.
> 
> as for how scarface i am, not even close, im nowhere near it, nor do i wanna be near it. and i aint some little kid either.
> 
> and the car, if you like i can give you a rundown of everything in it if you really want, if thats what it would take to appease you. and i dont have a problem getting jacked with the car cause i dont drive it into the hood, i aint that stupid to do that. its a cruising car. i dont live in a rough neighborhood at all, so my car is pretty safe.


*LoL i pay for 450 grams = If i'm lucky 4000 Swiss Francs... 

Maybe u thinking of 45 gramms dude... I live in Europe so i dont work with LBS and ounces and shit like that ^^

Gramms and kilo's is the name  

So i think u got this conversion wrong in your head dude... 0.45 Kg = 450 Gramms not 45 maybe u got that wrong...

Peace... ^^ But if u do buy it that low, then you'r dealer is stupid... or you'r one big ass liar ^^ 


peace 
*


----------



## psyclone (Jan 26, 2008)

Liar say I.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 26, 2008)

SOOOO i was just browsing around on the other pages and ran across this guy saying that his escalade cost 140k?! haha i JUST went to detroit for the auto show and the SUV ones are like 55k and the ext's are i wanna say 69k? brand new 08? .. and the prices that he saying on his weed? ... i bet u this dude doesnt even know what weed looks like or smeels like .. ... to me it sounds like hes rippin that crack pipe .. lay off the smack bro!!! it'll kill ya~!


----------



## anywhere311 (Jan 26, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> SOOOO i was just browsing around on the other pages and ran across this guy saying that his escalade cost 140k?! haha i JUST went to detroit for the auto show and the SUV ones are like 55k and the ext's are i wanna say 69k? brand new 08? .. and the prices that he saying on his weed? ... i bet u this dude doesnt even know what weed looks like or smeels like .. ... to me it sounds like hes rippin that crack pipe .. lay off the smack bro!!! it'll kill ya~!


LOL CRACK =


----------



## DWR (Jan 26, 2008)

never smok'd crack... seen this bitch smoke it, pretty nice woman and then she turn'd in to a slut ^^ sucking cocks for money


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 26, 2008)

yea thats wut that shit does to u .. make u steal dshit from ur own fukin mom just to get that high .. im not all into that ... i dont like cookin... i like growing  hehe


----------



## Pizip (Jan 26, 2008)

y'all... I had no idea that California had vending machines with weed in them, its like a soda pop machine? I know that's random but, I didn't want to waste a thread on this.


----------



## dormgrownnugz (Jan 27, 2008)

In North Carolina I can get an ounce of mids for $60..and a quarter pound for $200.

Some Quality, crystalized bud will cost roughly $320-$375.

I'm getting an ounce tomorrow of some AK for $400.

It's weird how different prices are everywhere.


----------



## DWR (Jan 27, 2008)

dormgrownnugz said:


> In North Carolina I can get an ounce of mids for $60..and a quarter pound for $200.
> 
> Some Quality, crystalized bud will cost roughly $320-$375.
> 
> ...



well i would be rich over there ^^ hehehe i could buy some AK - 1 ounce for 280 francs... 260 dollars...


----------



## Sherlock0824 (Jan 27, 2008)

I pay 65 for an OZ of some really good shit.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 27, 2008)

Sherlock0824 said:


> I pay 65 for an OZ of some really good shit.




from who your mother, I call Shananigans


----------



## Techna (Jan 27, 2008)

Did you not read my post???

here



> This Topic isnt so you can brag on how cheap you get your weed.. Its to get an idea of the normal in the area.
> 
> IE if you get an ounce for 10 bucks because you got a buddie that grows GOOD for you
> 
> ...


Keep on topic and Location+Price

If you got the "hook up" post somewhere else this isnt on how cheap you get weed


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 27, 2008)

*An oz. here is dirt cheap $40....Then again...Its dirt weed.*


----------



## MyNameIsHead (Jan 27, 2008)

$50 for good regs $300 for good crippy


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 27, 2008)

For a good Mexican sativa that is lime green and sticky with red hairs, i pay $50 oz. For good hydro $350 oz.


----------



## GodGivenGift (Jan 28, 2008)

In NC I pay a good 350 for a onion of blueberry kush, but reggie go as low as 45 when it rains it pours! I might have to holla at you on that willie nelson is it some good cause i'll shop wit you. I'm getting tired of this shit down here.


----------



## tdent420 (Jan 28, 2008)

Austin, Texas:

around 400 an O for black and Bleuberry.


----------



## tdent420 (Jan 28, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> from who your mother, I call Shananigans


I swear to god, I'm going to pistolwhip the next person who says shananigans.


hey farva, whats the name of the place that you like with all the goofy shit on the walls?


----------



## Killab420masta (Jan 28, 2008)

Dude believe it or not i live near the ocean on the east coast in the south, and we are paying near 325 for dro up to 625 on a regular basis depending on the time of year and the amount able to be found... we only pay about a 150-200 for mids and 75 for swag lol ( which i never touch)


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> from who your mother, I call Shananigans


Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Tasala (Jan 28, 2008)

Now for an on topic post, $400 for Haze in North Jersey.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 28, 2008)

me and my buddy just harvested some c-99 and were charging $70 and 1/8 and people love it.


----------



## buzzza (Jan 28, 2008)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


maybe if your brother grows it


----------



## tdent420 (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah dude
its gotta be a super good border connection because i get charged out the ass where I live in TX.


----------



## buzzza (Jan 28, 2008)

shitty commercial = 420 a qp.
sexy azz strains = up to 400 a oz.


----------



## buzzza (Jan 28, 2008)

wut prices u deal with tdent?


----------



## tdent420 (Jan 28, 2008)

350 a bow for dirt, about 50 an ounce. 

about 400-450 an o for good.

In general, i buy quarters or eighths and i pay 120 at the most for a quarter and 60 for an eighth. 

rape.


----------



## buzzza (Jan 28, 2008)

i know alot of people in the gardening industry... they got me payin $10 a g flat for any single g. so obviously id get the best shyt with a small order. on the real good strains id have to pay 10 a g for each up to an oz b4 wholesale came into affect though. for mersh i can get and oz. for 110. but im super coolio cuz ill be growin soon......


----------



## buzzza (Jan 28, 2008)

"real good" = a whole level under "sexy azz" tho.


----------



## tdent420 (Jan 28, 2008)

what's the commercial like?
is it dirt schwagg or decently formed, seeded outdoor nugs?


----------



## Techna (Jan 28, 2008)

60$ 1/8th
100$ 1/4
180$ 1/2
340$ 1 O

So Cal

BubbaKush


----------



## buzzza (Jan 28, 2008)

tdent420 said:


> what's the commercial like?
> is it dirt schwagg or decently formed, seeded outdoor nugs?


mersh bud... low quality, hi seed stem and leaf ratio (like 1/3 the wieght) w/e has major yeild. people FAR more concerned with quantity than quality grow commercial. its ok tho. i mean it is bud. itll get u high. not really stoned. and its almst a dif high...confused. its def bud tho. not as chilled and slightly paranoid feel. u cud tell beginers it was heavy shyt tho, so its coolio. thats all that matters.lol.


----------



## tdent420 (Jan 28, 2008)

buzzza said:


> mersh bud... low quality, hi seed stem and leaf ratio (like 1/3 the wieght) w/e has major yeild. people FAR more concerned with quantity than quality grow commercial. its ok tho. i mean it is bud. itll get u high. not really stoned. and its almst a dif high...confused. its def bud tho. not as chilled and slightly paranoid feel. u cud tell beginers it was heavy shyt tho, so its coolio. thats all that matters.lol.


so like beasters?


----------



## buzzza (Jan 28, 2008)

sure, man if it fits the desription. jus called mershe here... most people end up smokin it because people dont give a shit strainwise. i know alot of young people who r or know beginers tho. like 16-25yos is who i chill with.


----------



## BayLegacy (Jan 28, 2008)

I can get an oz. for $250.


----------



## matweed (Feb 7, 2008)

Up here in alberta, Canada
The quality is pretty much all dro and it goes for 160-220 an oz.
then theres kush(ppl in edmonton only know this strain and think its the most potent, even tho there is way better buds around that goes for cheaper)
some dealer started to put it in cans and it sells for 150 a can(and now he's rich and kush is huge) and a can is only a 1/2 oz. such a marketing scheme
you can also buy kush not in a can and it goes for 220-280
the occasion when dirt weed comes around its like 120 an oz
and our dirt weed isnt even to bad

dealers pretty much only know when they have kush, if its not kush its just weed to them


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Feb 7, 2008)

An ounce? Nobody in Africa buys herb by the ounce. We buy it in sacks!

A months supply cost about $100 @ 10 big joints per day. some of it is milder than the indoor stuff in white countries, but some of it is stronger, and the milder stuff is about half that price.

But its mostly good quality. I prefer to puff a big slow mild joint than suck on strong little toothpick, because I like to blow rings.

Drugs | High prices | Economist.com


----------



## Weed Guy (Feb 16, 2008)

PoseidonsNet said:


> An ounce? Nobody in Africa buys herb by the ounce. We buy it in sacks!
> 
> A months supply cost about $100 @ 10 big joints per day. some of it is milder than the indoor stuff in white countries, but some of it is stronger, and the milder stuff is about half that price.
> 
> ...


After watching that http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBKkci7PFMk
i totally belive you, he bought 10KG, that 22 pounds for $100 (£50) 
I wanna move to south africa lol


----------



## buzzza (Feb 16, 2008)

PoseidonsNet said:


> An ounce? Nobody in Africa buys herb by the ounce. We buy it in sacks!
> 
> A months supply cost about $100 @ 10 big joints per day. some of it is milder than the indoor stuff in white countries, but some of it is stronger, and the milder stuff is about half that price.
> 
> ...


HOOOOOLY FUKK!!!!!HOW MUCH DO PRIVATE JETS COST?????!!!!ALL DAY!!!!22pounds!!!!!I could drop that over 2 months for like 40k!!! (chance of gettin shot, so wut) in the drug world: "if i die im tupac. if i live im fitty cent"LMAO! but id be rich.hella rich.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm in montreal an oz goes for about 160.00 m39 or freeze outdoor or 200.00 indoor


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 16, 2008)

Around $200, for good Cheeba.


----------



## GrowManZach (Feb 16, 2008)

in Cali i get a Zip for 270-400 depending on if i want the Dank ass shit or the KILL....lol doesnt get below Dank ass shit here =P


----------



## FaCultGen (Feb 16, 2008)

here i am you could get a oz of some swag for $100, kine goes from $250-$450 depending on who you get it from and how good it is.


----------



## Techna (Feb 16, 2008)

GrowManZach said:


> in Cali i get a Zip for 270-400 depending on if i want the Dank ass shit or the KILL....lol doesnt get below Dank ass shit here =P



aint that the truth


----------



## StaySafe420 (Feb 16, 2008)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


30 bucks? Must be some real dirt... NOBODY where I'm from (which isnt very far) would EVER sell good weed that cheap.


----------



## GrowManZach (Feb 16, 2008)

lol 30 bucks is the shitiest seeded nasty imported comressed weed =P


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 17, 2008)

30 bucks? Where do you live "Central America?"


----------



## backyardchem (Feb 17, 2008)

decent price around here for an oz. is about 150, some cheaper some more, and thats mids.


----------



## kokorunsmajor (Feb 17, 2008)

Around here for skunk 250.00 and for Reggie 60 bucks tops. Ad sum Dro 200.00 ounce

Chicago


----------



## Barncle Bill (Feb 17, 2008)

_It depends on where you get it....who from...and what you get. But the going rate for really good stuff ( G13, Ak47, Maui) could go form 350- 500 / ounce. If you only some the best...your going to pay top shelf. I know I do. _


----------



## mr j2 (Feb 17, 2008)

prices around here that i've seen are about 125-160 for mids, 200-250 for some good stuff


----------



## tonepro (Feb 17, 2008)

here in philly you pay a buck 2 a buck 20


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 18, 2008)

300-400 for some kill.


----------



## Weed Guy (Feb 18, 2008)

£140 ($270 USD) to £180 ($350) here In London (UK)....For some mighty fine chronic


----------



## Gutter (Feb 18, 2008)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


some fuckin stress nigga


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 18, 2008)

my ounces go for 400 an ounce...

the pl that sayin 60bucks to 100 for an ounce? haha srry u pry aint smoke no good shit ...mids is all u use too...

whats that old saying .. sheesh i forgot .. oh "U GET WHAT U PAY FOR"


----------



## smoke two joints (Feb 18, 2008)

i live in maidenhead, a small town near london in england, and an ounce of bud here is £120




terry said:


> in london england i pay 100 english pounds so its bout the same.


 
hmm, i wonder why the £20 difference in such a small distance?


----------



## Girlgonegreen (Feb 18, 2008)

here in washington its $180oz


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 18, 2008)

shwag 150 - 200, nuggs 250 - 350


----------



## buzzza (Feb 18, 2008)

where u at fuzz?


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 18, 2008)

...Illinois, U?


----------



## buzzza (Feb 18, 2008)

portland,me and boston,ma. i live with my bro sumtimes so i mention boston. maine aint even really on the map, but its fuken dope. i dont think anyone in my housing project (yea, wit my broke azz) is even from maine tho. we got atl, jamaca, russians, but 90% is somalian or sudanese. evry1 speaks english tho. evry1 my age atleast.


----------



## pako2007 (Feb 18, 2008)

160$ canadian 1 oz...good sticky taste skunk........


----------



## greenbuds119 (Feb 19, 2008)

i get all the danks for like 270-310 per oz. bubblegum, sourdeisel, blueberry, norhternlight, grape ape, og kush, granddypurp, etc... fire buds in kansas


----------



## Blueberry2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

$140-$180 oz.. Crazzy indoor like having Amsterdam right in your backyard.. 
$80-$110 oz.. Shitty outdoor
$40-$55 1/4 Good indoor to Shitty Outdoor
-------------------------------
$10g Hash form the troops in Afghanistan..


----------



## Techna (Feb 19, 2008)

So Cal 


1 oz = 340$

Snowcap!


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 20, 2008)

The prices have gone up a bit in my area due to 3-large bust (all three were growers)...

Ounce of Haze is going for $450

Lemon Skunk #350


----------



## Ganjaman101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Damn son you guys pay to much i get an oz of blue berry for like 250 depending on the person.


----------



## Blueberry2008 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ganjaman101 said:


> Damn son you guys pay to much i get an oz of blue berry for like 250 depending on the person.


lol i sell my blueberry for $200 oz


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2008)

Blueberry2008 said:


> lol i sell my blueberry for $200 oz



Hell I'll take 2 right now ...


----------



## Blueberry2008 (Feb 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hell I'll take 2 right now ...


wish you live around me dude cause I'd hook ya up


----------



## goodfella (Feb 20, 2008)

Blueberry2008 said:


> wish you live around me dude cause I'd hook ya up


where you at bro???...what are pounds goin for by ya?


----------



## fenderninja (Feb 20, 2008)

im in FL and i get an oz. for about 80. Not really any pure strains around here though, just mids


----------



## DWR (Feb 21, 2008)

goodfella said:


> where you at bro???...what are pounds goin for by ya?



yeah... dont tell him where u live


----------



## Blueberry2008 (Feb 21, 2008)

DWR said:


> yeah... dont tell him where u live


lol no worries I wont


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 21, 2008)

This is FBI speaking


----------



## stonegrove (Feb 21, 2008)

who wants to participate in a bud for bud program i been thinking up??!!!??


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 21, 2008)

In BG an ounce(30 g.) cost 220-230 $


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 21, 2008)

In BG an ounce(aprox. 30 g.) cost 220-230 $,but there is a lot cheaper like 30-40 $ and it's shity at all (maybe 2-5% THC.thats my opinion).it stones you, but gives you headache and can't compare to da real shit that we are tallking to.


----------



## stonegrove (Feb 21, 2008)

Blueberry2008 said:


> lol i sell my blueberry for $200 oz


DAMN!! i need a connect like you, £100 a O, in the words of Ronald Mcdonald 'im loving it' - or i would be at least lmao.


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 21, 2008)

just got an ounce of juicy fruit for 250. mmmmm its good.


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 22, 2008)

los angeles - just bought an oz of juicy fruit for 250 (friend prices)


----------



## 420 (Feb 22, 2008)

£150 an ounce from my man in Ilford


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 24, 2008)

spearingflame said:


> Here, Ohio, Some area's 120 a ounce.. pretty decent bud..well for me that is.


Wow man what are you buying is that some mids?? i could never get nug for that price i just got some widow for 1000 so thats like 250 a ounce.


----------



## InvaderMark (Feb 24, 2008)

i can get mids fer 100 headies fer 260


----------



## DMG3528 (Feb 27, 2008)

325 for basic Indica
425 for BlueCheese


----------



## Techna (Feb 27, 2008)

Snow Cap = 340$ oz
Jack the Ripper = 340$ oz


so cal


----------



## sikk8 (Feb 27, 2008)

i pay like 80 an oz, but its for mids, cant find any good shit around here. thats why im starting growing my own haha


----------



## 2kstyle (Feb 27, 2008)

300 bucks in HI for average shit. I don't know what the current prices are, since i don't sell n e more.


----------



## smokeganja420 (Feb 27, 2008)

ma down here in niagara falls Canada i get an oz for about 150-180 and its usually some pretty dank stuff


----------



## takita (Feb 27, 2008)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


bulllllllllllllllll shitttttttttttttt


----------



## TheGardenMan (Feb 28, 2008)

well ill first off name the strains i have access to getting. white widow, and grand daddy purp, i usually pay 100$ a quarter so i guess you can say 400$ an ounce ( but im not buying an ounce) but i can get shwag for 50$ an ounce. If you want to buy some mexican dirt weed that will do nothing but give you a headache it will cost you 30 an ounce. IN OHIO


----------



## NavajoGrower420 (Feb 28, 2008)

in az get the good stuff for 60-90$ an oz, qp for 120-150$, and 500-1300$ for a lb depending wat kind of bud.


----------



## andyk187 (Feb 28, 2008)

Louisiana..... schwag is about $50/oz.... regular kb is about $350/oz....and purp is about $450+/oz


----------



## baldster79 (Feb 28, 2008)

u pay 30 bucks it must be shit stuff or u now a walsh man. mr nice


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Feb 28, 2008)

baldster79 said:


> u pay 30 bucks it must be shit stuff or u now a walsh man. mr nice


hehehe the welsh love there sopebar and grit ..........



Homegrown bed room/attic grows is the best any 1 can get here 180pounds is the best price going for any thing good thou very rare to get a oz goes by the g here lol 

use people dont no how good use get it 70 for shit but real weed is still good over here even that fake imported contaminated weed goes for 180pound and the deadly soap bar is bar that goes 4 60pound a oz thats just pure plastic shit hash or slighty better low gread pollen/slate thats 80 a oz


----------



## Calismoke (Feb 28, 2008)

no offense...but the best bud in the world is grown in california... Hence the Cannabis clubs where you can get a prescription for the absolute most chronic bud in the world. The taste, smell, look and feel... just one toke of a pipe and your head is in a new world... not to mention the growers who supply the clubs are also the growers who supply the streets.... most other states in the us get nasty bud from mexico...


----------



## mr j2 (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't understand why anyone would want to buy dirt weed unless they are planning on ripping everyone off (if they are selling it) or they chain smoke the shit all day. I guess you could always buy an ounce of some mexi weed and then just roll a huge joint


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 29, 2008)

Calismoke said:


> no offense...but the best bud in the world is grown in california... Hence the Cannabis clubs where you can get a prescription for the absolute most chronic bud in the world. The taste, smell, look and feel... just one toke of a pipe and your head is in a new world... not to mention the growers who supply the clubs are also the growers who supply the streets.... most other states in the us get nasty bud from mexico...


I don't mean to say you don't know what you are talkin about but in midwest...I can get 300 oz of anything sour d...purps...I amean anything for 3 hundo. I guess it really just comes down to who you know and what level you are at of who you know. Anybody second that? I mean i won't pay more than that ya know? Cuz peeps I roll with won't do me like that. I guess I am kinda old school with them though.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Feb 29, 2008)

Calismoke said:


> no offense...but the best bud in the world is grown in california... Hence the Cannabis clubs where you can get a prescription for the absolute most chronic bud in the world. The taste, smell, look and feel... just one toke of a pipe and your head is in a new world... not to mention the growers who supply the clubs are also the growers who supply the streets.... most other states in the us get nasty bud from mexico...


Dont u mean , Cali grows the best bud in the u.s then lmAO 
The canadians have the best gear atm 

Send me some of that cronic and i,ll tell ya,s if its better than canadian gear  HAHA


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 29, 2008)

True True i live in Ohio and i get evrything for about 300-350 tops for good bud you know what i mean that nugget -Sour D , White widow , sensi star, strawberry cough, Blueberry, Jamaican fire. haha you name it we got it


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> True True i live in Ohio and i get evrything for about 300-350 tops for good bud you know what i mean that nugget -Sour D , White widow , sensi star, strawberry cough, Blueberry, Jamaican fire. haha you name it we got it


never heard of "jamaican fire"


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 29, 2008)

I think there is good bud all over the place - I personally don't believe one nation has better bud than the next. Bud is flowing all over the world and there is good bud no matter where you go. That is if you have great connections.

An ounce of Hawaiian Snow - $400 per ounce


----------



## DWR (Feb 29, 2008)

kittysecrets4u said:


> I think there is good bud all over the place - I personally don't believe one nation has better bud than the next. Bud is flowing all over the world and there is good bud no matter where you go. That is if you have great connections.
> 
> An ounce of Hawaiian Snow - $400 per ounce


just met this guy that sells some hawaiian skunk..... 250$ for an ounce...

^^ 1g=10 dollars... then u get discount of larger amounts


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 29, 2008)

320 for purple erkel. 420 for OG kush

250 for juicy fruit.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 29, 2008)

Blueberry2008 said:


> lol i sell my blueberry for $200 oz [/quot
> 
> I will take a pound please.........


----------



## dak1b (Feb 29, 2008)

northern cali .... i pay between 150-300 an ounce


----------



## Blueberry2008 (Feb 29, 2008)

flowergurl said:


> Blueberry2008 said:
> 
> 
> > lol i sell my blueberry for $200 oz [/quot
> ...


----------



## celldweller321 (Feb 29, 2008)

in va an ounce of good mids is around 140$ and i can also get haze for around 400 a ounce i love the haze it gives me a really awake high like i can hit it when im feelin tired and almost like instant engergy


----------



## pasadenabri (Feb 29, 2008)

I just moved out of WI to Pasadena. In WI I can get Mid grade for $75-$150 pending on who you know and how much is around. Nugs go for $300-$375 for the most part, every once and a while some super flame (like just recently a Blueberry NL cross, and some Sour Diesel) comes around and assholes charge $60 for 1/8 all the way up but there is ussually some descent indacas rolling around all the time. I would try to buy an oz or 2 whenever its good, and not tell anyone! Unfortunately that's the way it is up there with anything, people are always trying to scam the next guy and pass the savings on to their pocket, but when i do it, I'm an asshole! When they do it, it's survival!
Here in Pasadena, I haven't bought a bag yet, I don't know anybody. I still have a bunch of shit left from WI, enough for about 3months, so I need to get this grow going fast or I won't be sleepin and I get really cranky when I run out!


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 1, 2008)

Blueberry2008 said:


> flowergurl said:
> 
> 
> > lol only one??
> ...


----------



## *BoNg:toKer$ (Mar 1, 2008)

in comox on vancouver island canada. we get the best B.C bud for around $130. dense crytaly nugs covered in red hair. that show much ill be sellin em for after this summer


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Mar 1, 2008)

Hawaiian Skunk and Snow are too different strains - Hawaiian Snow is very good bud!!


----------



## mijo2 (Mar 1, 2008)

Around N Illinois You can get some good mid-grade for about 50-100 depending who you know. You can also get some bomb ass dro for 200-250 an ounce. I think the bud prices are not that bad around here.


----------



## mmmfive (Mar 2, 2008)

if someone is willing to throw me some fire, please message me. willing to pick up from AZ and CA areas. looking to put myself through school.


----------



## MyNameIsHead (Mar 2, 2008)

mmmfive said:


> if someone is willing to throw me some fire, please message me. willing to pick up from AZ and CA areas. looking to put myself through school.


*COP!!!!!!*


----------



## mmmfive (Mar 2, 2008)

cops are looking for people that are pushing tons, not ounces. haha


----------



## edux10 (Mar 2, 2008)

If you are willing to go to CA you can get your 215 and get it legally..


----------



## mmmfive (Mar 2, 2008)

shit sucks and i cant be paying a grip....defeats the purpose. lol


----------



## 29menace (Mar 2, 2008)

where i am in scotland i usually pay 140 pounds an ounce but prices vary alot coz when its dry and you cant get any weed ppl will pay 10 pounds a gram.. 280 an oz lol..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

I get mine from wal mart.....


----------



## smokingbot (Mar 2, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I get mine from wal mart.....



me too, keep it on the DL. They got those rollback savings..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

they buy weight from me....pallets and shit


----------



## TheGardenMan (Mar 2, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I get mine from wal mart.....


lmao


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 2, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> lmao


 gardenman, what up dude? i saw a random bud pic today that was yours.........damn, buds were niiiicce.


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 2, 2008)

in ohio i get an o of reggie for 100-135 never pay more

dank 180-200

kush 300-350

white russian  my all time fave 650


----------



## TheGardenMan (Mar 2, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> in ohio i get an o of reggie for 100-135 never pay more
> 
> dank 180-200
> 
> ...


damn white russian for 650$ an ounce.


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 3, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> damn white russian for 650$ an ounce.


yup we got like 3 o's of it shit was crazy best thing ive ever smoked


----------



## TheGardenMan (Mar 3, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> yup we got like 3 o's of it shit was crazy best thing ive ever smoked


care to join us in that chat room, ?? click on this link.... Marijuana Growing - JavaChat


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 3, 2008)

sure why not its 2 am and i aint got shit else to do


----------



## TheGardenMan (Mar 3, 2008)

glad you could join us.


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Mar 3, 2008)

in AR i pay about a BILL ($100) for a 30g sack. lol of some fire 5th wheel


----------



## smokingbot (Mar 3, 2008)

$650 is steep, the steepest I have ever heard for an oz.. Dude selling that shit must have banked.


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 3, 2008)

its 650 cause its 30% thc and we live in southern _OHIO _it is dry round these parts specially cause its so fucking cold here


----------



## smokingbot (Mar 3, 2008)

Man I don't know how you can afford that shit, that's like a trip to jamaica right there.


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 3, 2008)

haha shit i smoked that shit 4 free for like a month and a half everyday 4-5 blunts a day 

i have loaded friends


----------



## TheGardenMan (Mar 3, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> haha shit i smoked that shit 4 free for like a month and a half everyday 4-5 blunts a day
> 
> i have loaded friends


did you just join the site tonight ?


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 3, 2008)

joined last night didnt post last night just joined and crashed
so basically yes


----------



## TheGardenMan (Mar 3, 2008)

sweet glad to have ya, what are you growing over there?


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 3, 2008)

just some dank it smelled like straight oranges and when u hit it thats what the smoke tasted like too we were lucky/unlucky enough to get seeds in the bag with it depends on how u look at it 

i ordered to blunts 
and he gave me an eighth so i guess it makes up for the seeds


----------



## imrichbitch (Mar 3, 2008)

sothwestern PA, 120$ for a O of good mid's, ur nugs' and stuff are still like 60 an 8th stuff like that, the price range's from like 120-220, depending on if ppl are tryin to make a killing


----------



## imrichbitch (Mar 3, 2008)

And some ppl go over board with name's of marijuana , alot of ppl talk out there asses namin shit like fruity pebble's and shit like that, can't we jus call it sum good weed, instead of like mexican nut hair,and stupid shit like that


----------



## imrichbitch (Mar 3, 2008)

Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana said:


> Colorado Street Prices:
> Hygrade: 1/4 ounce - $80 - $150.00
> Green Rag: 1/4 ounce - $35 - $40
> Brown Rag: 1/4 ounce - $25 - $30
> ...


ahhhhhhhh,sum 1 plz tell me you are not paying 150-225 $ for sum damn rezin are u ppl smokin crack, geeeez i have never ever ever ever heard of anbody buying rezin i had a buddy give me sum resin cause i was desprate but , are you serious i mean i know ppl have bought hash but that's different, if u buy rezin u mught as well buy spit cause really 25% of rezin is spit ppl blowing in ther bowl's and pipes etc. blah nasty dude , but if shit is that scarse up there gotta do wutcha gotta do


----------



## smokeylee (Mar 3, 2008)

imrichbitch said:


> sothwestern PA, 120$ for a O of good mid's, ur nugs' and stuff are still like 60 an 8th stuff like that, the price range's from like 120-220, depending on if ppl are tryin to make a killing


almost the same in northeastern Pa. our o prices are a bit ridiculous anywhere between 150 to 300 our 1/8's are 45-60. this is why I grow


----------



## imrichbitch (Mar 3, 2008)

smokeylee said:


> almost the same in northeastern Pa. our o prices are a bit ridiculous anywhere between 150 to 300 our 1/8's are 45-60. this is why I grow


yeah man it seem's like the further north you go the more $ it is, in the burb's of my town ur gonna get it cheaper, it seem's like ppl are a bit more genorus, u go into town, prices are spiked a lil bit, every one's trtin to make a buck


----------



## Pizzzh (Mar 3, 2008)

imrichbitch said:


> sothwestern PA, 120$ for a O of good mid's, ur nugs' and stuff are still like 60 an 8th stuff like that, the price range's from like 120-220, depending on if ppl are tryin to make a killing


about the same as ohio...
120 for mids, most people around here cant get it below around 150 tho, if i sell an ounce its 150. The highgrade stuff here is outrageous 50 an 8th no cuts at all


----------



## 420 Growper (Mar 3, 2008)

350-400 $ SoCal


----------



## imrichbitch (Mar 3, 2008)

420 Growper said:


> 350-400 $ SoCal


that's a bit steep, that better be for sum craziness 350-400 up here will get u a QP of really good mid's or almost 2 o's of really good high grade depending on what your fancy is, u would no believe sum of the buds that come out the pa mountain's, i know all about cali, i think dr. dre and snoop has said enough about ur smoke


----------



## imrichbitch (Mar 3, 2008)

i know its good shit tho


----------



## imrichbitch (Mar 3, 2008)

Pizzzh said:


> about the same as ohio...
> 120 for mids, most people around here cant get it below around 150 tho, if i sell an ounce its 150. The highgrade stuff here is outrageous 50 an 8th no cuts at all


yeah i hear ya if i was slangin it i wouldnt let it go for less than 170$ now if it's a friend then im hookin them up but if it's like a friend's friend that want's sum im gonna jack the price on them a bit, u gotta make money sumwhere about the same wit the nug's here 50-60 an 8th you really can't get know break's on that stuff i really don't like buyin it too much,mid's are good enough for me, i just can't bring myself to spend 20 a G on some buds, when all u gotta do is take an extra smack of ur mids and ur just as high,but thats just me


----------



## 420 Growper (Mar 3, 2008)

350-400 =Oz of top shelf
60-75= Oz of crappy seedy mexi 175-220= QP of mexi.


----------



## imrichbitch (Mar 3, 2008)

420 Growper said:


> 350-400 =Oz of top shelf
> 60-75= Oz of crappy seedy mexi 175-220= QP of mexi.


yeah, closer to the border the cheaper it is, 90% of the stuff on this side of the missippi is mostly homegrown, but the term "homegrown" doen't get enough respect nowaday's ,


----------



## wstarc5 (Mar 3, 2008)

30 Min. from mexican border 65 an ounce for merch 120 for kb.
Plain and simple.


----------



## imrichbitch (Mar 3, 2008)

haha i wish i could get 65$ an ounce, then again i wish it was warm here all year around ,it kinda forces to grow indoor's, weather here is soo unpredictable like right now it's an oddly warm day about 64, now in two day's it's supposed to snow, the weather up here is really goofy espcecially since im at the foot of a mountain too


----------



## wstarc5 (Mar 3, 2008)

Its nice but all the pushers are cokeheads to but there so many its hard not to score. The shear amount of weed down here keeps the cost down. I have a friend who buys here drives two hours up to phoenix and triples his money.


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 3, 2008)

420 Growper said:


> 350-400 $ SoCal


 
this is why im glad i live in ohio...


----------



## mr j2 (Mar 3, 2008)

imrichbitch said:


> yeah man it seem's like the further north you go the more $ it is, in the burb's of my town ur gonna get it cheaper, it seem's like ppl are a bit more genorus, u go into town, prices are spiked a lil bit, every one's trtin to make a buck


i'm in northeastern pa and get an o of all nugs, some seeds, not dank but not crappy mids, for $150-160. I get eighths for $30 and fourths for $55-60 from the same guy. If you go into the city you can find o's for 80-120 for mids but I don't have any good connections and I don't want any sketchy buds..


----------



## imrichbitch (Mar 3, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> this is why im glad i live in ohio...


hell yeah, im glad i live in PA, f that powder man i don't stuff nothin up my nose, it's exit not an entrance, i don't talk to alot of friend's anymore cause of that shit, it ruin's ppl

smoke weed


----------



## imrichbitch (Mar 3, 2008)

mr j2 said:


> i'm in northeastern pa and get an o of all nugs, some seeds, not dank but not crappy mids, for $150-160. I get eighths for $30 and fourths for $55-60 from the same guy. If you go into the city you can find o's for 80-120 for mids but I don't have any good connections and I don't want any sketchy buds..


yeah man that's about how it is here, i think PA has sum very nice buds floatin around i mean of course ur gonna hve ur crap but in pa it's all mostly good mid's then u got ur nug's but as i said i really don't mess wit the nug's too much $ for me. just take an extra hit of the mid's and your good


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 3, 2008)

imrichbitch said:


> yeah man that's about how it is here, i think PA has sum very nice buds floatin around i mean of course ur gonna hve ur crap but in pa it's all mostly good mid's then u got ur nug's but as i said i really don't mess wit the nug's too much $ for me. just take an extra hit of the mid's and your good


ur good

but just not quite as good


----------



## imrichbitch (Mar 3, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> ur good
> 
> but just not quite as good


yeah pimpin i know im not quite as good, im the greatest


----------



## Techna (Mar 3, 2008)

Skunk.... Widow....

Nor Cal

290$ oz


----------



## imrichbitch (Mar 3, 2008)

Techna said:


> Skunk.... Widow....
> 
> Nor Cal
> 
> 290$ oz


not too bad, better than payin like 450$


----------



## doctorD (Mar 3, 2008)

in northern illinois oz. of regs are 180 killer nugs go for 350 . i dont see any real differance in the high but the good bud is better to smoke taste ect. but i usually get the regs is not bad at all and its just to hold me till i harvest my blueberry then im done buying again. I had a grow b4 but sold everything and moved in with a gf that ended and the grow is back running.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Mar 3, 2008)

Whats the best bud yall ever got ?


----------



## doctorD (Mar 3, 2008)

well i lived in hawaii for seven years and ive never had bud like the outdoor strains on the big island


----------



## TheGardenMan (Mar 3, 2008)

what was it like ?


----------



## doctorD (Mar 3, 2008)

the smell was crazy it was sold in vacume packs the high and taste was just amazing. oh and it was quite expensive. even as a local it was costly. I was in highschool then so everything was to much money lol.


----------



## imrichbitch (Mar 3, 2008)

doctorD said:


> in northern illinois oz. of regs are 180 killer nugs go for 350 . i dont see any real differance in the high but the good bud is better to smoke taste ect. but i usually get the regs is not bad at all and its just to hold me till i harvest my blueberry then im done buying again. I had a grow b4 but sold everything and moved in with a gf that ended and the grow is back running.


me ether man i really dont mess wit the nug's, they dont really get me any higher, sum decent mid's are enough a zip here is like 120-140 depends on who ur gettin off of n how much they got


----------



## imrichbitch (Mar 3, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Whats the best bud yall ever got ?


just sum purp and sum deisel a couple times , the taste of it is wonderful but it goes poof real quick.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

if I got 25 cents for every lie in this thread I could get trey of clones...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Mar 4, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> if I got 25 cents for every lie in this thread I could get trey of clones...


but you don't think that everybody is lieing.  lol


----------



## imrichbitch (Mar 4, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> if I got 25 cents for every lie in this thread I could get trey of clones...


what you don't believe the price's, or are you just use to paying for way over priced and overrated cali nug bud's that don't get you any higher ,then the norm


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 4, 2008)

Best Bud I ever had was some local Home Grown. One small joint with 5 of us and I had to sit down! Now I'm not a new smoker been smoking for years but this shit was crazy stony! Next best was some Hawian so sweet and lime green a guy I knew had a buddy that mailed him some bud now and again.
Damn tasty shit! peace man


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 4, 2008)

The best weed about is your own ...... I like mines better than any amsterdam gear just they have the selection but i dont think they grow organic ive heard of people bring oz of cheese over 2 swap in the coffe shops 4 what ever they want then the coffee shopps sells it with out known or caring how its grown plus its a boring shit hole haha 

But $70 oz id never grow id just smoke that shit and use the extra electric money to buy it


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 4, 2008)

imrichbitch said:


> what you don't believe the price's, or are you just use to paying for way over priced and overrated cali nug bud's that don't get you any higher ,then the norm


Well if you smoke anything for ten minutes you will get the same high. It's the quality of the nuggies that allow you to smoke less. Try it next time. You get just as high off probably half the amount of smoke. Smoke half of you normally would then chill for a minute. You will just as high as if you smoked a bunch of mids.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 4, 2008)

happy.fuzz said:


> Well if you smoke anything for ten minutes you will get the same high. It's the quality of the nuggies that allow you to smoke less. Try it next time. You get just as high off probably half the amount of smoke. Smoke half of you normally would then chill for a minute. You will just as high as if you smoked a bunch of mids.


The only problem I have with this is , for some reason i smoke more if its really good bud. I guess I just love the taste and cant get enough lol.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 4, 2008)

doctorD said:


> The only problem I have with this is , for some reason i smoke more if its really good bud. I guess I just love the taste and cant get enough lol.


 
lmao i agree , id a big jar of snow white and loved it so much i was waking up at 4am just 2 smoke more of it


----------



## 420 Growper (Mar 4, 2008)

doctorD-smokin more cause it tastes good-----------me tooo LOL

I think every one who hooks up the tasty tasty ends up smoking more of it quicker LOL
I know I do


----------



## cheetah2007 (Mar 4, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> lmao i agree , id a big jar of snow white and loved it so much i was waking up at 4am just 2 smoke more of it


what IMAO means?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 4, 2008)

@cheeta2007 - "L"MAO = Laughing My Ass Off


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 4, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> lmao i agree , id a big jar of snow white and loved it so much i was waking up at 4am just 2 smoke more of it


Just liike a kid in a candy store can't get enough 
peace man


----------



## Ooooh (Mar 4, 2008)

the last guy i talked to outta my circle told me $140/oz


----------



## philli007 (Mar 4, 2008)

Kind bud goes for about $300 an OZ and mid's around $175 - $200


----------



## Techna (Mar 4, 2008)

imrichbitch said:


> not too bad, better than payin like 450$


Wasnt bad at all, i pay about 340 down here in so cal so i was stoked


----------



## mr j2 (Mar 5, 2008)

philli007 said:


> Kind bud goes for about $300 an OZ and mid's around $175 - $200


If you're from philly you're over paying a little.. shop around


----------



## TheGardenMan (Mar 5, 2008)

mr j2 said:


> If you're from philly you're over paying a little.. shop around


there's alot of you guys that need to shop around more


----------



## Shorty (Mar 5, 2008)

Damn you guys are getting raped up North...Oz of that Reg is only 30 in S. Tx. 75 for da dro.....Sorry fellas.....


----------



## mr j2 (Mar 5, 2008)

Shorty said:


> Damn you guys are getting raped up North...Oz of that Reg is only 30 in S. Tx. 75 for da dro.....Sorry fellas.....


If you're actually paying those prices then congrats because I wish I could be. But prices up north are way higher because the area isn't flooded weed and well..everything is more expensive up north. It's all about supply v. demand


----------



## doctorD (Mar 5, 2008)

Shorty said:


> Damn you guys are getting raped up North...Oz of that Reg is only 30 in S. Tx. 75 for da dro.....Sorry fellas.....


Buy as much as you can at thet rate they wont cover the electric bill. But im sure your getting "da dro" for 75 that sounds about right.


----------



## Techna (Mar 5, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Buy as much as you can at thet rate they wont cover the electric bill. But im sure your getting "da dro" for 75 that sounds about right.


bahahaha

da dro


lol


----------



## Pizip (Mar 5, 2008)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BongReaper (Mar 5, 2008)

Chi-Town OnionZ for 300-400 depending on the strain 350 is average in the suburbs, 1200 for the Qt, and 46 for them eLBows
^what the normal bottom hustler pays, ^ this is for that flame though no seeds no mexican schwag the real deal


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 5, 2008)

man if i had money to buy good bud like that i would


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 5, 2008)

Shorty said:


> Damn you guys are getting raped up North...Oz of that Reg is only 30 in S. Tx. 75 for da dro.....Sorry fellas.....


 
Da Dro? are you serious? I would love to know where to get that_ dro..._hehe...sorry had too.


----------



## BongReaper (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah oz of rags are 30 in the midwest 2 but ive never heard of dro being 75 an oz that wouldnt even cover the cost to grow an oz of good green


----------



## bunchapot (Mar 5, 2008)

up in the northeast area of the US i pay about 450 for and oz of Afghani Goo. in which i think is retard but the weed makes me feel that way anyways its great.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 5, 2008)

BongReaper said:


> yeah oz of rags are 30 in the midwest 2 but ive never heard of dro being 75 an oz that wouldnt even cover the cost to grow an oz of good green


I'm just sayin I have had some DANKASS GREEN outdoor that beat the shit outta crappy hydro. Comparing those are apples to oranges. Strain is more interest to me and of course if it is sensimilla. Hydro with beans is still junk. Same as with Outdoor. I mean I have hads people try the whole "dude this is hydro man!" and I say what is it and they just say "it's Hydro man!"....umm yeah, I'm not hearin that.


----------



## smkkll (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah , but it cant be mexican dirt weed either.. we pay 350 to 400 an oz
but a hit of acid is $10. mushrooms are $35 an 1/8th.. an 8 ball is 350... its easy to get rich in montana,, but after i seen the feds hand out 20yr sentences(with NO parole)..id rather make a slow nickel vs. a fast dime.


----------



## BongReaper (Mar 5, 2008)

happy.fuzz said:


> I'm just sayin I have had some DANKASS GREEN outdoor that beat the shit outta crappy hydro. Comparing those are apples to oranges. Strain is more interest to me and of course if it is sensimilla. Hydro with beans is still junk. Same as with Outdoor. I mean I have hads people try the whole "dude this is hydro man!" and I say what is it and they just say "it's Hydro man!"....umm yeah, I'm not hearin that.[/quot
> 
> Right but most people call all flame weed dro, mostly the uneducated that think the only way to get flame bud is by growing hydro. U can grow the best shit whether u go hydro or outdoor/indoor soil, hydro is just the quickest way.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 5, 2008)

BongReaper said:


> I totally get it. That was my point in a subtle way I diodnt wanna offend anyone by saying they are uneducated etc. I really hate when some asshole comes up and is tryong to just label some shit _dro_ and think Ima gonna jump on itlike some punk custee from the burbs that don't know shit. I ask them what it is (as in strain) and they don't even know what shit they got. I aint tryin to even listen to that shyt....ridiculous...


----------



## Stealing (Mar 5, 2008)

When I was living back on the east coast, I was paying 100-150$ for some so-so stuff, 150-180$ for some good stuff, and 190-220$ for some killa weed. I remember one time I bought some fucking killa homegrown for I think 170$, tight purple buds, I was tripping balls, don't know what strain it was but i'm sure it was been laced with something(either that or I was high as fuck). We smoked a g between the three of us(we were everyday tokers) and I was in my buddy's basement, next thing I know I was back home staring in the mirror rap songs and beats playing in my head, and the devil was talkin to me saying he was gonna kill my sister.. freaky shit man! one of the strongest highs I ever got.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok heres the deal. It takes way to much work to get good pot to sell it for nothing oand 75 a zinger is nothing. As a mater of fact i say fuck selling it at all and just grow for you and friends that come over to hang out.


----------



## Stealing (Mar 5, 2008)

Ooh, the east coast is back in the 'ole New Brunswick. Forgot to mention that.


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 5, 2008)

Prices I get offered in the sf bay area are anywhere from 150 to 700. You have to know the person your getting it from or know your buds cause there are a lot of shady dealers that will try to sell you clippings or shitty brown weed. Not even at a decent price either.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 5, 2008)

junkbroccoli said:


> shit ova here in NY talk 2 tha right dude shitz u can get sum quality for bout 370 an oz giv or take,, ha! yo das if yu discuss prices right neva go for more then 450 tell em blow das shit up ya fuckin ass ya kiddin me..keep in mind we're talkin exoticz stickin 2 ya fingaz typa smoke. yesssss


I may be old but I have no clue what you just said.


----------



## platypusmann (Mar 6, 2008)

somewhere in the middle of Minnetanawa you do not see top shelf buds...EVER...if you do 100 a quarter, and the guy has one or two. Shitty brick with twine is like 80 an oz.....and decent midrange seedfest compact is 150......I don't like Illinissoriowakansas!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Mar 6, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> @cheeta2007 - &quot;L&quot;MAO = Laughing My Ass Off


oooooooooh now i get it


----------



## yelodrvr (Mar 6, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I may be old but I have no clue what you just said.


i will translate.

shit ova here in NY talk 2 tha right dude shitz u can get sum quality for bout 370 an oz giv or take,, ha! yo das if yu discuss prices right neva go for more then 450 tell em blow das shit up ya fuckin ass ya kiddin me..keep in mind we're talkin exoticz stickin 2 ya fingaz typa smoke. yesssss

in NYC talk to the right person and you can get a oz of quality weed for about $370. thats if you talk them down. never pay more than $450. tell them they must be joking. this is the good pot with lots of resin, very sticky. 

or in some villages it would be "click click clack click" but you have to stand on one foot and hold your left hand in the air while you make these sounds.

i am just playing with you junkbroccoli. 

i mean shiz it dude me not dissn ya man. just tryn to bust yall up wit a little joke. u down wit dat right.


----------



## Oregonbud4life (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm seeing a lot of different names and prices for bud. I live right by Portland in Oregon and there is 2 types of bud, shwag and dank. dont buy the shwag because its not much cheaper but also sounds better than some "dank" you guys talk about. the true DANK DANK goes for about 230-280$ an Oz and 10$ per G.


----------



## yelodrvr (Mar 6, 2008)

2hrs south chicago.
regs/mexi=$100 oz, $250 QP, $800 elbow
mids/low grade hydro $175oz
kind bub= $50 1/8 what you want a oz? ok $50 x 8 = 400.
bullshit no breaks. that why i am on the grow.


----------



## PnYn18Runna (Mar 7, 2008)

*$60-75 = Shwag
$100 =** Oz of good good mids
$350 = Oz of kush in middle-south NC.*


----------



## TheGardenMan (Mar 7, 2008)

there's no such thing as an 8th around here, we got 4 gram 20's and 50$ half ounces.


----------



## chsattack22 (Mar 7, 2008)

with no connections its 220 for good indoor. i live in vermont


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 10, 2008)

Just got 2 Oz of some good mids for 175.

I live in that flat lands of ohio


----------



## steve024 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm here on the Big Island of Hawaii, and if you know the people I do, you can get some of the best pot on the island for 400 an oz. And we're talking weed that makes your nose curl up in a corner and catapults your brain out the window...


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Mar 10, 2008)

slightly out of date, but its still
NO CONTEST


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Mar 10, 2008)

Drugs | High prices | Economist.com

original source is actually the United Nations. official shit nogal.


----------



## Lestat2888 (Mar 10, 2008)

In Cali I used to be able to get an ounce of bomb chronic for about 20. Good shit too. I just saw a medical organic (OG) kush Oz for 550. HOLY SHIT. i got some tho.


----------



## hogoboom420 (Mar 10, 2008)

In Tacoma, WA it's anywhere from 180 an ounce to 220 and 250 for purp, unless I got my hookup but thats another story. 
could get a lb for 650 im pretty sure. 
<3


----------



## Techna (Mar 11, 2008)

Lestat2888 said:


> In Cali I used to be able to get an ounce of bomb chronic for about 20. Good shit too. I just saw a medical organic (OG) kush Oz for 550. HOLY SHIT. i got some tho.


wow they paid YOU to smoke cause thats not even the cost to grow it.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 11, 2008)

Techna said:


> wow they paid YOU to smoke cause thats not even the cost to grow it.


I think its a typo from 20 to 550. I think he ment 200


----------



## themoose (Mar 11, 2008)

IN northeast U.S. i can get and ounce anywhere from 100 bucks for some seedy buds,or drive a half hour for a nice ounce of kind bud for 450, and of course the standard dank and beasters around here goes for about 240 which isnt bad.


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 12, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> in ohio i get an o of reggie for 100-135 never pay more
> 
> dank 180-200
> 
> ...


I live right in the middle of the big city in Ohio were did u get white Russian from in ohio i want some man... i just got some lemon G


----------



## sams0n (Mar 12, 2008)

Manhattan - 
500 for an o of conniseur quality, well cured, home delivered
150 for a quarter o 
50 for 1.8 grams


----------



## sams0n (Mar 12, 2008)

your average dro, probably around 230


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 12, 2008)

WOW i need to come sell some over there haha 1.8 for fucking 50 i would kill my self i think 3.5 for 50 is to much.. how do u afford that hahaha


----------



## ltoke (Mar 12, 2008)

$130-$160 in ontario. good ass bud to


----------



## rollingafatty (Mar 12, 2008)

Great lakes area is
1/8 =20-40
1/4 =30-50
1/2 =50-60
1 oz=70-80
we smoke mostly skunk or indica cause it grows quickly and is a good yielder... oh yeah and a fast flowerer


----------



## doctorD (Mar 12, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> WOW i need to come sell some over there haha 1.8 for fucking 50 i would kill my self i think 3.5 for 50 is to much.. how do u afford that hahaha


electricity im much cheaper.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Mar 15, 2008)

Prices are stable - still ranging between 350-400 per ounce.


----------



## mz yes i smoke (Mar 15, 2008)

wtf
shit in l.a i get an ounce for like 50-60 bucks. and its pretty good shit too.


----------



## COD4 (Mar 16, 2008)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


That ain't cryp.


----------



## homie (Mar 20, 2008)

In Canada we get between $2000.00 and $2500.00 per pound.


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 20, 2008)

damn...new england rangin from 140-160/oz for mids 200-250 for headies fuck shwag i can scoop 2 oz for 60


----------



## gabriel420 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah... i'm in new england I pay like 100-120 for a single O of decent mids. Danks I can get anywhere from 350 an O (it's like beasty kindathough, I don't waste my time w /it) to like 500 an ounce for some REALLY prime indoor afghani kush or jackfrost.


----------



## Irishcrx (Mar 20, 2008)

Over here it's ridiculas your talking 300 euro an ounce which is about 420 dollars, and the stuff you get wouldn't be great either orange bud usually, or some idiot telling you it's skunk or white window cause it's the only name they know....growing is the only way or knowing people who do.


----------



## Florida Girl (Mar 20, 2008)

rollingafatty said:


> Great lakes area is
> 1/8 =20-40
> 1/4 =30-50
> 1/2 =50-60
> ...



LOL... well the dealers in your area either don't understand fractions or are just extremely generous on the price break. There are eight 1/8s in an ounce so by your chart the least an ounce should cost is 160 (or perhaps 140 with a price break..... but $70???? someone's losing money)


I guess it just goes to show.... it's all about supply and demand


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 20, 2008)

kittysecrets4u said:


> Prices are stable - still ranging between 350-400 per ounce.



thats what I pay as well in illinois


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 20, 2008)

Between $175-$300 from my buddies.. Clubs charges anywhere from $300-500


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (Mar 20, 2008)

I had some old hillbilly in central ny try to sell me an ounce of brown ass cat piss smelling BRICKWEED for $175 an O considering i can get the sickest shit i ever smoked for $250 an O i told him to go shit in his hat (and i think he did)


----------



## w33jy (Mar 20, 2008)

glasgow £140 for oz of green £50 oz of solid shite 9 bar bout 275-350 depends on whos got what as they say ppl prices are a fukn rip off !


----------



## Florida Girl (Mar 20, 2008)

FrostyTHEgrowmaN said:


> I had some old hillbilly in central ny try to sell me an ounce of brown ass cat piss smelling BRICKWEED for $175 an O considering i can get the sickest shit i ever smoked for $250 an O i told him to go shit in his hat (and i think he did)











Oh well.... my monitor and keyboard needed a good rinse anyway.......


----------



## jumifera (Mar 24, 2008)

here in san diego i pay 230-270 for high quality chronic


----------



## woodsyn2o (Mar 24, 2008)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


suspect your not smoking the shit it sounds like comerical to me


----------



## woodsyn2o (Mar 24, 2008)

we pay 200 for outdoor right off the rez from canada


----------



## upabove (Mar 24, 2008)

A Z of Keef for 500


----------



## Mulltie (Mar 24, 2008)

woodsyn2o said:


> we pay 200 for outdoor right off the rez from canada



cant believe you stole my avater im gunna kill ya


nah not really..

here in good old Ireland an ounce will set you back 350 euros
tis a rip off tis worth it though dont usually get swchag
usually proper bags with all buds


----------



## badman2424 (Mar 24, 2008)

i can get an o 4 about 60 to 80 of some mexican dirt weed in oklahoma or pay 225 4 some kb.


----------



## karma696969 (Mar 25, 2008)

Brampton, Ontario here and usually if i grab an ounce alone i get it for $150 some nice asian bud, bc bud is more like $180.. but if you like to grab in quanity Pounds of bc double A bud go for 12 to 14 wholesale though and sold for about 1850 too 2200 in between that.. pretty good actually if you have a really good link..


----------



## kylep911 (Mar 25, 2008)

in nb canada $150-$200 a ounce usualy is good bud, but i am gitting board with it.. I want some blueberry or ne of the hazes, i smoked silver haze once and it was good! tasted good too. then if you add some tasty puff (flavor of your choice) it's even better.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Mar 25, 2008)

How is the weed in Texas so cheap? Holy shit, $50 will get you an ounce of good stuff here!


----------



## rev3la7ion (Mar 26, 2008)

Maybe you're not smoking good stuff... hahaha

I'm just saying, if you're paying $50 an O of KB then you're probably not getting KB.

If you are getting some nice bud for that much then it's probably because Texas is the state where everything is moved through from Mexico. There's probably so much of it there that it doesn't cost shit.


----------



## boooky (Mar 26, 2008)

Ive sold ounces on up to $400 for some bomb......Sick people get discount $150 for an ounce..Three people I know get it for free they just gotta ask all of witch are very sick.....If your just some guy trying to get high I prolly wont sell it to you because the last thing I need is 500 stupid highschool kids showing up at my court date saying "He helped me get high".....

People need to get with the cause not agianst.....Selling weed is only cool if your helping people while you take their money...Other wise your just like that ass hole selling liquor to kids.


----------



## SmokenGirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Those prices are real in Tx and Az 4real!!! Gota know someone from the area and willing to transport...the last time I looked, planes and trains are not the safest routes to utilize..so that mean driving, price of gas, risks, etc...but can be worth the trip for those who take the time and investments. However, I am soooo tired and weary of dealing with connects and whatnot...the way to go now is to grow your own!!! Less travel, risks, no big ass prices, etc.....Here in VA dirt goes for $70 an oz, regs $100-$120 and exotics maybe $150-200 oz easy.....


----------



## Charfizcool (Mar 26, 2008)

$60 an ounce in AZ for some decent bud.


----------



## overfiend (Mar 26, 2008)

200 for ok bud. i almost never see fresh good bud unless i grow it.
all the bud is dryyyyyy or bricked


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, I'm glad I live near Mexico after all.
I could be smoking dirt weed for all I know, I haven't been smoking that long.
Gets me high just fine either way.


----------



## cream8 (Mar 26, 2008)

here in la 300 an o for killer ass og kush


----------



## Howditaste (Mar 26, 2008)

I get mine for 230.
Its pretty dank shit.
ITs chronic....? I think ha!


----------



## boooky (Mar 26, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> Wow, I'm glad I live near Mexico after all.
> I could be smoking dirt weed for all I know, I haven't been smoking that long.
> Gets me high just fine either way.


Brick doesnt count as bud...I could get a pound of mexican nasty brick for about $350 sometimes cheaper....Where as I can get $4500 for a pound of good bud like actual strain...There is only 2 types of weed crap and good.. If its $50 an ounce I could promiss you I wouldnt smoke it.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Mar 26, 2008)

man down here i could get ounce of some mid's for 50 to 80 US dallors. for an ounce of chonic aout 250. the mids are fuckin great greens tho:] i love em. the chronic will ripp you a new one down here in cali.


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 27, 2008)

kylep911 said:


> in nb canada $150-$200 a ounce usualy is good bud, but i am gitting board with it.. I want some blueberry or ne of the hazes, i smoked silver haze once and it was good! tasted good too. then if you add some tasty puff (flavor of your choice) it's even better.


What is tasty puff? I will not knock it till I try it but why would you cover up the taste of some good weed? Unless It is some shity tasting brick weed.peace man


----------



## sams0n (Mar 27, 2008)

Tastypuff is an abomination. It is like pouring a can of coke into a glass of fine Scotch.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Mar 27, 2008)

I guess I do smoke dirt then, as I often use strawberry Tasty Puff to cover the metalic metal after flavor of my smoke. XD


----------



## cali-high (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL you dirt smoker


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Mar 27, 2008)

cali-high said:


> LOL you dirt smoker


*blush* What can I say? Smoke it if you got it!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Mar 27, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> *blush* What can I say? Smoke it if you got it!


 
hell yea. thats the truth. doesnt matter if it gets you high!


----------



## mr j2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Howditaste said:


> I get mine for 230.
> Its pretty dank shit.
> ITs chronic....? I think ha!


You think..? Have you smoked it haha


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 28, 2008)

sams0n said:


> Tastypuff is an abomination. It is like pouring a can of coke into a glass of fine Scotch.


mmmmm yum!!


----------



## Kaosisglobal (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, it's crazy to see everyones prices. I feel I have the most dire need to grow. Here you say dirt is 75, dirt with no seed (what they like to call Arizona) 120, good average bud (what they call dro) 2-250 and the bomb digitty, anywhere from 4-450.


----------



## Kaosisglobal (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh I'm in the tri state area. Ny/NJ/Ct. Don't fuck with CT much, but consistent in NY/ NJ. Alot of guys smoke the dro lol, at 2-250 it's not high thc content. But they love it. I have to smoke High Thc shit, like widow, haze. If not, no hit. But fuck it, I love my highs.
Like Thurgood at that door, lows mids and highs.
it's a damn shame it goes from 50-450 for shwag to goods.


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 28, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> *blush* What can I say? Smoke it if you got it!


Don't be sorry If thats all there is around brick weed is better than no weed!
Peace EP But what is tasty puff and where do you get it?
peace man


----------



## GaijinSama (Mar 28, 2008)

Milwaukee, WI (As of 3/0-

Schwag: 25/quo, 45/half, 85/oz, 250/qp, 850/lb
Nugs: 50/8th, 95/quo, 175/half, 600/qp, 2,100/lb


----------



## GaijinSama (Mar 28, 2008)

All above prices are with a decent hookup lol


----------



## omemzc13 (Mar 28, 2008)

right now im in san antonio texas my cousin got half an o for like 15 i think or 25 not sure but its some like stress shit.. no good..i blazed too and i felt like i had a headache u dig..


----------



## omemzc13 (Mar 28, 2008)

but im originally from southern cali i could get some like say fire kush for like 275 most weed in southern cali for like chronic good weed is like 200 250 but if u want hard shit its like 300 plus. i have never heard of any ounces for like 700 plus


----------



## Moragrifa (Mar 28, 2008)

I live in New Mexico, about 2 hours from El Paso.... An ounce is 50 bucks! 400 for Chronic and Blueberry and such, that shit doesn't come from mexico so I can't get it as cheap.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 28, 2008)

there is no way in milwaukee u get nuggz for 2100.... bc bud yeah not real nuggz


----------



## mnoel (Mar 28, 2008)

In way Northern Cali you are going to be paying any where from 240 to 400 per ounce. so it pretty much sucks.


----------



## kronicsmurf (Mar 29, 2008)

here in this part of the south its who you know i've got it for 60 bucks an ounce but if its a dry spell going on because of cops busting people it goes up to 80 or 100. thats usually not for a certain strain those go higher and you don't really know if your getting a fair deal. but usually the lower priced stuff is kick ass so why pay more.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Mar 29, 2008)

in canada i pay 150-200 depending on the type i want, but usually its 150


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 29, 2008)

kronicsmurf said:


> here in this part of the south its who you know i've got it for 60 bucks an ounce but if its a dry spell going on because of cops busting people it goes up to 80 or 100. thats usually not for a certain strain those go higher and you don't really know if your getting a fair deal. but usually the lower priced stuff is kick ass so why pay more.


yeah I bet its amazing...thats why your paying 60 bucks an oz


----------



## MyNameIsHead (Mar 29, 2008)

just because something is cheap, doesn't mean it's horrible
you can get a shit load of different bud for the same price
i have got fucking shwag for 50 and some good ass mids for 50 so idk mang you just have to broaden your horizons


----------



## eastlosg1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Got Some New Hooked Up Connects Now. 1 Oz. Of Some Good Killer Kush 370$


----------



## Hello5 (Mar 30, 2008)

I bought an ounce for $90

but it was horrible, dank bud


----------



## eastlosg1 (Mar 30, 2008)

In Slangterms, Dank- Means That Its Some Dankass Shit (good)


----------



## karma696969 (Mar 31, 2008)

kylep911 said:


> in nb canada $150-$200 a ounce usualy is good bud, but i am gitting board with it.. I want some blueberry or ne of the hazes, i smoked silver haze once and it was good! tasted good too. then if you add some tasty puff (flavor of your choice) it's even better.


 
lol u need good bud, come to Brampton, Ontario its flooded with amazing bud 25$ half quaters from most people.. n the bud is AMAZING ozs going for 180 right now too 220 for white widow.. this city is stepping there game up one time every where u go u gonna be getting some HIGH grade


----------



## HoLE (Mar 31, 2008)

nice one Karma,,,wooooo hoooooooo Canada

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tombong1 (Mar 31, 2008)

in the kent area of england(s,e) an oz is £130-135 key £3300


----------



## gtugg (Mar 31, 2008)

Thats BS i know someone who sells LB's for 5000 in san diego. it is Real bubba kush though


----------



## Kaosisglobal (Mar 31, 2008)

karma696969 said:


> lol u need good bud, come to Brampton, Ontario its flooded with amazing bud 25$ half quaters from most people.. n the bud is AMAZING ozs going for 180 right now too 220 for white widow.. this city is stepping there game up one time every where u go u gonna be getting some HIGH grade


I would say I'm moving to Canada, but then I can't get 400 an O. For my WW over there. Wow LMAO


----------



## sens1 (Apr 6, 2008)

$200-$240 aud


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 6, 2008)

When I do purchase weed, usually pay around $150 an oz for seriously awesome smoke - only $100 if I go to the rez and pick it up. I try not to run out of my own, but sometimes you just want something different...


WWW


----------



## scabiesbaby (Apr 6, 2008)

400 oz for name brands or really dank....300 for beastly bsters thanks canadian importers.. please stop bouncing the buds.....


----------



## willygoat (Apr 7, 2008)

Kaosisglobal said:


> Oh I'm in the tri state area. Ny/NJ/Ct. Don't fuck with CT much, but consistent in NY/ NJ. Alot of guys smoke the dro lol, at 2-250 it's not high thc content. But they love it. I have to smoke High Thc shit, like widow, haze. If not, no hit. But fuck it, I love my highs.
> Like Thurgood at that door, lows mids and highs.
> it's a damn shame it goes from 50-450 for shwag to goods.


Same area and pretty much the same pricing. I have not found anything for less than $100 that I would by in a very long time. Instead, one often finds $150 to $600 depending upon the grade. I usually end up in the $400 range.


----------



## scabiesbaby (Apr 7, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Whats the best bud yall ever got ?


sage so good i forgot the name of the coffe shop i got it at... followed closely by morning glory from barneys and super silver haze from green house oh mothers finest from pink floyd was awesome to gotmywife stuck in the crosswalk in amsterdam


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 7, 2008)

scabiesbaby said:


> sage so good i forgot the name of the coffe shop i got it at... followed closely by morning glory from barneys and super silver haze from green house oh mothers finest from pink floyd was awesome to gotmywife stuck in the crosswalk in amsterdam


Have you ever had scabies?


----------



## budsandtits (Apr 7, 2008)

125 in quebec canada for hyper skunk


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2008)

roughly how many grams should a 20 sac be in north florida?


----------



## KANDI (Apr 7, 2008)

Green is going for £200. per oz in uk (north)


----------



## pablouk (Apr 7, 2008)

Fuk Kandi,200 squids for an oz?? Im in the midlands and pay 120


----------



## KANDI (Apr 7, 2008)

pablouk said:


> Fuk Kandi,200 squids for an oz?? Im in the midlands and pay 120



Its since the great drought .... resin dryed up then we got the "glass" phase.. now we have good strains like widow and rhino. but 25 on the eigth... 

Thai stick is cheaper, but only comes when no other weed about..

I pay £40 for an half of resin now ... can't afford the green ... lol


----------



## pablouk (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah,know what you mean...Old Bill got nothing better to do than go for easy nicks.Resin good for when money is tight,but i think even i would wait for the next crop before spending that kind of money!As for the glass business...whoever pulled that shit needs to be taken out somewhere quiet and neck shot...;(


----------



## ganjagreensmoker420 (Apr 7, 2008)

hell yeah yall are paying to much n west texas i only pay 40 an ounce and its always good!!!


----------



## pablouk (Apr 7, 2008)

Wheres me passport..Fancy a visit Ganja??!!!!!


----------



## Buzzkill (Apr 7, 2008)

These idiots around my parts want about $250 for an ounce of dank.I can get northern lights for $10 a gram and decent dro these dumbasses wants $20-$25 a gram.


----------



## KANDI (Apr 7, 2008)

pablouk said:


> Yeah,know what you mean...Old Bill got nothing better to do than go for easy nicks.Resin good for when money is tight,but i think even i would wait for the next crop before spending that kind of money!As for the glass business...whoever pulled that shit needs to be taken out somewhere quiet and neck shot...;(



It was done to gain weight. ... It stopped me smoking green ..

I refuse to line the pockets of the dealers round here anyway.. may have the odd joint of green now and again with friends. I love my smoke ....but respect my lungs much more, that's what led me to grow (well try ...lol).

This happened soon after uk was decriminilised (sp?) no need for imports now... I prefered it when it was illegal ....


----------



## KANDI (Apr 7, 2008)

ganjagreensmoker420 said:


> hell yeah yall are paying to much n west texas i only pay 40 an ounce and its always good!!!


I am talking uk £ not us $ which is like £80 = $40


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 7, 2008)

KANDI said:


> Green is going for £200. per oz in uk (north)


sold in single gram deals maybe(at a festival) otherwise you are being ripped off LMAO £200!!!!!! £120 max in south-west


----------



## KANDI (Apr 7, 2008)

Woomeister said:


> sold in single gram deals maybe(at a festival) otherwise you are being ripped off LMAO £200!!!!!! £120 max in south-west



Straight up £200 !!!

Ok maybe get £180 at mates rates ...


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 7, 2008)

KANDI said:


> Straight up £200 !!!
> 
> Ok maybe get £180 at mates rates ...


blimey!! localised prices or countywide?


----------



## Buzzkill (Apr 7, 2008)

Another thing is i live in such a small town. I really dont have a great connect and theres always just commercial floating around. One of the dealers gets like 10pounds of dro once a month but that doesnt last long.


----------



## KANDI (Apr 7, 2008)

KANDI said:


> I am talking uk £ not us $ which is like £80 = $40


Did i get that the wrong way round ...lol


----------



## pablouk (Apr 7, 2008)

KANDI said:


> It was done to gain weight. ... It stopped me smoking green ..
> 
> I refuse to line the pockets of the dealers round here anyway.. may have the odd joint of green now and again with friends. I love my smoke ....but respect my lungs much more, that's what led me to grow (well try ...lol).
> 
> This happened soon after uk was decriminilised (sp?) no need for imports now... I prefered it when it was illegal ....


Same story here.I've always grown my own outdoors in summer,and loved the results,only to finally finish it and have to go back to the dealers selling their nasty wet,green,covered in a.glass b.sugar water. Just in the middle of posts on another thread(couple of guys whaling on an inexperienced grower) and it reminds me why i started growing my own in the first place.Too many idiots out there now talking and selling shit.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Apr 10, 2008)

Buzzkill said:


> Another thing is i live in such a small town. I really dont have a great connect and theres always just commercial floating around. One of the dealers gets like 10pounds of dro once a month but that doesnt last long.


Dro isn't a type of weed. 'Dro' is short for 'hydroponics' and how it's grown...


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Apr 10, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> Dro isn't a type of weed. 'Dro' is short for 'hydroponics' and how it's grown...


Actually in alot of places ( especially southern U.S.) any good weed is referred to as Dro. It is kind of a misnomer because it's not always grown with hydroponics but nonetheless it persists to this day.


----------



## Cannabis423 (Apr 11, 2008)

I get an ounce of kill dro from a good guy for 160 to 190$ but its so tasty and pretty


----------



## howdydo (Apr 12, 2008)

$45-50 for 1 oz reg
$150 qp reg
$120 1/4 kb


----------



## dub305 (Apr 12, 2008)

m420 said:


> In northern Florida I pay $350 an ounce. Down south I can get B.C for $250 but it sucks ass. It's earthy and a headache of a stoned. But the bud up here rocks. Some strains that have been consistant are: Mikado, Norther Lights#5, Shiva, Swiss Bliss, Black Domina, Orange bud, Blue Widow, Silver haze, ect.


 yuh in miami where i live it runs me about 300 smakaroos of some crip but i wnt dat sativa bud ,,,, damit im lookin for good bud please email me if ur serius
[email protected]


----------



## dub305 (Apr 12, 2008)

m420 said:


> In northern Florida I pay $350 an ounce. Down south I can get B.C for $250 but it sucks ass. It's earthy and a headache of a stoned. But the bud up here rocks. Some strains that have been consistant are: Mikado, Norther Lights#5, Shiva, Swiss Bliss, Black Domina, Orange bud, Blue Widow, Silver haze, ect.


yuh in miami where i live it runs me about 300 smakaroos of some crip but i wnt dat sativa bud ,,,, damit im lookin for good bud please email me if ur serius
[email protected]


----------



## dub305 (Apr 12, 2008)

for pounds ??????? wtf im confuse i pay 300 for an ounce of crip ...? if u stay in miami please email me i need some goooooood trees [email protected]


----------



## rev3la7ion (Apr 12, 2008)

What the fuck is crip? Is crip a type of weed? LOL


----------



## Charfizcool (Apr 12, 2008)

dub305 said:


> for pounds ??????? wtf im confuse i pay 300 for an ounce of crip ...? if u stay in miami please email me i need some goooooood trees [email protected]


*cough*chopper*cough* gtfo bro


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 13, 2008)

Dro is what a lot of people who are completely clueless and ignorant call any bud that they think is "good". In all reality real "dro" or "hydro" is grown hydroponically and isn't any better than soil grown anyways...so the term is just fucking dumb anyways.


----------



## neow (Apr 13, 2008)

jacgrass420 said:


> in ny i pay about 160 for some good indoor and i get about 30 grams of rock hard crystaly nug, good hookup


hook me up with that bro


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 13, 2008)

Fucking cops on the board trying to make you buy weed are you guys stupid??


----------



## shadymyster555 (Apr 13, 2008)

I think he is just oblivious


----------



## shadymyster555 (Apr 13, 2008)

450 for headies here, D.C. .. strawberry cough, sour diez, sweet tooth, lots of no names too. 250-350 for kb


----------



## blitz (Apr 13, 2008)

in Los Angeles, an ounce of club (meaning at least good, possibly SUPER DANK) cannabis would probably be $350-400.


----------



## dub305 (Apr 15, 2008)

Snowman said:


> roughly how many grams should a 20 sac be in north florida?[/quo
> about 1.6 grams


----------



## dub305 (Apr 15, 2008)

MyNameIsHead said:


> just because something is cheap, doesn't mean it's horrible
> you can get a shit load of different bud for the same price
> i have got fucking shwag for 50 and some good ass mids for 50 so idk mang you just have to broaden your horizons


 

i totally agree meng


----------



## ALX420 (Apr 15, 2008)

blitz said:


> in Los Angeles, an ounce of club (meaning at least good, possibly SUPER DANK) cannabis would probably be $350-400.


yup yup. 400 for my current club grade G-13.


----------



## dub305 (Apr 15, 2008)

masterkush said:


> over in miami florida i get
> 100 straight for regies
> 300-325 for the good shit like hazes and white widow
> but mainly purple weed and
> ...


 in miami i pay 50 for an oz of regz AND ANY WHERE from 135-160 for an oz of fire bud chronic,purp,cripy ect.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 15, 2008)

300, never more. Grade A stuff too.


----------



## defeatedtea (Apr 15, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> 300, never more. Grade A stuff too.


at my CLUB i can get an Oz for about 240 that being the lowest end like purple urkle but the higher end stuff goes about 320..

street wise. shit again anywhere between 200-300.

Los angeles, Cali.
(81


----------



## DWR (Apr 15, 2008)

Still paying 190-220 Dollars for an ounce... ^^

If i buy bigger, it gets cheaper.....


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 15, 2008)

Wish I had a club to goto  Damn Louisiana, wake up!


----------



## defeatedtea (Apr 15, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Wish I had a club to goto  Damn Louisiana, wake up!


lol i thought u were from California from your sig..

yeah california needs to wake up too its not all that dandy!
seriously stop allowing the feds to bust up innocent ass clubs seriously shit cost us like 800$k in taxes last year cause of all the money that they seized fucking D*A :{


----------



## Ivory (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn, here in Georgia you can get ounces for 75$ i thought that was alot! lol


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 15, 2008)

$30 for an 8th so $240 for an ounce


----------



## 2dopedup (Apr 15, 2008)

silvernomad said:


> OK... can some one define what these mean? Thanks
> *regs*
> *dro*
> 
> Never heard it said here in Kanada when we talk about Bud (buying or selling); only seen it here and there on the web.


 
Regs= regular weed Dro= hydro= hydroponics


----------



## 2dopedup (Apr 15, 2008)

i used to get regs for about 70 an oz and mids for 90 an oz to cheap to buy some fire just smoked what my buddys.


----------



## Florida Girl (Apr 15, 2008)

Is anyone else reading this thread and thinking that the people posting that they are getting an ounce for $40 or $50 bucks do not understand what an ounce is?

I've been smoking weed for 26 years and even BACK IN THE DAY when an 1/8th was $15.00... that would have been $120 an ounce.

Shit... today I pay $40 an 1/8th for average smoke and $60.00 an 1/8th for the GOOD shit. That means I pay between $320.00 to $480.00 for an ounce. This is a big motivator for growing my own!

Regardless.... I've never got an ounce for $40 EVER when paying for weed. 

I honestly think the people posting $40 - $50 an ounce are mistaking an 1/8th (maybe a 1/4) for an ounce. I mean really... how on earth is a dealer going to stay in business selling an ounce for $40.00? Friends giving it away are one thing... but buying from a regular dealer.... it's not costing $40-$50 for an ounce. If it is .... the dealer is one stupid mo fo!

It doesn't make sense so I'm going to have to raise the flag..... 









P.S. My post only refers to America. I have no idea what it sells for outside the USA.


----------



## handsup (Apr 15, 2008)

well in scotland it is £120-£160 for an ounce and 1/4 is £40. Dont buy an 1/8 smoke that in a couple o hours


----------



## handsup (Apr 15, 2008)

thats 
*160.00 GBP*

*=*

*314.302 USD*


----------



## Macgyver (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm in Australia and i pay between 250 to 300 bucks for an ounce, 28grams.
Now that's...

U.S 230 - 280

U.K 117- 141

Cad 235 - 282

I don't have to at the moment cause i just harvested my Pound so i am sweet. FOR NOW!!!


----------



## 2muchSmoke (Apr 15, 2008)

80 in alabama but all are weed here sucks


----------



## handsup (Apr 15, 2008)

well some have it all haha thats a good price


----------



## jackonthebox (Apr 15, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> Is anyone else reading this thread and thinking that the people posting that they are getting an ounce for $40 or $50 bucks do not understand what an ounce is?
> 
> I've been smoking weed for 26 years and even BACK IN THE DAY when an 1/8th was $15.00... that would have been $120 an ounce.
> 
> ...


I know that when I'm getting some regs it only costs $50 for an oz. thats mostly what I get when I'm in between harvests.


----------



## handsup (Apr 15, 2008)

in my area the weed is ok if u get it from a decent guy sometimes its wet as fuck and when u dry it out its lost allot of weight. I heard a rumor that they were spraying it with silicon to weigh it down and make it sticky


----------



## jackonthebox (Apr 15, 2008)

I've heard of people dipping nugs into fermildahide (sp) to weigh it down and make it sticky also.


----------



## Kaosisglobal (Apr 16, 2008)

jackonthebox said:


> I've heard of people dipping nugs into fermildahide (sp) to weigh it down and make it sticky also.


People smoke cigg.s dipped in that shit and it's called around me dip. No damn good. Also the same shit that does onto mint leaves to make dust.


----------



## Kaosisglobal (Apr 16, 2008)

jackonthebox said:


> I know that when I'm getting some regs it only costs $50 for an oz. thats mostly what I get when I'm in between harvests.


Regs are damn near not even weed. I only smoke weed that was grown with tlc as I treat my body with tlc. regs gives headaches.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 16, 2008)

Kaosisglobal said:


> Regs are damn near not even weed. I only smoke weed that was grown with tlc as I treat my body with tlc. regs gives headaches.


I'll never give deals to regs and they only aloud to buy 8ths at $30 and 1 ounce will cost $240


----------



## payhomage (Apr 16, 2008)

u niggas gettin dicked
from what ive been around in ohio
cleveland 
reggie miller = 40-90 an oz
i had a dude with white widdow he lemme take that for 120-150 an oz
never bought anything else

down here in dayton where i go to school my nigga be chargin
120-150 an ounce for bull shit reggie
and these niggas call anything good "dro"

i have a mean connect hookin me up in august
imma be payin less for a qp of kush than what u payin for an ounce


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 16, 2008)

payhomage said:


> u niggas gettin dicked
> from what ive been around in ohio
> cleveland
> reggie miller = 40-90 an oz
> ...


You could never ever get an ounce of white rhino for 120-150....your the one who got ripped.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 16, 2008)

payhomage said:


> u niggas gettin dicked
> from what ive been around in ohio
> cleveland
> reggie miller = 40-90 an oz
> ...


You could not get a qp of kush for 350-400 dollars...your a damn liar. Thats less than 100 dollars a fucking ounce for kush....go bullshit on some other thread. 

Hightimes has a section in every issue where it shows the us weed prices low, high, and average. You guys are a bunch of fucking liars.


----------



## Kaosisglobal (Apr 16, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Hightimes has a section in every issue where it shows the us weed prices low, high, and average. You guys are a bunch of fucking liars.



Thank you. THIS IS WHY I DON'T SPEAK MUCH ON THIS ONE. THIS IS A STUPID THREAD. ANYONE TALKING CRAZY NUMBERS IS UNDER 18 AND DOES NOT EVEN KNOW WHAT REAL REEFER IS. WHEN OUR BIG GUYS LIKE FDD OR GK OR SOMEONE LIKE THAT SAYS 100 AN O THEN YOU SAY YEAH. BUT NOW FOR MOST OF YOU, I SAY YEAH OK.!!! LMAO hA hA HA


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 16, 2008)

Kaosisglobal said:


> Thank you. THIS IS WHY I DON'T SPEAK MUCH ON THIS ONE. THIS IS A STUPID THREAD. ANYONE TALKING CRAZY NUMBERS IS UNDER 18 AND DOES NOT EVEN KNOW WHAT REAL REEFER IS. WHEN OUR BIG GUYS LIKE FDD OR GK OR SOMEONE LIKE THAT SAYS 100 AN O THEN YOU SAY YEAH. BUT NOW FOR MOST OF YOU, I SAY YEAH OK.!!! LMAO hA hA HA


I can get an ounce of dirt for 100 dollars....sometimes 80 if I get it from my uncles old ass. You will never get good nugs for 100-150 an ounce. The best you might be able to get for 150 is some beasters....its not compressed but smokes even nastier than regs in my opinion.


----------



## Kaosisglobal (Apr 16, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I can get an ounce of dirt for 100 dollars....sometimes 80 if I get it from my uncles old ass. You will never get good nugs for 100-150 an ounce. The best you might be able to get for 150 is some beasters....its not compressed but smokes even nastier than regs in my opinion.


 I can get dirt cheaper, what they like to call Ari here or your beasters, 120, but headies are 400+ thats the way it is.


----------



## payhomage (Apr 18, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> You could not get a qp of kush for 350-400 dollars...your a damn liar. Thats less than 100 dollars a fucking ounce for kush....go bullshit on some other thread.
> 
> Hightimes has a section in every issue where it shows the us weed prices low, high, and average. You guys are a bunch of fucking liars.


what do i have to lie for b? my bestfriends brother grows thats who i used to get the widdow from
and i have a cousin in diamondbar who grows kush
fuck outta here with that jealousy


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 18, 2008)

payhomage said:


> what do i have to lie for b? my bestfriends brother grows thats who i used to get the widdow from
> and i have a cousin in diamondbar who grows kush
> fuck outta here with that jealousy



We arent asking for your hooked up price you get from best friends....

If thats the case I can get northern lights for fucking free all day long! And if I actually bought weed from my buddies father he would only charge me 25 a quarter for his northern lights. (he grows pounds)

This thread was about the average STREET prices in your area....DUHHH 

So get the fuck out of here with your dumb ass prices. Like I said this thread was NOT about hooked up prices...it was about AVERAGE STREET PRICES IN YOUR AREA!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 19, 2008)

this thread is useless.. I did pay $290 for a oz of some bomb ass purple kush yesterday though=)


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 19, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> this thread is useless.. I did pay $290 for a oz of some bomb ass purple kush yesterday though=)



Only the idiots made it useless...damn nice deal...im dry right now and dont feel like smoking mexi dirt.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 19, 2008)

take a resin hit at least then you'll get high=)...and won't taste any seeds=)


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 19, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> this thread is useless.. I did pay $290 for a oz of some bomb ass purple kush yesterday though=)


ouch $290? that's expensive, I sell the bomb shiz for $240 ounce


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 19, 2008)

yeah I went through a friend that went through a friend.. I usually pay low $200's... it was worth it though... I'm harvesting soon so not worried about it=)


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 19, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> yeah I went through a friend that went through a friend.. I usually pay low $200's... it was worth it though... I'm harvesting soon so not worried about it=)


I'm getting a bunch of plants ready to do a big grow and harvest


----------



## kearners (Apr 21, 2008)

320euro here in cork , ireland for an ounce of good!!


----------



## Kaosisglobal (Apr 21, 2008)

I can get an easy $450 for headies. if I did that type of stuff. LoL


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 21, 2008)

Kaosisglobal said:


> I can get an easy $450 for headies. if I did that type of stuff. LoL


yeah no shit...that guy is ripping himself off if its really that good...which I doubt.


----------



## kearners (Apr 22, 2008)

evryone should grow.. think about it if evryone grew there own supply there would be no need for marijuana dealers meaning there wold be less violance meaning MAKE IT LEGAL!!


----------



## ToastedFox (Apr 22, 2008)

65 an oz apparently gas prices have gone up.


----------



## skippy pb (Apr 22, 2008)

m420 said:


> In northern Florida I pay $350 an ounce. Down south I can get B.C for $250 but it sucks ass. It's earthy and a headache of a stoned. But the bud up here rocks. Some strains that have been consistant are: Mikado, Norther Lights#5, Shiva, Swiss Bliss, Black Domina, Orange bud, Blue Widow, Silver haze, ect.


silver haze is dope


----------



## skippy pb (Apr 22, 2008)

kearners said:


> evryone should grow.. think about it if evryone grew there own supply there would be no need for marijuana dealers meaning there wold be less violance meaning MAKE IT LEGAL!!


Yea but cultivation charges are alot worse then distribution, use, possession and probably intent to sell/dealing aswell


----------



## kearners (Apr 23, 2008)

well where im from it works out a lot cheaper to grow in the long run!! it shoul be legalised anyway!! such a beautiful plant made illegal was a sin!!


----------



## Kaosisglobal (Apr 23, 2008)

kearners said:


> well where im from it works out a lot cheaper to grow in the long run!! it shoul be legalised anyway!! such a beautiful plant made illegal was a sin!!


I'm sorry we have no other answer. That was; well it was perfect.


----------



## Weed Guy (Apr 23, 2008)

What i dont understand is: Why its the goverments choice for me (a sane adult who has the ability to make rational decisions) as to what i can and cannot put in my body....


----------



## kg1203 (Apr 23, 2008)

300euro ounce in ireland [around 450 dollars ]w,widow/orange bud,etc.this countrys a rip off tho


----------



## kg1203 (Apr 23, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> What i dont understand is: Why its the goverments choice for me (a sane adult who has the ability to make rational decisions) as to what i can and cannot put in my body....


how do u have master roller?i can only get learning 2 roll??


----------



## nik214 (Apr 23, 2008)

i can get an O of good stuff for about 140 CND dollars


----------



## skippy pb (Apr 23, 2008)

DragNFly said:


> NYC, 250-600 a oz, depending what messinger service you use


600 an ounce what a rip, buy by the G then. Cause at 20 a G which is standard high price everywhere you'd pay 560 for an ounce. If your not payin under 5 what kind of deal is that, you need to consult your dealer and tell him hes retarded(unless hes bigger then you or mexican or black).


----------



## Streetsk8 (Apr 24, 2008)

i get my top quality buds at 105$ an onze
canadian money
and i can tell u
its cheaper to buy then to grow right now 
hehe


----------



## Corey (Apr 24, 2008)

180$ here in Canada A


----------



## redsky97 (Apr 24, 2008)

i pay 80 to 100 buck's for an ounce in quebec it's good shit but if i want really good stuff it cost around 140


----------



## kearners (Apr 26, 2008)

kg1203 said:


> how do u have master roller?i can only get learning 2 roll??


 it changes as you post more comments!! where in ireland are you from? im from cork and its 320 down here!!


----------



## Dev (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm getting the same price as kg, &#8364;300 an ounce. However you can get it for &#8364;200 if it's rubbish stuff. In dollars thats about $450 maybe a little more.

-Dev


----------



## Animaliron (Apr 27, 2008)

in b.c i usally buy an on for like 160 for purple k - nice indica with dense purplish buds thats kill me when i rip the bong its awsome then i get diesle or o.g or sugar shack for like 140. not to bad for good bud


----------



## Rudy18 (Apr 27, 2008)

spearingflame said:


> Here, Ohio, Some area's 120 a ounce.. pretty decent bud..well for me that is.


 Might live by me because around here in ohio its 130 for an o


----------



## downhiller6325 (Apr 30, 2008)

silvernomad said:


> Was reading a high times and was surprised to see how much the price is in the US for an ounce of Bud. Seen some places paying $300 to $700 and more for bud in the US.
> 
> For an ounce of Willie Nelson (Sativa: Vietnamese x Nepalese) here in Eastern Kanada, I pay $180.00 ($10.00 extra for the guy to drop it off at a place that I like).
> 
> ...


i want your connect because we pay like 350 to 400 for an ounce of headies...and we have to go pick it up!!haha


----------



## kearners (Apr 30, 2008)

*[SIZE=+1]320 Euros = 494.88 U.S. dollars thats what we pay here in cork! and we have to get it ourselves if the dealer isnt i the mood to bring it to us!!
[/SIZE]*


----------



## George Dubs (May 3, 2008)

man i wish i lived in Canada, i got family in Toronto have had great experiences with finding good weed there it seems almost all dealers are packing serious bud
But i live in the midwest of the US and a dank oz can go anywhere from 350-450 mids are 100-250


----------



## korvette1977 (May 3, 2008)

George Dubs said:


> man i wish i lived in Canada, i got family in Toronto have had great experiences with finding good weed there it seems almost all dealers are packing serious bud
> But i live in the midwest of the US and a dank oz can go anywhere from 350-450 mids are 100-250







Im on the East Coast and Its about the same prices here


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 5, 2008)

well for me regs 80$ an O, Dank krony mcKronskins 320$


----------



## looselikeanoose (May 5, 2008)

I can get an ounce of some flame in michigan for 100 bucks


----------



## rev3la7ion (May 5, 2008)

Wtf is 'flame'?


----------



## BoB772420 (May 15, 2008)

regs goes for about $80-$100 an ounce and for some chronic its about $350-$450 an ounce


----------



## phoenix.noir (May 15, 2008)

i kinda get hooked up, but a quarter of upper-mid is around $45-50, dank is around $75-80, there's been a huge shortage here lately because of several large busts, and some are taking advantage of the situation. :/


----------



## BongJuice (May 15, 2008)

atigha13 said:


> obviously bullshit


Agreed...
I was El Paso last January and paid $60 for 7 Grams of blueberry. Prices are relatively cheap down there, but no way $30 an oz.

Maybe he was buying some Catnip.


----------



## tranovich7 (May 15, 2008)

100-120 for mids 250-300 for nugs


----------



## Bud+menthol=CRAZY (May 15, 2008)

i live in texarkana texas and heres the prices. nick=$5 dime $10 Dub=$20 Half=$30 Ounce=$50-60


----------



## paddyspills (May 15, 2008)

bout 300 for bush bout 350-400 for good shit. yeh fukin expensive for ounce. this is Australia


----------



## scarfacelegend (May 15, 2008)

lol i get an half and ouince for like 80 in va and when im in ny i pay 190 or 200 for some purple


----------



## Revshaw56 (May 15, 2008)

I pay 35 for an 1/8, but can't get any discount on weight. So, 8x35=280 for an o.


----------



## superhighme (May 15, 2008)

$200 or so.
unless you use the dispensaries which is better bud and its only $10 per gram!


----------



## whatnow (May 15, 2008)

paying anything over 300 euro is crazy. no point tbh. if you got money fair enough like. 9 bars goin 2200 most of the time. keys for under 7k if you're lucky. i'm on about Ireland btw. 

Big difference between ireland and other countries is that if we wanna buy bulk we NEVER have a choice. could be sprayed could be clean. Price doesn't vary that much. bars for 2000+. Suppose its a bit better than soap anyways 

WE NEED A HALF DECENT GROWING COMMUNITY. nobody has the balls/ability for a significant commercial operation. if we had a supply of locally grown weed we'd be able to force the standard of the imported stuff up. and if any of ye other euros think ye have it bad, ye have NO idea.

To any other Irish floating about: Theres plenty of fields in Ireland......
Go for a spin, look for a few decent fields. All it takes is a smidgen of effort and you're off.


----------



## rx8man (May 15, 2008)

$320 for dank

$200 for schwag


----------



## BoB772420 (May 16, 2008)

here on the eastside of FL it goes for about $80-$100 for regs $100-$150 for mids and anywere from $350-$500 for chronic,skunk(the dank)


----------



## DOOBER (May 16, 2008)

In Minnesota you can get killer nugs for$190 an ounce! I know , sounds like BS but it's true.
"Everybody move to Canada, smoke lotsaPOT everybody move to Canada right now, here's how we do it, bum rush the border guard before he and his dog ever knew it,"
"Streets on fire the mob goes wild wild wild"

"Neil Fallon" "CLUTCH"


----------



## bumbaclot (May 17, 2008)

the only thing i pay for my trees is my elecrticity bill. i grow my own.


----------



## Overlord Muffin (May 17, 2008)

Well, I'm getting 2 ounces of purple kush for $60. I think that's a huge deal. And I know I'm getting the real shit.


----------



## ALazySmoker (May 18, 2008)

In North FL WE Can Get regs ( maybe 2 or 3 seeds in the bag ) for 60-80 a zone , Haze and Kush can go from 300-350 a zone


----------



## LoVeSeNsI (May 18, 2008)

I'm most confused by 'ounces'.... we work in grams in the UK & we get 3.5 Grams for £20 ($40).

Sometimes you get a right arse of a dealer who chooses to charge £25 an eighth (3.5g) but really it weighs up at 3g & is more often than not, very damp...so really you're getting about .5g of what is effectively water.

Hence the reason I've started my own crop this year, so the only person I have to deal with is myself


----------



## kasuhit (May 18, 2008)

in AZ chonic (sensimilla) has always been about the same price $60 an 1/8. can range from weak to super powerfull stuff. one time I was lucky enough to get like close to a 1/4 for $40. and for anything purple or even if thers a slight tinge of purple in one bud you can always expect an increase in price, regaurdless of potency.

for Regs the price realy fluxuates depending on who u know ect. hard to say which was the best regs I ever smoked out here. But I remember something like 50-60 a 1/4 and it was ther was probly like 3 very healthly seeds in the bad, and bud coulda fooled ya for KB, GREAT SMOKE!


----------



## Gryphonn (May 18, 2008)

My lady came home a few days back from a trip away. Picked up a Q (7g) for AUD90. No seed, but picked just a flyfart too early and dried too quick. Had a slight chlorophyll smell, but didn't have that yuck minty taste that chlorophyll gives your weed. It was an indica too, which didn't help matters much. But then, we beggars cannot be choosers now can we?


----------



## pieratedd (May 19, 2008)

peeps are paying £160 an ounce here in brum,UK for the Cheese.they love it.


----------



## downeroner (May 19, 2008)

I pay no more than 170, 'AA'-'AAA' only, but I live in Vansterdam....


----------



## MJAspie (May 19, 2008)

In my area (UK) the police have done a fantastic job (by their omssion) that dealers are few and far between, creating a higher price.
Currently Hash (probs soap) = £20 a 1/4 £70 an oz
Pollen (Uk variety) = £15 an 1/8 or £105 an oz
Skunk = £20 an 1/8 and £150 an oz (used to be max of £110).
I seriously considering making soap for a bit using 1 oz of pure and 8 oz of crap, before changing crap for herbal stuff, but essentially mixiing in same propotions.
My source is very busy, so i think in the longer term herbal hybrid will be more attractive in the long run.


----------



## jayhood (May 20, 2008)

u people are crazy if u pay those prices i be damned if a pay $1000 for an ounce u can get a pound startin at $800 then i seen some post say they pay like $75 for a quarter wtf thats what oz's start at in nc yall are gettin hit in the head with those prices i would love to sell to yall lol i could make up any price an yall would pay lol


----------



## Gryphonn (May 20, 2008)

jayhood said:


> u people are crazy if u pay those prices i be damned if a pay $1000 for an ounce u can get a pound startin at $800 then i seen some post say they pay like $75 for a quarter wtf thats what oz's start at in nc yall are gettin hit in the head with those prices i would love to sell to yall lol i could make up any price an yall would pay lol


So where do you live and how much do you pay?

Standard averages in Oz are around 150 to 400AUD an ounce (or 1600 to 4000 a pound). Obviously the $150 an ounce weed isn't really worth smoking if you are a seasoned smoker. Personally, if someone offered me a pound for $800 I'd take the 'too good to be true' line and tell them thanks but no thanks. I'd rather pay for quality than get a bargain that just gave me a headache.


----------



## Acn627 (May 20, 2008)

Yeah i live in columbus, ohio in the US and its 120 retail and you can prob get it for 100 this is for high mids tho. . . commercial


----------



## Jungleman (May 20, 2008)

195$ skunk#1


----------



## Smokerman44 (May 20, 2008)

Im from Kentucky and i pay about $125 for an ounce of good bud...


----------



## Jungleman (May 21, 2008)

Jungleman said:


> 195$ skunk#1


Skunk nuggets


----------



## bigkingkong084 (May 21, 2008)

i pay about 150 an oz for White Widow in the Usa but thats only becuz the weight i get


----------



## frisby888 (May 21, 2008)

which part of brum u from, im from round west brom. u sell seeds?


----------



## Sadistic Incubus (May 21, 2008)

Central IL here, and for some semi-decent not too seedy zones go between 80 to 120, really good dank is 150 and up, unless you run out of options and have to go to what i call back ally dealers and is 60 a half and most of the time that shit isn't worth smoking... but thats why i started growing my own.


----------



## Live2Die420 (May 21, 2008)

In our state (MD) prices are a little on the high side. prices are usually as follows.

Dirt weed, schwag- 50 an oz. 100 a qp
Mid Grade, Commercial etc.- 100 a zip. 300 a qp
Beasters- 280 an o 1000 a qp
Headies (high grade but not quite name brand)- 330, 350 an o
Name brand- 350- 400 an o


----------



## aussie (May 21, 2008)

In Australia it's $400 bucks for an ounce of good hydro skunk and about $300 for bush weed thats harsh on the throat and shit


----------



## MR.SMITH (May 29, 2008)

400 buck's maybe in nt or so
but in south australia 
$200 is the usuall price for an ounce
$25 for about 2.2 2.5 gm's


----------



## ripitgreg9103 (May 29, 2008)

200 for regular outdoor
280 ounce of just about any weed i want in new york

i know a guy in san diego pays 1500 for a qp gets his shit from long beach. same shit kat williams was talking about in his comedy session about smoking with snoop


----------



## PhattyTokes (May 31, 2008)

230 for bomb purple kush or jack. 160 for shit leafy outdoor or thai.


----------



## MoePunn (May 31, 2008)

Well I'm from the home of "The Wire" and round here an 
Onion of some dirt is gonna run you = 65-75 
"" "" of sum good = 100-150
"" "" of john blaze = 225-280

And personally I wont spend more than 300 on anything unless it was the burning bush Moses spoke to.


----------



## wildvines (May 31, 2008)

buck standard from your local dd 140-160, when its on like donkey kong and its time to get heavy duty stoned its 240, thatll get me an ounce of bud that makes me scared to smoke more than a .5 to my head and i have been smoking for over 7 years, recently i have been getting northen lights,power plant and ice good shit,on par with amsterdamn, and yes that is from experience, still have found no match for isolator on the western side of the world though


----------



## 1q2w3e4r (Jun 3, 2008)

silvernomad said:


> Was reading a high times and was surprised to see how much the price is in the US for an ounce of Bud. Seen some places paying $300 to $700 and more for bud in the US.
> 
> For an ounce of Willie Nelson (Sativa: Vietnamese x Nepalese) here in Eastern Kanada, I pay $180.00 ($10.00 extra for the guy to drop it off at a place that I like).
> 
> ...


in cornwall ont canada we pay 125 for hydro


----------



## Joker52 (Jun 3, 2008)

340, fire.


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 3, 2008)

In MA....beasters (kind bud) are always in surplus and I used to never pay more than 200 a zip, 700-750 a qp.. The shit sucks tho and is never properly harvested so it's always got a weak ass smell/taste/couchlock high....you all know what beasters are all about if your unlucky to have them in your area....If your talking Headies, your going to pay 400+ for anything bomb. and even then I'm usually disappointed..People around here like to make up names and all that garb, I just take it with a grain of salt and say "yeah cool!", even though I know they don't know their ass from a hole in the ground when it comes to who grew the stuff. Anything with a real name, is usually inside the house not on the street for sale in surplus...thats why I joined this site so I could learn a plethora of info to grown my own REAL BUDS not the non potent beasters all the newbs think is so "bomb"...bomb, my ass....and as for midgrades and shwag..usually I dont buy the stuff but decent midgrades like in my grow journal(which I usually prefer over beasters) usually go for 120-160...


----------



## Joker52 (Jun 3, 2008)

if your gonna grow mids why not go for the best shit? i wouldn't grow bagseed unless i was bored because that space can be used to grow some WW. You should order some seeds and then your shit will really bomb.


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 3, 2008)

Joker52 said:


> if your gonna grow mids why not go for the best shit? i wouldn't grow bagseed unless i was bored because that space can be used to grow some WW. You should order some seeds and then your shit will really bomb.



the only reason I'm doing mids was because I randomly decided to germinate some seeds from the bag to throw outside but my buddy gave me an HPS and I just went with it from there..like my name says Trial and Error, to learn for the better stuff...id hate to drop money without having tried on something smaller and shittier....Yes the odds could have been in my favor for some bomb shit had I done exactly what I'm doing now..but like I said Trial and error, I never knew id do as good as I have already..plus I got a friend on here GNOME_GROWN who is waiting on violator kush and sweet tooth clones hes going to hook it up with..so why not learn on mids first


----------



## Joker52 (Jun 3, 2008)

that was my origonal plan but all the seeds i got were not viable.


----------



## grifsta69 (Jun 4, 2008)

i can get an ounce for anywhere around 55-75 but its usually 65-75 but its prolly not as good as the shit you guys get


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 4, 2008)

$350 for some of the finest kush ive seen in a while. above medical grade i would say.


----------



## Mossy (Jun 22, 2008)

$200 -$250 Aud


----------



## UmF (Jun 22, 2008)

350 american dollars for some dank ass chronic


----------



## GSTATUS (Jun 22, 2008)

200 Dollars for commercially grown seedless "hydro".
Obviously "hydro" isn't a strain, more a grade of weed.
Litterally covered top to bottom in thc, best beasters i've seen my whole life.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 22, 2008)

GSTATUS said:


> 200 Dollars for commercially grown seedless "hydro".
> * Obviously "hydro" isn't a strain, more a grade of weed.*
> Litterally covered top to bottom in thc, best beasters i've seen my whole life.


It's not a grade either. Just a way it's grown.


----------



## GSTATUS (Jun 22, 2008)

Obviously ^

You missed what i was saying. 
You wouldnt be able to look at a bud and tell if it was grown hydroponically or in soil.
It is a grade used for selling where im from.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 22, 2008)

GSTATUS said:


> Obviously ^
> 
> You missed what i was saying.
> *You wouldnt be able to look at a bud and tell if it was grown hydroponically or in soil.*
> It is a grade used for selling where im from.


i cant..........but alot of people can...... hydro just means it was grown hydroponically......if someone is using it as a gradeing system they dont know their head from their ass


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jun 22, 2008)

1/2oz. of AK47 was 225
1/2oz. of Sour Diesel 200

In South Texas


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 22, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> 1/2oz. of AK47 was 225
> 1/2oz. of Sour Diesel 200
> 
> In South Texas


good prices. do you know where it was grown?


----------



## biz (Jun 22, 2008)

Atlanta is wack;

these jokers pay $500+ for an ounce of "purps" or anything of quality roughly $70 an 8th.

come get rich!


----------



## 330nuggz (Jun 22, 2008)

i would def expect to be 'hooked up' if im buying an onion. 350 max for the dankest of nuggz


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jun 22, 2008)

Michigan buds aren't bad, but you get alot of brick packed shit from Chicago coming up cause its 3 hours away all open highway...

anything thats of high quality goes for $50 an 8th

I usually take a train to Canada for less than $50 ** military discount** an score a QP of some BC buds though a local dealer for almost 1/3 the price... kinda scared to do it now though...


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 22, 2008)

Funny thing I pay 700 a qp thats 175 a zip for beasters in MA...I travel about 40 min north and they pay 240+ for an ounce.. Started to sell to some1 I know up there when I visit my mom dukes and now I'm starting to make a killing


----------



## TheRachShow (Jun 22, 2008)

In MI, it's about 90 - 110 bucks for an o that weighs approx. 30-32g of some flame.

But, if you want like Dro, purps, or some other hazes it's usually about 200 - 225 for an o.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 23, 2008)

biz said:


> Atlanta is wack;
> 
> these jokers pay $500+ for an ounce of "purps" or anything of quality roughly $70 an 8th.
> 
> come get rich!


I'm from Atlanta and the fuck if I pay $500+ for an ounce of 'purps'. Fuck 'purps'. It's never an actual purple strain. It's always some shitty compressed bud that was changed purple by growing it that way. Every time I come across a black dude in ATL holdin' I ask him what strain his 'purps' are and not a single one of them can EVER tell me. They just say, 'It's purps dawg." That's why I have my own personal grower growing a bunch of NICE bud. He even has two of his own strains which are really nice. I need to find out what he crossed to make his strains. The most I pay for an ounce of my guys stuff is $400


----------



## shadow316 (Jun 23, 2008)

£90 Bubblegum
£100 Blueberry
£105 Big Bud

Have to work for good prices in England most of the time if ya know what i mean...


----------



## cheap (Jun 23, 2008)

I get the dodie for 3 bills in central cali. top shelf shit tho.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 24, 2008)

cheap said:


> I get the dodie for 3 bills in central cali. top shelf shit tho.


do you understand how people are getting "good" weed at ~175 an Oz? it cant be the same kind of "good" weed.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 24, 2008)

Colorado:

$400-600 for Brick weed ($50 per ounce) (avg $125 for QP)
$3000-$3500 For Regs ($40 per 1/8 ) (avg $250 per oz)
$4000-$4400 For commercial Premium. ($50 per 1/8 ) (avg $300 oz)
$4500-$4800 For Medical grade Premium ($50-$60 per 1/8 ) (avg $340 oz)

*all prices in pounds


----------



## O4aUsErNaMe (Jun 24, 2008)

aussie said:


> In Australia it's $400 bucks for an ounce of good hydro skunk and about $300 for bush weed thats harsh on the throat and shit


you obviously have not been buying your bush weed from the right people,the flavor and smoothness is in the curing not the growing..
but i think any hydro is crap smells great gets you very stoned but only lasts half an hour and you are straight again.
with my good bush weed still peaking 4 hours later.


----------



## MRMEATY2008 (Jun 26, 2008)

Im in Michigan I pay $100 for an ounce but most of the time it it over an ounce. But for some very very good hydro that would be about $275.


----------



## biz (Jun 26, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> I'm from Atlanta and the fuck if I pay $500+ for an ounce of 'purps'. Fuck 'purps'. It's never an actual purple strain. It's always some shitty compressed bud that was changed purple by growing it that way. Every time I come across a black dude in ATL holdin' I ask him what strain his 'purps' are and not a single one of them can EVER tell me. They just say, 'It's purps dawg." That's why I have my own personal grower growing a bunch of NICE bud. He even has two of his own strains which are really nice. I need to find out what he crossed to make his strains. The most I pay for an ounce of my guys stuff is $400


Its a sad and true case.


----------



## MoePunn (Jun 27, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> do you understand how people are getting "good" weed at ~175 an Oz? it cant be the same kind of "good" weed.




I think it's tailored to where you are geographically... Cause my homeboy lives in NV and the shit we smoked when I was out west made me say everything else I've ever smoked was dirt... but it was top shelf west coast weed... Now back on the east coast... I can;t get anything remotely close yet I stay High high high anywayz


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 27, 2008)

MoePunn said:


> I think it's tailored to where you are geographically... Cause my homeboy lives in NV and the shit we smoked when I was out west made me say everything else I've ever smoked was dirt... but it was top shelf west coast weed... Now back on the east coast... I can;t get anything remotely close yet I stay High high high anywayz


thats what im talking about.
YOU GUYS DONT EVEN KNOW!
haha! caaaaaalifornia love! bumbadumb.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 27, 2008)

I dunno... The bud I get out here definitely rivals that of what's out west. I just know a guy who knows what he's doing.


----------



## kylerox22 (Jun 27, 2008)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


I agree I'm in Houston, TX and I can get an O of purple haze which is some really high quality shit covered in crystals and sticky as fuck for sixty bucks


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 27, 2008)

kylerox22 said:


> I agree I'm in Houston, TX and I can get an O of purple haze which is some really high quality shit covered in crystals and sticky as fuck for sixty bucks


HAHAHA!
ignorance is blisssssssssssssss sIKE!
move to cali.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 27, 2008)

kylerox22 said:


> I agree I'm in Houston, TX and I can get an O of purple haze which is some really high quality shit covered in crystals and sticky as fuck for sixty bucks


If you're getting it from a black dude, or a white dude that gets it from a black dude, you're getting ripped off...

Anytime someone tries to sell you an O of 'purple haze' for $60 it's just some purple covered mids. It's dirt weed. It still gets you high but you're not getting what you think it is. The market for good, high quality, sensimilla, goes for around $375-$450 an ounce EVERYWHERE.

You can still get some decent buds for around $200-$375 an ounce but it's generally not actual name brand strains but it's some good dank.

I'd need to see a picture of the bud you get. Plus, if your stuff has seeds in it then you know it's not great bud. It could still be some fire mids but $60 an ounce is NOT purple haze or any other strain.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 27, 2008)

seeds isn't even in my weed buying vocabulary.
if its got seeds in it its free.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 27, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> seeds isn't even in my weed buying vocabulary.
> if its got seeds in it its free.


I second that. But I have come across some FIRE ASS dank for $35 an eighth that had a couple seeds in it. A .2g bowl of that got me pretty stoned for a while. I wasn't complaining.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 28, 2008)

kylerox22 said:


> I agree I'm in Houston, TX and I can get an O of purple haze which is some really high quality shit covered in crystals and sticky as fuck for sixty bucks


Some regs sprayed with hairspray, and covered in sugar???


----------



## roofer (Jun 28, 2008)

in nottingham England,£120=about $220.for an oz.If you can get that amount.its easy enough to get small amounts at stupit prises,usualy wet.you just gotta grow your own.security is top,as the gun totting baby gangsters all want to gat there hands on it.warrants are the least of you problems.Shhhh.have a nice day.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 28, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> I second that. But I have come across some FIRE ASS dank for $35 an eighth that had a couple seeds in it. A .2g bowl of that got me pretty stoned for a while. I wasn't complaining.


i have also found rouge seeds in super dank weed. very rouge.


----------



## blackout (Jun 28, 2008)

in western australia ,it is $350 for hydro ,and $250 for bush dope ,but depends who you know ,i dont like to pay for either.


----------



## boss30 (Jun 28, 2008)

In D.C. mid (arizona) $100-125 oz, Exotic (Purp, 4way, blueberry) $300-$600oz.
Retail


----------



## sublimed (Jun 28, 2008)

£160 standard. 320$


----------



## sublimed (Jun 28, 2008)

that's for cali orange or ww


----------



## Lilmaccloco (Jun 28, 2008)

Yea in Az our zips go for 60 bucks all day for some cool.but we got mexico right there so it comes from the border so it's plentyful the farther out you live the more you pay thats the game!


----------



## jackOFspades (Jun 28, 2008)

Ican get a zone for 35.00 or 40.00 reggie dodo for like 250.00 to 300.00


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 28, 2008)

Lilmaccloco said:


> Yea in Az our zips go for 60 bucks all day for some cool.but we got mexico right there so it comes from the border so it's plentyful the farther out you live the more you pay thats the game!


Oh you can. describe this $60 "cool"


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 28, 2008)

With the bud I get, of which I've been smoking for over a year now, I've only found one seed. In everything I've ever bought from my guy. One seed.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 28, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> With the bud I get, of which I've been smoking for over a year now, I've only found one seed. In everything I've ever bought from my guy. One seed.


okkkk....how much?


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 29, 2008)

I though I'd already posted that (it was earlier in this thread) but I'll do it again...

$60 an eighth
$120 a quarter
$240 a half
$400 an O (I get a slight discount on my O's)


----------



## looselikeanoose (Jun 29, 2008)

100-120 bucks fer an o in michigan


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Jun 29, 2008)

Mids: 75 - 110 depending on who you know, SWIM pays a bill but usually gets 32 - 35 grams
High grade purp and high grade dro: 475 - 550

Good cheap stuff is very very hard to find here


----------



## Kit (Jun 29, 2008)

$25 - $50 an O in tx


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 29, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> With the bud I get, of which I've been smoking for over a year now, I've only found one seed. In everything I've ever bought from my guy. One seed.


thats the good stuff.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 29, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> thats the good stuff.


Oh yeah. It is the good stuff.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 29, 2008)

the real good stuff wont even have stems. maybe little papery ones. but its 99% nugget.
still about 400$ an Oz for the best out here in cali.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 29, 2008)

On a good day like today dankness for $240 zone.

stuff like desribed above just bought in weight straight from the grower...


----------



## Jriggs (Jun 29, 2008)

nj 400 an oz


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 29, 2008)

I feel very sad for the states where our $300 is there $400.


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jun 29, 2008)

weed is best on maui. i've actually never seen real shwag- at least i dont think. good stuff for about 375-420$. pricey, but the stuff is incredible.


----------



## wheelerman420 (Jun 29, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> I feel very sad for the states where our $300 is there $400.


yeah that sucks for us. Damn our economy is shitty. Not to mention ppl on minimum wage jobs cant afford gas AND food. I think our great america is starting to suck ass.


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jun 29, 2008)

wheelerman420 said:


> yeah that sucks for us. Damn our economy is shitty. Not to mention ppl on minimum wage jobs cant afford gas AND food. I think our great america is starting to suck ass.


lets wait and see what the next president will do to benefit everyone. as long as mccain doesnt win, i think we'll be in for the right turn.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 29, 2008)

What do you have to pay per 1/8 if your ounces are $400?


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jun 30, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> What do you have to pay per 1/8 if your ounces are $400?


around 60$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 30, 2008)

Not much markup for the dealers then ehh?

I wouldnt sell bud If I could only make 80 a zone....

Which just makes it harder to find im sure...


----------



## redirasta (Jun 30, 2008)

40-50 an ounce for good Mexican in Denver Co. 450 an Lb. 250-300 for chronic.
paid up to 25 a gram/ 75 an 8th for some strawberry kush, that supposedly won the canibus cup.
It was worth it.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh man I can get shit that looks like pictures on the internet here in colorado for $300 a zone.

Ill tell you it won the cannabis cup too.


----------



## FlipDV (Jun 30, 2008)

Winnipeg =
Grams = 10$ - I normally get 1.5's for 10 bucks if I buy that little.
Quarters = $50 - $65 
Ounce = $170 - $230


----------



## InvaderMark (Jun 30, 2008)

one twenty five today.


----------



## Crippy Crack (Jun 30, 2008)

60 for the lows, 120 for the mids, and 320 for that hight times northern lights, white widow, blueberry, thats in orlando/kissimmee Florida


----------



## Crippy Crack (Jun 30, 2008)

Donkey Punch ya momma for around 38 bucks


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 30, 2008)

Crippy Crack said:


> Donkey Punch ya momma for around 38 bucks



Ill take some...


----------



## zeke01 (Jun 30, 2008)

I get mids for 120. headdies for 200-250 and dank for 250-300. and im in NC


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 30, 2008)

What part of NC? cause I have a buddy down there and he says he sells at $400-$500 a ounce..?


----------



## redirasta (Jul 1, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Oh man I can get shit that looks like pictures on the internet here in colorado for $300 a zone.
> 
> Ill tell you it won the cannabis cup too.


 
I would like that. Or we could trade. I like mine the best. I have seen the best bud ever in the 303. like Gm, PROFESSIONAL GRADE


----------



## NorthernNight (Jul 2, 2008)

i live in vancouver and i can get an ounce for anywhere from $140-$220 all depending on the quality and type of bud.


----------



## gphilly77 (Jul 4, 2008)

A oz of good KB goes for about 350-400 here in Cntrl Florida...the whole 50 1/8, 100 qtr, etc...

For regs, about 80


----------



## supersilversteve420 (Jul 4, 2008)

you guys are all trippin. here in southern cali prices are usually 300-350 for some bomb
and anywhere from 350-400 for some kush


----------



## GoodKat (Jul 4, 2008)

$160 - $180 for God Bud, Juicy Fruit, Durban Poison, Hash Plant, Blueberry...

$200 - $220 for White Widow, Jack Herer, Hindu Kush...

Depends who I go through.


----------



## The Ganjanator (Jul 5, 2008)

The mid down here in the ATL runs $80 a lid. Trainwreck $550 a lid. Bluberri $270. OG and Lemon kush $300. that's just 2 name a few strains from the variety of buds me and my friends smoke...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2008)

we got that 400 a pop super og kush or just picked up yesterday some vallley kushh running 75 an 8th all the way up at the club
http://79.143.178.20/cgi-bin/in.cgi?p=user1


----------



## pokerbrat (Jul 5, 2008)

as i get on in years i find it harder to find my pot. i just moved to gainesville florida from las vegas and it has been hard to find smoke. i have been a pothead since i was 16. now that i am 50 i am afraid to approach strangers in fear of what they would think and also for my own saftey.
can anyone give me ideas to score some smoke?
i am hoping someone in florida will read this. i will travel 2-4 hours in any direction for it if it is good bud.
my email is [email protected]


----------



## pokerbrat (Jul 5, 2008)

gphilly77 said:


> A oz of good KB goes for about 350-400 here in Cntrl Florida...the whole 50 1/8, 100 qtr, etc...
> 
> For regs, about 80


i wish we could get to talk. i am in gainesville. i pay about the same when i can find it. i have only lived here 2 years, and i haven't met many people yet.


----------



## pokerbrat (Jul 5, 2008)

m420 said:


> In northern Florida I pay $350 an ounce. Down south I can get B.C for $250 but it sucks ass. It's earthy and a headache of a stoned. But the bud up here rocks. Some strains that have been consistant are: Mikado, Norther Lights#5, Shiva, Swiss Bliss, Black Domina, Orange bud, Blue Widow, Silver haze, ect.


i am new in florida and i was hoping to find some good bud to smoke. i am probably close to you. i have been a pothead since i was 16. i am dying to find some. i am a pro pokerplayer from vegas. my husband wanted to move near family. i am lost without my bud..
i used to buy northern lights in california when i lived in vegas. all the good bud in vegas came from CA. it was 4-00-500 there. here it has been 300-400, but hard to find cause i only have one friend who helps me out and lately he has lost interest. please help. someday you will all get older and still will want your bud too.


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Jul 5, 2008)

$1 per gram

price has doubled in the last year

fuckingnarcs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2008)

what year like in the 70s? what country are you in?
http://79.143.178.20/cgi-bin/in.cgi?p=user1


----------



## skulnik (Jul 5, 2008)

About $400 in No. Virginia. Pretty wicked quality tho!


----------



## Asthmatic Toker (Jul 5, 2008)

$200 for DANK CHRONIC! Insane, 50/ 1/8th


----------



## yamahaman91 (Jul 5, 2008)

shit grows like weeds round here $60-$100 for an ounce


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 5, 2008)

pokerbrat said:


> i am new in florida and i was hoping to find some good bud to smoke. i am probably close to you. i have been a pothead since i was 16. i am dying to find some. i am a pro pokerplayer from vegas. my husband wanted to move near family. i am lost without my bud..
> i used to buy northern lights in california when i lived in vegas. all the good bud in vegas came from CA. it was 4-00-500 there. here it has been 300-400, but hard to find cause i only have one friend who helps me out and lately he has lost interest. please help. someday you will all get older and still will want your bud too


Dude what are you a fucking Cop? This is against the rules and I am reporting you to the mods, and denying your Friend Request.

Dumass.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 5, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Dude what are you a fucking Cop? This is against the rules and I am reporting you to the mods, and denying your Friend Request.
> 
> Dumass.


what rules were broken?
just curious.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 5, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> what year like in the 70s? what country are you in?
> http://79.143.178.20/cgi-bin/in.cgi?p=user1


He lives in South Africa. The American dollar gets you a LOT over there. So believe him.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 5, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> what rules were broken?
> just curious.


Solicitation for sale of illegal drugs. Its what got overgrow shut down, people were asking meeting people and buying selling pot through the website.

It is heavily frowned upon in pot forums, because RIU can be held accountable if they dont take action.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 5, 2008)

Plus we all love this site so we don't want anything to potentially have it shut down...


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jul 7, 2008)

funny how those NARC-like people always try to friend request somebody..


----------



## campzoe (Jul 7, 2008)

i can get a quarter of bud for 10 and a ounce for like 40 and a qp for liek 120 alll 
bricked up mane

thir are 4 quarters in a ounce


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 7, 2008)

campzoe said:


> i can get a quarter of bud for 10 and a ounce for like 40 and a qp for liek 120 alll
> bricked up mane
> 
> thir are 4 quarters in a ounce




CampZoe I got 2 questions for you; 

1) where the hell are you located cause I may have to make that run... 

2) Their are 4 quarters to any whole patner


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 7, 2008)

MoePunn said:


> CampZoe I got 2 questions for you;
> 
> 1) where the hell are you located cause I may have to make that run...
> 
> 2) Their are 4 quarters to any whole patner


its shit weed. bricks are for building homes. not smoking.
the best ounce can cost up to $400. come out to cali. we'll show you how its done.


----------



## campzoe (Jul 7, 2008)

watttt maneeeee hell no jamaican bud is some good shit too
pearl bud
i can get some fire ass shit out here trust me iv hade some 1 hitter quitter


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 7, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> its shit weed. bricks are for building homes. not smoking.
> the best ounce can cost up to $400. come out to cali. we'll show you how its done.


Hes from jamaica. Plenty of good Cheap weed.


----------



## campzoe (Jul 7, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Hes from jamaica. Plenty of good Cheap weed.


 wat do u mean by all that???? how much is it were u form???


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 7, 2008)

Shit I'm straight on smoke for me between the very limited grows of my own (1 lonely ass plant at a time) and friend in a neighboring state who grows as well, but as many people as I know I need some blocks to build homes with preferably as close to MD as possible, So if U know something I don't...


----------



## alanaston (Jul 7, 2008)

dutch or english ipay around £100, and for something like cheese ipay £160


----------



## seedless06 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah men...who's youre hook?


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 7, 2008)

seedless06 said:


> Yeah men...who's youre hook?






_*SHHHHHHHHH EVERYBODY STOP TALKING & LAY REALLY STILL AND MAYBE THE COP WILL WALK AWAY!!!!


*_ :_*WE'RE ALL FINE OFFICER THERE'S NOTHING TO SEE HERE" *_


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 7, 2008)

campzoe said:


> wat do u mean by all that???? how much is it were u form???


I mean the guy that said his weed must be shit because its cheap is ignorant and jumped to conclusions.....because the guy he was saying got dirt weed is from Jamaica and in Jamaica you can get good bud 1/100th the price. 

im from florida $200-400 an oz here.


----------



## munch box (Jul 7, 2008)

i just picked up an ounce of snowcap for $280 in manteca. the most expensive stuff around here is the "grapes" for $320


----------



## SquirrelGod (Jul 7, 2008)

WOW, I get weed way cheaper than most of you. I pay $35-40 for an ounce of some good. It's not dro, just good weed, and 120 for a QP, and I can get 3 pounds for $700 if I go to George Town. Got to love Texas.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 7, 2008)

You're talking about that mexican crap that gets bricked up and sprayed with chemicals so when it burns you feel more fucked up than you really are.

I think we need to start posting pictures of the bud we get and prices.


----------



## imaginativethinker (Jul 8, 2008)

i usally get an eighth of chron for 50 - 60, so 400 for an ounce of chronic (the good shit)


----------



## SquirrelGod (Jul 8, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> You're talking about that mexican crap that gets bricked up and sprayed with chemicals so when it burns you feel more fucked up than you really are.
> 
> I think we need to start posting pictures of the bud we get and prices.


No, I don't get chemically weed, I get weed that tastes good, and gives a good high. lol, Don't get all pissy I used to live in a big town were weed's more expensive too, but I don't go get my pantys all in a bunch because someone has a cheaper weed connect. Besides just about every weed man that sells weed that overpriced if fucking people over, I know a lot of drug dealers, all of them that charge like that are literally bending you over a table every time you buy that shit. Go ahead and think you're weeds better, that's what everyone who pays that much for weed says. But in reality, he's just the only guy you know for weed, because you know if you could get the same shit for cheaper you would.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

SquirrelGod said:


> No, I don't get chemically weed, I get weed that tastes good, and gives a good high. lol, Don't get all pissy I used to live in a big town were weed's more expensive too, but I don't go get my pantys all in a bunch because someone has a cheaper weed connect. Besides just about every weed man that sells weed that overpriced if fucking people over, I know a lot of drug dealers, all of them that charge like that are literally bending you over a table every time you buy that shit. Go ahead and think you're weeds better, that's what everyone who pays that much for weed says. But in reality, he's just the only guy you know for weed, because you know if you could get the same shit for cheaper you would.


So Your saying the weed you get in texas for $60 an ounce is the same Dro as medical clubs in California?


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine's organically grown strains. I pay for the quality. I have a picture of a fat nug somewhere. I just need to find it. But that's not my only connection. I can also get $60-$80 O's of some mexi brick weed. It gets the job done but still sucks. 

Like I said, post a picture of a nug or the shake if that's all it is. Then I'll believe it.

If I find my pic I'll post it too.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jul 8, 2008)

SquirrelGod said:


> WOW, I get weed way cheaper than most of you. I pay $35-40 for an ounce of some good. It's not dro, just good weed, and 120 for a QP, and I can get 3 pounds for $700 if I go to George Town. Got to love Texas.


are you sure your getting weed? i have a friend who moves purp from cali to texas and he gets $600 a ounce down there.


----------



## SquirrelGod (Jul 8, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> So Your saying the weed you get in texas for $60 an ounce is the same Dro as medical clubs in California?


No, I'm saying the weed I get for $35-45 (in texas) an ounce is better than most of the weed people buy as 'dro' on the streets or in your little legal "dispensary's", it might not be AS good, but the slight difference isn't worth the steep price change! I mean the THC content is doubtfully more than 1% more and I get (more than) 10 times the weed. They said they're spending 80 dollars for an 8th. If I spend 80 I get 2 ounces, and the same sized bowl get's me just as high. I mean I get good green, strong high, good flavor, nice smell, so why would I buy weed that might taste a little better, and maybe get me the slightest bit higher for like 10 times the cost? (However, I do get some Austin dro bout every once a month, and only because it's really good, and I get it for 15 a gram.)


----------



## SquirrelGod (Jul 8, 2008)

rbahadosingh said:


> are you sure your getting weed? i have a friend who moves purp from cali to texas and he gets $600 a ounce down there.


yeah, I get real weed. I've been smoking for a long time, I know my weed. I live in central Texas. He probably lives in the pan handle, or by the gulf. weeds more expensive because of larger towns and such.


----------



## Weed Guy (Jul 8, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> He lives in South Africa. The American dollar gets you a LOT over there. So believe him.



I posted this a while back but here it is again...He bought 22Lbs (10KG) of weed for $100, by accident whilst in South Africa. The guy takes a bath in weed lol

"In South Africa I accidentally purchased 22 pounds of the Chronic for 100 US Dollars. I thought it was going to be 2 ounces. I was leaving 6 days later so I smoked joints the size of beer cans then I bathed in it before I had to leave it all behind"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?eurl=http://www.videosift.com/video/Herbal-Bath-in-22-pounds-of-Marijuana&v=vBKkci7PFMk

Even if its shitty bud (probably not though, most likely Swazi Gold or something) With that much weed we will def. get high.


----------



## MOVKushSmoker (Jul 8, 2008)

m420 said:


> In northern Florida I pay $350 an ounce. Down south I can get B.C for $250 but it sucks ass. It's earthy and a headache of a stoned. But the bud up here rocks. Some strains that have been consistant are: Mikado, Norther Lights#5, Shiva, Swiss Bliss, Black Domina, Orange bud, Blue Widow, Silver haze, ect.


Hey M420... Where's the Florida Crypt at??? Do you know? That shit was some of the most amazing shit I ever smoked! HEAVY!! About $200 an ounce here in the mid-atlantic/east coast for commercial regs... Sinsemilla anywhere from $350 - $550. From what I've seen.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

SquirrelGod said:


> No, I'm saying the weed I get for $35-45 (in texas) an ounce is better than most of the weed people buy as 'dro' on the streets or in your little legal "dispensary's", it might not be AS good, but the slight difference isn't worth the steep price change! I mean the THC content is doubtfully more than 1% more and I get (more than) 10 times the weed. They said they're spending 80 dollars for an 8th. If I spend 80 I get 2 ounces, and the same sized bowl get's me just as high. I mean I get good green, strong high, good flavor, nice smell, so why would I buy weed that might taste a little better, and maybe get me the slightest bit higher for like 10 times the cost? (However, I do get some Austin dro bout every once a month, and only because it's really good, and I get it for 15 a gram.)


Ever found a seed?


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 8, 2008)

SquirrelGod said:


> yeah, I get real weed. I've been smoking for a long time, I know my weed. I live in central Texas. He probably lives in the pan handle, or by the gulf. weeds more expensive because of larger towns and such.


 The stuff your smoking is from across the border and they use rat poison and DDT to keep the pests out-----I know you are telling the truth about the price---we can get that out here for 50 a zip but I would give up smoking before I would touch that stuff-----I'm not trying to be rude or disrespectful but you get what you pay for like anything else. As you said thou---it makes you happy-----as far as the THC content is concerned your way off base---You'll be lucky if that stuff hits 5 to 8% were as the low end of kind-bud starts at 12% and has been documented as high as 26%.----I would rather spend the cash and get the great stuff.--------------I would rather pay for and smoke good bud than smoke the stress for free.......


----------



## exit220 (Jul 8, 2008)

detroit 500-600 oz


----------



## Snookster (Jul 8, 2008)

Central Virginia...350-400 oz. Bubblicious, haze, etc. Got some low-end shit I payed for "once"....never again!


----------



## TrailerTrashed (Jul 8, 2008)

exit220 said:


> detroit 500-600 oz


Wow, thats steep. I guess its all about who ya know...Or how ya grow. Once paid $300 for an ounce of skunk back in the day.(80's) That was about when I decided enough was enough and planted me some seeds. Now I pay about 5% what most do for the best stuff around...I know I grow it!


----------



## Mary's Lover (Jul 8, 2008)

£120-135 an Ounce in England. That's about $250


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 8, 2008)

Found a pic of some of the bud I get. I forgot I made a thread and posted a pic of it a while ago. haha







This one was called Sour Berry. It's a cross between Shiskaberry and my growers own strain called Coffee. It's a freaking AMAZING high and I can't wait until he grows it again.

This is the bud I pay $60 an eighth for. $400 an O. It's worth it. In a year and a half of getting bud from this guy I've only found 1 seed ever. Only one.


----------



## hom36rown (Jul 8, 2008)

is it me or are your walls denim?


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 8, 2008)

They're denim. I didn't have a choice about it...


----------



## good ol' boy (Jul 8, 2008)

around my area mid goes for 130-140 an o, but you can get purp, blueberry, bubbleyum, and hindu kush for 180-500 depending on the strength and quality of the smoke.


----------



## thisbudsforme (Jul 8, 2008)

Jimmy28 said:


> so you must get a pound for what 350-400 bucks?
> I could get rich off of you


 I was thinking the same damn thing maybe we all would get rich from this guy.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 8, 2008)

good ol' boy said:


> around my area mid goes for 130-140 an o, but you can get purp, blueberry, bubbleyum, and hindu kush for 180-500 depending on the strength and quality of the smoke.


Is the bubbleyum a cross of yumbolt x bubblegum?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

thisbudsforme said:


> I was thinking the same damn thing maybe we all would get rich from this guy.


Its swhag maybe good swag, put if the price is $600 or less a pound its swag anywhere in the US.

People from texas are always claiming they get Good Middies for $50 a ounce, and thats its comparable to real sinsemilla but when you look at it, its shit swag even if it doesnt have seeds.

Even the bud in the Video where the guy got 22 lbs for $100 was essentiall what I can get as swag, his just wasnt pressed into bricks.

Look at the buds real good and you will see that bud will never be the same quality as cali's finest medical grade hydro. 

EVER>


----------



## IGTHY (Jul 8, 2008)

silvernomad said:


> Was reading a high times and was surprised to see how much the price is in the US for an ounce of Bud. Seen some places paying $300 to $700 and more for bud in the US.
> 
> For an ounce of Willie Nelson (Sativa: Vietnamese x Nepalese) here in Eastern Kanada, I pay $180.00 ($10.00 extra for the guy to drop it off at a place that I like).
> 
> ...


Cali it's about 180.00 too. KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

Thats a good price for homegrown.


----------



## matt+amber4ever (Jul 8, 2008)

anyone know about what it costs in kansas, lawrenc topeka area? 
a guy i knew i think said somtign like 60 and ounce, and anywa i mostly smoke legal herbal stuff, dagga, motherwort, that shits only about 5 bucks an ouce and yeah its shit, but a lot of it does the trick, and you can mix shit with shit to make it less shitty if you pay attention


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

Kansas is roughly 100 a quad, 400 an ounce.

I cant believe you actually smoke that legal crap...


----------



## italia954 (Jul 8, 2008)

in south florida you pay around 250 for some good crip.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 8, 2008)

Used to live down in Boca Raton and You can get very good and fresh commercial hydro for 300 an oz., various strains. I miss living down there...


----------



## good ol' boy (Jul 9, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Is the bubbleyum a cross of yumbolt x bubblegum?


 Yep howd you guess? there are alot of rich people around here, most of them are connaisseurs. So pretty much anything can be found at some point or time.


----------



## colonydukes (Jul 9, 2008)

im in toronto it goes for $180-200 an ounce around here its all KC33 you can smoke a gram and wont get stoned just burn out in 5 mins 

myself i refuse to pay more then 130$ an ounce for stuff around here

best thing to do for me is order from budmail.biz the discount buds are better then stuff on the streets here


----------



## hom36rown (Jul 9, 2008)

they actually mail you bud?


----------



## colonydukes (Jul 9, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> they actually mail you bud?


yea thats what i said at first but yess they do.it might take 5 days or 7 or 11 it will arrive. the stuff that goes around here in torontois worth the same amount as their discount buds. they are better cleaner you know who you are getting it from.no hairs stems just the perfect service

recommmend trying budder


p.s they dont ship to the U.S you can pay 20$ get a next day order if you want it quickly


----------



## True G (Jul 11, 2008)

Chicago ......kush is going 5-600 a ounce..


----------



## reno420 (Jul 12, 2008)

i Get High Grade indoor for about 180 oz or i can get my hands on some B.c bud for 2 bills


----------



## wormy.butt (Jul 12, 2008)

i'm in southern california.

i pay $200 even for 34 grams of medicinal-quality dank folks be paying $350-$500 in other parts of the country... atleast according to my own research on various marijuana forums.

rock-hard nugs that all go through the curing process for atleast 2 months.

makes me very thankful i'm buddies with such honest and respectable folks... who by the way, grow their own fruits... lulz.


----------



## bryant228 (Jul 14, 2008)

swcag, dirt, brick weed = $80-$100 an ounce, $40-$50 a half, 

good green, fresh, home grown nugs = $400 an ounce (why does no one im my area give any deals?) $50 an 1/8.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 14, 2008)

what area are you even in?


----------



## bryant228 (Jul 14, 2008)

bryant228 said:


> swcag, dirt, brick weed = $80-$100 an ounce, $40-$50 a half,
> 
> good green, fresh, home grown nugs = $400 an ounce (why does no one im my area give any deals?) $50 an 1/8.


Sorry, I'm in South Carolina.


----------



## MrFishy (Jul 14, 2008)

Face it. The market only bears what the consumer will pay. If $400 z's didn't fly, the prices would drop. 
Poor Detroit! 6 bills! Holy crap. Detroit must be a city recovering nicely. It's only expensive if you don't have a lot of money?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 14, 2008)

I got a buddy in North carolina, and the prices there are a solid $400 as well, there $400 is our $300.00 for commercial dro, for homegrown expect to pay $500

Im sure though if somebody is selling a 1/8 for $50, they are getting it cheaper...

the trick is how you approach the dealer for the ounce, If you call and say Hey can I get a ounce, hes gonna throw back yeah sure but its $400.00

If you call and Say I have $350, no less and no more and I want a ounce, can you do it or not.

He will say Let me think about it I'll call you right back.

He may call back and try to counter a price, at which point all you have to say is No less, no more $350.00.

More than likely he will settle, since you are inevitablly setting a fair price...

It all negotiation, and mind games...

Beat the dealer at it, he does this for a living and has preprogrammed responses to offers and negotiations....


----------



## moomoocow (Jul 14, 2008)

I live in Northern Louisiana.... 

and I pay like 50$ for an ounce of the shittiest weed that you will ever smoke. 
And It comes from black people in apartments. and it sucks. a whole lot.

The characteristics of this marijuana include:

very dry
Lots of seeds and stems.
Brownish/dark green
very very dry
a whole lot of seeds
and it sucks ass.

I was wondering if other people had the same problem or if I just suck. And if I suck, tell me where I can not suck... and get some actual marijuana.

Thanks a ton.  lol.



So I was wondering if anyone else in Louisiana had the same problem.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 14, 2008)

moomoocow said:


> I live in Northern Louisiana....
> 
> and I pay like 50$ for an ounce of the shittiest weed that you will ever smoke.
> And It comes from black people in apartments. and it sucks. a whole lot.
> ...


Thats the only weed you can find around here most of the time....thats why I grow. Did I also mention the high makes you feel kinda shitty?


----------



## moomoocow (Jul 14, 2008)

Amen. I was sure anyone that lived around here would know exactly what I'm talking about. lol.

Yea, you smoke it and then automatically come down with a headache. How enjoyable, right?

I used to get some pretty good smoke from a certain college town.... but that shit got bad.

HOWEVER.... i do have some plants goin atm... ...I guess I'll be waiting about another month or 2 though.

But fuck, I forgot what a nice high was. What a shitty shitty place this is. lol.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 14, 2008)

50 english pounds for average or 75 for holland type stuff.


----------



## bryant228 (Jul 14, 2008)

moomoocow said:


> I live in Northern Louisiana....
> 
> and I pay like 50$ for an ounce of the shittiest weed that you will ever smoke.
> And It comes from black people in apartments. and it sucks. a whole lot.
> ...


Your not alone. Thats the same weed I get. Sometimes its pretty good. we got an ounce not long ago that we decent. Not alot of seeds, not too stemy. And the buzz was pretty good. And it lasted my wife and I a good month and a half.


----------



## bryant228 (Jul 14, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> I got a buddy in North carolina, and the prices there are a solid $400 as well, there $400 is our $300.00 for commercial dro, for homegrown expect to pay $500
> 
> Im sure though if somebody is selling a 1/8 for $50, they are getting it cheaper...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I really can't get too picky. My wife and I only have one connection. And they never can get good green weed. Sometimes, in the fall.....harvest time. Even then, they can only get an ounce at a time maybe more. And I know the grower is charging a shit load with out any breaks because he can. I'm just tired of HAVING to buy shitty weed.


----------



## moomoocow (Jul 14, 2008)

Yea, I knew I wasn't alone and as soon as I posted SOME people would know what I was talking about. lol.

And yes. I would say about 1 in every 8 ounces I get are pretty good. And I get them from several different people. So I'm like... "Does this shit all come from the same place?" haha.

But yea, the shit I've been getting within the past like 6 months has been like that. Just seems to have gotten worse? i dunno.


----------



## moomoocow (Jul 14, 2008)

bryant228 said:


> I'm just tired of HAVING to buy shitty weed.


exactly my point.


----------



## bryant228 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, at least you have some plants going. Pat yourself on the back, you did it. My wife finaly gave me the go ahead to get something going. But its going to be a bitch because of where I have to grow it. Not every home here in the south has a basement.


----------



## moomoocow (Jul 14, 2008)

Shit, you don't need a basement. You could use a small closet. I don't have a basement and I'm doing fine. All the info you'll ever need about growing is right here. That's how I did it. lol. 

I'm guessing all of the good weed is in New Orleans? Maybe I'll have to take a vacation... lol


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 14, 2008)

all the good weed is in cali.

i got three grams for $40 yesterday. some outdoor cali bud.


----------



## bryant228 (Jul 14, 2008)

moomoocow said:


> Shit, you don't need a basement. You could use a small closet. I don't have a basement and I'm doing fine. All the info you'll ever need about growing is right here. That's how I did it. lol.
> 
> I'm guessing all of the good weed is in New Orleans? Maybe I'll have to take a vacation... lol


I wish I could. We have too much family coming over to visit for long week stays. And my house is really small.


----------



## JNup (Jul 14, 2008)

i throw down anywhere from 140 to 350 a week on my ounces it depends on wut the shit is


----------



## Weed Guy (Jul 15, 2008)

This thread isn't "How much is an ounce of Bud in your area". But instead "How much can YOU get an ounce of bud for". Because at the end of the day its all about connections and who you know...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 15, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> This thread isn't "How much is an ounce of Bud in your area". But instead "How much can YOU get an ounce of bud for". Because at the end of the day its all about connections and who you know...


Yeah man I said the same thing earlier in the thread hahaha


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 15, 2008)

240 for some home grown 3 for names


----------



## zambonisk (Jul 20, 2008)

Agreed, its all about who you know, I used to be able to get a (good) O for between $225-450 in Chicago, however in AZ I only have one connect. 

I myself are looking for another connection so if one is dry hopefully the other is not, its just hard (for me) to find new connections.


----------



## berbonber (Jul 20, 2008)

the cheapest and oz goes for round here is £120 it can go up to £160 though


----------



## Bud+menthol=CRAZY (Jul 20, 2008)

Ya i live in Texas my ass pays 60 for an ounce of just some middies but about 65 or 70 for an ounce of some good shit Bubbleicious, Popcorn, Blueberry, Tropic Thunder, AK, Purple Haze, stuff like that will run you like 75 but half ounces of all these is like 30-40 it never gets over 40 no matter what it is and if you know people like me you get blueberry half ounce anytime for 20!


----------



## Oneton (Jul 20, 2008)

£200- £220 an o 
£1500-£1600 for a 9bar
belfast


----------



## Enlightened One (Jul 20, 2008)

80 all day long


----------



## Calcutta (Jul 20, 2008)

here in Australia i can get bush oz anywhere between 250 and 380 an oz depending on where its has been shipped from and who sells it to me, hydro is anywhere between 320 and 450 again depending on which part of the country it has been shipped over from and who is selling it, when its really dry i know people pay anywhere upto 500 for oz


----------



## matt+amber4ever (Jul 20, 2008)

anyone notice how much cheaper shit is in the midwest? all there is to do around here is sit around and smoke and drink and have sex, if ur lucky you can get all three in the same day ..


----------



## djmendoza21 (Jul 21, 2008)

Im lucky all the time then i guess?
ahahah


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 21, 2008)

come to cali and smoke a real 0z.
300-400 bucks a pop.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 22, 2008)

Alex,

is it just you and I that know what a real zone of good is like???


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 22, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Alex,
> 
> is it just you and I that know what a real zone of good is like???


forgetting someone


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jul 22, 2008)

and another. $400 an O here too.


----------



## 4saken (Jul 22, 2008)

eh, any1 around ann arbor, detroit wanna hit me up lol im getting nasty mexican shag


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 23, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> forgetting someone


you know what's up.
i dont think any one that smokes schwag all the time would want to smoke weed long enough to get 4,000+ posts here on RIU.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 23, 2008)

4saken said:


> eh, any1 around ann arbor, detroit wanna hit me up lol im getting nasty mexican shag


you're talking to the wrong mexicans.
the mexicans in my neighborhood smoke bomb.


----------



## NinjaRobbie (Jul 23, 2008)

yeah come to cali and get a 300 oz and it will knock u on ur ass


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 23, 2008)

NinjaRobbie said:


> yeah come to cali and get a 300 oz and it will knock u on ur ass


yeah. you might want to take this stuff sitting down.


----------



## NinjaRobbie (Jul 23, 2008)

that would be a good call


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 23, 2008)

we used to take a hit from the bong while crouching, stand up, close your eyes and lean against the wall. my girlfriend almost hit the deck.


----------



## NinjaRobbie (Jul 23, 2008)

me and my friends do that all the time i love it i got me a nice purp bong 
fuckin love it rips nice


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 23, 2008)

i got a new bong recently. i love mine also. its perfect.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 24, 2008)

I broke a 5 perc 4 footer roor a couple weeks ago!! Man I am pissed about that still.


----------



## NinjaRobbie (Jul 24, 2008)

dammm i would be too what roor was it?


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 24, 2008)

northern cali $300 for an o


----------



## NinjaRobbie (Jul 24, 2008)

bbqchip said:


> northern cali $300 for an o


yup i feel ya on that man but my guy lowered his prices for me 
im at 280 of some kill purple


----------



## pewpew (Jul 24, 2008)

$100 for the china bud in Toronto and like $160+ for high grade is what I'm dealing with so its pretty decent down here


----------



## lorenzo08 (Jul 24, 2008)

I think an oz of regs is about $40-$50 here. I can get haze for about $50 from a connection. can't be exactly sure on prices because friends have always provided for free and no one ever let me pay.


----------



## CaliHighRider (Jul 24, 2008)

$300 for good bud to $400 for the best bud. (SoCal)


----------



## HearISee (Jul 24, 2008)

I paid 2 bills for an oz the other day. I dont really like it, lots of seeds and i got really paranoid today. Im in florida. Growing is the way to go... better quality, and really cheap.


----------



## Brenton (Jul 24, 2008)

Well up in alaska where i live the price for a ounce is different by where u live it like ranges from like 250-450 per ounce. Quarter of a pound is like 1100-1400 dollars.


----------



## im0bama (Jul 24, 2008)

santa cruz- 200
san jose- 240
monterey- 300

this is for pretty decent buds in northern california


----------



## texashomegrown (Jul 24, 2008)

Theusedlabel u r probly buying swag brought from mexico but still a good price


----------



## texashomegrown (Jul 24, 2008)

ok I'm really stoned and just realized that there is a whole lot more than one page to this thread... thought I had seen this thread before. I posted about the first page sorry.


----------



## B(C)sUpa (Jul 24, 2008)

aggree with sikk8
" pay like 80 an oz, but its for mids, cant find any good shit around here. thats why im starting growing my own haha"

some real dank bud is nearly impossible to come by in nm. only thing round here is mexi. and mexi = headache. hopefully i can start growin my own and i can show these people around here what good bud really is and at a hellofa price. i bet people will faint seein so many crystals hahaha. real shit tho


----------



## texashomegrown (Jul 24, 2008)

i forgot to around here in west tx an oz of bud goes any where from 375-450 for reg "dro" what its called around here and anywhere from 450-600 for some dank


----------



## Crippy Crack (Jul 31, 2008)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


 If, If it is the good kind "crippy, chronic, dro, or whatever you want to call your local badass indoor grown sticky icky oooo weee, Then i want to know who your raping to get that price. I live in Orlando and i've lived in jersey, vegas cali and we get a pretty good price compared nationaly, and it's about 20 a g 300 to 350 an oz. You must be a light weight and smokin some of that shitty mexican brick hahahahah you know it's true. You cant get that kind of price even if you the one growing it ie cost of lights water nutrients etc so go blow smoke up someone elses ass


----------



## Crippy Crack (Jul 31, 2008)

TheUsedLabel said:


> umm yeah i guess man, how much do you pay? or do you get it free/grow


 No such thing as free. it costs to grow especialy largely


----------



## Crippy Crack (Jul 31, 2008)

silvernomad said:


> OK... can some one define what these mean? Thanks
> *regs*
> *dro*
> 
> Never heard it said here in Kanada when we talk about Bud (buying or selling); only seen it here and there on the web.


 Regs is bullshit dirtyasss "Reggie Miller" come straight from mexico off the back of a donkey then shoved straight up tyrones ass and ass-delivered to your local regs dealer

Dro is short for hydroponicly grown. the pot still depends on other things to be some fire. Like nutrients good light, the strain or genetics of the seed you used in short regs suck and typically if they call it dro it's the shit!


----------



## Crippy Crack (Jul 31, 2008)

silvernomad said:


> Ahh I understand now (it is all sinking in now.....lol  )...........thank you on the _*dro*_ and _*reg *_thing.... well where I grew up, what some called dro and reg we called it hydro and homegrown, ditch weed (seedy stuff).....now when I go back south of Ontario, I will be able to know what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 kiss-asssnif my rectum and thats regs


----------



## Crippy Crack (Jul 31, 2008)

were in fl


----------



## madmaty (Jul 31, 2008)

in ontario I pay about 170-210 depending on where i go (used to go fuck i hate moving)


----------



## looselikeanoose (Jul 31, 2008)

My neiborhood we just have some regs an dro pretty much, a little bit of some chronic from florida that my friend gets, an some purps here an there. Our regs is either just good er some chron, I've never really got shitty weed around here, but some skimpy dealers. I pay about 90-110 for an O in michigan.


----------



## JuggalaJ (Jul 31, 2008)

IN missouri i pay $80 to $100 for some good commercial, Have payed as little as $40 ,occasionaly find some white widow or diesal for $150, in the end It realy matters who you know, but you can always grow your own and it would be next to nothing. First post


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Jul 31, 2008)

Buffalo 
you can get the shitiest weed in the world for 50 an O
80 for some "az" 
Blueberry 15 a gram
Hawaiin skunk 400 an ounce


----------



## TRIPPERX (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm from Australia and i pay 

$250 an ounce for bush buds
$300 an ounce for hydro buds 

The standers are

Tinny - 2 grams $25
Fifty - 3 gram $50 
quarter - 7 grams $75 - 85
Half ounce - 14 grams - 180 

i think it should be 
$10 FOR 1 GRAM.


----------



## themaritimer (Aug 1, 2008)

QP in this neck o' the woods goes for $500
LB for $1700
KG $3200
and..... when harvest hits and everyone's unloading (impatient buggers) you can get a lb of 6 outta 10 bud for $1k


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 1, 2008)

lorenzo08 said:


> I think an oz of regs is about $40-$50 here. I can get haze for about $50 from a connection. can't be exactly sure on prices because friends have always provided for free and no one ever let me pay.



I apologize, a noob here not exactly sure what I'm talking about. had a feeling I was wrong. yes, an oz is about $200-$250 here also. I might be able to talk my friend down to $100-$150, but never tried.


----------



## Calcutta (Aug 2, 2008)

TRIPPERX said:


> I'm from Australia and i pay
> 
> $250 an ounce for bush buds
> $300 an ounce for hydro buds
> ...



The prices and weights u have got there are for bush, the standers in hydro is

Tinny/foil 1.6 grams $25
fitty 2.8 grams $50
quarts 7 grams, $80 to $100
half oz, 14 grams- $150 to $200
oz anywhere between 300 and 400, dependin on time of year
and where it comes from


but i tottaly agree with u 1 gram should be 10 smackaroos,


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Aug 3, 2008)

...think its about £40 for a Q round here from what my mate told me...I bought 5 feminized seeds for £30 so hell...if I get anything like a Q off them all I'll be happy!


----------



## Kialhimself (Aug 3, 2008)

£110 - £130 english pounds uk

depends on potency nd what it is theres homie aka damp weed nd import usually crispy dry! then again last month I bought half ounce of cheese for £100  pricey but well worth it


----------



## Kialhimself (Aug 3, 2008)

Tanya said:


> What about a 9bar in the uk?


£900 - £1000 tops for very nice shit


----------



## Malakai (Aug 3, 2008)

Here in NorCal, we pay between 260- 400 depending on the grade! And we have some of the best smoke in the U.S. Its kinda like the gas prices I pay 4.69 gallon here I here its back down to 3.50 or so in the mid west and the refineries are here in California, its just a big rip off, and yes I agree with used label where the hell are you getting it at that price, I need to move~LMAO No sweat, it is what it is, and Im a grower, so two points for the "growers". Also Just a shout out to my Local growers in Humbolt and Trinity, Its a trainwreck year for me! Whats up with the coast this year, what should we expect to see! Im Looking forward to the different strains this year, give me a shout out!


----------



## weedman42008 (Aug 3, 2008)

phoenix, arizona $45 reggie $250 kush


----------



## Derrickb16 (Aug 3, 2008)

around me depends at time but you can get an oz for 90-120 but depends who you know


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 5, 2008)

Word.
I smoke ozz.


----------



## Hurt Heather (Aug 8, 2008)

Here in Colorado we dont know a lot of people, so we pay dispensary prices of $300- $500 an ounce.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Aug 8, 2008)

120$ for Mids in North Carolina.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hurt Heather said:


> Here in Colorado we dont know a lot of people, so we pay dispensary prices of $300- $500 an ounce.


Hope it's sum exotic not no cheap ass lob.

Lob/decent mids go for 60 fo da basic 
about 90 for the firelob(a little better than the regular) 
But dis is wholesale value wat i pay.

It would go up to $80 for the reg lob some charge $100.
and the flamelob is about 115-120 fo the onion. 

I'm in GA


----------



## tsdriles06 (Aug 8, 2008)

here in Central New York its between 300-400 for an O


----------



## notorious (Aug 8, 2008)

$80-$100 for compressed or homegrown


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 8, 2008)

notorious said:


> $80-$100 for compressed or homegrown


Flame homegrown? I hope we not talking fire smoke. Because i'd buy up all your city's weed. There's no way you'd even get decent mids at onion status/ounce like that in Atalanta. Only basic aight weed aka lob.


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 8, 2008)

unless ur from canada id say kind or dank or headies would cost a minimum of 10$ per gram when buying larger quantities .........if ur paying less u know a grower or ur full of shit or ur very very lucky


----------



## cannabisuser08 (Aug 8, 2008)

in manchester england its full of sprayed weed thats why you shud just grow it yourself


----------



## mahlye (Aug 8, 2008)

here, in the poconos the dealers are chumps. I know the right people to go to, though, but they are from out of town and not around a lot. an ounce of mids here from basically anyone is $120-$160. for sour diesel, haze of kush it could be up to $400. I know a kid who just spent $140 on a quarter of kush...embarassing.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 8, 2008)

mahlye said:


> here, in the poconos the dealers are chumps. I know the right people to go to, though, but they are from out of town and not around a lot. an ounce of mids here from basically anyone is $120-$160. for sour diesel, haze of kush it could be up to $400. I know a kid who just spent $140 on a quarter of kush...embarassing.


Haaa he dumb as fuck I get it fo 75-80(wholesale value tho he my bra). 
*He could flip it though at 30 a gram he could make $210. *
20-25 is more on my price here in GA.
160 a onion for flame lob(mids) he bullshittin y'all bra. Me $115 and i get it fo 90. 
You just gotta know people like you said.


----------



## Charfizcool (Aug 8, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> * 160 a onion for flame lob(mids)* he bullshittin y'all bra. Me $115and i get it fo 90.
> You just gotta know people like you said.


Damn in PHX I found a dealer that was just starting out and he was selling ounces of mids for $60...I should have bought out all his weed

Oh yeah its 380 for a ounce of chronic here.


----------



## mahlye (Aug 8, 2008)

yeah it was ridiculous, I wanted to buy his whole quarter and he asked for $140 and I was like whoa what? and he told me that's how much he paid. I will never in my life pay that shit man, fuck that. I got him down to $80 and felt pretty bad. people shouldn't flip unless they can make deals


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 8, 2008)

Charfizcool said:


> Damn in PHX I found a dealer that was just starting out and he was selling ounces of mids for $60...I should have bought out all his weed
> 
> Oh yeah its 380 for a ounce of chronic here.


was it decent flame not da everyday regular shit?
380 is good money too at dub a gram dats $560. i'd flip dat too hard.


----------



## Blackthumb (Aug 10, 2008)

About 320 - 340 in OZ for ok hydro when you can bloody get it. Wish the whole world was Holland !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike2win (Aug 10, 2008)

- 160/oz for White Shark
- 100-150 for good outdoor, regular hydro

Ontario, Canada, Earth


----------



## majicjonathan (Aug 10, 2008)

Bud+menthol=CRAZY said:


> Ya i live in Texas my ass pays 60 for an ounce of just some middies but about 65 or 70 for an ounce of some good shit Bubbleicious, Popcorn, Blueberry, Tropic Thunder, AK, Purple Haze, stuff like that will run you like 75 but half ounces of all these is like 30-40 it never gets over 40 no matter what it is and if you know people like me you get blueberry half ounce anytime for 20!


shiiit 

i wish i knew more people 
i pay as much as you do an eighth for a ounce ugh


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bud+menthol=CRAZY*  
_Ya i live in Texas my ass pays 60 for an ounce of just some middies but about 65 or 70 for an ounce of some good shit Bubbleicious, Popcorn, Blueberry, Tropic Thunder, AK, Purple Haze, stuff like that will run you like 75 but half ounces of all these is like 30-40 it never gets over 40 no matter what it is and if you know people like me you get blueberry half ounce anytime for 20!

okay i never heard any prices like that even bullshit prices bra cause there now way you'll get prices like that. a half a onion of flame for $20? 
Come on either ya friend growin it and he tossin you major deals or u whalin.
_


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 11, 2008)

mahlye said:


> here, in the poconos the dealers are chumps. I know the right people to go to, though, but they are from out of town and not around a lot. an ounce of mids here from basically anyone is $120-$160. for sour diesel, haze of kush it could be up to $400. I know a kid who just spent $140 on a quarter of kush...embarassing.



poconos, sweet.. it's not that bad here. it's a place to call home. things will be changing a lot in the coming years, with the new casino's. could be for the good or bad. law enforcement isn't to bad, except if you like to speed on the high way..


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Aug 11, 2008)

180 and down for premo, depends how large of a quantity u get and the quality of the bud, but premo(top line) no more then 180-200

harvest u can get it for like 50-75 bucks a bag lol


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 11, 2008)

how much do growers usually sell to the dealers for? what kind of percentage do they usually mark it up?


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 11, 2008)

lorenzo08 said:


> how much do growers usually sell to the dealers for? what kind of percentage do they usually mark it up?


All depends on where you live. 380-400 is the usual price for flame homegrown. 
ive seen a onion of my widow get sold for 600 by my boy.
I dont know where this $200 is coming from thats not official flame just some fire weed. 
the dealers if you just sell a onion he is probaly gonna sell it by the gram neway. 
*flame weed goes $20-30 a gram.* 
you sell if for 400 and bra make 560 if he sells it 20 a gram. 
*840 if he sells it 30 a gram. *

Thats y i never understand how you can get official weed for 200 unless he buying by the pound and many pounds at that.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 11, 2008)

oh me it all depends on if i fuck with you or you just another bra who i know and you buy smoke from me.
Kush i get it 310 a oz and i'll mark it up 380-400. 350 if he's my boy i fuck with on a daily basis.
Know this if its a drouht you can mark ya price up and tax em.


----------



## pawfirebug (Aug 11, 2008)

Up here, somewhere in the Smoky Mountains of Tennessee, you might expect to pay anywhere from 100 to 300 per ounce. In Houston, Tx, I paid 275 a pound, so I thought that the price was way too steep. Now I grow my own for me and I may smoke some with my friends, but I don't and won't buy any nor will I sell any. All of my stuff is 1-2 hit. My friends love it, but think that I am wierd for not selling it. they tell me that I could get 400/ounce for it. I figure, why sell it to get the top dollar to buy some of the bud around here and go thru the hassle and the risk, when I have some of the best around right here. I like the safety of no traffic and if a friend comes over, then they don't leave 2-3 minutes later nor do they leave with a sack,( unless they are a really good friend), that the Gov can trace back to me. And we all know that they do it! "Just tell us where you bought it and we will give you a lesser charge. We want the BIG guy"...no big guy here! There is an old saying,"Don't shit in your own back yard, it just stinks and draws cops...I mean flies". Just figure out how much you can smoke between harvests, plus a little safety net and grow that much. Limit your traffic, don't sell any and stay off of the cops radar. You put yourself at risk anytime that you buy or sell the sweet smellin' stuff!
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Nothing i say is true, i do not use, grow, or condone the use of marijuana, every thing i say is a fabrication


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 11, 2008)

people that dont and havent ever grown should stop the flaming about high price.........get urself some lights seeds medium and nutes and see how u do.
oh yea dont let anyone see it and dont ever tell a single person.....live like that and tell me 10 dollars a gram is too much........yea whatever


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 11, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> live like that and tell me 10 dollars a gram is too much........yea whatever



I don't mind anything people have said on here, but nothing gets on my nerves more then gas prices.. yes, we have to pay it and bitchin wont make it any cheaper, so shut the f up. I feel slightly better now


----------



## Multan (Aug 11, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> people that dont and havent ever grown should stop the flaming about high price.........get urself some lights seeds medium and nutes and see how u do.
> oh yea dont let anyone see it and dont ever tell a single person.....live like that and tell me 10 dollars a gram is too much........yea whatever





well put!


----------



## weeds247 (Aug 12, 2008)

Im going to be growing celtic hash and ak47.

Assuming its going to be decent to good conditions how much can I get for an ounce(dollars) of each of these strains? Im in NY(five boros) if that helps


----------



## The Martian (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi All.
Your bang on Mate, the only ones usually gripe about price, have never grown.
Oh yeh, BTW Here in Manchester UK, Crappy cakemix, (soapbar) varies from pretty crap to unsmokable, and is between £45 £50 an Ounce, decent indoor grown sensi weed is around £130 £140.


----------



## sleeper05 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm in Central Canada. I pay $200 an O usually. If it looks good then it might be $220 but shouldn't be any more than that. From what I'm told there isn't much that stays around here to be bought by the locals. It's usually shipped down to the US where they can make more money off you guys cause you'll pay more for it. I've heard of people doubling their sales because they found someone in the US that would by it instead of selling in here in Canada. Also alot of BC weed seems to be shipped across canada and just dumped in diff. locations. Right about now we are getting nothing but swag *this happens every year* and it will last till close to christmas. In the winter is when the good shit seems to pass through but finding good weed has brought about hard times. Which I why I now come to this site for help. So I can grow my own.


----------



## BudBoss (Aug 12, 2008)

wow yall pay out the ass
we get it for $80-150
i live in North Carolina and it's like that out thought most of the state


----------



## ajmobetter (Aug 12, 2008)

BudBoss said:


> wow yall pay out the ass
> we get it for $80-150
> i live in North Carolina and it's like that out thought most of the state


 

I lived in Japan 4 three years. I dont even know the price for a zone, a gram would hit u 4 $60-70 or a 1000 yen


----------



## mahlye (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah but they don't use marijuana in japan a lot, do they


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Aug 12, 2008)

They are starting to.

Excerpt from a newspaper article titled "Pot a growing problem in Japan".
(Get it?)

"The number of marijuana cases handled by police in the first half of the year rose 12% from the same period last year to 1,202 the National Police 
Agency said in a report. At that rate, the number of cases will reach an all-time high this year, passing the 2,288 recorded in 2006".

and

"Last month, a government worker was arrested on charges of growing marijuana in a specially equipped room in his home. He reportedly used the drug with his wife and had bought his seeds online." 

and

"While the number is still very low compared with other countries, it rose more quickly than cases involving amphetamines and other synthetic stimulants, which have long been the most popular illegal drugs in Japan".


----------



## mahlye (Aug 12, 2008)

interesting, thanks


----------



## Hurt Heather (Aug 19, 2008)

_I finally found a new source that charges only $250 rather than $400-$500 an ounce. Thanks to you know who you are!_


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 20, 2008)

last weekend, got an 8th for $25, so I guess that would be $200 for 1oz. pretty good stuff. puts me in a daze after a few good hits. another dealer has some really good mids for $40 an 8th. (got my facts straight this time, no guessing like my first post)


----------



## gregzy25 (Aug 25, 2008)

are you all police or sumthin!!! askin and tellin how much people pay for their weed is nobodys business but your own, remember that all you red hot cookies.!!!! wise up!


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 25, 2008)

gregzy25 said:


> are you all police or sumthin!!! askin and tellin how much people pay for their weed is nobodys business but your own, remember that all you red hot cookies.!!!! wise up!



I only buy from police, duh. they're the only sellers I trust.


----------



## JohnO (Aug 25, 2008)

Jimmy28 said:


> so you must get a pound for what 350-400 bucks?
> I could get rich off of you


AS I could in like a week. If i got Pounds for that much I would be brining in like 4 grand a day


----------



## wozb529 (Aug 25, 2008)

90 quid an ounce. normally a purple or white strain


----------



## Kludge (Aug 25, 2008)

$100 an oz for crappy mexi-weed.


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 25, 2008)

Kludge said:


> $100 an oz for crappy mexi-weed.


Fuck..

I get that tops 60.
mostly 50 all day and in summer 45


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 25, 2008)

off topic but i got some merch last week that had some purple buds and leaves in it... weird never seen that before in commercial


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 25, 2008)

$10 - schwag (cant find it north if l.a.)
$30 - mex
$250 - chrons
$300 - street "kush"
$400 - top shelf medical.
$500 - just ridiculous. buy some street kush and a new bong.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Aug 26, 2008)

what is the weed "schwag", do u get a bag of shake?


----------



## marcbuster (Aug 26, 2008)

about $200 give or take depending on the dealer


----------



## Kludge (Aug 26, 2008)

Prices just went up, was $100, now $120 for crap mexi-weed. Thank the gods I grow my own now.


----------



## VapinGIBB (Aug 26, 2008)

We are in such a drought that all u can get is mids...for anything better than good mids u gotta drive like an hour, have an awesome connect, or pay out the ASS.
Mids= 100
Beasters= 300
Any Kush/Skunk=450
Grandaddy Purp or equivalent=500


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 26, 2008)

VapinGIBB said:


> We are in such a drought that all u can get is mids...for anything better than good mids u gotta drive like an hour, have an awesome connect, or pay out the ASS.
> Mids= 100
> Beasters= 300
> Any Kush/Skunk=450
> Grandaddy Purp or equivalent=500


pretty much same round here


----------



## daniel watson (Aug 26, 2008)

dude in SANTA CRUZ COUNTY CALIFORNIA i can get an oz. 4 250 - 300 and itz always fat hooks....and the bomb b


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 26, 2008)

yea right now mids is like all there is around here also, about 100 a zip


----------



## 989dboy (Aug 26, 2008)

Decent middies are about 110-120 a oz.


----------



## thendrix (Aug 26, 2008)

In texas, about 50 - 60 for some reggies, 80 - 120 for some midsies, and 300 - 400 for some indo. The schwag can be as cheap as 20 but who cares about it anyway.


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 26, 2008)

wow $20 an oz for shwag that must be some dirty dirt


----------



## 989dboy (Aug 26, 2008)

stillmatic said:


> wow $20 an oz for shwag that must be some dirty dirt


Never seen it that low but it's just pure dirt


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 26, 2008)

HookedOnChronic said:


> what is the weed "schwag", do u get a bag of shake?


big flat "nuggs" 60%stems 30%seeds 10%weed


----------



## thendrix (Aug 26, 2008)

The schwag here is dry, brown, and smells like ammonia real bad and doesn't taste like weed when you smoke it. Bad stuff. Anyone else see shit that bad?


----------



## Deep Mind (Aug 26, 2008)

Here its good stuff but im ashamed to say the other day I payed 40 Pounds for a quater bag so its 160 pounds for an ounce in my area (Hampshire) sucks.


----------



## jerseystoner (Aug 26, 2008)

shit wow in jersey it rerally depends
like schwag is around 140
regs are like 180
mids are aroound 240-280
and like insane dro is around 300ish


it all depends on your hookup and how direct your buying, if you go into nyc the prices plummet like 80 bucks an oz


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 26, 2008)

yea shwag doesnt get that bad up here (new england)


----------



## daniel watson (Aug 26, 2008)

in SANTA CRUZ CALIFORNIA i can get an oz. 4 bout 350-400. very fat sax and high quality shit...and they will bring it to u just for buying a large amount..but i guess it veryz my boy sellz his herb to the cani,club and he sells them 4 200 no more no less but his shit iz some killer mass genocide shit dude....


----------



## twosaws (Aug 26, 2008)

here all i can get is mexi shit about 140 to 180 Indiana. desperately need a different hook up (help)


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 26, 2008)

daniel watson said:


> in SANTA CRUZ CALIFORNIA i can get an oz. 4 bout 350-400. very fat sax and high quality shit...and they will bring it to u just for buying a large amount..but i guess it veryz my boy sellz his herb to the cani,club and he sells them 4 200 no more no less but his shit iz some killer mass genocide shit dude....


yeah. sounds like a sweet deal. is that your plant in your avatar?


----------



## vag (Aug 26, 2008)

i could pick up an O for about $200 of regs.... give or take a few


----------



## thendrix (Aug 27, 2008)

is weed just a lot more expensive the further you go north or something?


----------



## Canadabis (Aug 27, 2008)

i live in Victoria Bc (farthest possible western canada) and i get it from two different sources for two different prices, 170 from my good source, 140 from my bad.


----------



## ogrelung (Aug 27, 2008)

Del-mar-va area, east coast
120-150 for schwag to good mids depending on what batch is in town, which is why I never buy "mids" because half the time its glorified schwag. Maybe I just dont know real schwag, in which case I count myself lucky. beasters/kb/nuggets/whatever 280/300 a zip, 250 if you got a friend doing well. 9-1050 a quap, 32-35 a pound. Any higher and you know for sure you're getting middled pretty hard. Outdoor varities of headies (just as dumb a name as kb) and less renkown stuff like Mango and we get for 400 an ounce, maybe the lovely 420. More expensive stuff we get from 450-500. What was around yesterday was a purple strain, 450, donkeydick (hehe) and orange crush at 475 and pineapple kush at 500. Lowest weight price we get is 400 an ounce for a quap or more, hard even get more than a half pound, but ateast thats there. hope it helps


----------



## nicolas123123 (Aug 27, 2008)

$180-220 an ounze drought right now in BC for some kush getting hard to find -_-" people starting to call new numbers -_-"


----------



## SM0KEH0LYHERB (Aug 27, 2008)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


no way. your just too high to remember how much this is. im MN its like 250 to 300 bucks


----------



## thendrix (Aug 27, 2008)

SM0KEH0LYHERB said:


> no way. your just too high to remember how much this is. im MN its like 250 to 300 bucks


good weed is really cheap sometimes in texas, but skunk for 30...? never seen it.


----------



## RedRabbit08 (Aug 27, 2008)

In Northern South Carolina, you can get schwag for 80-100 an oz, Mid-grade for about 160,200, and for Headies you pay 250 and up depending on the herb


----------



## BoB772420 (Aug 27, 2008)

vag said:


> i could pick up an O for about $200 of regs.... give or take a few


 
damn $200 for a o of regs??? were do you live here in fl i can get a o of regs for $80


----------



## kdox88 (Aug 27, 2008)

mids: 75-125 an O
dro: 175-250
kine:160-225
anything with a name: 225-550 (depends on what you get)


----------



## daniel watson (Aug 27, 2008)

I just found a new hook any kind from cani club 250 ....and he delivers


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 27, 2008)

where is that cali?


----------



## daniel watson (Aug 27, 2008)

yeah..Santa Cruz...almost every resident smokes and all grow to sell LEGALY to the club so when u get it here itz like nothing and itz always high quality shit....


----------



## thendrix (Aug 27, 2008)

daniel watson said:


> yeah..Santa Cruz...almost every resident smokes and all grow to sell LEGALY to the club so when u get it here itz like nothing and itz always high quality shit....


sounds sweet man, i need to relocate. lol.


----------



## WhoYourWeedMan (Aug 27, 2008)

I paid $100 bucks from an Oz of Reg's in NYC.

I never bought a Oz of Killer Bud/High grade bud but an 
1/8 is 60-75
1/4 is 120

So an Oz of great bud is probably around 400-500 bucks.


----------



## daniel watson (Aug 27, 2008)

yeah 4 sure...


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 27, 2008)

WhoYourWeedMan said:


> I paid $100 bucks from an Oz of Reg's in NYC.
> 
> I never bought a Oz of Killer Bud/High grade bud but an
> 1/8 is 60-75
> ...


Damn.
reggie here be like way cheaper dawg.


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 27, 2008)

that is fuckin awsome i gotta move there lol



daniel watson said:


> yeah..Santa Cruz...almost every resident smokes and all grow to sell LEGALY to the club so when u get it here itz like nothing and itz always high quality shit....


----------



## daniel watson (Aug 27, 2008)

stillmatic said:


> that is fuckin awsome i gotta move there lol



yeah dude ..its a heavy tourist spot too so all the peepz that visit us want to buy herb 4 the drive.."all legal"2


----------



## daniel watson (Aug 27, 2008)

djmendoza21 said:


> Damn.
> reggie here be like way cheaper dawg.



dude iz that ur herb as ur avatar...cuz thats looking very very very good.


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 28, 2008)

im pretty sure thats a picture from dopewars lol


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 28, 2008)

stillmatic said:


> im pretty sure thats a picture from dopewars lol


?????????>?????????


----------



## UshUsh (Aug 28, 2008)

For an ounce of Mikado in New Zealand your looking at $450 NZD, but comes back to who you know, $500 for an Ounce of skunk is seen as a decent deal round these parts. $220 for an Ounce of bush.. so gross.


----------



## el shaggy (Aug 28, 2008)

$300-$350 for commercial nuggets(good orange hair count, good tricome coverage). most likely from canada. And lately people have been thinking its worth $60 an eight.

The stupid part is the crispy shit, from mexico I am guessing, isnt much cheaper. Its still decent and gets to baked but its been fried to a crisp from a long journey here. Also has less tricomes.

The worst part is when I am looking I don't know if its coming from the north or south.(this is why I am here, its needs to come from ME)

I don't have the proper connects to get an ounce of named strains and high end stuff. But I should have gotten a dub of Trainwreck 4 hours ago, I am calling the fucker at 7am. I have sampled the shit, and this waiting is fucking killing me.I've lost 3-4 connects in the last 12 months due to quitting or moving.


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 28, 2008)

what i meant was its not ur plant



djmendoza21 said:


> ?????????>?????????


----------



## littlebat (Aug 28, 2008)

In NYC it's usually between $350-$500/oz.


----------



## Jimbo48 (Aug 28, 2008)

In Mass 140 a z and up....


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 28, 2008)

can get merch for like $100 a zip in mass


----------



## captain792000 (Aug 28, 2008)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


thats very hard to believe. 30 bucks an oz.??? im moving to el paso. lol...... that what i pay for 1/8 here. it must be 3/4 oregano, lol...


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 28, 2008)

lol yea i dont believe that at all, maybe 300 an oz if its skunk, shwag i could believe 80 bucks but 30 for an oz of even shwag is wicked low



captain792000 said:


> thats very hard to believe. 30 bucks an oz.??? im moving to el paso. lol...... that what i pay for 1/8 here. it must be 3/4 oregano, lol...


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 28, 2008)

The variety of prices is crazy.


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 28, 2008)

yea dude it really is nuts


----------



## WhoYourWeedMan (Aug 31, 2008)

Just found a Dominican kid on my block who has OG Kush. Best thing ever. If your not from the NYC area you have no idea how hard it could be to get some good Bud.
Unless you know the right ppl that is. All about knowing someone.
Fat Dub bags of Kush But a 1/4 is about $120


----------



## wonta (Aug 31, 2008)

This is a really great informative thread.


----------



## xxbxrxextxtxx (Aug 31, 2008)

detroit 80$$$$


----------



## Bigdog1 (Aug 31, 2008)

$60 an once for decent bud here in Texas.



THANK GOD FOR MEXICO.


----------



## mackiv (Sep 1, 2008)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


hahahahahahaah TX..? juss cuz that skunk gets you ripped doesn't mean its like quality product...brown brown gets me high as fuck...but my body can sense the sub-par quality...come out to NOR CAL....where the weed is legal...TX bud hurts my throat....


----------



## mackiv (Sep 1, 2008)

in NOR Cal....you can find bud for annnnnnny price...foreal.....oh...and its alllllllllllwayyzzzzzzzzzzzzzz gooooooooooooooooodddd!!!!


----------



## weedfeen (Sep 1, 2008)

i pay 120 a oz, 20 dollars for a dub sack. 10 dollars for a dime, 5 4 a nick 60 for a 1/2 oz and quarters range from 25- to 40 around hear in wisconsin


----------



## mackiv (Sep 1, 2008)

mexican water gives you the shits...it grows horrible weed as well...thas why its so cheap...if they had good agro..they wouldnt be so poor...cuz they could farm shit..but they can't...


----------



## butterfly5161 (Sep 1, 2008)

wherse my bud?Dam thats cheap Elpaso.Here in southern ca we pay 300 to 350 for an ounce.We could make some money.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 1, 2008)

Damn I think I'm moving to Texas ! 

In IL (the middle of the state where the corn is, not any city area) I get sort of good weed (no fancy names on our weed, it's just weed) for $100 an ounce.

A little better weed for $120 an ounce

Some crappier weed for $130 an ounce (the last resort guy) 

Then there's shit called dank that they want anywhere from $80 to over a $100 for 3 grams. It's not really that good either. I never buy that shit. 

Texas is looking better and better, I hear there's no property tax there, anyone know if that's true?


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 1, 2008)

butterfly5161 said:


> wherse my bud?Dam thats cheap Elpaso.Here in southern ca we pay 300 to 350 for an ounce.We could make some money.....


cali weed is real weed.
weed worth at least 280 an ounce.
you get what you pay for.


----------



## DRtothE (Sep 1, 2008)

mid FL, you can pay up to 500 for an O of seedless hydro hazy shizzle. OR you can get some decent mids for about 250, 300. i GUARANTEE that dood claiming 100 is buying the kinda weed you can shake the dirt out of, lol.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 1, 2008)

DRtothE said:


> mid FL, you can pay up to 500 for an O of seedless hydro hazy shizzle. OR you can get some decent mids for about 250, 300. i GUARANTEE that dood claiming 100 is buying the kinda weed you can shake the dirt out of, lol.


*Man Florida taxes da fuck out of us.* 120 for ite mids when we can get it for 90 a onion. Idk about that 250-300. 
I could get some kush for 310-340 a onion.


----------



## mackiv (Sep 1, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> cali weed is real weed.
> weed worth at least 280 an ounce.
> you get what you pay for.


+rep DAt.....letemno....


----------



## 7th1der (Sep 1, 2008)

For an Ounce in DC? I pay 450, but I know the dude I am buying from is paying 400. And its only "Pink Hawaiian" or "Jack Herer". I need to come out to NY! lol


----------



## SiKkiNSaNe (Sep 1, 2008)

300$ here.


----------



## Taran (Sep 2, 2008)

Im getting an Ounce for under $100.


----------



## trueblu8 (Sep 4, 2008)

300 - 400 for an ounce of dro, unless you grow you're own right? Like someone said here, you get what you pay for. The people claiming low prices most definitely are talking about stuff with seeds in it, and it is not dro, either that or they don't live in the US. I can see El Paso having very low prices, but it is only because of the close proximity to Mexico and is being brought in from across the border. The real good exotic shit grown here, with no seeds in it you're going to have to pay for, either that or grow your own.


----------



## DWR (Sep 4, 2008)

trueblu8 said:


> 300 - 400 for an ounce of dro, unless you grow you're own right? Like someone said here, you get what you pay for. The people claiming low prices most definitely are talking about stuff with seeds in it, and it is not dro, either that or they don't live in the US. I can see El Paso having very low prices, but it is only because of the close proximity to Mexico and is being brought in from across the border. The real good exotic shit grown here, with no seeds in it you're going to have to pay for, either that or grow your own.




^^ only good weed here where i am..........  Pay 750-850 for 100gramms .... for 1 kilo i pay 7-8 grand.....

And its way better than the american stuff


----------



## InvaderMark (Sep 4, 2008)

right now im paying 130 for an oz of seedless middies. prettty decent stuff i must admit. i did just get a gram of stuf called black berry. it was delicious. but that gram is gone. how awfull.


----------



## hippopatamus (Sep 5, 2008)

dude i just paid $560 for an oz of white rhino in connecticut. Its good bud but thats just way too much money to spend for that weight. The time has definitely come start growing.


----------



## BlazedCheshire (Sep 5, 2008)

In central Florida I can the normal decent shit for $60.00 an OZ. Cheapest LB is like 650 or 700. Unless your trying to get dank fluffy shit with white everywhere, then its like $100.00 for a half an OZ


I buy the cheap decent bud, I smoke too much to afford the better bud


----------



## fezzer6941 (Sep 5, 2008)

can pay upto 160 pounds in yorkshire england


----------



## fezzer6941 (Sep 5, 2008)

DWR said:


> ^^ only good weed here where i am..........  Pay 750-850 for 100gramms .... for 1 kilo i pay 7-8 grand.....
> 
> tek it ur in englnd m8 guddddddd shitttttttt


----------



## DWR (Sep 5, 2008)

fezzer6941 said:


> DWR said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ only good weed here where i am..........  Pay 750-850 for 100gramms .... for 1 kilo i pay 7-8 grand.....
> ...


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 5, 2008)

depending on where u wanna run, its bout 200-350 for a zip of that type of shit that makes u forget to pay bills and shit. then again we are pretty spoiled out here...


----------



## ajmobetter (Sep 5, 2008)

Stress $50-70 a zone in southern cali (I.E)Stress $ 100 - 150 a zone in Virginia
some fire like Chronic, etc in southern cali $220- up


----------



## stillmatic (Sep 5, 2008)

whats stress


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 5, 2008)

I completely forgot sbout this thread. Does anyone know if that girl still comes on RIU?


----------



## stillmatic (Sep 5, 2008)

who peacemane420?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 5, 2008)

it was like xmellxissax or something...i forget. i dont think it was this thread, actually there is another thread with almost the same name.


----------



## stillmatic (Sep 5, 2008)

o ok i dont think i know who ur talkin about


----------



## psyknis (Sep 5, 2008)

$750.00 an ounce on an island east of the carolina's


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 5, 2008)

i kno tyler i dont think so.
but STILLMATIC stress is like dirt or regs.


----------



## stillmatic (Sep 5, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> i kno tyler i dont think so.
> but STILLMATIC stress is like dirt or regs.


oo ok never heard that word for merch, regs, dirt, etc


----------



## stillmatic (Sep 5, 2008)

psyknis said:


> $750.00 an ounce on an island east of the carolina's


holy shit that sucks


----------



## jacksonman1993 (Sep 6, 2008)

end of the year september october i pay around 130-170


----------



## radplane (Sep 6, 2008)

Good mids never out for $140 an ounce, name nug for $340-360...yea..i guess its tolerable. dosen't stop me


----------



## BigBush (Sep 6, 2008)

$350 per oz, $100 per quarter, 70 per eight, 25 per gram. That was what I paid growing up - but that was years ago...


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 6, 2008)

lets guesstimate: quads go from 80 to 170.

if we take an 80 quad, that's 240 an oz, so let's add profit and drop that to 180 an oz
if we look at a 170 quad, that's 680 an oz, so again, lets drop that to 550-600.

big price range.


----------



## Sedition (Sep 6, 2008)

We're lookin at $260 AUD for some reasnoable pot, maybe $300 TOPS for some pretty dank northern lights, sometimes bubblegum kush if any dealers have it. Of course it's the case of who you know, the really big time dealers are wayyyy cheaper than the small time bastards I know.


----------



## AlternateEgo (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay 80 an O for regs, 320 an O for dat GOOOOOOOOOOD shyt


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 8, 2008)

Everything changes like every 5 minutes anyways.... but good prices for good herbs...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 8, 2008)

the taxin is like walmart or wallstreet.
shit has a high n low of the day.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 8, 2008)

bout 120 an ounce 4 sum nice mids (like a seed a gram) 
sometimes it's more cost effective to stock up on mids than buy hydro dwn here miami dealers swear we only smoke weed bcuz of them


----------



## grower64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Here on Vancouver island its ranges from about 140 to 180 per O for indoor
and like 1500 per pound outdoor.


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 8, 2008)

This is such a great topic. We pay 480 an oz for white russian,mr nice guy, sour dez, and between 150 and 250 for what would be considered mids.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 9, 2008)

saw a guy buy ounces for 200 and turn right around and get rid of them for 300 all day... no big deal... if your not growing, or getting dollar value for actual bud value, your getting ripped no matter where you are...


----------



## stillmatic (Sep 9, 2008)

very true, EVERYONE that it changes hands with jacks up the price


----------



## BackDoorMan (Sep 9, 2008)

I pay 70 for shwag, 80 for mid, and 400 for purple haze.. in South Mississippi.. where i'm at.. if you go thirty minutes either way prices start jumping..


----------



## djmendoza21 (Sep 9, 2008)

50 a zip of some bome reg, 40 a zip of that ok reg, 300 a zip for some kill.


----------



## Lilmaccloco (Sep 15, 2008)

Man there has been alot of raids in Arizona, Last mounth you could get a Pound of some bomb Regie for $500 now it's like $7 to $750. per pound it's bad right now.


----------



## captain792000 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just found a dealer here who gets premo cali med bud (not sure what strain) (I havnt hooked up with him yet for a buy) but I guess its 80 bucks a 1/4 ounce.... cant wait to get me some of this..


----------



## Nvr2Stond (Sep 15, 2008)

I pay 130 delivered


----------



## happygrits (Sep 17, 2008)

Sedition said:


> We're lookin at $260 AUD for some reasnoable pot, maybe $300 TOPS for some pretty dank northern lights, sometimes bubblegum kush if any dealers have it. Of course it's the case of who you know, the really big time dealers are wayyyy cheaper than the small time bastards I know.


 
like your sign off I may to use somewhere


----------



## whatnow (Sep 18, 2008)

Well ur all assholes over here in ireland its 300 euro a oz. And wen talking bout bars and wat not i can get a 9 bar for 2 grand even but that still not the cheapest. Thats y growing is the only way


----------



## piski (Sep 19, 2008)

well here in the u.s(Arizona) i get my ounces for 120 if lucky 70 bones


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 19, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> the taxin is like walmart or wallstreet.
> shit has a high n low of the day.


 
let's start up a futures market for the dank weed...we'll call it something powerful like, 'Federal Cannabusiness Exchange' or, 'Cannabanoid Futures Exchange'

I got a silky little rap and I can schmooze like few you can imagine...it'll be necessary for when we're dealing with the Dutch.

Ay holmes...you do the math. Cool?


----------



## berbonber (Sep 19, 2008)

i cant get ounces anymore, or halfs, or even quarters 

so when im buying weed now its like £10 for a gram. damned expensive that is


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 19, 2008)

i dunno if im the first from ak but its 175 to 315 here good shit too like matinuska thuderfuck


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 19, 2008)

oh yeah, the thread topic...

...an ounce is anywhere from 240 to 320 dollars in the beautiful Pacific NW.

I know a guy or two, so the ish I get for 240 is the slick-your-hair-back variety that can be found on the streets for 320.

That said, it's kind of a free market in the world these days. I've heard dealers complain about the cost of fuel...it's no big deal if you're passing dubs and dimes, but if you gotta go a few miles to drop an eighth, then another few miles to drop a quarter. Maybe a cat will pick up a half or and ounce, but then you'll need to cruise a few miles to recop...

I quit outside sales in 05 due to the rising cost of fuel - when gas had not hit 3 bux. I can't even imagine reselling bags on a delivery and making any money.

And really, unless you're going commercial with 1000w or substantially more, there just ain't that much money in the green. Maybe if you're 19 or 23 with little of life's trappings...but I got to pay bills, see? And with the margin of MJ being so small...sheeeit. It just ain't worth the trouble to me.

Besides...I'm legal where I lay, and that's worth not risking to me.


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 19, 2008)

berbonber said:


> i cant get ounces anymore, or halfs, or even quarters
> 
> so when im buying weed now its like £10 for a gram. damned expensive that is


Ten quid a g? dang holmes...that's some spendy smoke.

But quality, I imagine?

Why's the cannabis so damn expensive in the UK? Y'all got all the cool seedbanks over there...

and with that, why is there such a shortage of buds?


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 19, 2008)

mistaphuck said:


> i dunno if im the first from ak but its 175 to 315 here good shit too like matinuska thuderfuck


Hey there. Welcome to RIU.

There's some others from AK here...we were actually talking about the matinuska strains just a few days ago...

You'll dig it.

U a growie?

aw snap...you're not NEW...


----------



## berbonber (Sep 19, 2008)

KingJMS said:


> Ten quid a g? dang holmes...that's some spendy smoke.
> 
> But quality, I imagine?
> 
> ...


i wish man its ok but certainly not quality i dont get to pick the strain or anything and its normally not even dried properly. i dont get it either i think its cause most UK dealers are still selling soaps, theres more demand for soap cause its cheaper and it lasts longer


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 19, 2008)

wat you mean im not new? and yeah i grow


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 19, 2008)

whatnow said:


> Well ur all assholes over here in ireland its 300 euro a oz. And wen talking bout bars and wat not i can get a 9 bar for 2 grand even but that still not the cheapest. Thats y growing is the only way


I feel left out... don't forget about the rest of us. we americans are assholes too


after all the equipment and supplies, then running the setup for 2 or 3 months, there really is a lot of money going into the hobby. but is it worth it? without a doubt.


----------



## XxHazexX (Sep 19, 2008)

100$ Flat anymore than that they bullshitin you. That better be some fire!!! for 180+


----------



## Couver (Sep 19, 2008)

maybe im moody ... but i cant stand when people poison threads with talks of regs and mids! I could give two fucks what someone could get regs or mids for.. if you could get 20 pounds for 20 bucks (sometimes claimed prices are such bullshit), it still wouldnt matter! and just an FYI, there is no such thing as "good mids". thats an oxymoron, morons. they are "mids" at best, no matter what! just mids! hence the name. I feel like we are talking hyundai when mercedes is the standard. cant we start an RIU for people who are interested in "regs" and "mids"? i think we should all be on the same page. Just my rant.


----------



## highs149 (Sep 19, 2008)

^^^6absolutely true man


----------



## RollaFatty (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow... u guys need to move to Canada $120 an O for hydro and about 80 for some bomb ass outdoor.

The thing is that its hard to find some really nice outdoor so i always end up buying hydro, but after smoking it all the time I get sick of it i have to change it up. Cant wait until my hommer bud is done 3 weeks


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 19, 2008)

my supplier just got some new stuff $120 an oz, but he says he paid to much for it, and it's still to moist.


----------



## dum (Sep 20, 2008)

In seattle, wa a good dealer will give about 1/7 (a little more than an eighth) for 40 bucks. This is some really good weed by the way, the kind you would take a glamour shot of on a seed sight. My friend is friends with a dealer good so we're about to get a full zip for 100. I can't wait until my sativa's harvested so I don't have to deal with the risk of dealers and how the quality will be, (or even paying for that matter) I got a feeling I'm gonna be impressed.


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 21, 2008)

even though its kinda legal in canada it still seems hard to sell for 120 an ounce and make money
electric and water and nutes and medium and of course time......120 selling wholesale still doensnt seem to be enough


----------



## Zardokk (Sep 21, 2008)

I can get an O of mids (better than schwag, but still seeded bud) for between $90 and $150, all depending on the quality and the time. Sometimes we get fantastic mids in town for like $100 an O, but the decent stuff is usually $120-150. For high-quality dank bud, it's almost always $60 an 8th. I never buy an O of dank because I can't afford it.


----------



## quickwiz (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm glad I read this thread. I'm in NJ about 10-15 minutes from Staten Island and i've been paying 275 for BC and 450 for some kush. Looks like i need some new connects.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Sep 21, 2008)

quickwiz said:


> I'm glad I read this thread. I'm in NJ about 10-15 minutes from Staten Island and i've been paying 275 for BC and 450 for some kush. Looks like i need some new connects.


Actually you are getting rather cheap based on your location...


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 22, 2008)

this thread has been going on for a while. we got a good idea of prices in different areas. I wonder what wholesale is going for. people who grow, what does it sell for? so many people say $250-$300 for mids. is the grower selling for ~$200 an ounce, or is someone price gouging? is it really that hard to make any decent money growing?


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 22, 2008)

the money that you get out of it all depends on what kind of business or operation u got for you, or both... you could do alrite off tree and pay your taxes, at least out here you can. my dude just bought a house and his third car off tree and he aint even start growing yet...




lorenzo08 said:


> this thread has been going on for a while. we got a good idea of prices in different areas. I wonder what wholesale is going for. people who grow, what does it sell for? so many people say $250-$300 for mids. is the grower selling for ~$200 an ounce, or is someone price gouging? is it really that hard to make any decent money growing?


----------



## Pirate420 (Sep 22, 2008)

I live in so cal and I have a good connect that gets me medical for about 300 an O.


----------



## marketresource (Sep 22, 2008)

I live in upstate NY and can get an ounce of high grade shit for 200-240


----------



## grindafish (Sep 23, 2008)

About 60 for an 1/8 so $480 an ounce.


----------



## blablabla (Sep 23, 2008)

wow! im new here but that sounds great! out here in nj im gettin burned kush and granddaddy purp are 450 and sour is 550!! and it tastes good but the high is short


----------



## airman (Sep 23, 2008)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


Is it dirt weed sprayed with skunk juice?



In Montana I pay 300-400. It seems to be the same anywhere in the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## captain792000 (Sep 24, 2008)

airman said:


> Is it dirt weed sprayed with skunk juice?
> 
> 
> 
> thats what im wondering... lol...theres no way in hell anyone can buy mary in the USA for 30 dollars an oz...lol... I doubt if you could even buy it that cheap right on a plantation down in Mexico...lol ...for 30 bucks... i can pick up an 1/8 of seedy mexican schwag... but thats all im getting...


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 24, 2008)

$30 an ounce, you might as well get it for free. probably just getting an ounce confused with an 8th.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2008)

It depends what medical dispensary i go to that day


----------



## CNDSOG (Sep 24, 2008)

depends but roughly $160 to $240/ounce


----------



## loke (Sep 24, 2008)

The good grade A+ chronic costs $500 an oz for me and probably $300 for his fellow Mexicans.


----------



## Gravtronics (Sep 24, 2008)

200 per NY Dro


----------



## marleyfan (Sep 24, 2008)

here in south carolina i can get an ounce of KB for $65 and some grand daddy purp for $100.in VA an ounce would cost me $160 and thats with good hook ups.a pound for 350-400


----------



## CNDSOG (Sep 24, 2008)

marleyfan said:


> here in south carolina i can get an ounce of KB for $65 and some grand daddy purp for $100.in VA an ounce would cost me $160 and thats with good hook ups.a pound for 350-400


damn pound is cheep , pound here is $3840


----------



## sensikush75 (Sep 24, 2008)

400 for a pound of kb? Thats the prices I pay for a lb of shwag


----------



## CNDSOG (Sep 24, 2008)

sensikush75 said:


> 400 for a pound of kb? Thats the prices I pay for a lb of shwag


I've never smoked sweg in my life , its always been the best and will never go for any thing less


----------



## sensikush75 (Sep 24, 2008)

I think you're full of shit.


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Sep 24, 2008)

for a pound of shwag here in Tx is between 300 and 425 per lb. an once is about 40 for me. and if i buy dro is 20 dollars per gram. you guys are getting ripped up north. i was gonna move to Colorado but at these prices i don't think i want to


----------



## CNDSOG (Sep 24, 2008)

DevilDogg3103 said:


> for a pound of shwag here in Tx is between 300 and 425 per lb. an once is about 40 for me. and if i buy dro is 20 dollars per gram. you guys are getting ripped up north. i was gonna move to Colorado but at these prices i don't think i want to


its alot here because alot of the big growers have been getting busted


----------



## marketresource (Sep 24, 2008)

200-240 an ounce upstate NY


----------



## bbqchip (Sep 24, 2008)

instead of the price that you can get as a hook up people should state the normal price around their area cuz some the prices people are sayin are just ridiculously cheap .


----------



## piski (Sep 24, 2008)

weed is free cuz i grow it...


----------



## CNDSOG (Sep 24, 2008)

bbqchip said:


> instead of the price that you can get as a hook up people should state the normal price around their area cuz some the prices people are sayin are just ridiculously cheap .


that is the price around here , its not going down since over 10,000 plants were seezed in not even a week


----------



## CNDSOG (Sep 24, 2008)

piski said:


> weed is free cuz i grow it...


yea that's why I decided to start to grow my own , got a grow journal of my own on my sig , still waiting for my seeds though


----------



## piski (Sep 24, 2008)

CNDSOG said:


> yea that's why I decided to start to grow my own , got a grow journal of my own on my sig , still waiting for my seeds though


i might start a grow journal sooon


----------



## CNDSOG (Sep 24, 2008)

piski said:


> i might start a grow journal sooon


sweet I must watch your's , I got my grow area set up with 4 spider plants xD just doing a test run you could say


----------



## piski (Sep 24, 2008)

CNDSOG said:


> sweet I must watch your's , I got my grow area set up with 4 spider plants xD just doing a test run you could say


niiice i see wher ur goin


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm in Texas and in mexico its 60 a pound but once it crosses the border it jumps to 300 per pound. so now i just want to grow my own. i mean its just for me anyways and it helps my medical condition so i figure why not right.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 25, 2008)

DevilDogg3103 said:


> I'm in Texas and in mexico its 60 a pound but once it crosses the border it jumps to 300 per pound. so now i just want to grow my own. i mean its just for me anyways and it helps my medical condition so i figure why not right.


$300 a pound and you're complaining? how long would that last you, a year or 2? with those prices, I'd only be growing to have some better quality stuff for myself.


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

move 2 az and maybe i'll giv u a pound or two


----------



## freshmess (Sep 25, 2008)

its 140 to 160 pounds per ounce always damp and always shit weed thats why ive got green fingers now


----------



## blurry6591 (Sep 25, 2008)

160 in north carolina


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

free for me


----------



## sensikush75 (Sep 25, 2008)

A pound last two years? lol. A pound wouldnt last me 6 months..


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 25, 2008)

sensikush75 said:


> A pound last two years? lol. A pound wouldnt last me 6 months..


I guess I'm not much of a pot head. about 1/4 oz a month. lol


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Sep 25, 2008)

lorenzo08 said:


> $300 a pound and you're complaining? how long would that last you, a year or 2? with those prices, I'd only be growing to have some better quality stuff for myself.


 
no i'm not complaining i just figure why buy it when i can grow it. i mean i'm the only one that smokes it and i know what i'm smoking and how good its gonna be. you buy off the street and its old,moldy,or just shit weed. i about to roll it up right now so ttyl


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 25, 2008)

DevilDogg3103 said:


> no i'm not complaining i just figure why buy it when i can grow it. i mean i'm the only one that smokes it and i know what i'm smoking and how good its gonna be. you buy off the street and its old,moldy,or just shit weed. i about to roll it up right now so ttyl


oh wow, don't you start rubbing it in... I have another hour of work then an hour drive home, then I can smoke. lol


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Remember it Quality no Quantity *


----------



## pieratedd (Sep 26, 2008)

£170 an oz here now in birmingham UK. wow cant wait till me crop comes in.


----------



## berbonber (Sep 26, 2008)

wow man thats a heavy price


----------



## captain792000 (Sep 26, 2008)

lorenzo08 said:


> oh wow, don't you start rubbing it in... I have another hour of work then an hour drive home, then I can smoke. lol


 
ok now your both rubbing it in....lol...I cant smoke till 11:30 pm tonight.. when my babies wake up... there in flower in the basement and thats the only place I can smoke...lol....

10 years ago in NYC , I paid 500 an ounce for some good ole purple haze and an ounce of williams weed.... thats the most Ive ever paid... I use to buy 5 lbs for 2 grand back when I sold for decent mids in NYC...


----------



## Mattplusness (Sep 26, 2008)

regs, 100 an o
dank, 350-450 an o


----------



## piski (Sep 27, 2008)

my mazar looks soo good almost time 4 harvest


----------



## Killa Man (Sep 27, 2008)

Decents regs - 220 $
the killa is anywhere from 250-400$


----------



## piski (Sep 27, 2008)

Killa Man said:


> Decents regs - 220 $
> the killa is anywhere from 250-400$


wow reg 4 250 i sell mine 4 $80 high grade 4 $120


----------



## Killa Man (Sep 27, 2008)

piski said:


> wow reg 4 250 i sell mine 4 $80 high grade 4 $120


 
shit son where you at?


----------



## piski (Sep 27, 2008)

Killa Man said:


> shit son where you at?


AZ is wher my shits all at..hehe


----------



## Killa Man (Sep 27, 2008)

Im up near canada


----------



## piski (Sep 27, 2008)

Killa Man said:


> Im up near canada


ooo damn ur far im in the states near the west coast


----------



## Kingb420 (Sep 27, 2008)

$140 med/ low high grade


----------



## piski (Sep 27, 2008)

Mattplusness said:


> regs, 100 an o
> dank, 350-450 an o


like i wuz saying haha i sell reg 4 $80 high grade 4 $120


----------



## pieceofshit (Sep 27, 2008)

a straight bill here. its some fuckin boo boo shit though. cough your lungs out


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 27, 2008)

never that...


----------



## pid119 (Sep 28, 2008)

how much will an oz of 100% organic trainwreck fed with just tap water go far in the uk ? ta  im approx a week from harvest  this picture looks brutal for the plant coz i trimmed quite heavily but it didnt hurt it one bit i just wanted to mature the lower/smaller buds which it is doing lol


----------



## bengrowin (Sep 28, 2008)

what!?!?!?!? 30 an oz whoevers growing that must not have much pride or value their time lol! thats insane but enjoy!!! In southern PA you can get an oz of reg for around 120 or an oz of some killer for around 400


----------



## Strange 1366616 (Sep 30, 2008)

In Tasmania, Australia i think the street price at the moment is about $250 AUD but it all depends on the person your getting it off (are they a friend), you would probably get it for about $200. idk it all depends on the circumstances. i dont buy it.
I know the price once was a dollar a cone. Ripped off.


----------



## piski (Oct 1, 2008)

pieceofshit said:


> a straight bill here. its some fuckin boo boo shit though. cough your lungs out


hahahaha


----------



## Deputy (Oct 6, 2008)

So, I grow 5 different strains just north of Seattle, WA. I currently sell them all only by the OZ and only for $300. No ifs ands or buts.

This is organic, hydro, grown indoor...obviously, grown to maturity, trimmed well, dried and cured before being packed and moved.

How much would you be willing to pay for each strain?

Afghan Kush?
Purple Skunk x Big Bud Skunk?
Bunker Bud?
God's Treat?
Lemon Skunk?
Hardcore?

The cost of gas, rockwool, lights, ballasts, nutes...etc, is just killing me and I'd like to know if I can raise prices. I hear that by the time my product hits the street, it MAY be going for $500 an OZ..but that could just be BS.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 6, 2008)

Here in Vegas if its the dank. 350 and up. If you're a dealer and your smart...you can piece it out for 60 and 8th all the way up to 480 an oz. If it's the bammer your lookin at 60 an oz. but that's the mexican ran over by a car shipped in a gas tank shit. But noone older than 14 smokes that


----------



## KWsmoke (Oct 6, 2008)

Denton- TEXAS 

$420- Lemon Kush


----------



## piski (Oct 7, 2008)

if u live here in az,usa i'll sell u an ounce of ssh 4 50 bones


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, that is about what it is around here. I am lucky enought to get dank and not pay as much, but ya gotta KNOW people, ya know?


Be growin my own VERY soon, and won't hafta worry about $$$ it.


----------



## GSTATUS (Oct 7, 2008)

Last year and the year before that Newyork was flooded with "dro" or "beasters" very dense weed for about 200 a zip. Now its all highgrade shit if you buy a Single ounce it will prolly run you about 400.


----------



## Hootnnuts (Oct 7, 2008)

damn i love TEXAS! an oz of dank is $40-$50 down here in south texas.


----------



## PuffyMcSmokeSmoke (Oct 7, 2008)

bud 4rom texas comes 4rom mexico tha lowest of tha low ... tastes like dirt n 
oregano thats y its cheap


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 7, 2008)

I get this stuff for less than 200 a oz but Im not just getting oz's I let em go to close friends for 260 and anyone else 300+

The club takes the Barney off my hands for 3400 a p and sells it for 360 an oz.

Barney





Strawberry Cough


----------



## awry (Oct 7, 2008)

Hootnnuts said:


> damn i love TEXAS! an oz of dank is $40-$50 down here in south texas.



mexxxicann import!!!

lol

180 here 700 1/4thlb, yet 20$ gets u 1.6g lol..

seriously depends who u go through, or sell to...


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Oct 7, 2008)

Around here you can get a chunk of molded shit for $40 but it will make your lungs feel like shit. Some good bud is between $200-$400. And every now you'll run into those $500 ounces. But i dont buy or sell weed, I smoke it all day long. Im a hillbilly, I never have to leave the farm.


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 7, 2008)

awry said:


> mexxxicann import!!!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


 What area are you in and what does the herb look like


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 7, 2008)

250 for good shit here in virginia but weed is pretty much every where here... cant even go downtown with out runnin into someone i know askin if i want to smoke out


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 7, 2008)

xcyraxx said:


> 250 for good shit here in virginia but weed is pretty much every where here... cant even go downtown with out runnin into someone i know askin if i want to smoke out


Any photos,

'good weed' is kinda subjective, not that I'm saying its not I just want to see its beauty.


----------



## crazedtimmy (Oct 8, 2008)

Greymattertripp said:


> I get this stuff for less than 200 a oz but Im not just getting oz's I let em go to close friends for 260 and anyone else 300+
> 
> The club takes the Barney off my hands for 3400 a p and sells it for 360 an oz.
> 
> ...


 That barney looks good hmmmmmm, yummy, i can taste it


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 8, 2008)

crazedtimmy said:


> That barney looks good hmmmmmm, yummy, i can taste it


 
hell yeah!!!

Thanks!


----------



## crazedtimmy (Oct 8, 2008)

Greymattertripp said:


> hell yeah!!!
> 
> Thanks!


 Hey can you accept pm's


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 8, 2008)

crazedtimmy said:


> Hey can you accept pm's


 I believe so, try sending me one and let me know so I can check.


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 8, 2008)

ill post you a pic of my plants when there done and youll know what good weed is lol


----------



## crazedtimmy (Oct 8, 2008)

xcyraxx said:


> ill post you a pic of my plants when there done and youll know what good weed is lol


 i want to see my friend


----------



## Kennedy (Oct 8, 2008)

In NZ it's usually $350 from what i hear, heard of some as low as $220 though.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 8, 2008)

$400 for Cali bomb.
much less than $300 and it's just not legit.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> $400 for Cali bomb.
> much less than $300 and it's just not legit.


haha 400, you got rip'd, 350 is the most ANYONE should pay for and oz, i dont give a fuc how good it is, nothing over 60 1/8 either


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> $400 for Cali bomb.
> much less than $300 and it's just not legit.


 
Honestly, I can get the best herb on the planet for under 300 all day.

You just have to have friends who have specially colored thumbs.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 8, 2008)

i grow my own.
just listing medical prices guys.


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i grow my own.
> just listing medical prices guys.


Gotcha, medical prices are ghastly. I'm all too familiar.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 8, 2008)

lol yea you must go to some fuc'd up clubs haha, how is 400 and oz caregiving? no disprespect


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 8, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1436702]lol yea you must go to some fuc'd up clubs haha, how is 400 and oz caregiving? no disprespect [/quote]

The most I've seen is 350 sometimes 360 for a oz at the clubs.

Don't bother me any, they'll pay more for the weight.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 8, 2008)

yea haha, i go to clubs out here in the Valley, so there always different prices, but like i said , i will never pay more than 350 oz. or 60 1/8


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 8, 2008)

[QUOTE="SICC";1436702]lol yea you must go to some fuc'd up clubs haha, how is 400 and oz caregiving? no disprespect [/QUOTE]

i live in the 805 dude. it's pricey here. if i dont have my own weed to smoke my buddies always do. when we do make it to the club we never buys ounces, thats a waste, we just buy some small amounts of crazy exotics.

p.s. all the clubs in s.b. are closing down. most of them are already gone.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 8, 2008)

Yea but the clubs in SB always suc'd tho haha, yea i dont buy Ounces that much either, unless theres a good deal, i mean the last ounce i got off the street was platinum bubba, shit was crazy, dankest smell iv inhaled so far, was all white and sticky icky oo wee, put it in tha air haha, 350, but i see what you mean


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

I just sold my future brother in law 2 OZ for $450 each....... Thats the going rate .. I told him , If you dont buy it someone else will...


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I just sold my future brother in law 2 OZ for $450 each....... Thats the going rate .. I told him , If you dont buy it someone else will...


Thats we do it...

If you don't want it


----------



## tckfui (Oct 8, 2008)

prices here are pretty crazy, 20-150 USD for an ounce of shwag, 375- 500 for piff


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 8, 2008)

i dont think id ever buy weed at a club... in fact i dont think ill ever buy from i random ass dealer ever again because after my first grow i just know how much shit people doto weed to fuck it up... like bug sprey, hairspray, ferts on the last day of flowering lol... i cant wait to taste my weed 100% natural eggshells and coffee grinds dirt and fresh mountain water... ahh its gonna be so good


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 8, 2008)

xcyraxx said:


> i dont think id ever buy weed at a club... in fact i dont think ill ever buy from i random ass dealer ever again because after my first grow i just know how much shit people doto weed to fuck it up... like bug sprey, hairspray, ferts on the last day of flowering lol... i cant wait to taste my weed 100% natural eggshells and coffee grinds dirt and fresh mountain water... ahh its gonna be so good


haha wtf hairspray, no wonder you had a bad experience


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 8, 2008)

uhh ive never really had a bad experiance... im sure youve smoked hairspray too its not like your dealer is gonna say ohh yeah by the way i just sprayed a fresh coat of oh zone killer on there injoy....i dont know if any of my weed has ever had it but dealers do it alot.... i have smoked shit with bug spray i know because some one found out this guy was doing it and the dealer nearly got killed..... i dont mean bug spray for pests i mean bug spray to get you fucked


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 8, 2008)

haha me? naw, i only get Medical shit, but i see waht your sayin, ima start to grow in a lil but i wanna read, read, and read some more


----------



## downhiller6325 (Oct 9, 2008)

best thing you can do is read and read....know your system!!!!if you start right there will be few mistakes...


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 9, 2008)

xcyraxx said:


> uhh ive never really had a bad experiance... im sure youve smoked hairspray too its not like your dealer is gonna say ohh yeah by the way i just sprayed a fresh coat of oh zone killer on there injoy....i dont know if any of my weed has ever had it but dealers do it alot.... i have smoked shit with bug spray i know because some one found out this guy was doing it and the dealer nearly got killed..... i dont mean bug spray for pests i mean bug spray to get you fucked


Thats fucking dirty.


----------



## gr33n thumb (Oct 10, 2008)

average price in cali for an Oz. is 300 bucks. if you have no good hookups and just call someone who calls someone who calls someone, youll get a proper (28 grams) of dank cali bud for 300 bucks. 

I know so many growers so I have paid as little as 50 bucks for an oz. but I usaully buy in bulk.


----------



## Therion (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a grower in the family.

He grows diesel and AK-47 and sells them to me at $75 an ounce. Really good dro'ed out shit. 

Then you have the general local market which differs.

Good skunk is by gram... about $25 a gram.
Shwag is $20-30 a quarter, 40-50 a half, and 100-120 an ounce.

I've probably smoked everything the bigger growers around here have put out. There must be 5-6 of them that I know of because it's always the same shit and there isn't a lot of care taken in the plants. Buds aren't very tight etc. etc.

Up north 30-40 miles I get something called "Popcorn". It's $10 a gram and actually worth the money if I'm in the area. The guy I buy it from isn't stingy and usually gives me more than what I pay for.


----------



## lobodelaire (Oct 11, 2008)

can go from 15 to 80 bucks dependin on what quality u get... paradise


----------



## Deputy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's responses regarding local price. I know it's an ongoing topic in multiple threads. I'm new to the "industry". I think it's a little funny how I got started. My partner was buying product and I just thought it was way too much $. So, I agreed to start growing for her in two of our closets.
I've really been wanting a puppy, so this kind of gave me something to "care" for w/o the responsibility of a puppy, though I've found it's about the same amount of work...it just doesn't pee on my carpet.
When my first grow, which was 3 Afghan Kush which yielded about 6oz, we looked at each other and were like...who's gonna smoke all this?! Yea, right?! So, she kept two ounces and I asked a friend if they knew where I could unload the other four.
I come from a super-sheltered background, so I don't smoke weed and I sure as heck had no idea how to sell it. When I found out they had a friend who would give me $300 an oz for it I was excited to say the least.
I started a personal grow to come out with 2 oz and $1200. So, I took my mom and made 6 more plants. Obviously, came out with more personal stash and some to unload. About a year later, I'm still very much a newb. Everything I know is from this website and a combination of books I've purchased on Amazon.
Unfortunately, I don't have the same background some people do, so I often find myself going to urbandictionary.com to look-up what words mean! Yeah, I'm lame and very uncool.
To take legal precautions, I've obtained a medical card. I don't know if this is a pipe dream, but I'm really sick of my day job and some of my favorite time is the time I spent with my plants. I'm hoping to somehow turn a profit here.
I'm just a suburban, middle class, white lesbo growing some plants that happen to help people medicinally and recreationally. I truly believe cannabis doesn't hurt anyone and to be honest, in the last 8 years, I've accumulated tens of thousands of dollars in debt due to our lame economy and I feel this is my only way out.
Anyway, I guess that was me venting. I feel like a criminal, but I hope...in that growing these plants, I can pay off some of my debt, help sick people and help healthy people get thru their shitty days a little better!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 13, 2008)

Deputy said:


> Thanks for everyone's responses regarding local price. I know it's an ongoing topic in multiple threads. I'm new to the "industry". I think it's a little funny how I got started. My partner was buying product and I just thought it was way too much $. So, I agreed to start growing for her in two of our closets.
> I've really been wanting a puppy, so this kind of gave me something to "care" for w/o the responsibility of a puppy, though I've found it's about the same amount of work...it just doesn't pee on my carpet.
> When my first grow, which was 3 Afghan Kush which yielded about 6oz, we looked at each other and were like...who's gonna smoke all this?! Yea, right?! So, she kept two ounces and I asked a friend if they knew where I could unload the other four.
> I come from a super-sheltered background, so I don't smoke weed and I sure as heck had no idea how to sell it. When I found out they had a friend who would give me $300 an oz for it I was excited to say the least.
> ...


 
Nice, +REP


----------



## SmokinBong83 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmmm, maybe I'm glad I'm in Arkansas. I had been paying $80-100 for an ounce.....$40-50 for a half ounce.

Now I'm in trouble because I can't find anything at all!

Jeni


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 13, 2008)

[quote="Deputy
_Thanks for everyone's responses regarding local price. I know it's an ongoing topic in multiple threads. I'm new to the "industry". I think it's a little funny how I got started. My partner was buying product and I just thought it was way too much $. So, I agreed to start growing for her in two of our closets._
_I've really been wanting a puppy, so this kind of gave me something to "care" for w/o the responsibility of a puppy, though I've found it's about the same amount of work...it just doesn't pee on my carpet._
_When my first grow, which was 3 Afghan Kush which yielded about 6oz, we looked at each other and were like...who's gonna smoke all this?! Yea, right?! So, she kept two ounces and I asked a friend if they knew where I could unload the other four._
_I come from a super-sheltered background, so I don't smoke weed and I sure as heck had no idea how to sell it. When I found out they had a friend who would give me $300 an oz for it I was excited to say the least._
_I started a personal grow to come out with 2 oz and $1200. So, I took my mom and made 6 more plants. Obviously, came out with more personal stash and some to unload. About a year later, I'm still very much a newb. Everything I know is from this website and a combination of books I've purchased on Amazon._
_Unfortunately, I don't have the same background some people do, so I often find myself going to urbandictionary.com to look-up what words mean! Yeah, I'm lame and very uncool._
_To take legal precautions, I've obtained a medical card. I don't know if this is a pipe dream, but I'm really sick of my day job and some of my favorite time is the time I spent with my plants. I'm hoping to somehow turn a profit here._
_I'm just a suburban, middle class, white lesbo growing some plants that happen to help people medicinally and recreationally. I truly believe cannabis doesn't hurt anyone and to be honest, in the last 8 years, I've accumulated tens of thousands of dollars in debt due to our lame economy and I feel this is my only way out._
_Anyway, I guess that was me venting. I feel like a criminal, but I hope...in that growing these plants, I can pay off some of my debt, help sick people and help healthy people get thru their shitty days a little better!_
[/quote]

That is awesome and I fully support your efforts. One thing though.


Please be careful especially speaking of profit making, the IRS is unfriendly.

I take that back, they're evil


----------



## Fractures (Oct 13, 2008)

I can get an ounce of OG Kush for about $190. Really depends on what I am getting.


----------



## piski (Oct 13, 2008)

Weed is Free


----------



## cooker06 (Oct 14, 2008)

ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## DWR (Oct 14, 2008)

I just sold an ounce for 300 ! 

muahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Style.. and we smoked 2 joints and 1 blunt  Wich was nice of him cuz he threw about 3 gramms in the blunt and about 1 g in each spliff

hah.


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 14, 2008)

DWR said:


> I just sold an ounce for 300 !
> 
> muahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Style.. and we smoked 2 joints and 1 blunt  Wich was nice of him cuz he threw about 3 gramms in the blunt and about 1 g in each spliff
> 
> hah.


I hook up friends (and I do not use the term lightly) with o's for like 260-280, but anyone else 300+, shit if someone dicks me around I'll drop that shit for 320 but thats as high as I go


----------



## l33tjay (Oct 14, 2008)

150$ canadian for 28.2 grams straight


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 14, 2008)

My buddy came down with some herb that was all small buds, really good frosty stinky ass bud, stone henge was the strain, and he had a P he was letting go for 2G's, I didn't take it because I ended up taking the Barney Purples instead, but dude ended up selling it out east for 3500 and the dudes that bought it were fucking STOKED.


----------



## thegripper (Oct 14, 2008)

how do you guys get such cheap deals is it just area or you got a solid hookup wtfzzz 40 a oz for skunk was said on like page 2 lol.

its like

80$ a oz for some dirt regulars (outdoor grown just watered over the summer period)

180$ for some hydro

and 340-400$ for a oz of some haze/jack herar/sour diesal/kush(kush is mainly 400$ or more sometimes 

is it just economy in certain areas of usa or what?


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Oct 14, 2008)

i guess it depends how much love you get from the locals... two eighty for the nastest jack herer ever...shittin all over everything i have smoked in the past eleven years


----------



## Dabrowngoku (Oct 14, 2008)

Over here in da AZ we can get prices from 25$ an Oz of some Mexican Schwag dirty over the bored what the fuck did i just smoke weed. or You can get that homegrown hydroponics without seeds just crystals everywhere sticky to the touch bud and fluffy like cotton candy bud for 450$.

This are the prices cause it varies on whether there has been a lot of bust.

Oz. Schwag Brown. Rating 0-3 - Worst weed you can get looks like it came from a cows anus and the just threw some stems in dem. Only get this if you really really desperate like those wifes on t.v.
Price: 25-30$
High:Sometimes no high at all and if you smoke to much it gives you one of those headache highs.

Oz. Mids Green Rating 4-6 - Pretty decent weed green with hairs it those ones that actually make it across the boarder with out getting fucked up. these usually come compress so this means less crystals  but it still better than that Mexican schwag.
Price: 30-45$
High: Decent high for the everyday smoker nothing special you "might" get the munchies but thats after smoking a few blunts. This is for the after school smoker def.

Oz. Highs Lime Green - Rating 7-8 - This shit is the best way to go when you want to smoke a blunt a get blown with friends. You friends will be asking you were the bud at because that aroma will be coming out your pockets and when you break it down and smoke it make sure your in a place were there is no rats because this shit will smell your block up. Stuff Like this comes Cheap in the winter but hard to come buy in the summer.
Price: 50-80$
High:Good High sit back relax hit a blunt with a friend and get blown cause one blunt is all you need. I see people over doing it but i stick to getting high to my liking and not over do it.

Oz. Hydro Crystalized - Rating 9-10 - Now when you can afford it this is the best way to go from White Widow, Strawberry Cough, Purple Urkle, Super Skunk all this are just a few hydros i tryed and each with there own unique look taste and high. The best Hydro i smoke hands down was this one called Island Kush i never heard of it again but it was like breathing in and out that fresh ocean air.
High:Varies from very heavy stuck on the couch high (black berry kush) to Uplifting High (NL) to Stoned High (Super Skunk) but it all varies all that these have in common is that they have a vary pungient smell (but they all don't smell the same. 
Prices: 350 for some Sour Deisel or 450 for Some Blue TrainWreck or White Widow


----------



## lorenzo08 (Oct 14, 2008)

would your best friend sell you an 8th at cost or make a profit? is that ok or common practice, or just wrong?


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 14, 2008)

lorenzo08 said:


> would your best friend sell you an 8th at cost or make a profit? is that ok or common practice, or just wrong?


I always make at least 5 bucks of profit and all my friends wouldn't have it anyother way.

I provide a service and it costs money and time (most valuable resource you have) to drive and go procure cannabis.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Oct 14, 2008)

Greymattertripp said:


> I always make at least 5 bucks of profit and all my friends wouldn't have it anyother way.
> 
> I provide a service and it costs money and time (most valuable resource you have) to drive and go procure cannabis.


what about best friend/room mate? no driving


----------



## towlee (Oct 14, 2008)

$220 if u get it from me...and yes its the super...anywhere else $320....Prolly the reason a lb is gone in a week


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 14, 2008)

towlee said:


> $220 if u get it from me...and yes its the super...anywhere else $320....Prolly the reason a lb is gone in a week


Word.

Flipping p's like vanna white and shit.


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 14, 2008)

lorenzo08 said:


> what about best friend/room mate? no driving


No driving??? Does he grow it? If he does its still not free you have to factor in the costs of production.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Oct 14, 2008)

Greymattertripp said:


> No driving??? Does he grow it? If he does its still not free you have to factor in the costs of production.


well, I mean, buy in bulk then sell..


----------



## captain792000 (Oct 14, 2008)

im fucking stoked... ive hooked up with a dealer who has a steady life long supply of cali orange kush , i pay 320 an oz...


----------



## lorenzo08 (Oct 14, 2008)

captain792000 said:


> im fucking stoked... ive hooked up with a dealer who has a steady life long supply of cali orange kush , i pay 320 an oz...


yum. I wanna grow a steady supply of something like that


----------



## BRSkunk (Oct 14, 2008)

Out here we pay anywhere from $220 through to $280... and it isn't even any decent strains or ones I can name, but its dank.


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 14, 2008)

Damn. I pay around $40 for an ounce of regs over in Florida.


----------



## Mr.Kush420 (Oct 14, 2008)

$40? who would sell it that cheap there is no point..up here in canada, manitoba i can get good indoor for $140


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 14, 2008)

It's just as katt williams calls it regular weed. Not killa, thrilla, none of that shit. It's smokeable, so why not buy it? I'm not buyin that bullshit after my white widow harvest though.


----------



## BRSkunk (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm on other side of the world...


----------



## ttuason1369 (Oct 14, 2008)

In ogden, Ut, Usa, it ranges anywhere from $240-$480 oz


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 14, 2008)

captain792000 said:


> im fucking stoked... ive hooked up with a dealer who has a steady life long supply of cali orange kush , i pay 320 an oz...


I would get bored too fast with one strain, shit after a couple days I want some new shit.

Like I had this shit I got, some Gods Gift (very nice), on the weekend from a place over here off of marconi







Then I saw a new place opened up off of el camino and I was like, fuck, I need some different weed . 

I got some GDP from this place and its stanky and stoney







Like usual I got a freebie for being a first time patient  and they hooked it up with a nicely sized cone.


----------



## tokenwhiteguy (Oct 14, 2008)

here in detroit its about 350-400 an ounce for hydro. and about 70-115 an ounce for some reg.


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 15, 2008)

eather ur a high schooler gettin ripped off or ur lieing i used to live there and prices are outrages... prices r set at 20 bux a G and 10 for mids G dont lie ounces r near 400 bux there




Louis541 said:


> Damn. I pay around $40 for an ounce of regs over in Florida.


----------



## cooker06 (Oct 15, 2008)

no shit half this fuckin post is bull shit


----------



## cooker06 (Oct 15, 2008)

you gettin an 8th shwag 4 40 n he's tellin u u got 28 hhhaahahaha or she


----------



## burlingo (Oct 15, 2008)

too much... 

about 120 pounds


----------



## hAzE420dRo (Oct 15, 2008)

Depends for my area

blueberry dro and regular dro- $420 (funny huh)

mids-$140


----------



## victim26 (Oct 15, 2008)

About $100 for some mids, and around $400 for some exotics


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 15, 2008)

xcyraxx said:


> eather ur a high schooler gettin ripped off or ur lieing i used to live there and prices are outrages... prices r set at 20 bux a G and 10 for mids G dont lie ounces r near 400 bux there


You were paying $400 an O and I'm the one getting ripped off? my scales don't lie. Florida is a big place buddy. Did your dealer kiss you? Cause he was sure as hell fucking you.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 15, 2008)

Louis541 said:


> You were paying $400 an O and I'm the one getting ripped off? my scales don't lie. Florida is a big place buddy. Did your dealer kiss you? Cause he was sure as hell fucking you.


400 is a regular price for some of the best weed.
medical prices.


----------



## Chronic.Hiptonic (Oct 15, 2008)

In the Soo (norther Ontario) i usually get an ounce for 170-180$ its pretty good, its usually better than the shit that the stuff that the kids at my school get lol


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 15, 2008)

Louis541 said:


> You were paying $400 an O and I'm the one getting ripped off? my scales don't lie. Florida is a big place buddy. Did your dealer kiss you? Cause he was sure as hell fucking you.


 
lol, my dealer smoked me out a quarter my last day living in florida, gave me E in class, and gave me a bowl piece... we were friends since 6th grade and he would never ever ever sell someone an O for 40 bux... that bullshit stop trying to convince us its not cuz we know ur bullshiting... i lived in southern florida (the best place to grow in the country) about an hour away from miama (the drug city of america) trust i know florida drug culture and the dealers there r all about the paper


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm glad that you know every dealer in florida. Say hi to mine for me since I don't plan on goin back after my first harvest. I really don't care what anyone on here thinks of me bro. Why are you taking this so personally? Are you mad that you were getting ripped off? Dude, sounds like you NEED to hit the pipe and chill.

Anyone want to speak for themselfs? Or is this guy really the voice of everyone, like he claims to be?


----------



## burlingo (Oct 15, 2008)

why is there so much conflict on this site recently....

going to give mary jane a bad name.

people feel they need to prove themselves all the time, why not give advice instead of hate?


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 15, 2008)

Louis541 said:


> I'm glad that you know every dealer in florida. Say hi to mine for me since I don't plan on goin back after my first harvest. I really don't care what anyone on here thinks of me bro. Why are you taking this so personally? Are you mad that you were getting ripped off? Dude, sounds like you NEED to hit the pipe and chill.
> 
> Anyone want to speak for themselfs? Or is this guy really the voice of everyone, like he claims to be?


I pay about than 180 a zone for 







and this







but if I go to the club and try to cop an o of







or 







it would be 350, but fuck that if I needed an O of the same shit I have a connect that will hook me up for like 250 or so for the same shit locally.

As I've stated a million times I like variety, I never buy an O for personal consumption, only weight for the medicinal clubs. They pick it up for like 3400 and drop it for like 350 an OZ, I know.


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 15, 2008)

exactly no one is selling Oz for 40 bux that would mean the person selling it is losing nearly 200 bux just cuz hes a close friend... his kid prolly bought an 8th (about 40$ and thinks its an O... i repeat no dealer is sellin that cheap... and yes i do know alot alot of dealers in florida unless u live in Northern florida which would mean the prics go even higher so just stop tryin to cover your bullshit.... if i bought every O at 40$ i would b reselling it not smoking it.... sell it for 300 and then go buy more 40$ sacks..... lmfao ud be a millionaire by the time your dealer wised up... roflcopter


----------



## piski (Oct 15, 2008)

weed is free!!!


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 15, 2008)

in georgia its about 75$ for a ounce of some good mids or about 450$ for an ounce of GREAT, i'm talking incredible, of purple trainwreck.


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 15, 2008)

You're pathetic. If a 8th comes out on my digis as 28 grams or more then yeah... Why do you care so much? Do you have anything else to do? I'll tell you what, you still in Florida? I am fixin to go buy two ounces, come round here and I'll hook you up. $300. Break the scales out I don't care.


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 15, 2008)

haha u said that already... in a spirit since i guess (wait, i have to be at a music festival to start talkin like that)


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 15, 2008)

lol its not that i dont have a life its just i know your lieing i just pulled out my trusty windows calculator and found that if your not lieing that means ur buying 1 gram at 1 dollar and 42 cents.... lmfao lmfao lmfao lol thats funny and hes still trying to convince us hes not lieing is even funnier


----------



## piski (Oct 15, 2008)

its freeeee


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 15, 2008)

My offer stands. You need weed hit me up other then that fuck off because you're pretty annoying.

PS. Sorry ya'll. This douche just irritates me when I'm sober. I'm not gonna give him the attention he so desperately craves any more.


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 15, 2008)

^^^^ if your growing it it is... so i guess it is free.... except the bag bought the weed in...... oh shit i just figured out how louis isnt lieing.... lol he bought a 40$ 8th sack then grew his own weed from the seeds so now he got an ounce of weed for 40$ hahah classic pot head phalosophy right there... i love thinking while high its awesome

P.S. i dont think anyone was on your side on that one mate sorry. We just all know ur not an ounce for 40$ and if your i guess your not getting to <"high"


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Oct 15, 2008)

120 for dank and thats bull shit!


----------



## piski (Oct 15, 2008)

dank is free if u get it from me hehe


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 15, 2008)

... this kids prolly a cop... hes like meat me man ill give you some weed for only 40$ an ounce hes prolly thinkin "i know this pothead will fall for this one" fuckin cop get outof here btw im in Virginia now cuz Florida weed sucks


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Oct 15, 2008)

ims used to $33 and oz for dank60-75 for good stuff, but 120 for dank? killin my pounds


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 15, 2008)

u just said u pay 33$ for dank and 75$ for the good stuff... im guessing u dont no much about weed in the first place cuz dank is the good stuff... y do these people feel the need to lie... i dont get it... even in amsterdam u aint coppin an 8th for less than 30$... its fuckin amdam kids


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Oct 15, 2008)

I buy by the pound and I am certinly not a liar


----------



## piski (Oct 15, 2008)

hmmmmmm


----------



## HoLE (Oct 15, 2008)

Well,,lets,see,,guess I lied before when I said I paid about 2-240 an ounce,,cuz since I came here and learned how to grow,,I paid,,hmmmm,,lets see,,light ,,free,,couple odds and ends and nutes,,plus hydro,,ok,,gimme a sec,,18 oz,s into about 5 hundred,,add,,carry,,hmmm,,I think about 27.777777777 dollars an oz,,omg,,,and I'm still smokin it,,thxs RIU

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Oct 15, 2008)

I mean there Wholesale and retail priced I mostly speak wholesale..


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 15, 2008)

who gives a fuc what ppl get there shit for, yall is a bunch of kids, this thread was chill untill you idiots started fighting


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 16, 2008)

[QUOTE="SICC";1473741]who gives a fuc what ppl get there shit for, yall is a bunch of kids, this thread was chill untill you idiots started fighting[/QUOTE]

the first half of this thread has enough info.

the rest is just redundant.


----------



## toocoolo (Oct 16, 2008)

Barcelona, Spain. A gram is usually around 5, and up to 10 euros. Depending on the type and the time of the year. I found a good 3/gram AK47 gig. Good shit! Hash is way cheaper.

1oz = 28 grams 
do the math!


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Oct 16, 2008)

Greymattertripp said:


> They pick it up for like 3400 and drop it for like 350 an OZ, I know.


You couldn't find your ass with both hands and a torch, I'm surprised anyone trusts you enough to sell you anything. You smell like a pig.


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 16, 2008)

I just got some of this from my friend in grass valley, some stone henge, 2k for a P!!!!  I was very pleased to say the least, the club will pay at least 3200 and then sell it off to patients at 350 an O.


----------



## piski (Oct 16, 2008)

come get some


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Oct 17, 2008)

Greymattertripp said:


> I just got some of this from my friend in grass valley, some stone henge, 2k for a P!!!!  I was very pleased to say the least, the club will pay at least 3200 and then sell it off to patients at 350 an O.


Why would you care? You don't grow dope. You're a buyer. Yet you criticise growing techniques all the time. 

You have accused me of being a paedophile and even threatened to *shoot me* for not growing my buds the way you want me to. 



Greymattertripp said:


> Actually it doesn't matter to me, unlike you I have a life outside of an internet forum, by the way, anyone of worth knows your a complete jackass and nothing you say will help produce quality cannabis, go back to twiddling your thumbs and hitting on underaged girls, your much better at it.
> 
> You were proven wrong and can't admit it, but I'm used to internet trolls, your not even the best I've seen as far annoying interwebz personalities go.
> 
> ...


Why do you dis things of which you have absolutely no knowledge? 

How many times have your violent tendencies put you in the arms of the coppers? 

How many deals have you done to avoid going to jail? 

How many growers have you helped send to prison?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 17, 2008)

Damn ya'll fighting over prices? Come the fuck on people.
Personally why does anyone truly give a fuck what each other is paying?
*
This thread was just to see the price variations in different places.*

Alot of ya'll whaling anyway on the prices to look special on the internet, but who gives a fuck.

Those GA prices at wholesale;
80 a OZ for regular mids
90 for the fire mids
310-340 for the kush
400 n up for other exotics

Retail or street prices;
90-100 for regular mids
110-125 for fire mids
360 n up for kush
420+ for other exotics and no name danks


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm not fighting over prices- I'm giving the RIU community a warning about a security hazard. 

If he'll threaten to shoot me and accuse me of paedophilia, what will he do to you?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 17, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> I'm not fighting over prices- I'm giving the RIU community a warning about a security hazard.
> 
> If he'll threaten to shoot me and accuse me of paedophilia, what will he do to you?


Not you I'm talking about everyone else that's fighting over some prices, I saw why you went off on him.

No worries


----------



## milkyrip420 (Oct 17, 2008)

60-80 for some seedy mids and 100-200 for the danks, but i got a good hookup so that could be why


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 17, 2008)

b fuct is a junkie, talking shit about everyone else while he grows shitty weed full of chemicals to sell off and support his habbits.

If anyone reads his so called advice they would quickly see how to grow shitty ass pot.

I hope this dude gets busted in ark or wherever he is because he sounds like one of these guys that sprays glass on herb to make it heavier. Those people deserve to be shot, it wasn't a threat, but this guy is too much of a moron to understand that or that flushing and curing your weed makes it taste better. Simple things elude this individual who thinks he's a guru. LOL. Just because you paid 5 bucks for elite status doesn't make you a better grower.

Argue with me all you want but this guy thinks he knows me and my life and what I do and do not do with plants and soil. Too funny. Keep posting high b fuct and you surely will soon b fuct.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 17, 2008)

Greymattertripp said:


> b fuct is a junkie, talking shit about everyone else while he grows shitty weed full of chemicals to sell off and support his habbits.
> 
> If anyone reads his so called advice they would quickly see how to grow shitty ass pot.
> 
> ...


simmer down now.
lets be constructive.


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 17, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> simmer down now.
> lets be constructive.


This goes back to when I first posted here.

I posted emprical evidence to show that properly drying and curing your herb makes it more potent and taste better.

This monkey started hurling insults, so I put him on my ignore list, yet he trolls up threads with is assertions that I'm lying to people.LOL

I'm talking about the prices of ganj, which is relevant to the thread, b fuct is just being trying to start arguments bring shit in from other threads. Is this what you call constructive. Why do good folks tolerate this moron b fuct. He's worthless. 

This guy is a hack. I'm done if he can be a big boy and not mention me we'd be fine but I seem to be his favirote topic.

IF he'll tell you to smoke herb with chemicals from ferts in it, what else will he do to you and your health?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 17, 2008)

ignoring some one takes more than just the push of a button.


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 17, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> ignoring some one takes more than just the push of a button.


 
Very true, I just think its conterproductive to come in this thread and try to start an argument that started somewhere else when I'm contributing to this thread.

He's posing a danger to the whole cannabis community, he is telling people to not flush the ferts from chemicals out of their herb, just to smoke it instead. That is bad for your health, he doens't care about shit except more weight and more money.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Oct 17, 2008)

Greymattertripp said:


> Very true, I just think its conterproductive to come in this thread and try to start an argument that started somewhere else when I'm contributing to this thread.
> 
> He's posing a danger to the whole cannabis community, he is telling people to not flush the ferts from chemicals out of their herb, just to smoke it instead. That is bad for your health, he doens't care about shit except more weight and more money.


yep...dude's definately a weenie


----------



## UnderPhire (Oct 17, 2008)

Tanya said:


> What about a 9bar in the uk?


soap? ewwww


----------



## BongJuice (Oct 17, 2008)

silvernomad said:


> Was reading a high times and was surprised to see how much the price is in the US for an ounce of Bud. Seen some places paying $300 to $700 and more for bud in the US.
> 
> For an ounce of Willie Nelson (Sativa: Vietnamese x Nepalese) here in Eastern Kanada, I pay $180.00 ($10.00 extra for the guy to drop it off at a place that I like).
> 
> ...


I pay $4.99 for 72 ounces of Bud.


----------



## princewill (Oct 17, 2008)

its the most expensive in hawaii sometimes 480 an O


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Oct 17, 2008)

Cali

$350 an oz. (from a stranger, regular chronic)
From my brother $300. (it was master kush)
yes, my big bro is a grower. awesome right?
If you get the hook-up for just regular stress maybe 80+ an oz, but only with the hookup.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 18, 2008)

i dont care where your from, 350 is the MAX anyone should pay, i dont give a fuc how good they say it is, and 350 is pushing it


----------



## willRavage (Oct 18, 2008)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> Cali
> 
> $350 an oz. (from a stranger, regular chronic)
> From my brother $300. (it was master kush)
> ...


Really? I live in southern California and it's $275 for bomb and $50 for shwag (per oz)


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Oct 18, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1485286]i dont care where your from, 350 is the MAX anyone should pay, i dont give a fuc how good they say it is, and 350 is pushing it[/quote]

location, location, location!

If you offered $350 for an oz in my neck o' the woods, the sellers would simply say no & sell to someone else for 400, and there's plenty who would happily pay it. Supply & demand, dood.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 18, 2008)

Damn SIIC where you get ya weed from, I know the clinics don't sell them for 350. You must got connects

No wonder cali weed is starting to flock over here more.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 18, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Damn SIIC where you get ya weed from, I know the clinics don't sell them for 350. You must got connects
> 
> No wonder cali weed is starting to flock over here more.


haha hell yea you just gotta kno the right people 
but it also depends on where you go too, iv seen club prices at 460 for shit i get at 350 



Al B. Fuct said:


> location, location, location!
> 
> If you offered $350 for an oz in my neck o' the woods, the sellers would simply say no & sell to someone else for 400, and there's plenty who would happily pay it. Supply & demand, dood.


Yea I know, trust me iv sold some for 400+ , but thats just my pseronal preference, gotta love economics


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Oct 18, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1485830]
Yea I know, trust me iv sold some for 400+ , but thats just my pseronal preference, gotta love economics[/quote]

Sure, anything above 350 might seem crazy in your local area. All depends on how much bud is available and how bad the smokers want it. 

The price of buds is also influenced by how much risk is involved in growing it. The War On Drugs can be directly credited with keeping prices high. If there's seriously draconian cultivation laws, you can only expect that growers will make the risk worth their while. 

Someday, govts will REALLY make a dent in the black market by legalising small personal cultivation. Mind you, even if someday small growing is totally legal for anyone anywhere, there will _*always*_ be a market for buds simply because very few ppl out of the numbers of smokers out there can actually be bothered with going to the trouble of learning how to grow.


----------



## orangefrog (Oct 18, 2008)

south eastern canada


150- dank bud, smoking some 150 right now has a fresh minty smell and a little bit of purple on the buds, definitely worth more than the money.
200- DANK, Mango, Diesel, Bubblegum, Gold Skunk, Champagne
300- OG Kush, White Widow, AK-47, best weed you will ever smoke 


even with a bad connection you can still get good bud for 200 an oz.


----------



## smokes a lot (Oct 18, 2008)

here in las vegas it runs about 300 to 350... i've seen more expensive though


----------



## TRICKKY (Oct 18, 2008)

Well you probably wont believe this but in my neck of the woods there seems to be a craze of only selling in £10 bags weighing between 1 n 1.3 grams a bag! Works out at between £240 and £280 an ounce

Rotten or what!!!

I grow purely for the pleasure but at prices the way they are round here im starting to wonder why!!!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Oct 18, 2008)

GDP $175 a 1/4oz- 30 a g
Swag $20 a 1-4- $45 an oz
mid $20 a 1/4 -$65 an oz 
$80 an oz for another hymid strain

Dry prices!
$30 a 1/4- 120 an oz


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 18, 2008)

MuntantLizzard said:


> GDP $175 a 1/4oz- 30 a g
> Swag $20 a 1-4- $45 an oz
> mid $20 a 1/4 -$65 an oz
> $80 an oz for another hymid strain
> ...


jesus 30 a G for GDP


----------



## godzson (Oct 18, 2008)

some of the prices in america are outrageous...
saying that its went up where i get it from 50 a q 180 an o scammin cunt lol


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Oct 18, 2008)

turns out its not GDP ever heard of grapfruit? i'll start a thread w/ pics


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 19, 2008)

MuntantLizzard said:


> turns out its not GDP ever heard of grapfruit? i'll start a thread w/ pics


grapefruit is cool. i think its a sativa.

$10 a g here.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 19, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> grapefruit is cool. i think its a sativa.
> 
> $10 a g here.


exactly


----------



## marlay (Oct 19, 2008)

It costs me £200 an ounce, I don't get no discount £25 an 1/8.

South West England bay


----------



## smoke2jointsindamorning (Oct 19, 2008)

_Holy shit! It sounds like I need to move...where I live in the Northwest it's $300-$400 oz. _


----------



## NLseeker (Oct 19, 2008)

North Florida:
1/8 1/4 1/2
Regs with Sticks and seeds 
20 30 40
Mids with red hairs 
?? 40 80
Chronic I can't find highs in N FL

These are the prices from 2 months ago. I have dumped my provider since then.


----------



## hAzE420dRo (Oct 20, 2008)

Cali Kush- $450


----------



## IRONMAN4200 (Oct 20, 2008)

near boston it can go from $80 for mids, $190-$200 for good kine bud, and $350-$450 for bombass bud


----------



## drewsb420 (Oct 20, 2008)

420 for some shit that will make you sweat and grab your chest hard as fuck
i always prefer quality over quantity, thats just me tho i grow it and sell it so don't matter anyways


----------



## lorenzo08 (Oct 20, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> location, location, location!
> 
> If you offered $350 for an oz in my neck o' the woods, the sellers would simply say no & sell to someone else for 400, and there's plenty who would happily pay it. Supply & demand, dood.


exactly. that's why it's $160 an oz here for mids, and slightly less yet if I drive the extra few miles to the right people. big traffic area here in eastern pa


----------



## lorenzo08 (Oct 20, 2008)

drewsb420 said:


> 420 for some shit that will make you sweat and grab your chest hard as fuck
> i always prefer quality over quantity, thats just me tho i grow it and sell it so don't matter anyways


that sounds like good stuff! my usual dealer only has mids. gonna start growing some high end stuff for myself


----------



## drewsb420 (Oct 20, 2008)

indeed it is, some cannabis cup winner shit.. no joke


----------



## cooker06 (Oct 20, 2008)

cc??? u think he out grew those guys or does he pick it up


----------



## piski (Oct 21, 2008)

weed is free


----------



## lorenzo08 (Oct 21, 2008)

piski said:


> weed is free


free as in speech, not as in money. same as linux. you're free to use it and do what you'd like with it. it's free and legal, as long as you don't get caught. does my post make any sense, or am I out of it again?


----------



## whoLeBaked (Oct 21, 2008)

hahaha youre toasted man

an O here in North VA runs 250 pretty consistently
matter of fact, im about to pick one up for the first time in like a week


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Oct 21, 2008)

Found grapefruit for $25 by driving around, still a 1/4 now matter what the quality is always 20 here, buy im sticking out 25 for some Mid\Hi I'll post about the high when i get it...


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Oct 21, 2008)

oh to correct the GDP for 175 i posted earlier.. Its $175 for Grapefruit. Id rather drive to cali for an QP and drive back. the math says thats alot of dough


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 21, 2008)

whoLeBaked said:


> hahaha youre toasted man
> 
> an O here in North VA runs 250 pretty consistently
> matter of fact, im about to pick one up for the first time in like a week


you must be up far north, central VA you'll get fire lob, not no exotic.


----------



## sikwidit bay kid 650 (Oct 24, 2008)

shit when i went to mexico last summer with my family i bought 3 ounces off sum flee market vendor for $50. it was kinda green with a lot of seeds but i made sum fatt cigar blunts with it. but the shit made me yack the next morning lol it got me pretty baked but its unexceptable to ca standards


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 24, 2008)

4 ounces free!

grow your own kids!


----------



## noMadIkmyND (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah so i sifted thru the majority of this thread tonight and have a few suggestions to make this worthwhile to anyone reading it:

1) list where you're at with the price you pay, don't say "desert" or some other ambiguous location, someone in canada is going to be paying less (i'd hope at least) than someone in the states
2) if you're a dealer and buy in bulk don't list your bulk price because no one cares

anyone can list random numbers, *context* is what makes it meaningful, i.e. providing a place and providing what the OP asked for, an oz, not an oz from the lb that you got at a discount, _an ounce_, i believe this thread started as somewhat of a reference point

that being said, in GA (close to Atl) it's about ~$150 mids, ~$300 BC/kine (makes me sad when you CA folks list medical shit for that), ~$375 no name headies, $450+ names, each price determined by whether the dealer wants to be a douchebag or not

anybody around me get a better price (*ahem* MANE2008 *ahem*) let me know


----------



## somerandomguy (Oct 24, 2008)

in a midwest town. for medium quality

gram - $20 flat rate
eight - $50-$60
quad - $100-$120
half OZ - $150-$160
OZ - $200 - $225


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Oct 25, 2008)

sikwidit bay kid 650 said:


> shit when i went to mexico last summer with my family i bought 3 ounces off sum flee market vendor for $50. it was kinda green with a lot of seeds but i made sum fatt cigar blunts with it. but the shit made me yack the next morning lol it got me pretty baked but its unexceptable to ca standards


tell em bout that west bay bomb tho...


----------



## Willie North (Oct 25, 2008)

In Canada I can get an Ounce of AK for 150$
just cuz iv known my dealer since I was 5


----------



## atigha13 (Oct 26, 2008)

santa barbara southern cali 

300-320=1oz master kush,sour deisle, purple earkle
150-180= 1/2oz -northern lights, california oragne bud, blue cheese

here 65 is the most ul ever pay for an eigth of any bud


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 26, 2008)

xcyraxx said:


> lol its not that i dont have a life its just i know your lieing i just pulled out my trusty windows calculator and found that if your not lieing that means ur buying 1 gram at 1 dollar and 42 cents.... lmfao lmfao lmfao lol thats funny and hes still trying to convince us hes not lieing is even funnier


Sorry to bring douchebag back from the dead, but I jsut got around to lookin my city up on webehigh.


WeBeHigh.com Jacksonville Marijuana prices and where to buy weed in Florida

Dumbass was payin $300 an ounce in north florida. That's kinda funny.


----------



## zaph (Oct 26, 2008)

135 dollars for regular Montreal M39.

Most people pay >150.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Oct 26, 2008)

Gulf Coast US
1.)80-hid/my
2.)100-mexican dirt brick
3.)130-mid/hy diffrent smell


----------



## piski (Oct 29, 2008)

ITS FREE WHEN YOU GROW


----------



## AmpB53 (Nov 1, 2008)

if it's regular marijuana an ounce ranges from $110 to $120. If its dro it ranges from $300 to $550


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 3, 2008)

AmpB53 said:


> if it's regular marijuana an ounce ranges from $110 to $120. If its dro it ranges from $300 to $550


 
 550  are you serious?


----------



## victozap (Nov 3, 2008)

Here in Mass I can get an ounce of mids for around $100. For KB it's around $180-200 and headies I'd say is $250


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Nov 3, 2008)

*I can get an ounce of WW for 150-190 an ounce. Some of you pay an arm and a leg for an ounce  I also pay 600 for a qp of the good shit (widow, kush, diesel)*


----------



## closettrooper (Nov 3, 2008)

i can get an oz. for about $120


----------



## Jungleman (Nov 7, 2008)

oz good outdoor 80$


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 7, 2008)

i dono where all you guys are getn shit from .... but dealers give me an ounce .. and 30$ to take it off their hands


----------



## Wild (Nov 7, 2008)

East Midlands - ENGLAND

£120 for worthwhile bud


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 7, 2008)

420weedman said:


> i dono where all you guys are getn shit from .... but dealers give me an ounce .. and 30$ to take it off their hands


 
well tell your dealer i want 2 of 'em


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 7, 2008)

this thread worries too much about money.


da plant grow fer life, no fer money.


----------



## mcav513 (Nov 11, 2008)

115 for good mids 375 for dank


----------



## Tippingpoint (Nov 11, 2008)

my dealer sells his low grade for 60 an oz, his mid for 110 an oz, and about 210 for the dank


----------



## Grapeman420 (Nov 13, 2008)

first of all, no one here is from Nor Cal. The bud we see is a lot different then the bud you see like in texas for example. it doesnt even compare. i take my stuff down south and make BANK. I bring up my own babies so i get OZ's for free but i can seriously slang it for doulble in most places.


----------



## tooOhsvn (Nov 13, 2008)

70- shiiiiiifty Mersh, seeded/brown brick
110-140 - decent outdoor buds, not quite sensi
180-220 - Sensimilla, pretty tasty stinky buds
280-300 - Dank. Dank. Dank
NErepresent


----------



## BRSkunk (Nov 13, 2008)

Would you class this as mids or dank?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 13, 2008)

BRSkunk said:


> Would you class this as mids or dank?


lol looks like some purple chronic, i'll say it again, no more than 20 a G, 60 an 1/8, or 350 and ounce, if you pay more then that its a rip off, i dont give a fuc how good it is, but thats just me


----------



## BRSkunk (Nov 13, 2008)

Usually bags go anywhere from 200 - 300 around here. Don't really get the ak47 and those sorts of strains everyone always talks about. Like no one says "Here this is White Widow" its usually just common strain for hydro etc.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 14, 2008)

in Midwest America its:

$65 for a ziggity of some schwiggity
$85-$100 for some regs
$110-$135 for some middies
$140-$200 for some kind -not quite-but almost- nugs
$250-$400 for a ziggity of some diggity

BUT,

what i kinda end up crackin up about personally, is that if your growing REAL kind, it doesnt matter how its grown, its called dro. Thats the only way people will recognize brand name shit, they dont care about the strain, dont care about wether its actually grown in soil, or in fact, hydro, they just know that if its danky with no seeds, and looks like some showcase shit, they call it dro. Kinda makes me mad though, cuz if you try to talk to somebody about what strain it is, how it was grown, ect.. they would just tune you out until you get to the price, lol. Almost seems like reguardless of how it looks, if you mention to them that its soil grown, then theyll wanna pay less for the damn shit. I wish it was required education in high school man, having to know that the fuckin bomb ass Blueberries your smokin on that your calling "the best dro youve ever smoked" is soil grown. Almost feels like sweet revenge sellin off soil grown shit. Like you could pull it out later if your pissed at the dude or somethin n be like "o yeah?! well that fuckin bag i sold your ass was SOIL grown bitch!!" lol, i know its dumb, but a pet peeve nonetheless.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 14, 2008)

BRSkunk said:


> Would you class this as mids or dank?


I would call that a kind nugget for sure. It looks purdy  But looks arent everything though, its all about that high, cuz somebody payin $300 for a zip the first time could smoke it, n think it aint worth anymore than $200. So if your selling, my advice would definitely be to smoke your own shit, and be able to put it in the class where it belongs. Simply put, Stoners should be selling weed to Stoners. Similar tolerances help when figuring out what to charge for your dope


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 14, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> in Midwest America its:
> 
> $65 for a ziggity of some schwiggity
> $85-$100 for some regs
> ...


yea im glad out here in cali people actually kno the strains and go by that, i'd slap a fool asking me for dro haha jk, but all that shit is weird, like when people say mids n shit like that, weed has a damn name use it


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Nov 14, 2008)

yep...and if it aint that fire then keep it movin. everybody always talkin names. i dunno how many times somebody been holding some ol' other ass shit talkin bout " i got that grandaddy bruh"


----------



## alg007 (Nov 14, 2008)

ha i pay my electric bill unlimited supply i spend 100 bucks a month on supplies materials utilities best smoke around i know my buds were cared 4


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 14, 2008)

you cali guys dont know how good you have it ..... by the time the shit makes it out east it goes from widow to haze to kush ... then Finally ... its just called "dro"


----------



## UserName: (Nov 14, 2008)

$200


its an ok deal

=/


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 14, 2008)

420weedman said:


> you cali guys dont know how good you have it ..... by the time the shit makes it out east it goes from widow to haze to kush ... then Finally ... its just called "dro"


lol trust me i kno how lucky i am, im never gonna move out of state, ima die here in cali, got the Valley on one side, and LA aint only but and hour from here, so the dispenserys are a drive away, to me i cant stand gettin weed if i dont kno the strain, like some times i have my homie who had his MMJ card as well, go to the club for me when he re up's, he come back and im like "so what did you get me?" mother fucer high as hell is like "uh, its a kush, i dont remeber the name" shit pisses me off haha, thats why i try to go my self when i can, (dont drive )


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 14, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1615943]yea im glad out here in cali people actually kno the strains and go by that, i'd slap a fool asking me for dro haha jk, but all that shit is weird, like when people say mids n shit like that, weed has a damn name use it   [/quote]


yeah, it's like that in Mississippi.. all anybody knows is blueberry and purp.. so if you were to get some AK47 or hwite widow.. nobody would wanna pay the proper price until they knew what they had..

I been trying to educate as many people as I can.. but nobody cares.. I go on for hours, one girl in teh room is listening.. I'm talkin to fifty people, tryin to expand their knowledge just alittle.. and when you're done, one guy looks at you and say "yeah.. thats some good shit aint it man?".. 

and people here are now starting to just buy shwag weed, deseed it in the man's house, and bring it out and tell you it's hydro.. I'm like nigga fuckin please, take that broke up shit back in the house, collect the rest of my grams, take this 80 bucks to your fuckin master and shut tha fuck up...

I hate when a motherfucker trie sto play me like i'm stupid... I don't know half the shit some of you gusy know about weed.. and can say I have never smoked or even seen any hydro.. but I know hydro don't come with battered buds, in a fucked up dirty ass sack.. if the man cares enough to grow it and sell it, he's gonna take care of it.. not send it out lookin like a domestic abuse victim... I dunno.. just thought i'd put that out there

It's fuckin gettin bad in the business.. people are ready and willing to fuck people over for the all-might dollar, instead of keeping good loyal business, they'd rather shoot you dead and take your 200 dollars than hook you up right.. It's like NOBODY gets it anymore.. 

If I come to you as a new customer with a loyal customer.. I buy a sack from you for like, 20 bucks.. and you hook it up right.. why wouldnt I come back to you if it's quality and good prices? 

So now you got my business.. but my business doesnt come by it's self.. I, as one person, represent at the very least, one other person.. all of us are equal atleast two people to one dealer... if your shits better than what I been getting.. obviously it's better than anything anybody else has been getting.. else I wouldnt be comming back... so, when I do come back... I bring my order, and a buddies order, and he brings his order, and his buddies order.. so on and so on..

But if you charge me 200 for a quarter sack and it's some fuckin bullshit.. why would you expect to see me again, much less the business oppurtunities that I represent... I don;t know.. it's just pissing me off to the point I wanna get into the market myself and take everybodies business


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Nov 14, 2008)

half of the dispensaries rename shit all the time just to move shit thats been sitting around...


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 14, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> half of the dispensaries rename shit all the time just to move shit thats been sitting around...


naw wtf, where do you live ur trippin that would make no sence, there enough people who go who would tell the difference, but why hell would a dispensery need to re name shit to sell it, you obvisouly have no ide what your talkin about unless you go to a crappy ass club, they make so much money, they dont need to lie about strains to sell them haha, wow im still in shock you said that


----------



## tini420 (Nov 14, 2008)

we cant get good bud where i live, or at least i cant find it. i just paid $175 for a oz and the dude shorted me almost half of it. so, it isnt so good


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 14, 2008)

clubs.......dispensarys......f u guys


----------



## MamaPhoenix (Nov 14, 2008)

I just cant find that true in my brain man..... there is some good herbs out there but I have been about that area so I wonder were have you been and this "skunk" have you had any from Atlanta .. OR N.Carolina ??? and Cali???
Just wondering your reference point is ... No disrespect......


So that answer to the mail question is............
depending in the area of Cali and the grade defines the price.. Organic in or out door Medication verses chemi Hydro..... then there is the, "Stress" or street weed that gets into the us from either Mexico or just from a fild left to do as it does...is cheaper ... in the Prop 215 area I can say that the best is by the gram 20.00


----------



## idol (Nov 14, 2008)

here in Mexico it is very cheep, the most expensive i have found it is 500 pesos for an ounce (50 dollars).
I would normally get it for 100 pesos (10 dollars).
I know a guy that gets it from one of the main distributors and he gets a kilo for like 100 dollars.


----------



## duff420 (Nov 14, 2008)

anywhere from 90-250 for a ounze here in niagara region. all depends on the quality and the dealer.


----------



## itzCESAR* (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, I just took a quick look at this thread, and after a few pages I see ppl paying 30-700$ for an ounce.

Obviously someones getting jipped : [


----------



## luv da herb (Nov 14, 2008)

we pay (northeast US) 200.00 for commercial, 325.00 for no seed bud, high quality i'm going broke. too bad health insurance don't pick it up!


----------



## itzCESAR* (Nov 14, 2008)

Just grow it yourselves ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 14, 2008)

fuck yeah man, grow your own. I dont give a fuck if i gotta carry the breeders pack for the strain around with me if im gettin rid of a sack or two -- THAT shit will get their attention for sure. Just be like "you wanna see what it would look like if Wal-Mart started sellin dank seeds?" , n bust out a Barneys Farm breeders pack, n let them see it, n then bust out the fuckin bag o' dank that you got sittin in your backpack, n slap them in the fuckin head with it. Betcha theyll pay attention to what your sayin THEN


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Nov 14, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1616078]naw wtf, where do you live ur trippin that would make no sence, there enough people who go who would tell the difference, but why hell would a dispensery need to re name shit to sell it, you obvisouly have no ide what your talkin about unless you go to a crappy ass club, they make so much money, they dont need to lie about strains to sell them haha, wow im still in shock you said that [/quote]
you obviously have too much faith in ur local spot...and i fuck with the clubs in the city. unless you get off any kind of weight to them you wouldnt have any idea about how they do their business behind the counter...would u?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 14, 2008)

I buy a bunch at a time, 2 ounces to a QP, i aint into what they doin behind counter, but its common sence that if its a quality club then there would be no reason to "rename" there bud because they cant sell it, those are multimillion dollar businesses, and what i was saying is that if you kno of places who do that or think they do, then it must be a "crappy ass club"....


----------



## runaway30678 (Nov 14, 2008)

for reg green bud i pay 160 for 2 ounces,,, 275-300 a qp .. i never really buy just a oz of req cuz ill end up paying 100 so might as well spend another 60 and get 2 .. bobby brown can be had for 150 -200 a qp ... or some areas 350 a qp lol


----------



## benzo (Nov 14, 2008)

Well down here on the vegas strip theres 2 different kinds
Fresh regular decent dense budz with few seeds= $80 per oz
Bomb ass potent light green no seeds=$400 per oz
then again it depends on who u know


----------



## Zardokk (Nov 14, 2008)

Chron's anywhere between $250 and $400 per O, and varies between $50/8th bud up to $70/8th bud. Mids are anywhere from about $90-100 up to $150 for an O. A QP of mids is usually around $300. Haven't bought mids in a few months, though, so I could be a little out of the loop. And I've never bought huge amounts of chron, so I have no idea on pricing for a QP or anything.


----------



## itzCESAR* (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I guess I'll just start upping my prices then hehe : ]

Only the semsimilla here : ]


----------



## ohdannyboyFL (Nov 15, 2008)

in south florida it usually runs me 350$ and thats to get it dropped off to me. Usually come across silver haze, purp, kush (occasional), and orange haze.


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 15, 2008)

wow i was loooking at your qp prices. in the southwest i can pick up a qp of good tasting regg for $150-$200 thats 4 oz in a qp


----------



## happyhigh (Nov 15, 2008)

Here in AZ i get shwag for $50 an oz and kind for 120 per 1/4 oz. it is the bomb ass shit.


----------



## RooringTwenties (Nov 16, 2008)

Im in AZ too, I pay 350 an O for chronic lots of good strains: headband, brain wreck purp, maui wowie, ak47, orange blast. Anything similar to those. Back in Ohio I paid 300 an o for good dank.


----------



## spilla (Nov 16, 2008)

Living in Aus, paying around $100-200 for bush/HG weed, always some nice stuff floating around, tend to smoke it over the hydro even though i do love hydro... for hydro/dank $250-300.


----------



## ripz (Nov 16, 2008)

where i'm from its £200 on the z for quality bud, £160 if you want it with cocacola and ground up leaves n stems sprayed allover it, or laced with brix/superbud/rox etc then a z looks like a quarter


----------



## jats (Nov 16, 2008)

in Oz the prices vary depending on who you know ((and where you are)) but between $180 - $400 an O for the good stuff....


----------



## stunned (Nov 16, 2008)

Here in Utah the market is set. 300 dollars an ounce straight up. Don't matter if it's the BC's or the Sour Diesel. 

We don't really have swag out here.There's no market.


----------



## Darrens (Nov 16, 2008)

In PA, prices are ridiculous. But it really depends on who you know. I can get lb's of mids for like anywhere from $800 to $1000, but I used to pay $1600, I know, ridiculous. Nuggets, or beasters, I don't really know what the majority of stoners call them since I only really know stoners in PA. But anyway those go for anywhere from $240 an o all the way to $300 an o for pretty bangin stuff, once again, highly overpriced imo. I was about to get this connection all the way out in Pittsburgh for $2500 an lb but that fell threw right around the elections and the guy sketched out and didn't bother answering his phone or getting back to any of us. That pretty much screwed me over for money as well as good smoke. Then you get the headies, or strain oriented buds, it all depends on who you know, and even the few growers in this area charge a butt load. They range from $350 all the way up to $500 in rare cases, or like $55-$75 a cut, once again highly overpriced in my honest opinion. I personally would never ever buy anything more than a cut or quarter of the good shit though because I can't afford a $400 hit to my pocket for some good smoke when I could just hold out and grow good shit that wasn't handled by 20+ other people before it gets to me. Oh and hash goes for like $30+ a gram if you can even find it, and the main dude that sells it has a big big problem with shorting people, overcharging, and basically just ripping people off, even his boys. He's a dirt bag and that's essentially why I turned to growing my own. That and seeing this website.


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 16, 2008)

Darrens said:


> In PA, prices are ridiculous. But it really depends on who you know. I can get lb's of mids for like anywhere from $800 to $1000, but I used to pay $1600, I know, ridiculous. Nuggets, or beasters, I don't really know what the majority of stoners call them since I only really know stoners in PA. But anyway those go for anywhere from $240 an o all the way to $300 an o for pretty bangin stuff, once again, highly overpriced imo. I was about to get this connection all the way out in Pittsburgh for $2500 an lb but that fell threw right around the elections and the guy sketched out and didn't bother answering his phone or getting back to any of us. That pretty much screwed me over for money as well as good smoke. Then you get the headies, or strain oriented buds, it all depends on who you know, and even the few growers in this area charge a butt load. They range from $350 all the way up to $500 in rare cases, or like $55-$75 a cut, once again highly overpriced in my honest opinion. I personally would never ever buy anything more than a cut or quarter of the good shit though because I can't afford a $400 hit to my pocket for some good smoke when I could just hold out and grow good shit that wasn't handled by 20+ other people before it gets to me. Oh and hash goes for like $30+ a gram if you can even find it, and the main dude that sells it has a big big problem with shorting people, overcharging, and basically just ripping people off, even his boys. He's a dirt bag and that's essentially why I turned to growing my own. That and seeing this website.


 
hell yea.... welcome to the club bro .
fuck these prices.... i just bought a half oz of some good bud for 200.
i doubt it will last me till when i have my own nugs to smoke tho... but i look foward to the new year! no more buying bud and smoking my own premo genetics


----------



## mackiv (Nov 16, 2008)

WTFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUKKKKK!!!!!!!!! u guyz actually PAY for people to lace yur shyyyt.....? wtf man......not kool....not kool at all....



ripz said:


> where i'm from its £200 on the z for quality bud, £160 if you want it with cocacola and ground up leaves n stems sprayed allover it, or laced with brix/superbud/rox etc then a z looks like a quarter


----------



## runaway30678 (Nov 16, 2008)

pa is crazy on prices im right outside of philly people are cutting throughts on prices ... i just been grabbing 1/4 of purple haze for 95 dollars actually over 8.2 grams .... its crazy that people try to get u for 1200 -1600 of pretty much dirt brown seedy tree branch filled lbs... last year i had a connect for 700lb nice green long ass buds . very very cheap for around here .. but he got greedy im sure u can figure out were he went


----------



## evan420asheville (Nov 16, 2008)

dank is like 350-400


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 16, 2008)

This is what im talkin about, just picked up a QP, from my usual spot, $1,200, $300 a ounce, Bubba Kush & Lemon OG Kush


----------



## shadowace (Nov 16, 2008)

Around here it I can get it for around $150 an .OZ
Pounds around $1200 round here, the more you buy the more discount you get. Like I get rid of ounces for $125 and pounds for $1000, get rid of it all at once to one person only, my motto, what I live by. Fool round with 100 different fuckers and your ass is going to jail soon as one of em gets pulled over w/ it and they rat your ass out to get their ass out of trouble. Mama didn't raise no dummies! Peace and God Bless!


----------



## PIMPLORD (Nov 16, 2008)

i get blueberry oz. for about $120 in ontario canada but its from my cuzin and he got best country shit or i can get shity skunk for about $100 a oz.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Nov 16, 2008)

Eastcoast prices: Baltimore

Lifetime weed buying:
2003: White Widow 100 1/4oz
2004: Didnt smoke
2005: NY Purple Haze $525
2006: Orange Kush $375 
2007: Sour Diesel $600
2008: Blueberry $500

2005-2007 was selling KB and was getting the "hook up" at 250 a oz.

All the weed was the best there is... super skunk and very very fluffy

still to high priced... thats why i got me some DutchPassion WW and blueberry


----------



## med.grow (Nov 16, 2008)

here in nova scotia i was paying 5$ a gram for super skunk with 5 or 6 seeds in each gram!!! kick assss weed though!!!!!


----------



## PIMPLORD (Nov 16, 2008)

really prices do change from areas u buy it from but if u got good connects in a place where the price is high u can get good prices all depends on who u know and if ur there boy n shit if u have no friends u obisly gonna get about a g for 10


----------



## scragelynugz (Nov 16, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> this thread worries too much about money.
> 
> 
> da plant grow fer life, no fer money.


Word... but the money isnt bad either.


----------



## PIMPLORD (Nov 16, 2008)

heard that i making tons of money and i dont even have a plant i just started my first plant today cause i thought selling it makes money but i have to buy it for a lower price and if i grow it ill just make all profit


----------



## scragelynugz (Nov 16, 2008)

Southwest United States -

300 an O for decent to good
350+ for crazy good

40 for reg.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Nov 16, 2008)

scragelynugz said:


> Southwest United States -
> 
> 300 an O for decent to good
> 350+ for crazy good
> ...


40 for reg? Damnnn That is some dirty dirt wizzle lol I remember buying reg for 80 an O back when i started... But 40! damnnnn sonnnnn


----------



## PIMPLORD (Nov 16, 2008)

nice pic girl i would want to put my face in those hot tits


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Nov 16, 2008)

Nigga you must be high! You talking to a guy!!


----------



## luckygrow (Nov 16, 2008)

In Louisiana prices for an ounce range from 300-500 depending on quality


----------



## itzCESAR* (Nov 16, 2008)

puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> Nigga you must be high! You talking to a guy!!


OMG that's hillarious OMG HAHA!!!


----------



## crazedtimmy (Nov 16, 2008)

In Nor*Cal it goes:
60 Per Zip - Mexican Brick(Old School Tree, not that dirt looking crap)
112 Per Zip - Low/Mid Some seeds throughout
150 Per Zip - Mid Chronic(Sesi)
180 Per Zip - Mid/High Chronic(Sesi)
200 Per Zip - Dank(Sesimilla for sure)
220 Per Zip - Nuggets(Sessy Dank, Dutch Brands, BC Brands, Frosty!)

If you pay anymore then that then you are not connected and are considered a fiein or dope addict


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Nov 16, 2008)

crazedtimmy said:


> In Nor*Cal it goes:
> 112 Per Zip - Low/Mid Some seeds throughout
> 150 Per Zip - Mid Chronic(Sesi)
> 180 Per Zip - Mid/High Chronic(Sesi)
> ...


GOD I WANT TO LIVE IN CALI!

mids go for 120-140 here
250 for KB
Over that and its up to the genetics


..... (Thinking about why its so high on the east coast) It must be becuase there are so many other drugs being dealt here that if its the stinky nuggets then its gonna be high priced like any other drug being used for profit, And not to mention the hundreds of rich kids around here willign to pay such a high price for the best quality weed. 

.....Also becuase if you get caught chances are your not just going to get a slap on the wrist. Be prepared to pay 1000's in lawyer fees and still have the possiblity of going to jail.


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Nov 16, 2008)

its about 350-390 for sum super dankys >_<
1450 qp...


----------



## crazedtimmy (Nov 16, 2008)

puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> GOD I WANT TO LIVE IN CALI!
> 
> mids go for 120-140 here
> 250 for KB
> ...


 Na see i price it more then that, but the payoff of being connected is the shit, you have to network and then get a couple good hooks and buy the hell out of them, theyll hook you up after a while


----------



## crazedtimmy (Nov 16, 2008)

dgafaboutanyone said:


> its about 350-390 for sum super dankys >_<
> 1450 qp...


 thats a lot of loot


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thats crazy cheap in Cali... I know people that pay $600 for 28g of some good frosty dank. Mostly though its $20 a gram all the way up. But I know thats insanely expensive... Thats why i don't buy weed! I live in a town full of rich old people who smoke...


----------



## bluntking420 (Nov 16, 2008)

400 for some headies


----------



## Bookworm (Nov 16, 2008)

crazedtimmy said:


> In Nor*Cal it goes:
> 60 Per Zip - Mexican Brick(Old School Tree, not that dirt looking crap)
> 112 Per Zip - Low/Mid Some seeds throughout
> 150 Per Zip - Mid Chronic(Sesi)
> ...


shit! we pay double that in silicon valley.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Nov 16, 2008)

crazedtimmy said:


> Na see i price it more then that, but the payoff of being connected is the shit, you have to network and then get a couple good hooks and buy the hell out of them, theyll hook you up after a while


haha people dont grow weed here, bottom line. Everything is mainly imported. I have found some Connects who do small grows but its hard to get anything over a 1/4 from them. 

But who knows maybe things are going to change here on the east coast


----------



## crazedtimmy (Nov 16, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> shit! we pay double that in silicon valley.


 Drive out here and get your meds, gas went down, and all probably more worth it.


----------



## KushKing949 (Nov 16, 2008)

400+ for the best kush


----------



## crazedtimmy (Nov 16, 2008)

puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> haha people dont grow weed here, bottom line. Everything is mainly imported. I have found some Connects who do small grows but its hard to get anything over a 1/4 from them.
> 
> But who knows maybe things are going to change here on the east coast


 Ya thats the issue, if you grow then you make your own prices, but its good to run in good circles cause if your plants get jacked etc you can still get your stuff cheap


----------



## crazedtimmy (Nov 16, 2008)

KushKing949 said:


> 400+ for the best kush


 Kush should be 10 a g at tops, what kind?


----------



## KushKing949 (Nov 17, 2008)

organic 420 OG KUSH grown at Oaksterdamn University


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 17, 2008)

lmfao i thats some fire right there kushking...props on that...i can get some highs for about 280-325(tops) i am in WA.


----------



## tryintogrow (Nov 17, 2008)

depends on how many u buy at a time, but for the best of the best $480(homegown Cindy), shit from california/Colorado ($400)


----------



## runaway30678 (Nov 17, 2008)

ur right about the east coast thing...thats why most of the time i just smoke mostly reqs 250-300 lb .. i treat myself to 1/4 oz of good shit.. but i see tons of people tossing anywere from 400 to 550 for sour d or haze ... also i see people pay 325-350 for kb .. thats crazy... im not a fan of the kb tho .. i know the hook up and its 1400lb but its burns messed up its real wet still ...


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Nov 17, 2008)

runaway30678 said:


> ur right about the east coast thing...thats why most of the time i just smoke mostly reqs 250-300 lb .. i treat myself to 1/4 oz of good shit.. but i see tons of people tossing anywere from 400 to 550 for sour d or haze ... also i see people pay 325-350 for kb .. thats crazy... im not a fan of the kb tho .. i know the hook up and its 1400lb but its burns messed up its real wet still ...


Yeah ive learned the hard way that KB really isnt nothing but middies without seeds. Oh and that it costs more than twice what mids costs. 1400 a lb? Thats not to bad. once it dries out you atleast have a 1/2 lb and Selling it at 250/oz you could make some $ off that. 

Im seriously about to just do a small grow but im so tempted to grow atleast a pound. damnit! o well back to my mids (for now)


----------



## PIMPLORD (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice tits id want to lick those


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 17, 2008)

300 per straight from the local grower. High ends, cup winners. Best around in this area. End users paying 400-475+ depending.


----------



## stalebiscuit (Nov 17, 2008)

mids is like 75-85 if the dealer really likes you, on average like 95

dro, maybe like 135

and purp (if it is real purp and not what every dealer i know calls it) like 180


----------



## tryintogrow (Nov 18, 2008)

180 an ounce is ridiculous, i have never payed that low. they cant be in America. the best you can get is 250 and that is on the LB.


----------



## rustybud (Nov 18, 2008)

alryt folks .. in northern ireland im payiin between £180 - £200 pounds sterlin 4 a 0 of green. its a stroke


----------



## girljungle (Nov 18, 2008)

$220 CAD for really nice


----------



## runaway30678 (Nov 19, 2008)

yea kb is nothing special... everytime i get it it has to dry and dry ... 1400 isnt bad but id rather just grab reg that i dont have to do nothing with and not loose half the weight...


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2008)

That's effing crazy... an ounce is about 25 grammes hey?
if it is my cost is about $15 an ounce.... just heads, no leaves and crap seeds and stuff.
Which explains why I can go through a small shoppingbag full of the stuff every month


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 19, 2008)

ANC said:


> That's effing crazy... an ounce is about 25 grammes hey?
> if it is my cost is about $15 an ounce.... just heads, no leaves and crap seeds and stuff.
> Which explains why I can go through a small shoppingbag full of the stuff every month


1oz= 28 grams eh.
$15 an ounce for leaves and seeds and stuff sounds like a rip


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2008)

And I mean this is pretty expensive stuff... sure there are some hydroponic stuff too which is likely closer to $70, but one has to factor in the cost of electricity...

The poor people who don't even have money for cigarettes or only enough for loose ones, probably has 2 joints worth in their pockets here. Of course that stuff is trash..,


----------



## Mokie (Nov 19, 2008)

Wtf are people posting in this thread?


Look at the date people, its two years old..


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 19, 2008)

not n e more its not


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 19, 2008)

Mokie said:


> Wtf are people posting in this thread?
> 
> 
> Look at the date people, its two years old..


this is the second i post i have seen from you posting like this, wtf does it matter haha, your only 94 deep, talk when you at east 200 aight.........


----------



## tokin2008 (Nov 19, 2008)

I skipped 154 pages but in Western NY it's 250-300 an ounce for good indoor. some of you guys could get rich around here! lol


----------



## runaway30678 (Nov 19, 2008)

people have been posting on this for 2 weeks now... if it bothered me that it was over 2 years old that it first started... id just shut up and pass over it ... i wouldnt make assh0le comment just striving to get attention or a response from somebody... everybodys having fun and gathering diff information on prices and strains and how locations establish pricing ... keep the posting guys and gals of differnt strains and prices ..


----------



## stalebiscuit (Nov 19, 2008)

tryintogrow said:


> 180 an ounce is ridiculous, i have never payed that low. they cant be in America. the best you can get is 250 and that is on the LB.


thats the price my brother got for it

then again he was like the big time dealer to all the high schoolers and kids in their young 20s

he sold to them twice, sometimes three much as what he paid for


----------



## CreightonChronicKing (Nov 20, 2008)

I live up in a northern saskatchewan manitoba border town called creighton... we border a small city that grow's medical marijuana underground.. and we get some pretty sick bud for a small town and city... we pay any where from 240 - 300$$ for an ounce


----------



## CreightonChronicKing (Nov 20, 2008)

oh and as for strains we can normally find strains such as pk ( pussykush - a cross between master kush and catpiss) northern lights god bud etc.


----------



## rustybud (Nov 21, 2008)

in northern ireland im payin £180 - 200 4 an o of g which in us dollars wud b around 350


----------



## Klaas (Nov 23, 2008)

here in Rochester, MN, I pay 350-400 an O of some stank.. ridiculous  ...
PM if you got cheaper in-state lol...


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 23, 2008)

300 Bubba Kush, lemon OG kush, last two strains iv been buying CALI


----------



## SayWord (Nov 24, 2008)

i just picked up two ounces of like the smaller nugs of big outdoor plants off a girl who trimmed for the grower for 180/oz. pretty nice


----------



## runaway30678 (Nov 24, 2008)

i bought 2 ounces of reg bud nice and green lots of orange hairs ... very few seeds ... i payed 150 for 2 ounces ... it was pretty compact buds but it still looked pretty and tasted real good nice high...


----------



## ripz (Nov 24, 2008)

well i dont know what anyone else is charging but i just got pre 98 bubba kush for £200 an oz and happy to pay it


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 24, 2008)

pre 98 ... aged 10 years ?


----------



## ripz (Nov 24, 2008)

nah i think the genetics are pre 98 m8 lol


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2008)

i get it for 300,


----------



## tryintogrow (Nov 24, 2008)

its cool he his paying in pounds is about the same if not more


----------



## bluntsncunts (Nov 24, 2008)

$150oz for friends.
$225oz if not friends.
$325 for San Francisco idiots.
For high strains in the Mendocino/Humboldt area.


----------



## lacussumok (Nov 24, 2008)

here in Detrot, michigan

weed is really expensive

garbage bcs go for about 300 a o

the dank runs from 500-700 no lower < which is any kush at all

and the decent dros go for about 350 -450


----------



## WellZMaN (Nov 24, 2008)

man down here in Orlando we get an Oz of crystal for around 350 to 400


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 24, 2008)

Man here in SW FL its a bitch to find good shit at a decent price,Its like $140 an ounce for the hi grade stuff like Hydro and like $180 an ounce for the occasional Purple Haze bud that comes around.


----------



## THCInhaler (Nov 24, 2008)

WOW, you guys must be broke! I thought it was bad here in Canada, but shit guys, you spend WAY too much for weed in my opinion.

I guess it's because weed is cheap here in Canada. 1 gram is 10 dollars, 2 is 20, and an ounce is about 50/60 dollars. And it's good shit too.


----------



## ripz (Nov 24, 2008)

tryintogrow said:


> its cool he his paying in pounds is about the same if not more


 more i think


----------



## BCChronic420 (Nov 25, 2008)

THCInhaler said:


> WOW, you guys must be broke! I thought it was bad here in Canada, but shit guys, you spend WAY too much for weed in my opinion.
> 
> I guess it's because weed is cheap here in Canada. 1 gram is 10 dollars, 2 is 20, and an ounce is about 50/60 dollars. And it's good shit too.


50-60$ an Oz holy shit bro Lol I live in the vancouver area and can get almost any kind of Bud i want from 160-250 And thats straight killer


----------



## Bangers999 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Scotland is £120 per oz Blue cheese £140, most stuff is VERY good, people know their stuff,*


----------



## Dre773 (Nov 25, 2008)

well where im from its been a drought for about 2-3 months and i have seen oz's of mid go for 200(usually 75-100) and exotics go for 350-500....shits fuckin outrageous


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 26, 2008)

THCInhaler said:


> WOW, you guys must be broke! I thought it was bad here in Canada, but shit guys, you spend WAY too much for weed in my opinion.
> 
> I guess it's because weed is cheap here in Canada. 1 gram is 10 dollars, 2 is 20, and an ounce is about 50/60 dollars. And it's good shit too.


 
this makes no sense at all
10$ for a gram ... ok
50$ for a ounce of the same shit = WTF ??

that means .. buy 5 grams get 23 free ?
get the fuck outa here with that bs


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 26, 2008)

THCInhaler said:


> WOW, you guys must be broke! I thought it was bad here in Canada, but shit guys, you spend WAY too much for weed in my opinion.
> 
> I guess it's because weed is cheap here in Canada. 1 gram is 10 dollars, 2 is 20, and an ounce is about 50/60 dollars. And it's good shit too.


 
Yea go figure anything involving medicine or anything drugwise would have to be cheaper in Canada,Lucky you.


----------



## drosmoke420 (Nov 26, 2008)

i live in Iowa and for an ounce of mid its 195$ and that is what i usually get but its just mid grade not dro..


----------



## Stoney Jake (Nov 28, 2008)

rocky mountains
$300 for some nice nuggs
$120 for pretendikind 
$30-$60 for an once of shwaggy weed


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 28, 2008)

Stoney Jake said:


> rocky mountains
> $300 for some nice nuggs
> $120 for pretendikind
> $30-$60 for an once of shwaggy weed


damn i would not want to smoke your cheap weed if thats how pricing goes .. thats for sure !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (Nov 28, 2008)

Philadelphia Metro Area costs me $60 per 8th and 120 per 1/4. Inconsistent too, people don't really spend time on bag appeal or good end product. Can always tell who got shit from a grower using CFL's. Popcorn! I got power skunk and Ice cream going now, no more outsourcing for me! Quality is job 1 in my closet


----------



## NLights420 (Nov 28, 2008)

mids for 100 and headies for 280


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 28, 2008)

NLights420 said:


> headies for 280



yea


----------



## AvidCanuck (Nov 28, 2008)

THCInhaler said:


> WOW, you guys must be broke! I thought it was bad here in Canada, but shit guys, you spend WAY too much for weed in my opinion.
> 
> I guess it's because weed is cheap here in Canada. 1 gram is 10 dollars, 2 is 20, and an ounce is about 50/60 dollars. And it's good shit too.


Dunno where the hell he is but Southern Ontario, GTA prices float at about 10 a gram, 160-220 an ounce, 1800 - 2200 a pound. Not much price variation cus theres so much weed flowing, don't like one guys prices ya can find 10 more looking around schools, malls and street corners.


----------



## messycan (Nov 28, 2008)

anywhere from $40 - $50 an ounce for Regs/Mids. I am in south east tx...


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 28, 2008)

AvidCanuck said:


> Dunno where the hell he is but Southern Ontario, GTA prices float at about 10 a gram, 160-220 an ounce, 1800 - 2200 a pound. Not much price variation cus theres so much weed flowing, don't like one guys prices ya can find 10 more looking around schools, malls and street corners.


yea the guy who said "1 gram is 10 dollars, 2 is 20, and an ounce is about 50/60 dollars. And it's good shit too." this guy had to mean "150/160" or hes just full of shit  
who would ever buy 2 grams for 20 when you can get 28 for 50/60 of the same shit


----------



## 420â¢24/7 (Nov 28, 2008)

In vegas it's 350-400 for an O of dank, including kush/hydro/haze etc

100 for an O of shwag.


----------



## Stoney Jake (Nov 29, 2008)

420weedman said:


> damn i would not want to smoke your cheap weed if thats how pricing goes .. thats for sure !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah you gotta watch that cheap shit in my area, some is just horrid


----------



## mxspy182 (Nov 29, 2008)

Trust me that shit in Tx for 35 an O is dirtweed. OG kush is runnin about 500 an O in Tx.


----------



## messycan (Nov 29, 2008)

mxspy182 said:


> Trust me that shit in Tx for 35 an O is dirtweed. OG kush is runnin about 500 an O in Tx.


the O i get is far from dirt weed for $40 - $50. The supply is high over here.


----------



## XkushXmanX420 (Nov 29, 2008)

jacgrass420 said:


> in ny i pay about 160 for some good indoor and i get about 30 grams of rock hard crystaly nug, good hookup


any idea what strain the shit i get is $240 and ounce and its rockhard and when you break it up its like a mound of dry ass sand, but its kief, real weird and an intense indica.


----------



## for madmen only (Dec 3, 2008)

in UK an ounce of weed is between 120-140 pounds sterling...wtf is all that stuff about seeds and shit in the american bags??? man thats a poor show eh??? oh and the really crappy eurocrap resin (this is where all the shite goes, including plastic bags) is £45-55.
there is only one answer to this shituation right....yeah who's nodding along with me...yeah we know the answer right


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 3, 2008)

$125 for some kick ass outdoor, and 175 for some strong indoor.


----------



## edub420 (Dec 3, 2008)

I pay $90 for an ounce.


----------



## the chin (Dec 3, 2008)

in ireland id have to pay 300 europe s and it might b imported dutch spray d shit


----------



## SayWord (Dec 3, 2008)

90 for a zip? where u at? thats how much peeps will pay for a quarter


----------



## newportbeach949 (Dec 3, 2008)

when i do go to the dispensaries they run me from 110 to 150 of grade A kush for just a 1/4 oz and from 350 to 430 for a oz of high grade medical. Depends on how far decide to drive.

been grabbing local outdoor for 200 an oz for decent smoke insted of breaking the wallet


----------



## chefjdogg (Dec 4, 2008)

south cali high grade medical nug zips are $280-$400 and $1,000-$1,200 for quarter pounds, $3000-$4000 a lb. We can also get you $600-$800 a quarter pound for super crystaly sticky comercialy grown bc buds. But i can smoke an 8th of that in a sitting and barely be stoned.

I remember about 15 yrs ago we'd get zips for $30-60 but it was beat mexi's. looked good at the time but jeez i have standards now.


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 5, 2008)

i get my shit from woodstock new york, the place where the concert was supossed to be. If i'm luckey i can get chrons for 300. the realy realy dank shit is almost always 400 it sucks.


----------



## Daisha1234 (Dec 15, 2008)

I live in Texas, around Dallas and an ounce can go for $35-$100... that depends on what kind and who you know. But its never more than a $100 for an ounce of some good popcorn. I once got two ounces of blueberry for $40... like i said it depends on who you know.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 15, 2008)

Daisha1234 said:


> I live in Texas, around Dallas and an ounce can go for $35-$100... that depends on what kind and who you know. But its never more than a $100 for an ounce of some good popcorn. I once got two ounces of blueberry for $40... like i said it depends on who you know.


pffffffffffffffffffffffft
that is all


----------



## BCChronic420 (Dec 17, 2008)

OH FUCKING CANADA! haha MAn i feel sry for the guys paying 400 for an O of Kush Can find that shit here for 150-170 an O and if u Ask for some Top Names itll run ya 180-220 And 2000 Even for a pound Anykind u ask for....And Those prices are for Anybody...


----------



## DSwed939 (Dec 18, 2008)

shit i live in the burbs of chicago people around me tax the 350 for good dro in the chi i get the oz for 250 ish im gettin some purp for 500 an o


----------



## Willie North (Dec 18, 2008)

I get Oh Danny Boy for 300$ CND an O 
amazing stuff


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Dec 18, 2008)

i heard about it...


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Dec 18, 2008)

this is just a guess, but I would imagine something around $230-$260


----------



## BCChronic420 (Dec 18, 2008)

What part of Canada U from Willie?


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 20, 2008)

wow, this thread is still on the move. lol. 
its sooooo freaking long.


----------



## jbnares (Dec 20, 2008)

30 bucks for an ounce in dominican republic. for some very good skunky n hairy herb.


----------



## Brenton (Dec 20, 2008)

Pretty sweet it seems like people will pay as much as 400 for a ounce here and as low as 250 if u know the right people.


----------



## Willie North (Dec 21, 2008)

BCChronic420 said:


> What part of Canada U from Willie?


Ontario, Toronto


----------



## snipeyard (Dec 21, 2008)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much



it aint skunk than homie someones pullin the wool over your eyes i spent time in northern texas and southwest and northwest arkansas..... Very well connected and it is near impossible to find REAL weed unless you grow it yourself. Otherwise its brickmexogarbage tahts prolly been sittin in a storage unit since the 70s. 30 bucks for an oz of some sticky midgrades think of it this way.


To grow indoors and this is if you have a very efficent setup it averages out to 1.05 /a gram after you figure out power usage.

Theres 28 grams in an ounce. Do the math... where is the profit? and getting 1.05 dollars per gram in electricity use alone is considered VERY EFFICENT not considering other factors like the risk involved, cost of soil and fertilizer gardening supplies etc. again WHERES THE PROFIT? 


I just like bustin rednecks balls when it comes to weed. I've yet to meet someone in the southern US that knows wtf they are talking about when it comes to marijuana.


----------



## Scalded Dog (Dec 21, 2008)

about $100 to $150 depending on the bud 
here in Indy


----------



## gnarlywabba (Dec 21, 2008)

Reppin NY.. depends on what i buy, if i buy at all, but i pay about 120 an O for some of that backwoods homegrown that is better than most of the "kind bud" ive been shown by people. If i find some turbo ass i've payed up to 180. Im movin down to corpus christi right after christmas.. its gonna be hard.. lots of brick and mexican shwagg lol.. Ill have to figure something out


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 21, 2008)

snipeyard said:


> it aint skunk than homie someones pullin the wool over your eyes i spent time in northern texas and southwest and northwest arkansas..... Very well connected and it is near impossible to find REAL weed unless you grow it yourself. Otherwise its brickmexogarbage tahts prolly been sittin in a storage unit since the 70s. 30 bucks for an oz of some sticky midgrades think of it this way.
> 
> 
> To grow indoors and this is if you have a very efficent setup it averages out to 1.05 /a gram after you figure out power usage.
> ...



exactly i dont believe any of this 30 50 dollar for an ounce of good shit.
only if its they're dad or cousin giving it to them .... no way anybody is selling their good shit for that


----------



## adam1982 (Dec 21, 2008)

no chance a kellog of gud bud is 5400 gbp or 180 an oz fact


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 22, 2008)

I just talked to a friend and he's got Sour Diesel and Granddaddy Purps for $140-1/4oz. Thats $560 straight up here in HI. I felt lucky to get some Dank BC for buckthirty! arrrgh.. Thats why im growing now!


----------



## SayWord (Dec 22, 2008)

damn. ive been getting ounces of outdoor for 180 lately and am waiting on a hookup of a friend to try to get a couple for 160 to last me before my harvest


----------



## BCChronic420 (Dec 22, 2008)

jusrushfc said:


> I just talked to a friend and he's got Sour Diesel and Granddaddy Purps for $140-1/4oz. Thats $560 straight up here in HI. I felt lucky to get some Dank BC for buckthirty! arrrgh.. Thats why im growing now!



Holy fuckin Shit man U could always Move to canada haha


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 22, 2008)

jusrushfc said:


> I just talked to a friend and he's got Sour Diesel and Granddaddy Purps for $140-1/4oz. Thats $560 straight up here in HI. I felt lucky to get some Dank BC for buckthirty! arrrgh.. Thats why im growing now!


damn that is extreme


----------



## gnarlywabba (Dec 23, 2008)

just got a quap of some disgustingly good blueberry cross for 500, and thats expensive around here.. anybody have something close to that? I know that prices around here are low as fuck.. you dont pay more than 50 for a 1/4 ever.. no matter what


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Dec 23, 2008)

well diesel an kush out here in chi ranges from 5 to 6 an oz


----------



## UniX (Dec 23, 2008)

Something like 900$ (ounce is 30 grams right?), it could get even more if you also have to pay for the pick-up, that's the reason I'll have to grow some for myself


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 23, 2008)

damn son u live in iceland or somethin


----------



## UniX (Dec 23, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> damn son u live in iceland or somethin


Nope, lithuania, it's in europe


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 23, 2008)

UniX said:


> Something like 900$ (ounce is 30 grams right?), it could get even more if you also have to pay for the pick-up, that's the reason I'll have to grow some for myself



28.34 grams.


----------



## messycan (Dec 23, 2008)

420weedman said:


> exactly i dont believe any of this 30 50 dollar for an ounce of good shit.
> only if its they're dad or cousin giving it to them .... no way anybody is selling their good shit for that


I get mids for $40 an ounce. It depends on who you know like someone else said...also in TX


----------



## weedpeeler (Dec 24, 2008)

i get a ounce of bud for 90 bucks in west virgina


----------



## themoose (Dec 24, 2008)

one time I got an ounce of the BUSTER BROWN for 1 dollar in Waterbury, CT
I smoked the whole thing in a blunt between me and my buddy, and we ended up getting some headies because the brown frown just wasn't enough.
Grand daddy Perp-$400 per zip





The BEASTERS-$230 per zip


----------



## changalang (Dec 25, 2008)

the guy i get it off charges 20 quid an 8th so it's 160 quid an ounce for me. i don't really know the guy well i jus buy off him and that's that lol not friends so i don't get really ever get a discount. on the bright side though he never cuts it so it's always on point with the weight and the bud he sells is always top notch. i never ask what strain cos i never really care as long as i get some lol although the stash he sells usually changes quite often by the looks of it but stays at 20 each 8th.


----------



## burlingo (Dec 25, 2008)

changalang said:


> the guy i get it off charges 20 quid an 8th so it's 160 quid an ounce for me. i don't really know the guy well i jus buy off him and that's that lol not friends so i don't get really ever get a discount. on the bright side though he never cuts it so it's always on point with the weight and the bud he sells is always top notch. i never ask what strain cos i never really care as long as i get some lol although the stash he sells usually changes quite often by the looks of it but stays at 20 each 8th.


whereabouts in England are you? 

if you don't mind me asking of course. don't feel obliged to answer me.


----------



## changalang (Dec 25, 2008)

burlingo said:


> whereabouts in England are you?
> 
> if you don't mind me asking of course. don't feel obliged to answer me.


nah i don't mind man. i'm from the south area of a place called brighton for now, i'm a student so it's not my permanent location. the guy i buy off that i spoke of though isn't from brighton, he's back in london nearer to where i used to live. i should be getting new people to buy off though soon.


----------



## Peter421 (Dec 25, 2008)

I usually get some of that purp the guy posted up there for about $260-300 pending on seller. Buy you could get some lower of course for like 160. bay area


----------



## gregk (Dec 25, 2008)

wisconsin here, if i tried hard enough i could get some good hydro for 400$ don't know the strain though. the nugs are gold and green looks like little eggs very little stem if any seems. one hit and you can feel a heavy high. mostly i smoke dirt weed costs 80$ an ounce. but!! i'm working on a steady supply of much better quality!


----------



## Ganja God420 (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't know how you all get this weed for so low but I buy QP's at $1200 ea which is 300 an oz. Consumers buy an o for $420 (lol). I'm in Wisconsin so I'm guessing it has to travel a lot further to get here as apposed to Texas.


----------



## pitbullR6 (Dec 26, 2008)

sour d, sugarbabe, manhattan brown, purple kush, white rhino, purple haze, green crack kush, jack herrer are 420+ if u buy a zip at a time. if u get a half itll probably be like 380 a zip


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 26, 2008)

pitbullR6 said:


> sour d, sugarbabe, manhattan brown, purple kush, white rhino, purple haze, green crack kush, jack herrer are 420+ if u buy a zip at a time. if u get a half itll probably be like 380 a zip


half meaning half pound, yes?


----------



## Mackaveli420 (Dec 26, 2008)

Too much



x


----------



## bluntedinwarren (Dec 27, 2008)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


my ass you do!


----------



## DidUHearThat (Dec 27, 2008)

eh i'm gettin four fingers of "zona" Arizona for about $180-$200 so im not complaining.....Mid-Florida


----------



## z23579 (Dec 27, 2008)

out in NY, long island i pay 200 and O of dro and 300 for exotics.


----------



## bigbadjean (Dec 27, 2008)

holy man here in canada it not even like half that shit wow you amricans got it rough man dam


----------



## bigbadjean (Dec 27, 2008)

you sould all move to canada its like less then half of whay you pay down there


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 27, 2008)

bigbadjean said:


> you sould all move to canada its like less then half of whay you pay down there


yeah, but you see, that would require us to move to canada...


----------



## winmac (Dec 28, 2008)

WOW, u guys get ripped of like crazy!
where i live its umm....3000 rps a ounce
which is less then 50$ 
and + its good quality!


----------



## DidUHearThat (Dec 28, 2008)

i freaking hate how everyone gets cheaper weed....this is truly a travesty lol


----------



## winmac (Dec 28, 2008)

and everyone who buys in ny, can buy from me im comin in june
and ill sell cheap


----------



## alex4928 (Dec 28, 2008)

damnn 350 for some skunk haze


----------



## take3Lstothahead (Dec 29, 2008)

in texas dfw area an 0 is usualy 350-420 depending on how dank
everyone here sells their shit 20 or 25 a g if u want good which i think is an insane price to have to pay like 10 bucks to throw down on a blunt with someone


----------



## JoeBananas (Dec 29, 2008)

Anywere from $100-$400 depending on quality and who you know.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2008)

right now 260 Bubba Kush


----------



## BooRadley (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm told by my cousin down the road that decent skunk goes for 50-60 an ounce in these parts. (Northeast TX)


----------



## fatchrome (Dec 29, 2008)

BooRadley said:


> I'm told by my cousin down the road that decent skunk goes for 50-60 an ounce in these parts. (Northeast TX)



I'm moving to Northeast TX. 50-60 an ounce. Sounds like paradise. Here in Adelaide S.A Australia normally 180-200 but try finding the shit here at the moment. Every Christmas without fail it seems drier than a Nuns Cunt.


----------



## ApEx (Dec 29, 2008)

Well an 8th is 50 bucks normally, so roughly $400 for an ounce. I figure I could get it from my guy at around $350.


----------



## JoeBananas (Dec 30, 2008)

MOMs got
*Northern Lights x Super silver Haze*
$350 - oz.
$180 - 1/2oz.
$100 - 1/4oz.


----------



## Fazz (Dec 30, 2008)

whoa that's insane mind you I bet its pretty killer bud lol.
I picked up some Hydroponic white rhino (ounce) for 150 ..
twas awesome.


----------



## SayWord (Dec 30, 2008)

ive never paid more than 240 and have paid as little as 180 here in Or-E-gon


----------



## Joemuz (Dec 30, 2008)

terry said:


> in london england i pay 100 english pounds so its bout the same.


 
More like 150 up my end!


----------



## BooRadley (Dec 30, 2008)

> Every Christmas without fail it seems drier than a Nuns Cunt.--fatchrome


Dude, _you've been hanging out at the wrong convents_....


----------



## djmendoza21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Grow and you dont have to pay..


----------



## justabigbud (Jan 4, 2009)

400 oz for good shit, 50 for mexican dirt


----------



## growergavin (Jan 4, 2009)

I live in Nort east America and a ounce is $145 for good stuff.


----------



## italia954 (Jan 4, 2009)

in south florida its around 180 for a 1/2 O and around 320 for the O. Thats for some basic crippy. for exotic, it can be as much as 500


----------



## Jash1297 (Jan 4, 2009)

Kansas city Usually 60 an eighth 110 a quarter anywhere from 400-480 an ounce. for very good bud.
Knowing someone you can get around 300-360 an ounce
I get some pretty decent ktown for 150 an ounce
shwag runs 80 an ounce for someone who doesnt know better and 50-60 an ounce for someone who does....all though I dont smoke shwag I make some fucking great brownies with it.


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Jan 5, 2009)

Roughly 450... sucks


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 9, 2009)

350/375 per ounce

shit gets scarce around this time of year though.

there's a couple butt-knuckles around here that buy the untrimmed product of last year early on and save it until around this time of year and resell it at 400/420 an ounce.

"An that there, youngin, is the Law of Serrrply an De-man." - redneck i used to smoke with always be sayin that around this time of year...


----------



## SayWord (Jan 9, 2009)

haha, hella funny^^.


anyways just picked up two more ounces of OG KUSH for 500.

250/oz for kush is better than anyone i know can get


----------



## DrGreenThumb808 (Jan 9, 2009)

Here in the 808 get chronic buds like purps, ww,deisel ect... for 380 to 440 depending if drought or not


----------



## calicat (Jan 9, 2009)

Im from Humboldt and the price varies from 280-320 ounce coming from the Coops. Street sale well depending on the strain and eye candy of the product I have seen some dummies purchase some for 350-400 an ounce after the flood of outdoor has died down.


----------



## jackx (Jan 12, 2009)

I live in North Jersey, Near Manhattan. Prices are:

75 for an Oz of regs (a.k.a. DIRT)
400 for an ounce of haze ( piff)
440 for an ounce of sour diesel
275-375 for dro

as other members have said on this post, it seriously depends on who you know. I have a decent amount of stable, $100 a qtr haze connects. Alot of people report paying anywere up to 125 a quarter, but I also think its a suckers game around here. People try to sell you .3 for ten dollars. If you fall for it, its your own damn fault. Most of the bud comes from new york, but wandering around will only yield you about the same prices (400 an ounce). Cheaper prices usually happen when you buy a qp (1300 - 1375 )


----------



## penguinbuff (Jan 12, 2009)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


 im from el paso man and what you call "skunk" i call mexican swag


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 12, 2009)

two feet of snow shoveled away from a 20' by 150' driveway


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 12, 2009)

well here in chicago exotics like diesel, og purps run u anywhere from 500 to 600. 600 if u have nowhere to get it from. kushes range from 350 to 400. but the diesel and purp kush are a hot ticket here.


----------



## QueenV (Jan 12, 2009)

In clearwater, FL i get an ounce for 100 bucks for some really good high mids  of course 40 minz north in New Port Richey, FL its 140.


----------



## hwy420 (Jan 12, 2009)

Sweet, i'll be in Chicago this weekend. Here good nuggets cost you 500 Ounce, we don't get diesel, we are in the southern US. For swag is going 150 
Ounce.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 12, 2009)

ouch there, hwy420


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 12, 2009)

yea, 420 look me up. wut day u comin out? if u wanna try sum diesel or kush while in town, lemme kno and i can accomodate u here


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 12, 2009)

i got a close friend in jackson ms who has a steady flo of og, gdp, and diesel. i guess im around the exotics alot cuz man afta u treat urself once, y go back to regs


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 12, 2009)

right now im gettin hydro kush for 170 an oz
there are a couple 2 ounce nugs and a ton of half bag to ounce nugs
it is the bst hydro ive ever smoked
never paid more than 180 for an ounce of bomb green
all outdoor is under 150 here


----------



## erickw1822 (Jan 12, 2009)

TOO MUCH... Charlotte, NC is about 50-70 for shitty swag... 180-230 for beasters... midgrade etc... and from 340-450 for headies... kush etc...


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is a Las Vegas price per ounce list, so if ur ever in town u know what 2 expect

Super seedy swaggy brown dirt =$40-$70 bucks per OZ 
Kinda seedy fresh light fluffy midz = $80-$120 bucks per OZ
No seeds super dry popcorn kron burnz quick=$180-$250 bucks per OZ
No seeds grade A+ trichs everywhere various name brandz f/ cali=$380-$460 bucks per OZ

"The strip" is mainly flooded with the super seedy swaggy brown dirt usally sold in small little $10 bags with logos, it just so happens the name of the weed is same as the logo on the bag hahaha


----------



## threepete23 (Jan 12, 2009)

I live in northern indiana. ounces sit steady 300-375 around here. Every once in a while when kill comes through its upwards 425.


----------



## indianaman (Jan 12, 2009)

threepete23 said:


> I live in northern indiana. ounces sit steady 300-375 around here. Every once in a while when kill comes through its upwards 425.


I live in southern Indiana and sometimes pay 160 for an oz of some descent tree. a half of some mids maybe 150 if it's around. what ur shit look like for 425? that's steep.


----------



## threepete23 (Jan 12, 2009)

strawberry cough A+ grown to beauty.. its pretty much the dankest bud i've touched. Its a local grower who only sells out a couple of ounces at a time, and I just love it. basically the reason i'm here, i'm sick of paying for something I can grow!


----------



## netpirate (Jan 12, 2009)

It's really common for 1oz of dro grown to go anywhere from 400 to 500.


----------



## indianaman (Jan 12, 2009)

sounds like some droski petey. hoosiers represent.


----------



## indianaman (Jan 12, 2009)

threepete23 said:


> strawberry cough A+ grown to beauty.. its pretty much the dankest bud i've touched. Its a local grower who only sells out a couple of ounces at a time, and I just love it. basically the reason i'm here, i'm sick of paying for something I can grow!


good point dude, want to be my friend? haven't met anyone from the IN, everyone's mostly in cali and canada and shit.


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 13, 2009)

hello my midwest neighbors. midwest is jus steep period. so if ur not producing ur own or going to cali to grab sum weight, u gotta pay to play. u can get 7 ounces of schwagg for the price of 1 zip of exotics. wut wud u prefer to smoke. da woodchips or sum fruity, tangy, zesty dank. im pretty sure i kno da answer. yes 450 to 600 is steep, but for me it kinda is a good thing being im a commercial grower. by producing my own exotics, i can make alot out here, instead of lil to nuttin. so if u get a half pound of dry bud per harvest of kush/diesel/purp, ur pretty much countin alot dough. shit i grow to get at least 2 pounds per harvest. lol


----------



## indianaman (Jan 13, 2009)

i hate midwest prices, fuck all you price gauging assholes trying to sell me 500 600 ounces of exotic fuckin flowers. those canadians are lucky bastards.


----------



## threepete23 (Jan 13, 2009)

ahhhh. I hate thinking about how much money I spend on weed, but one more benefit of growing your own weed; you get to be on the opposite side of that $400+ transaction. and its pretty much all profit, after a grow or two...


----------



## keith6901 (Jan 13, 2009)

were i am in canada get a ounce for 140 to 160 30 grams some times 28 alll depends from whom and were


----------



## indianaman (Jan 13, 2009)

threepete23 said:


> ahhhh. I hate thinking about how much money I spend on weed, but one more benefit of growing your own weed; you get to be on the opposite side of that $400+ transaction. and its pretty much all profit, after a grow or two...


good fuckin point man... i'll be on that opposite spectrum soon enough. if i have enough i think i'll do some favors to please Carson daily if ya know what i mean.


----------



## SmokeDis817 (Jan 13, 2009)

Down here in texas a zone will run you between 350 and 500 depending on the person and the type


----------



## Eddie McPot (Jan 13, 2009)

I am a Hoosier, usually $120 an oz. Good hydro fruity smelling goes for $200 an oz. When my dood has it. That's why I am here too man, but as you other hoosiers know I like Kentucky's Best. Remember the shit going around 2 years ago? Some people called it xmas tree.


----------



## ownlyhalfevil333 (Jan 13, 2009)

I just moved from Texas. Lived there for like 4 years but in 2007 I was able to get 2 oz. of some good ass shit for 50 bucks. but then my connect got busted. This past year it was about 50 bucks for one oz. Now I'm in Ohio, been here about a week and everyone here seems way too paranoid. I haven't found shit yet...haven't even had so much as a wiff of herb in the air.


----------



## indianaman (Jan 13, 2009)

Eddie McPot said:


> I am a Hoosier, usually $120 an oz. Good hydro fruity smelling goes for $200 an oz. When my dood has it. That's why I am here too man, but as you other hoosiers know I like Kentucky's Best. Remember the shit going around 2 years ago? Some people called it xmas tree.


want to be my friend too dude? hoosiers are a rare and endangered species...


----------



## indianaman (Jan 13, 2009)

i think i remember that shit man.


----------



## threepete23 (Jan 13, 2009)

that is really weird you said something about xmas tree. My girlfriend talked to me about some dude she use to chill with having kill he called xmas tree, i figured it was bullshit. Possibly? That would be about two years ago I guess... some things well never know!


----------



## indianaman (Jan 13, 2009)

guess it's a local saying budz. i hear it all the time describing different weeds that usually are red and green or exceptionally good compared to what's around. there's a pot march in indy on may 4th and sixth i think. the page is on hightimes.com shit i'm goin.


----------



## patmeel (Jan 15, 2009)

ok, so in london, and 1/8 of skunk is £20, an ounce around £120. but the problem is, these kids are give small bags. must be the credit crunch! it seems an 1/8 is actually about 2.8g!! best to grow your own

in india, you get charas (hashish) good stong high and comes in varying grades, but a 'tola' which is 10 grams, can cost 500 rupees (£ upto about 1000 rupees (£16). you cn get cheap shitty grass like weed for next to nothing. very mild high.

in australia skunk is around $50 aussie dollars and about $300 per ounce.

in thailand you get varying types of weed for about 500-1000 bhat (£9-15) quite a few seeds.....

in italy, paid around 50 euro for an 1/8 off some sreet dude in naples.

in new york/florida, about 10 years ago paid $10 for about an 1/8 of regular weed.


----------



## threepete23 (Jan 17, 2009)

good shit man.


----------



## D.Hydr0.DGAF (Jan 17, 2009)

Some rego: $100-$250 give or take.
The "Bomb": $250-$500+.
+----+
Depends on who it is really and strain.
Can get a easy QP for about $450 here, when it's around.
Seems to be dry a lot here. Too many semis getting stopped I guess.


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 17, 2009)

New England
Reg $150 Brand name $350-475. I tried some of the $450...nothing to shout about..No better than reg.. However..not wanting to hurt the guys feeling..I just nodded and..passed it along..Went to my stash..


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 17, 2009)

It makes me sad though..What you now pay for a half of kine, is almost double what a POUND of better quality used to cost.. I used to get lbs of Acapulco Gold, Panama REd..or Columbian Red for $15.00 *sigh* Of course that WAS when gas was...$.45 per gal...


----------



## Stalemate (Jan 17, 2009)

I live in Norway and good weed is very rare to find in my part of the country. 

An ounce of acceptable quality will go for about $500 if you know the right guy.

You can get schwag for around $350 but it is more likely to give you a headache than get you high.

Mostly we smoke hash with questionable ingredients a.k.a soap bar which cost the same as schwag, but we also get good hash on occasion though a little more pricey 


I'm starting my own grow now cause I'm tired of the incompetent dealers in my town and I want some weed


----------



## Zardokk (Jan 18, 2009)

Mids run $100-150 an O, depending on the source and quality. Decent chron is around $250-275, and the amazing stuff goes for $300-400 per O. If you know who to talk to, it's also possible to find deals like $60-80 for an ounce of schwag, but I don't really ever mess around with that stuff. It's just nasty.


----------



## Mr.Sticky (Jan 18, 2009)

in boston prices are as follows

Reg = 100 a O

BOMB SHIT (Dro,Haze) 250 - 300 

With my connect of course =]


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like you will be hopping on the growing wagon soon.
=)

Thats the reason most people grow, is because they can choose
the strains they want, smoke as much as they want, and it

saves a lot of money in the long run after you get things going.
And you can even get off a couple ounces of your own to make
a bit of money.

I can't wait until I start growing....

Everyone always says after their harvest "this is the best shit i've ever smoked".

lol. Good luck!!!!



Stalemate said:


> I live in Norway and good weed is very rare to find in my part of the country.
> 
> An ounce of acceptable quality will go for about $500 if you know the right guy.
> 
> ...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 18, 2009)

"Everyone always says after their harvest "this is the best shit i've ever smoked".

well ive harvested once, and been through countless strains, and my bud was in the top 5 ive ever smoked and i put mine out a bit late


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 18, 2009)

i can get some mexican brick for $90... 350 for some chronic. so you have ur choices


----------



## treehealers (Jan 18, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> i can get some mexican brick for $90... 350 for some chronic. so you have ur choices


I wish I could get that! We just moved to PA, so we have no connections! And we have to go to nj to get buds and pay $240/ half oz!


----------



## DidUHearThat (Jan 19, 2009)

i have posted before, but now i can get my hands on sour diesel and mango kush and what not, i can get maybe an oz of that kinda shit for about.......$420 and its straight flame dude  seedless, dried right, and it fuks ur shit up!!!! i see these cheap prices and i just want to fuking leave America lol


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Jan 19, 2009)

Man, like 350 an o here.

Wish it was as cheap as I hear it is in Canada... Guess I'm moving to Canada


----------



## newb985 (Jan 19, 2009)

weed around where I live is far too expensive... like over 200 for dro, 100 or so for mids

shit sucks... I smoke a lot and shit is expensive as hell. I either have to start buying in bulk or stop smoking/almost never smoke. I'm the kind of smoker that smokes 3-4 times per day too.


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 20, 2009)

Or grow your own in a closet, or cabinet.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 20, 2009)

well my friends...(no pun intended..John McCain) but from dade(miami,fl) to duval (jacksonville,fl)...regs is $50-$75...popcorn a.k.a zona is $125...dro, crip, cronic, haze, ect is $250-$350...and exotics, ie; purp, sour d, bubba kush, blueberry is $500+ welcome to da sunshine state!!!!


----------



## Zhu (Jan 20, 2009)

150-250 a zip of shwizz 90 a 1/8th of mids and nugs sell for 20-30 a gram western part of upper mi for you.


----------



## indianaman (Jan 20, 2009)

Zhu said:


> 150-250 a zip of shwizz 90 a 1/8th of mids and nugs sell for 20-30 a gram western part of upper mi for you.


90 for an 1/8 of mids? 30 a gram?. ur payin cocaine prices man.......


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

Zhu said:


> 150-250 a zip of shwizz 90 a 1/8th of mids and nugs sell for 20-30 a gram western part of upper mi for you.


 
start growing ... quick !


----------



## indianaman (Jan 20, 2009)

like immediately........ i thought 1.5 grams for 10 was a shit deal....i'm callin my dude now!


----------



## Zhu (Jan 20, 2009)

yeah it sucks here, growing is the only way to get decent. Full of meth head junkies here. Hopefully now that medical got passed for us in michigan more kind will come up north by us.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 20, 2009)

THAT NEW LAW IN MICH. IS DA BOMB!...IT MUST BE WONDERFUL TO HAVE UP TO AN OZ ON YA AND DA MAN CANT F#@! WID YA...



Zhu said:


> yeah it sucks here, growing is the only way to get decent. Full of meth head junkies here. Hopefully now that medical got passed for us in michigan more kind will come up north by us.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

uptosumpn said:


> THAT NEW LAW IN MICH. IS DA BOMB!...IT MUST BE WONDERFUL TO HAVE UP TO AN OZ ON YA AND DA MAN CANT F#@! WID YA...


 
lol i can have just under a z on me ... 25gs i think ... but all the culti laws are lame here


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Jan 20, 2009)

Anybody know how much $$$$ medical herbs go for???

p.s. at the dispensaries


----------



## LandofZion (Jan 20, 2009)

Medical herb prices are what's making everything so expensive. Everyone looks at a menu and thinks well if they are getting 300 and I have to go through the trouble of getting it to you then it must be worth 400. Even younger people cant beleive how much a zip is going for. Looking at 3500 a pound thats still basically 220 a oz and I know people that pay even more. I am suprised that the outdoor harvest came and went so quickly because I see people back to buying stick and stem crap allready. Last aug people were desperate for anything outside of the med states, so i cant imagine what it will be like mid summer on the hot ass days of summer. greedy oppurtunists buy up everything from cali and get it to the highest bidder. you would think it was gasoline in the middle of last summer at those prices. Hell, if you could find some good old fashioned blow a guy could trade straight across now. all i can say is that if you get a person doing you right that you should stick with him and bring back some loyolty to this mess. I read that even canada is loosing??? money by shipping to the us because the dollar is so low. Just saying maybe we should take a little greed out of this. just charge enough to smoke for free and cover your costs,the trickle down effect could help alot of people under alot of stress in these messed up times by keeping all of us on a even keel. I'm not really a hippy but alot of this movement was started out of peace and love, seeing a smile when you roll a bone and pass it around and chat about your day. Thats what it's all about to begin with. earth, people medicine. I will stop this rant now lol. but think about how much you really need to tax your buddys etc the next time you calc your costs. later.


----------



## indianaman (Jan 21, 2009)

you are a wise man..... everyone grow weed. last august around here and a little beyond is what's known as the drought. not a dirty pipe in my neighborhood ill tell ya what.


----------



## xXKillerDroXx (Jan 21, 2009)

I usually get an ounce for $100 but lately there's been a drought and it's $120-$130 and people around here like to short you =/ Half ounce is usually 60-75 (again, people around here short you). I live in Alabama(USA) btw.


----------



## shefsmoke (Jan 21, 2009)

well b4 I started growing. I live by St Louis Missouri and theres some good shit going around and some not but u could pay anyway from 80-130 an ounce of weight at 25-30gms. Just all depends on who you go through.


----------



## xXKillerDroXx (Jan 21, 2009)

Damn, reading back on all these posts makes me feel like i need to move!!!! LMAO!


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 22, 2009)

uptosumpn said:


> THAT NEW LAW IN MICH. IS DA BOMB!...IT MUST BE WONDERFUL TO HAVE UP TO AN OZ ON YA AND DA MAN CANT F#@! WID YA...


Ya..that just passed here in Taxachusetts..up to an oz is a ticket..that includes hashish. Now I wonder about seeds as there is no THC in seeds.The best part though is that each town must supply the tickets..so far none have as far as I know. In the past you never heard/read of anyone being busted for weed unless it was in conjunction with another charge, except this 1 dude who sparked up behind a bar in high summer......dumb to the extreme.


----------



## SayWord (Jan 22, 2009)

dude last night i just tried to buy an ounce thru a freidn of a friend type thing. he said hed do an ounce for 220, i give em 220, get back home weigh my shit out its 18 grams. 10 grams short. the friend is finding him today and we're gonna fix this situation. the dude was all sayin "oh, you can probably get 220 for that" like i wanna pay 220 for some shitty weed, break it down into dub and dime sacks, sell them all just to make my 220 back. gimme a break


----------



## indianaman (Jan 22, 2009)

SayWord said:


> dude last night i just tried to buy an ounce thru a freidn of a friend type thing. he said hed do an ounce for 220, i give em 220, get back home weigh my shit out its 18 grams. 10 grams short. the friend is finding him today and we're gonna fix this situation. the dude was all sayin "oh, you can probably get 220 for that" like i wanna pay 220 for some shitty weed, break it down into dub and dime sacks, sell them all just to make my 220 back. gimme a break


i've been there. that's bull bro. i'll rep + you to ease the pain... but you have to kick his ass. that fuckin blows.... were they big buds. -10 grams...bring some scales. i've bought weed from the same dude for years.....don't mean shit. had to bring the weights everytime. always tried to short...


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 22, 2009)

you have to do the truffle shuffle! 

[youtube]t5whaRkuipU[/youtube]


----------



## indianaman (Jan 22, 2009)

i love the goonies... hey you guys!


----------



## jdmlove (Jan 22, 2009)

got dam i pay 350 an oz for some master kush down here in los angeles shit i need to get new connects im getting bored of the same shit hey if anybody who lives in los angeles would be down to hook me up with a good connect for bud pm me i live in south central los angeles by downtown


----------



## SayWord (Jan 22, 2009)

indianaman said:


> i've been there. that's bull bro. i'll rep + you to ease the pain... but you have to kick his ass. that fuckin blows.... were they big buds. -10 grams...bring some scales. i've bought weed from the same dude for years.....don't mean shit. had to bring the weights everytime. always tried to short...


thanks man! shit is wack for sure. the bud isnt that good at all either. im gettin og kush for 250/oz and thought i could cop some shitty weed for cheaper just so i could make a lil extra dough. makes me mad man.


----------



## indianaman (Jan 22, 2009)

i'd beat up a bus of school children for a zip of og kush... little bastards.


----------



## tokinwhiteguy (Jan 22, 2009)

$120 ounce Tampa FL, but quality varies wildly


----------



## GregD88 (Jan 22, 2009)

330 in my area.


----------



## MasterKush187 (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn i heard that...id be rollin in tha flow with that hook up... shiiiit here in Fuckin north dakota an 8th of dank is 60$ and a zip full price is 480$...
i get some bomb dank for 300$ as a hook up and slang it and still make bank ... but were luckey if we get some ACTUAL skunk or Northern Lights or Purple Kush... u guys should be happy u aint payin what we pay . Or even live here for that matter haha


----------



## stevieak48 (Jan 23, 2009)

can u get 28 g fer 100 quid


----------



## budman74 (Jan 25, 2009)

damn man around me for an ounce of purple kush is easily 400$ and up its some bullshit haha


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 25, 2009)

i pay 400 for kush all different strains and hybrids of kush going thru pro215 delivery service


----------



## smallwood43 (Jan 25, 2009)

i live in Kentucky in the U.S runs from about 100 to 140 and ounce


----------



## NYCrez (Jan 25, 2009)

damn, i would go broke buying like that, back in SWFL i could get it for cheap.


----------



## smilingbigfoot (Jan 25, 2009)

$30 ounce thats crazy cheap

One ounce of decent local strain is $200 from a deal and $140 from a grower

Chronic goes for $300 from a dealer $175 from a grower

And you can get what looks like ragweed for $90 

upstate ny prices


----------



## tommy gibbs (Jan 27, 2009)

an oz of some dank nug is easily 300 bucks where im at. it sucks, people pay 20 a gram for it though


----------



## waldocat420 (Jan 27, 2009)

man, whoever is scoring $30 oz. must be confusing dank buds for shwag. i dont know anyone that will take the time to harvest a crop and let an oz go for that cheap, including myself. . . . i pay $300 an oz in san diego for medical grade.. $160/half, $85/quarter, $45 eigth.


----------



## Zhu (Jan 27, 2009)

*price update* western u.p. of michigan. Shwizz 1/8th 30$ 1/4 50-60$ zip 120-140$ Mids 1/8th 60$ 1/4 100-110$ Nugs N/A


----------



## ugzkmk (Jan 27, 2009)

regs are 120 an OZ and dank is 400 to 500 an OZ


----------



## TeeHC (Feb 5, 2009)

£150.00 Oz £20.00 an eighth no matter how many eights you want.

It's overpriced and over hyped. Half of it is grown locally and the other half is tampered with locally.


----------



## ironheadxl (Feb 5, 2009)

MBABud said:


> In NYC I was scoring white widow with major crystals at $280 a few months ago. Quality rating = excellent.
> 
> I have since moved to S. Florida and have no connections. I saved a few seeds and have my first lady (I hope its a she) in her 3rd week of growth.


Dude south florida is basically stoned all the time... lol you_ cant find any_
oy vey mon..what part are you in? Of corse I lived in Miami so its basically a smoke out on any given day over there..


----------



## thistimenextyear (Feb 5, 2009)

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## canadianpothead (Feb 5, 2009)

yo i pay 140$ for an ounce of primo weed 


america is fucked


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 5, 2009)

canadianpothead said:


> yo i pay 140$ for an ounce of primo weed
> 
> 
> america is fucked


----------



## bryant228 (Feb 5, 2009)

North Carolina
swag - $80-$100 an ounce
good green weed - $300-$400 an ounce. $50 an eighth, $100 a quarter


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Feb 8, 2009)

mid ga
regulars 100 - 120 oz , 30 - 35 quarter
high grade 300 - 500 oz , 120 - 150 quarter


----------



## captain792000 (Feb 9, 2009)

blueberry just came to town and is going for 560 an oz....thats a helluva lot of dough.....a friend gave me a nug to try last night....it looked like ass...all dark and shit....smelled fantastic though....just like blueberries....but looks are decieving, a few bong rips and I was somewhere else man.....it sent me to bed early....lol....I fell asleep at 8 o clock and woke up at 6 this morning still dressed....lmao....blueberry is some powerful shit I tell ya....lol....


----------



## DatKushBaby (Feb 9, 2009)

In Texas Where I'm from these are the prices!

dime sack: 7 g's for $10
half an oz: 15 g's $20-$25 depends if u know ppl
a zone/ounce: 30 g's for $40-50

So yea i think i got good prices down here! 

Dro go's for $20-$25 a gram though

The other prices i gave you is just regie!


----------



## ALX420 (Feb 9, 2009)

i get $40 for an 1/8 of an ounce.

and it's the best.


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Feb 9, 2009)

DatKushBaby said:


> In Texas Where I'm from these are the prices!
> 
> dime sack: 7 g's for $10
> half an oz: 15 g's $20-$25 depends if u know ppl
> ...


i mean... that's cool... if you can bring yourself to smoke dirt weed from mexico... no disrespect, but i quit that in 10th or 11th grade


----------



## nody08 (Feb 9, 2009)

must be some dirt for that cheap..up here in pa in my area its about 25-45 depending on how good it is but its usually 35 1/8th quarters are 60 last time i got a half it was 90 and ozs are about 200-220


----------



## DatKushBaby (Feb 10, 2009)

AutumnsRedTears said:


> i mean... that's cool... if you can bring yourself to smoke dirt weed from mexico... no disrespect, but i quit that in 10th or 11th grade


nah its some good regie. not no dirt weed. i know lots of ppl through Temple, Dallas, Houston, and Kill-Town.

not my fault yall are getting ripped off.. bad too. 125 for a zone? fuck that.


----------



## Charfizcool (Feb 10, 2009)

DatKushBaby said:


> nah its some good regie. not no dirt weed. i know lots of ppl through Temple, Dallas, Houston, and Kill-Town.
> 
> not my fault yall are getting ripped off.. bad too. *125 for a zone*? *fuck that*.


Damn no offense but I agree you must be smoking straight dirrrtttt, fucking 45$ for an ounce that weed can't be anything better than shit weed
125 isn't even bad...125 for an ounce of chron would be amazing! But yea these are the prices in Phoenix for ounces.A little weird cause some ppl sell good weed for the same prices as bad weed(Competition?)

Mersh(dirty dirt dirt! Tastes bad, looks bad.)-60$ 
Reg(Slightly dankish but super compressed, bad taste but good high)-60$-80$
Chronic(Tastes average to good, awesome high, nice and fluffy)-380$


----------



## HoLE (Feb 10, 2009)

I just paid 180 for an Oz. of this stuff,,,big budzzz,,lotza crystals,,,,smells like blueberry,,or some frikkin fruit,,,,,,and good count,,,,first stuff I bought in 9 months,,(thxs RIU),I gotta get Growin,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 10, 2009)

HoLE said:


> I just paid 180 for an Oz. of this stuff,,,big budzzz,,lotza crystals,,,,smells like blueberry,,or some frikkin fruit,,,,,,and good count,,,,first stuff I bought in 9 months,,(thxs RIU),I gotta get Growin,,
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


canada, cali/ other medi states = lowest price group
everywhere else basically 250-300+ z of GOOD SHIT


----------



## HoLE (Feb 10, 2009)

420weedman said:


> canada, cali/ other medi states = lowest price group
> everywhere else basically 250-300+ z of GOOD SHIT


 
sorry to hear that


----------



## Awesomo (Feb 10, 2009)

Never bought an oz but 1/4 goes for $120 in NE South Carolina and it's average at best.


----------



## Bon Doogey (Feb 10, 2009)

$250 an oz if u know the right people some good mids i would say...usually anywhere from $350-$500 though for some random stuff here in the tristate area...


----------



## stonerdiva (Feb 10, 2009)

its pretty expensive.. anywhere from $350-$600 but its definately the best of the best. 
i have also noticed indica strains cost more then sativas which i think is odd because i would much rather smoke a sativa strain...blah blah blah haha
i love california


----------



## wildbor (Feb 10, 2009)

HoLE said:


> I just paid 180 for an Oz. of this stuff,,,big budzzz,,lotza crystals,,,,smells like blueberry,,or some frikkin fruit,,,,,,and good count,,,,first stuff I bought in 9 months,,(thxs RIU),I gotta get Growin,,
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


that looks pretty much just like the last oz i got except i paid 280 and i got that in eastern ct


----------



## waldocat420 (Feb 11, 2009)

hell yeah, wouldnt want to live anywhere but cali. . what part of cali are you in stonerdiva? there isnt much down here in san diego right know that i know of. . i have only one medical connect, and its not even a dispenary, he grows at his house and we meet up at random places. $300oz/$160 half/$85 quarter/$45 eighth no matter what strain it is.. ive gone to some clubs in la they were pretty pricey though so its not really worth the drive. . i spent like $230 and didnt even leave with a half oz. the granddaddy purple and strawberry haze was amazing though. . the clubs i really want to check out are the in oakland. .


----------



## indianaman (Feb 11, 2009)

bring your own around Louisville. 100-150 a zip usually gets you poop.... but you get lucky 1 out of 10 times. 250-300 sinse immature bullshit. $70 an 1/8 probably of actual brand name weed if you can find it. anyone in my area? they closed my indiana u.s.a lookin for chronic thread. cultivating the illicit substance is okay... but trying to get a connect is frowned upon. i'm starting over soon, but i can't wait 6 months to smoke some fucking good weed!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 12, 2009)

indianaman said:


> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX






you ask for weed on this forum ONE MORE TIME and i am going to ban you forever.


----------



## Bon Doogey (Feb 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you ask for weed on this forum ONE MORE TIME and i am going to ban you forever.


That sounds pretty serious lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 12, 2009)

Bon Doogey said:


> That sounds pretty serious lol.


it is pretty serious. it will get us ALL in trouble. common sense would tell most of us this.


----------



## indianaman (Feb 12, 2009)

damn dude my bad.... lip zipped.


----------



## indianaman (Feb 12, 2009)

if i have offended the gurus i will accept my dis rep. i have no patience left, if you smoked what i am smoking you might reconsider my goals, but i mean no harm to the homies or rollitup sorry fdd2blk. i will wait until my seeds arrive.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 12, 2009)

thank you.


----------



## indianaman (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah my bad sir.....
rather have my own anyway.
just read the global announcement and i would not like to be banned.


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Feb 20, 2009)

are prices going up anywhere else or just mid ga...... most zones are 120 now, 100 is like a steal... for mid that is..... g's of blueberry, trainwreck, pineapple are 25 if your lucky but mostly 30..... what the hell... i remember getting 70 - 80 dollar mids that were good from a 30 minute drive


----------



## LandofZion (Feb 20, 2009)

It's going up to match the prices on the coast here in the west. But man, what tastey offers this growing revolution is making available.


----------



## SayWord (Feb 20, 2009)

whos heard of purple widow? just scored an O of that for cheap.


----------



## waldocat420 (Feb 20, 2009)

thats purple power plant crossed with white widdow right? does it look tasty?? how much is an Oz going for in your area?


----------



## Kelti (Feb 20, 2009)

I've paid anywhere from 140 to 300 Canadian in Sask. Better stuff is imported costs anywhere from 180 to 260, hasn't been really special either, lol. I've paid more on my travels north.


----------



## Nighttime (Feb 20, 2009)

So cal can range from 180 an oz (shitty bud that's been rolled and scraped) to 450 an oz (top shelf)


----------



## MrMotown (Feb 20, 2009)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


you get an ounce of what for 30 bucks?...i'm in ATL and a gram of some GOOD (white russian, OG Kush, etc) is 20 bucks...no way ur gettin an ounce for 30 bucks


----------



## Nighttime (Feb 20, 2009)

I think he means 300?


----------



## waldocat420 (Feb 20, 2009)

he must mean $300 right?. . who in the right mind will go through all the work and care it takes to grow bomb dank. . and sell it like dirt weed.


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Feb 20, 2009)

waldocat420 said:


> he must mean $300 right?. . who in the right mind will go through all the work and care it takes to grow bomb dank. . and sell it like dirt weed.


I had a frend in texas 10 years ago that could get an ounce of skunk in texas for $40. Goo looking shit too. Its just so close to mexico there is not 15 different middlemen getting their cut.


----------



## pastojibaro (Feb 20, 2009)

in PR you can buy an ounce of regular for any price from $45-$110 depending on quality, now for those nice buds like white widow, haze etc. the flat rate is 320 i have found a contact that sells to me for 200


----------



## TheSchwarts (Feb 21, 2009)

Lower Ontario you can expect to pay about $180 for a decent oz and about $230 if you're goin' for stuff like WW, NL, SK#1, PH


----------



## waldocat420 (Feb 21, 2009)

hmm, well im in san diego about 20 min from mex and there is definatly no skunk coming through. . more like kilos of brick weed. it just doesnt make sence. . an ounce for $40, does that mean you could have got a QP for less than $160?? thats insane.. i know prices were probably cheaper back then. . but damn!


----------



## Thanksfortheinfo (Feb 21, 2009)

In Oregon I was paying $150 a half or $300 an ounce

Moved back to Washington a month ago and people trying to charge $200 a half and $400 for an ounce...this is just regular Chronic too, none of that super sticky long lasting high stuff... where all the washington members


----------



## subzerox (Feb 21, 2009)

lubbock an austin tx 50 fer zone of swag and 300 fer zone of dro


----------



## TheSchwarts (Feb 21, 2009)

Damn what a difference in price! Haha that's why you gotta grow your own smoke. Save yourself tons of cash!
Also nothing beats your own herb.


----------



## SayWord (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah i paid 180 for an ounce of purple widow. brought it to a bigger city and people are lovin it! man peeps go nuts for purp


----------



## TheSchwarts (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know about where you guys and gals are, but I've noticed a lot of big city folks seem to pay more for the heavy lock-your-ass-down and kick you to the curb indica strains.


----------



## ginnyman2011 (Feb 22, 2009)

i pay 300 for green house stuff and indoors are 50 bucks more


----------



## nexcare (Feb 22, 2009)

For name brand strains it runs $350-400/oz. Pretty much everywhere in Texas. You can get commercial, high production dro for $300-350. 

Im pretty sure most of the bud here is brought from Cali...A pound for a grower, sells to a dealer for about $5k here though. So that is good for anyone who grows.


----------



## buddyhall (Feb 22, 2009)

Jimmy28 said:


> so you must get a pound for what 350-400 bucks?
> I could get rich off of you


 
Me too it's about 150-200 dollers depending on qaulity supply and demand.


----------



## fat sam (Feb 26, 2009)

an oz of bud for 30??? either its shit mexican weed or someone is dumb as fuck


----------



## DR.LEMON (Feb 26, 2009)

for stuff thats not great it $85 w/ free delivery however my gf has good friends north of here gets fruity blends for $200 p/ oz.


----------



## mike.lawry420 (Feb 26, 2009)

100-125 ounce of reg.
400-500 for exotic shit..


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Feb 26, 2009)

Its about 350 here in LPT but I can get a deal for 270


----------



## x420xTeXaN (Feb 26, 2009)

for real im in dallas and i pay mybe 80 for some exotic bud. last batch was some killer top44 but the guy i get it from has been a good friend forever!!!


----------



## CRUEHEAD783 (Feb 26, 2009)

Anywhere from $350-$400.
Mostly just buy 1/4 or 1/8 though.


----------



## kronicsmurf (Feb 26, 2009)

depends but i don't know the latest prices i don't buy weed since i started growing.but last year you could get it for 60 an ounce ... mexi brickweed mostly.


----------



## sicka (Feb 27, 2009)

350 aussie

word.


----------



## rastadiskO (Feb 27, 2009)

in New York, it's something like

dro: 250-300
haze: 325-400
exotics: 450+

in my city, anyway


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 27, 2009)

miami 325-400 for good bud

60-100 for regs


----------



## waldocat420 (Feb 27, 2009)

shsst555 said:


> anybody from west side of cleveland that could hook me up?


this is not a website to find weed connects.


----------



## MrVanker (Mar 10, 2009)

I just got 2.5g for $20 near Youngstown Oh. My brother-in-law got an 1/8 for $55-ish.


----------



## Zakharov (Mar 10, 2009)

Here in UK price is around $260 (£130) for your average bud but I've seen prices right up to $600 for top draw. Prices are a little cheaper on the continent, but you can't get good weed in France, just shitty hash, Italians grow rubbish bud, Spanish weed is great but hard to find cos everyone just grows for themselves, don't even pick up in Belgium cos you might as well pop across the border to Holland where the prices are pretty high, $30 for an 1/8 typical, but it's such good weed you'd sell your shoes to keep buying it. I actually had someone stop me in street to perform a poem for a joint! It was a fairly decent poem if i remember correctly...


----------



## i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR (Mar 10, 2009)

MrVanker said:


> I just got 2.5g for $20 near Youngstown Oh. My brother-in-law got an 1/8 for $55-ish.


^^^Im "Near" There....

'Round Here Its--- 

Mids- $110-125 Oz./ $5g (Not Bad Bud Either)

Good Bud- $250ish Oz./ 10g

Kush- $450-550 Oz./ 20g


----------



## OGKUSH13 (Mar 10, 2009)

G-13/Haze, and whiteberry = FREE
cinderella 99 $300
shiskaberry= $300
G-13= $300
Greatwhite Shark= $325
Durban Poison $250
big buddah cheese= $300
afghan kush= $300
wonder woman= $300
sour diesel= $350
Grape kush= $350
the church= $300
super skunk and power skunk $250
dutch dragon $300

these are just a few that my friends and i grow, enjoy if you can find them....


----------



## ROC1977 (Mar 10, 2009)

In Ireland its between 300 and 400 euro. And its just luck on the strain of weed. Sometime full of seeds. And not as easy as soap bar( shite!) to get.


----------



## kevin (Mar 10, 2009)

around the dallas area i know of some papaya that went for 375 an ounce


----------



## Justinnnn (Mar 10, 2009)

lol states have some weird prices

350 an o than a pound 1000?


wtf your dealers are ripping you guys off soo bad

i would just grab a pound


in Toronto 

The bosses could get an O of some of the best kush for 200 others would pay 300


cheapest for an o is around 140 some china bud

some pifff is like 170 180 for other people like 200-240


an eighth of any piff no less than 25 less you got a connect and its not nice piff 20

an eighth of some piff 25 for me sometimes 30 if my main links dont have anything other people 30 35

some kush for me 30 35


qp of some alright outdoor around oct 400 450 other people 550 or more

i can get half pound of some o g kush for 1200 next connect 1500 lol


cheapest pound would probably be like 1200. on average 1800 to 2000


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 11, 2009)

piff ? thats a new one for me


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 11, 2009)

420weedman said:


> piff ? thats a new one for me


i was gonna say the same thing. what is this piff?


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 11, 2009)

ROC1977 said:


> In Ireland its between 300 and 400 euro. And its just luck on the strain of weed. Sometime full of seeds. And not as easy as soap bar( shite!) to get.


that would suck to get an ounce of seeded crap for 400euros


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 11, 2009)

"piff" is the new "dro"


i hate dumb lingo.


----------



## SiCoSkateboards (Mar 11, 2009)

about 60-100 for hermies
and like 200-400 for beasters-headies.
there is no really good trees here


----------



## auto1986 (Mar 11, 2009)

spearingflame said:


> Here, Ohio, Some area's 120 a ounce.. pretty decent bud..well for me that is.


I'm from Ohio to, I've pay 130 for an ounce


----------



## ggvccs (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, it's very different here in Venezuela. Cheap "brown" (colombian commercial stuff) bud is around US$1 a gram. Tastes like crap and you can never tell if it's gonna be really a good smoke... not awful (weed never is, hehe) but compared to--> Quality bud is in the neighborhood of US$ 6 a gram. When I say quality bud, you get stoned from the first toke, so usually this kind of weed is smoked in very thin joints that we like to call aguja (needle) or a pipe. It still never lasts long enough hehheheh

So you can make an equivalence, 1 lb= 450 grams so regular weed is around $450 a pound...so a pound of class A weed would be around US$ 2,700.... but general rule is, the mor you buy, the less the cost... so i'm probably giving you prices for small buys (say 10 grams) as usually as you go up in quantity the price goes easier on ya.


----------



## BlazeIt (Mar 11, 2009)

$30 For An Ounce...Wooooowwwwwwwwww!!

Here In Australia I Pay $300(Australian Dollars) For An Ounce. But Its Good Shit.


----------



## covertgrow (Mar 11, 2009)

£180 for an oz of peng cheese, 
£120/140 an oz for standard unknown strain light green fluffy lol
around £1150 for a bar of the unknown strain,


----------



## Gr33n (Mar 11, 2009)

kevin said:


> around the dallas area i know of some papaya that went for 375 an ounce


i know of some og kush that was going for about 5hundy an ounce. shit's expensive in dallas.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 11, 2009)

auto1986 said:


> I'm from Ohio to, I've pay 130 for an ounce


dammm ohio is where its at.....


----------



## bwill (Mar 11, 2009)

i get knock ur d*ck in the dirt hydro for 180 an o


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 11, 2009)

bwill said:


> i get knock ur d*ck in the dirt hydro for 180 an o


haha... what area?


----------



## exotics you feel me (Mar 11, 2009)

in balti shit is like $125 for regs
in dc shit is like $130 for regs.

I can get you the dankest headies you'll ever smoke for $350

Dank Heads anywhere from $280-$350
Pretty Dank kb for like $245
and exotics usually run from like $325-400


I don't go by names because you never know what kind of bud you have unless you got the seeds from someone who knows what it actually is and is a legit friend, anyone else will lie to you and call it purp lmao.

maryland prices are fucked up.

and headies/exotics is $20-$25 a gram
reggie is like $10 a gram , $35-$40 a quarter, $65 a half, $130 an oz, $300-400 a quap.

I know a guy that deals quaps like 300 a pop for reggie, and its some fire foreal foreal.


anyone need that hit me up on this jawnt.

real talk only


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 11, 2009)

lol @ u /\


----------



## dragonwhip (Mar 11, 2009)

Here in the D.C. area it goes for as much as &700 for the good shit. what a fucking crock! That's why I grow my own. Fuck the price gougers.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 11, 2009)

200 per O for us medical card holders


----------



## bwill (Mar 12, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> haha... what area?


 michigan ..


----------



## H2Town8Got1Purp (Mar 12, 2009)

Shit I live in Houston and we get so, much danky dank wet willy bud, but damn the shit runs prolly bout $375-$450 an ounce. Lately we've had some Pinapple shit, some bud that smelt like cotton candy, but we usually always have Shoreline and the PURP. You can always get purp in Texas, no matter what! We get alot of really really good buds it's just that it runs out too soon and it's on to the next.


----------



## snagglepuss (Mar 12, 2009)

H2Town8Got1Purp said:


> Shit I live in Houston and we get so, much danky dank wet willy bud, but damn the shit runs prolly bout $375-$450 an ounce. Lately we've had some Pinapple shit, some bud that smelt like cotton candy, but we usually always have Shoreline and the PURP. You can always get purp in Texas, no matter what! We get alot of really really good buds it's just that it runs out too soon and it's on to the next.


i hear ya man, i live in h-town and you could buy a gram of purp and a couple hours later the guy has somethin new. i dont mind the variety though 

shwags also on every street corner just about


----------



## 9inch bigbud (Mar 12, 2009)

would not know have not payed for weed in years.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

" i dunno"


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 12, 2009)

north minnesota you can expect 300 for decent merch and up to 500 for quality strains per oz


----------



## twointhecloset (Mar 12, 2009)

southern Va. $300 for the homegrown and $50 an oz for swag


----------



## Jamiie (Mar 12, 2009)

Ounces in south Georgia range from $90-120, and weighs out to be 35 grams most of the time. It's pretty good weed, good size buds.


----------



## waldocat420 (Mar 13, 2009)

Jamiie said:


> Ounces in south Georgia range from $90-120, and weighs out to be 35 grams most of the time. It's pretty good weed, good size buds.


im guessing your definition of good weed is very low. $90-120, is insanly cheap for an ounce of good weed, and then give you a free quarter on top of it. .


----------



## SayWord (Mar 13, 2009)

word to that


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 13, 2009)

SayWord said:


> word to that


in the gardenstate og kush 500 sour 550 jack herrer 375-400 kush?(or so they say lol) 400


----------



## SayWord (Mar 13, 2009)

dude if someone ever HAD jack herrer for sale, id probably pay close to those prices.


----------



## PiffGuerilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Here on Long Island you can get some real nice Purple Kush for around 365/oz.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 15, 2009)

Oregon, Eugene ~ Just paid 260 for a O of Diesel, stuff is really Dank. Some jack ass was giving a 320 price for low grade.


----------



## 420Brazilian (Mar 15, 2009)

m420 said:


> In northern Florida I pay $350 an ounce. Down south I can get B.C for $250 but it sucks ass. It's earthy and a headache of a stoned. But the bud up here rocks. Some strains that have been consistant are: Mikado, Norther Lights#5, Shiva, Swiss Bliss, Black Domina, Orange bud, Blue Widow, Silver haze, ect.


 Man, just moved to eastern florida, beach side, and I can't get nothin but B.C. and that is $300 a oz. Plus that's not even in my area, I have to drive 45 min (to Orlando) to get somethin decent. It only happens once in a while to find good budz here, and I get my budz from my best friend, who sells more than a oz per day, so he has alot of different type of budz, but nothin with a name, just B.C. It's like u said earthy taste, but beats regs.


----------



## jonthejerk (Mar 15, 2009)

Tampa florida its usually 300-350oz for good dro (G13, Northern lights) 

and mids is 120 an oz.

regs - 80 oz. 



mostly all i can find are regs and mids cuz i live outside tampa in the middle of the woods.


----------



## 420Brazilian (Mar 15, 2009)

420Brazilian said:


> Man, just moved to eastern florida, beach side, and I can't get nothin but B.C. and that is $300 a oz. Plus that's not even in my area, I have to drive 45 min (to Orlando) to get somethin decent. It only happens once in a while to find good budz here, and I get my budz from my best friend, who sells more than a oz per day, so he has alot of different type of budz, but nothin with a name, just B.C. It's like u said earthy taste, but beats regs.


It's all good, startin here in about a month I won't have to pay no more, the oppsite, I'll get paid for people to smoke wut I have, if I deside to smoke it all, ahehaehhae
Some UNKNOWN PURPLE


----------



## estesj (Mar 15, 2009)

In duval county its 350 an o 1300 a q and 4800 a lb for some usually haze, mikado, mango


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Mar 15, 2009)

~$300 here in Vegas for some Dank, $240 for an ounce of shake chronic.


----------



## azborder (Mar 19, 2009)

atigha13 said:


> obviously bullshit


No he's right, my bro lives in El Paso. in my area of Arizona $25 an ounce. A mule can get you a pound for $150 or $500 off the street. Chic I know sells a quarter pound for $250 to non-family members and $150 to family members. She won't say what she pays for it. Keep in mind were right on the border.


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 22, 2009)

paso stays low with the work... nigga moved to Atlanta from there, lets just says he is brining his blessings to our city.

Idk about 25 a onion tho! that would be some brown brown. Ya math is kinda fucked up bruh. 25 a onion; 250 a 4? doesn't add up.

*Btw bruh was right about the kid from 5months ago saying $30 a oz for skunk lmao.*


----------



## estesj (Mar 22, 2009)

mane2008 said:


> paso stays low with the work... nigga moved to Atlanta from there, lets just says he is brining his blessings to our city.
> 
> Idk about 25 a onion tho! that would be some brown brown. Ya math is kinda fucked up bruh. 25 a onion; 250 a 4? doesn't add up.
> 
> *Btw bruh was right about the kid from 5months ago saying $30 a oz for skunk lmao.*


 I thought this was for the price of dro! who gives a fuck about the price of reggie!


----------



## trunks (Mar 22, 2009)

regs is pretty much commerican bud just the regular shit that goes around! 80 to 100 bucks here in forest city n.c hydro if there 4 real is your good shit wite widow kind bud northen lights you know all the top flavors! but hell no one got that shit here down my way but thats alright cuz i grow my own in my dwc system!


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 22, 2009)

woohoo my prices finnaly got lowered so now 250 a zip for some prime outdoor nuggies and 300 for indoor that isnt kush and 350 for kush all day i love it no more 400 $ zips hahha


----------



## dragan (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm paying 32$ for the gram in Iceland, so at 28 grams per Ounce that's about 900$ per Ounce.


----------



## hugeheff (Mar 22, 2009)

Are we talking about medical grade bud here?, off the street. or out of a club? Im in northern Cali and can buy it at any where from $225- 400 from the club. truth be told the charge too much for anything with tast or smell.


----------



## Sandman45 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oklahoma is $40 1/2, $80 oz.

Have heard of some $300 ounces, but everyone laughed and went the other way.

Pretty steady supply too.


----------



## shocker1185 (Mar 22, 2009)

anywhre from 40-160 for commercial (terrible i know)
200-350 for kind bud
300-600 for exotics

massachusetts...guess its cheaper other places


----------



## Dank Hill (Mar 22, 2009)

90 for some mids, 170 for the good shit


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 22, 2009)

dragan said:


> I'm paying 32$ for the gram in Iceland, so at 28 grams per Ounce that's about 900$ per Ounce.


hah that sucks ballz...


----------



## Dank Hill (Mar 22, 2009)

dragan said:


> I'm paying 32$ for the gram in Iceland, so at 28 grams per Ounce that's about 900$ per Ounce.


sure thats weed your buying and not crack?


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 22, 2009)

crack is wack. i smoked it once.


----------



## snoop2217 (Mar 23, 2009)

In Texas you can get a oz of good reg bud for $40, shit like a pound for only $350 or $400. Popcorn ( Sinsemilla, dunno what ur names are ) goes about double the reg prices. Most dro goes about $400-$450 a oz.( O.G. Kush, Granddaddy Purp, Afghan Goo, Sour Diesel, Trainwreck, Mr. Nice Guy, Sensi Star ) MMMmmm, too many to remember  Got a batch of some DANKASS Maui Wowie about a month ago for $500, i still got about a 8th left


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 23, 2009)

estesj said:


> I thought this was for the price of dro! who gives a fuck about the price of reggie!


calm down kid. he said skunk dro or some shit like that. *either way it wouldn't be 30 a onion, please go back and read.
*
DO you know what dro is if I may ask?


----------



## Zardokk (Mar 23, 2009)

Schwaggy Bud - $15-20 per 8th, $80-100 per O
Good Regs (usually non-compressed/bricked and coated with crystal) - $20 per 8th, $100-120 per O
Good Mids (sometimes rivals the quality of chron, never compressed/bricked) - $30 per 8th, $150 per O
Sometimes I can get decent, better-than-mids quality seedless bud for around $40 an 8th, $200-275 per O, but it's rare, so...
Chron (Dro/Headies/Dank/Whatever) - $50-60 an 8th, ounce prices vary, but usually in the $350-450 range for the good stuff, $375 seems to be a common price

I used to have a guy who sold almost nothing but name brand strains (Mr. Nice Guy, Neon Kush, NYC Diesel, Sour Diesel, and a lot of others), but honestly, his stuff only looked/smelled/tasted the best. The best highs I've ever gotten have been from no-name generic chronic. The stuff that goes for $60 an 8th around here is always name-brand quality. $50 an 8th bud varies, but it's usually damn good. There are a couple of sellers who insist on charging $20/gram ($70 an 8th) with no discounts for some of their top name-brand stuff, but it's never any better than what I can get for $60 an 8th (and usually no better than what I could get for $50), so I only go to those guys on rare desperate occasions. The "regs" I get for $20 an 8th are amazingly good compared to the bud I've ever seen anyone else get for that price, and honestly sometimes get me as high or higher than chron.

And sorry for the ranting and whatnot. This post is heavily weed-driven and partially acid-driven, although that's mostly gone now.


----------



## cannaman2.5 (Mar 23, 2009)

I get rid of mine in bulk like 10-15 elbows at a time and i get 5000 a piece which works out to like 312.50 a zip.Usually legends ultimate indica,ecsd,pog,strawberry cough,vortex


----------



## johnny be good (Mar 23, 2009)

Lower Michigan its about 120-140 for some Mids (decent bud, green ,gets you high, good blunt weed) if you want chronic its 350+


----------



## Chem.dog (Mar 23, 2009)

In Boston, Massachusetts.. Chemdawg- $500
Kali Mist- $400
Trainwreck- $350
MasterKush full melt hash- $1100
Chemdawg bubble hash-$1200
ALL organic, medicinal garden bud.


----------



## DR.LEMON (Mar 23, 2009)

hugeheff said:


> Are we talking about medical grade bud here?, off the street. or out of a club? Im in northern Cali and can buy it at any where from $225- 400 from the club. truth be told the charge too much for anything with tast or smell.


 dude that looks like mine cept mines more green/yellowish


----------



## cooker06 (Mar 24, 2009)

if it aint green crack who cares???????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darthCannabis (Mar 24, 2009)

For some fire it would cost $420 and thats the reason why I grow  Free weed for mee


----------



## djbspinn (Mar 30, 2009)

In Ma. for *Oz* some *dirt*=*$110*; some decent *kb*=*$220*; some *fire (raw, exotic, flaming, bomb etc.)=$420*


----------



## Artiq (Apr 17, 2009)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


Holy shit. I live in El Paso too but an ounce is way more than that.


----------



## airman (Apr 18, 2009)

Artiq said:


> Holy shit. I live in El Paso too but an ounce is way more than that.


 
He just thinks he is getting good weed. Highly doubtful though


----------



## acura27 (Apr 18, 2009)

In AR. looking at 110 to 120 for some brick no seeds and any were from 160 to 220 for some good mids and the wild shit is 220 up to almost 600 crazy stuff 




airman said:


> He just thinks he is getting good weed. Highly doubtful though


----------



## randh2004 (Apr 18, 2009)

well im originally from humboldt California and now live in Sacramento California. About six hours apart. On average the going rate around here for an ounce of pretty decent stuff is around 250 to 300.. I actually know tons of people from all over California and yes you can get some really good deals out there but most CONSISTANT deals throughout Cali is priced around 280 an ounce this includes LA , SAC , SAN JOSE , Barbra , All bay areas damn near everywhere else...I have (a friend) thats made as much as 425 bucks per ounce in some Bay area cities here and as much as 5000 a pound(like in Silicone Valley), Walnut Creek ,and pebble creek. There all in and around the bay areas...


----------



## yellowrain53 (Apr 18, 2009)

400 a z in Hilo. 350.00 friend-friend price.......... give or take. crip only, no shwag!


----------



## ROC1977 (Apr 18, 2009)

yellowrain53 said:


> 400 a z in Hilo. 350.00 friend-friend price.......... give or take. crip only, no shwag!


Here in Ireland where I live anyway... its about 400 euro/500 dollars an oz of any weed. Luck of the draw. Good or bad, and you don't complain. Coz everything that comes in is controlled by one group. 

So grow your own!


----------



## ZenOne (Apr 18, 2009)

In london Ontario
a Ounce of Bomb Is 200$
But prices vary throught the year
oct can get as low as 120 a bag
 i love my city and all its Chronic


----------



## motorboater (Apr 18, 2009)

fire $300-$350


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 18, 2009)

In Sydney it goes anywhere from $350-$400 bucks an OZ.
Wat do u ppl pay per gram of Hash?


----------



## ROC1977 (Apr 18, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> In Sydney it goes anywhere from $350-$400 bucks an OZ.
> Wat do u ppl pay per gram of Hash?


half oz of shit soap bar in ireland 50 euro. And its poison.


----------



## motorboater (Apr 18, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> In Sydney it goes anywhere from $350-$400 bucks an OZ.
> Wat do u ppl pay per gram of Hash?


$30-$35 for full melt


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 18, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> In Sydney it goes anywhere from $350-$400 bucks an OZ.
> Wat do u ppl pay per gram of Hash?


i dont pay for my hash.. i make it. but i could sell it for 40 a gram and thats acetone hash. kief and butane i could sell for 60.


----------



## motorboater (Apr 18, 2009)

lol what

i dont know anyone who would buy a gram of kief for 60

thats a ripoff, badly


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 18, 2009)

Who cares what the cost of bud is?

Grow your own damn weed.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 18, 2009)

motorboater said:


> lol what
> 
> i dont know anyone who would buy a gram of kief for 60
> 
> thats a ripoff, badly


 
haha yep i know.. everyone in miami goes crazy over that shit.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 19, 2009)

motorboater said:


> $30-$35 for full melt


 
So wat area of the world are u from?
And wat does weed go 4 there?
Just for a comparison?


----------



## dennis45 (Apr 19, 2009)

me here in ohio i get it for about 115 120 an oz...but when the drought kicks in people try to go insane with thre prices such as 140aoz


----------



## motorboater (Apr 19, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> So wat area of the world are u from?
> And wat does weed go 4 there?
> Just for a comparison?


United States -> MT

fire (best of the best) $300-$350

Headies (step below fire) $250-$300


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Apr 19, 2009)

reppin Fl 


- oz's usually range from: 

swag bc crip: 300
firecrip around 325-350
purps/hazes 350-400max


----------



## ScottsBlown99 (Apr 19, 2009)

southern ohio ozs

swag $100 or less
mids $125-150
dank $300-350


----------



## bakerj (Apr 19, 2009)

An ounce in oxford, ohio is $100- 140 average. I only in highschool and I haven't been getting any money lately this is what I got yesterday, some compressed shit $25 an eighth. I broke it out into hash.


----------



## slightlyst00pid (Apr 19, 2009)

down here in dallas,texas
i got 2 oz of some dank shit for 80.


----------



## ndeckdeck (Apr 19, 2009)

Here in Ontario.(guelph)

lows (lemon hash plant, nebula, lavender)- 150-170$ for an Ounce
Med (Tuity Fruity, Blueberry, Skunk - 170-200$ for an Ounce
High (Diesel, Red haze, Northern Lightsxbig bud) - 200-240$ an ounce.


----------



## threepete23 (Apr 20, 2009)

whats pounds costin' like there in ontario?


----------



## coomsual (Apr 20, 2009)

1/8 is wieghed at 2g's and thats 20 quid (pounds) round my ends. (Leeds,uk)

ounce of ok-alright stuff is bout 120 -140, and the best gear at 160. Like blues, jacks,cheese all dem tings

Theres absolute bare dealers round ere got like 15 different contacts always active, deliver to your door, he he


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 21, 2009)

coomsual said:


> 1/8 is wieghed at 2g's and thats 20 quid (pounds) round my ends. (Leeds,uk)


lol thats not an 8th ... thats 2 grams 

8th = 3.5 grams ......... as in 1\8 of an ounce

and if a ounce is weighed the same way as a 8th over there ..... your getn just over a half ounce


----------



## weedaweedaweed (Apr 21, 2009)

I never understand people who say "an eighth is 2.5" or shit like that. The weights should be the constant in this situation, the price is what varies. Why would you confuse shit like that?


----------



## hurris (Apr 21, 2009)

weedaweedaweed said:


> I never understand people who say "an eighth is 2.5" or shit like that. The weights should be the constant in this situation, the price is what varies. Why would you confuse shit like that?


an eighth is always 3.5g. if that isn't the weight that you think of when you are think of an eighth, you are thinking of something other than an ounce.


----------



## chefjdogg (Apr 21, 2009)

For the top shelf stuff, "medical" as they call it here in south orange county... we pay $280-$400 a zip.. all the kush you can imagine. $300 is about average i'd say. Depends who you know and the quality of grow.


----------



## bigbuddc (Apr 22, 2009)

Here in DC elbows of reg go for about 1200 and bout 120 a zip. elbows of dro go for 4000 and about 400 for a zip. can anyone beat this cause its killing us?


----------



## ndeckdeck (Apr 22, 2009)

omg. you guys get fucking raped.

I've nevr heard of these outrageous prices, like 400$ for an oz? holy fuck me.

I've gotten Purple urkel for 260$ a oz, i just grabbed a half o of citrilah, some of the lightest green weed i've ever seen and that was 110$ a half o,

i can grab a half pund for 1350, and a pound for 2400. Ontario rocks compared to you all.


----------



## budjunkie (Apr 22, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> In Sydney it goes anywhere from $350-$400 bucks an OZ.
> Wat do u ppl pay per gram of Hash?


an oz goes anywhere between aus$300-360 where im from


----------



## FreNzyBud (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm from Denmark.. Over here we mostly smoke hashish. It is usually pretty hard to get a hold of some weed or "skunk" as its called here. But street price is about 400-450 US Dollars for an ounce (28 grams) or something like 16-18 US Dollars for 1 gram.
Fucking expensive! Thats why i grow myself, I know a few guys that grow, every time they harvest their crop, it is litteraly sold out in days even at those prices!
Insane!


----------



## Delusional (Apr 22, 2009)

ndeckdeck said:


> omg. you guys get fucking raped.
> 
> I've nevr heard of these outrageous prices, like 400$ for an oz? holy fuck me.
> 
> ...



all depends on your area.... places where it is "decriminalized" to extents or approved for medical use you can generally find really wild stuff fairly cheap. 

around my parts an ounce of mids puts you back about $225-$250. It's all generally the same "beaster" or diesel crap that comes in from niagara falls canada.....poorly flushed and cured most of the time. it tastes alright if you dont know any better but you're left with shit that needs to constantly be stirred and broken up otherwise you end up with a black chunk that wont burn.

I've never bought schwag or anything with seeds for that matter so I am not too sure about lower grade stuff....

the better stuff is usually given random name and sold for $300-$400 an oz, or more on occasion. people around here can be quite stupid when it comes to good pot.....I've seen the occasional $500z here and there that wasnt really anything to write home about in my personal opinion. if its anything out of the ordinary from the normal mids you see everyday people snatch it up fast no matter the price. You dont see a whole lot of great stuff around here so people will generally pay quite a bit more if you show them a colorful stinky bag of fluffy nugs


----------



## H1GH ME (Apr 26, 2009)

for an ounce of lambs breath i pay around 120, its been pretty constant for me in oregon


----------



## bakerj (Apr 26, 2009)

"all depends on your area.... places where it is "decriminalized" to extents or approved for medical use you can generally find really wild stuff fairly cheap." - Not true. I live in Ohio and pay $100 - 140 OZ, $250 - 600 qp, $450 - 1000 an hp, and a pound goes anywhere from $600 - 1500. It's cheap even though it's not medically availible, and it's definantly not decriminalized to any extent. It really depends on the area, it's a supply and demand type of situation just like any type of bussiness. I live in Oxford, a college town (Miami University). So there are many suppliers and many consumers, this is why it's cheap, 1 out of every 10 kids in my highschool is a drug dealer (including me lol). In medical areas it's always more than where I'm from cuz they have fixed prices of like $200 - 600 an OZ, and weed from pharmacies is more avalible, so these prices become a regularity. In areas like Dallas it's cheap because the supply from Mexico, same with Kentucky, they supply my area, and some stuff from Mexico makes it's way up here too...


----------



## weedfeen (Apr 26, 2009)

i pay 120-200$ depending on the breed but its always mids,danks, no shwag and i just go to the persons house and they usually give me a joint or to, just for buying form them plus i went to school with em....
but i dont buy bud no more i grow it ;0
hear in wisconsin


----------



## motorboater (Apr 26, 2009)

bakerj said:


> "all depends on your area.... places where it is "decriminalized" to extents or approved for medical use you can generally find really wild stuff fairly cheap." - Not true. I live in Ohio and pay $100 - 140 OZ, $250 - 600 qp, $450 - 1000 an hp, and a pound goes anywhere from $600 - 1500. It's cheap even though it's not medically availible, and it's definantly not decriminalized to any extent. It really depends on the area, it's a supply and demand type of situation just like any type of bussiness. I live in Oxford, a college town (Miami University). So there are many suppliers and many consumers, this is why it's cheap, 1 out of every 10 kids in my highschool is a drug dealer (including me lol). In medical areas it's always more than where I'm from cuz they have fixed prices of like $200 - 600 an OZ, and weed from pharmacies is more avalible, so these prices become a regularity. In areas like Dallas it's cheap because the supply from Mexico, same with Kentucky, they supply my area, and some stuff from Mexico makes it's way up here too...


Your weed is cheap because it's schwag. 

Medical weed is more expensive because it's a better product. 

That's all it is. It isn't a supply-demand argument. An inferior product will be cheaper, and a superior product will be more expensive.


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Apr 27, 2009)

motorboater said:


> Your weed is cheap because it's schwag.
> 
> Medical weed is more expensive because it's a better product.
> 
> That's all it is. It isn't a supply-demand argument. An inferior product will be cheaper, and a superior product will be more expensive.


totally agree with this guy been up in ohio there aint shit 4 bomb weed


----------



## waldocat420 (Apr 27, 2009)

bakerj said:


> "all depends on your area.... places where it is "decriminalized" to extents or approved for medical use you can generally find really wild stuff fairly cheap." - Not true. I live in Ohio and pay $100 - 140 OZ, $250 - 600 qp, $450 - 1000 an hp, and a pound goes anywhere from $600 - 1500. It's cheap even though it's not medically availible, and it's definantly not decriminalized to any extent. It really depends on the area, it's a supply and demand type of situation just like any type of bussiness. I live in Oxford, a college town (Miami University). So there are many suppliers and many consumers, this is why it's cheap, 1 out of every 10 kids in my highschool is a drug dealer (including me lol). In medical areas it's always more than where I'm from cuz they have fixed prices of like $200 - 600 an OZ, and weed from pharmacies is more avalible, so these prices become a regularity. In areas like Dallas it's cheap because the supply from Mexico, same with Kentucky, they supply my area, and some stuff from Mexico makes it's way up here too...


you have no idea what your talking about.. and you just admitted that your in highschool so i dont think you can really be taken seriously. . im sure youre getting shitty bud for those prices, especially if its from out of state and country like you say, plenty of hands must have been on it.. if you were getting supplied with medical grade shit, your prices would skyrocket. .


----------



## bakerj (Apr 27, 2009)

motorboater said:


> Your weed is cheap because it's schwag.
> 
> Medical weed is more expensive because it's a better product.
> 
> That's all it is. It isn't a supply-demand argument. An inferior product will be cheaper, and a superior product will be more expensive.


Not true, the weed that I buy is all different types, and I NEVER buy dirt weed. Unless it's half way decent and really cheap (less than $100). It's $100 - 140 (sometimes less, barely ever more) for various types of weed, mostly mids, but also often some dankness (depends on who it is your buying from). Dankness shit like white widow is sometimes $45 an eighth, which is usually the price of a quarter, but it's NEVER more than $225 an O if you get it from the right person(usually if the price is high, it's around $150 - 180). I've never seen weed for $250 an O, until I started to study this blog and the shop prices online through pharmacies in places like Cali, I thought $250 - 700 an O was outragous (I've seen QP's - POUNDS for this price). Last summer I got some nL x sour deisel for $15 an eighth.


----------



## bakerj (Apr 27, 2009)

idc that i'm in highschool, i grow too, and have smoked since i was 11, thats 6 years. i've grown for two, i have a lil CFL box in my closet and have had 4 succeful harvest (not counting outside last year, and i have 10 plants outdoors this year). FUCK YOU!! Me and my friends have made 1k a day flippin a pound in my town, you don't got shit on me.


----------



## bakerj (Apr 27, 2009)

bigbenzo420 said:


> totally agree with this guy been up in ohio there aint shit 4 bomb weed


yeah you know how it is my nigga.


----------



## bakerj (Apr 27, 2009)

waldocat420 said:


> you have no idea what your talking about.. and you just admitted that your in highschool so i dont think you can really be taken seriously. . im sure youre getting shitty bud for those prices, especially if its from out of state and country like you say, plenty of hands must have been on it.. if you were getting supplied with medical grade shit, your prices would skyrocket. .


Oh... and it's not all out of state, just a some people get a few shipments out of town every once and a while. Certian poeple, it usually is from Kentucky, which is usually dank. But there is also a lot of compressed mids, this is usually from Mexico, it isn't great, but ok and cheap. And the shit from Mexico has probably been in several peoples hands, but the price is what makes you buy it $100 - 120 an O. AND I live 40 min for Cinncinnati (borders Kentucky for you who don't know lol), I know people who work in Kentucky and can pick up some home grown Kentucky weed daily from the grower. That's just two places though, people in college run shit from their hometowns. One of my previous post mentioned nL x sour desiel for $15 an 1/8, this college dude ran to Chicago everyother weekend and bought atleast a couple pounds down here, some bud is grown here too (like me ha).


----------



## ZenOne (Apr 27, 2009)

thats the shitty part of london you can never find things liek hash and when you do its very rare


----------



## motorboater (Apr 27, 2009)

bakerj said:


> Not true, the weed that I buy is all different types, and I NEVER buy dirt weed. Unless it's half way decent and really cheap (less than $100). It's $100 - 140 (sometimes less, barely ever more) for various types of weed, mostly mids, but also often some dankness (depends on who it is your buying from). Dankness shit like white widow is sometimes $45 an eighth, which is usually the price of a quarter, but it's NEVER more than $225 an O if you get it from the right person(usually if the price is high, it's around $150 - 180). I've never seen weed for $250 an O, until I started to study this blog and the shop prices online through pharmacies in places like Cali, I thought $250 - 700 an O was outragous (I've seen QP's - POUNDS for this price). Last summer I got some nL x sour deisel for $15 an eighth.


Right...

I highly doubt that youre getting stuff like white widow for $150-$180. 

California has a larger supply, and prices aren't even that cheap on the street.


----------



## paddy657 (Apr 27, 2009)

In ireland where i live its very dear but always top quality.it is about 300 euro for an ounce which is a lot to pay about 395 dollars american


----------



## bakerj (Apr 27, 2009)

motorboater said:


> Right...
> 
> I highly doubt that youre getting stuff like white widow for $150-$180.
> 
> California has a larger supply, and prices aren't even that cheap on the street.


Nah my dude... That's the truth, white widow is rare here, and it runs out fast. It sometimes is as much as $200 - 220, but nothing in my town reaches $250 an O. I doesn't matter what it is. $250 is the price for a mid qp here, not an O. Weed being legal can up the price in some area, Amsterdam for instance, shit there is atleast 10 - 20+euros a gram, thats 280 - 560+ euros an O . A euro is 1.3 dollars, so thats 364 - 728+an O. Weed being legal is ONE of the factors that make it expensive. I just happen to live in an area that has a bunch of factors that make it cheap. I know that there would be a discount for buying an O, but I couldn't find the price of an O online, so I just used the price per gram (which is actually anywhere from 7 - 30 euros, i just used some middle numbers).


----------



## Axelbro (Apr 29, 2009)

i have yet to see a higher price ANYWHERE! im living in iceland for one ounce it costs aprox:$768,99 U.S!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 30, 2009)

bakerj said:


> idc that i'm in highschool, i grow too, and have smoked since i was 11, thats 6 years. i've grown for two, i have a lil CFL box in my closet and have had 4 succeful harvest (not counting outside last year, and i have 10 plants outdoors this year). FUCK YOU!! Me and my friends have made 1k a day flippin a pound in my town, you don't got shit on me.


i have a ban button.


----------



## Benassi (Apr 30, 2009)

SoCal: L.A. and beach areas - $300 an onion for top shelf weed.


----------



## threepete23 (Apr 30, 2009)

are you the techno god benny benassi?


----------



## Cali GooDs (Apr 30, 2009)

Im down in northern cali and weed can go for all kinds of prices. I can get an oz of sum weak shit for $60. the prices range up from 60-350. the most i pay is 300. But you must take into consideration in california we have some of the best weed in the world. specially northern cali. Og purple kush, Granddaddy purple and jack frost are my personal fav's. most weed in other states is garbage! if its good...and if its purple. IT probly came from northern cali


----------



## threepete23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Cali GooDs said:


> weed in other states is garbage!


You're dumb.


----------



## spliffbazz (May 2, 2009)

wats the crack livin in ireland and paying bout 350 an ounce for sprayed crap from miserable people is there much sprayed shit evry were else or wat let me no 

spliffbazz


----------



## Cali GooDs (May 2, 2009)

Lol. obviously you dont smoke as much as i do! your the dum ass. everybody know's most weed comes in from mexico and Cali. you probly smoking on one of my boyz shyt rite now! Tha alryte weed comes in from mexico and the purple and all the decent strains are grown rie here in cali and moved to other states....Duh asshole! if you got good weed it probly came from cali or you got a good connection in your state.


----------



## threepete23 (May 2, 2009)

Cali GooDs said:


> Lol. obviously you dont smoke as much as i do! your the dum ass. everybody know's most weed comes in from mexico and Cali. you probly smoking on one of my boyz shyt rite now! Tha alryte weed comes in from mexico and the purple and all the decent strains are grown rie here in cali and moved to other states....Duh asshole! if you got good weed it probly came from cali or you got a good connection in your state.



Are you being serious?

Your on a weed growing website.
where people grow their OWN fire ass chronic buds.

you... are dumb.


----------



## jon56048 (May 6, 2009)

anyone in the midwest


----------



## monstrgonja (May 7, 2009)

pay around 300 dollars in central cali for some top grade medical marijuana, cali hands down has the best buds not only in america but around the world. dont let amsterdam and canada fool you guys. they have good weed and all but cali has that bomb ass purp. i have a friend on my xbox live friends list and he is from amsterdam and they dont even have purp.


----------



## Cannabolic (May 7, 2009)

jacgrass420 said:


> in ny i pay about 160 for some good indoor and i get about 30 grams of rock hard crystaly nug, good hookup


where the hell do you get an ounce for 160? thats outragous


----------



## SayWord (May 11, 2009)

qp of OG KUSH for 900. dankness


----------



## djmendoza21 (May 12, 2009)

monstrgonja said:


> pay around 300 dollars in central cali for some top grade medical marijuana, cali hands down has the best buds not only in america but around the world. dont let amsterdam and canada fool you guys. they have good weed and all but cali has that bomb ass purp. i have a friend on my xbox live friends list and he is from amsterdam and they dont even have purp.


Oh they have purp but around there, there not looking for color there looking for STONE.

Purp is okay tho i dont hate at all, got me a nice purp plant myself,
But my killest strain is way to GREEN!!!!!!


----------



## smokadapotta (May 13, 2009)

TrailerTrashed said:


> Wow, thats steep. I guess its all about who ya know...Or how ya grow. Once paid $300 for an ounce of skunk back in the day.(80's) That was about when I decided enough was enough and planted me some seeds. Now I pay about 5% what most do for the best stuff around...I know I grow it!


i kno it's old but... 600 for some cali purp. F*** NO!!! i dont' care what you say.


----------



## smokadapotta (May 13, 2009)

900? that's some good deal man.


----------



## smokadapotta (May 13, 2009)

sorry wrong quote lol


----------



## WAsmoker (May 13, 2009)

like $200-350 in the pacific northwest depending on quality


----------



## SmokeGrowSkate844 (May 13, 2009)

About 400 for something decent. I got a half of White Widow right now for 200, which is pretty good.


----------



## J.Ruhland (May 13, 2009)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


 Nigga your trippin. Stop bullshitin mother fuckers man, " I gues its a good connect" man shut the fuck up straight up dumbass. Im sorry i dont like liers 30bucks huh? yea im sure the guy is making a shit load of money at them prices....Your an idiot


----------



## fastnlow93teg (May 13, 2009)

Here in central nc..I pay 180 an oz for some good midgrade, im good friends with the guy i get it from..usually from what friends tell me, upwards to 250-400 an oz for mid and higrade...


----------



## ben f (May 13, 2009)

J.Ruhland said:


> Nigga your trippin. Stop bullshitin mother fuckers man, " I gues its a good connect" man shut the fuck up straight up dumbass. Im sorry i dont like liers 30bucks huh? yea im sure the guy is making a shit load of money at them prices....Your an idiot


 
Maybe he meant to say 300... ?? Good shit around here is between 250 and 350. You can get garbage for 40 an oz.


----------



## floridasucks (May 14, 2009)

J.Ruhland said:


> Nigga your trippin. Stop bullshitin mother fuckers man, " I gues its a good connect" man shut the fuck up straight up dumbass. Im sorry i dont like liers 30bucks huh? yea im sure the guy is making a shit load of money at them prices....Your an idiot




wow.. u must be out of weed.


----------



## Delusional (May 14, 2009)

J.Ruhland said:


> Nigga your trippin. Stop bullshitin mother fuckers man, " I gues its a good connect" man shut the fuck up straight up dumbass. Im sorry i dont like liers 30bucks huh? yea im sure the guy is making a shit load of money at them prices....Your an idiot



word g money. thuggin on teh interwebs is hard work. forizzle.

I wonder if people like this comprehend how silly they really sound talking like this? LOL


----------



## floridasucks (May 14, 2009)

Delusional said:


> word g money. thuggin on teh interwebs is hard work. forizzle.




hahahahahahahaaa


----------



## aladdin2685 (May 14, 2009)

most should get at least 6+ zips for about 3 bills of elec runnin a 250hps lst'd 5 inches on top of plant. i have even seen 9 zips come off a 250hps. look at these pics on this thread.

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=22192&page=1&pp=15

it made me give up the 600hps and run to hidhut to buy my digi 250hps.


----------



## sir chongalot (May 14, 2009)

in liverpool it costs 160 for an average weed and for a nice one like cheese its about 180 to 220


----------



## aladdin2685 (May 14, 2009)

sorry sellers!


----------



## TaxiDriver13 (May 14, 2009)

I'm in Southern California and an ounce runs $300 to $500 for quality buds. Shake, when you can find it, is only around $40 an ounce.


----------



## toyxrazor (May 15, 2009)

I live in ButtFuck, Michigan [no, not really, ya fucken stoners] and my girlfriend says you can get some citral-something for 300 an oz.
Anno, but it tastes like I'm smokin' some kinda tea...


----------



## smokadapotta (May 15, 2009)

That guy from texas that says he gets skunk.. dumb. PPL here like to give you shwag and say it's skunk just because it's Smelly SHit. But i'll get oz's of some good ass Nuggety Schwag for 30 dollars. Some high quality shit goes for 350 to 450. Right now they got some Strawberry Flavored bud. ANd They're calling it strawberry kush. Before that, they had blueberry. That shit looked the same. At first they were trying to sell that Sh*t for 500 a zip just because of the smell.


----------



## smokadapotta (May 15, 2009)

i took some pics  
theres that nuggety schwag and the other pic is the blueberry but looks the same as the strawberry. It was still Goodass shit


----------



## floridasucks (May 15, 2009)

smokadapotta said:


> i took some pics
> theres that nuggety schwag and the other pic is the blueberry but looks the same as the strawberry. It was still Goodass shit



looks decent....


----------



## BakersfieldBudz (May 15, 2009)

If you can get a hook up you can get zip for $200 sometimes but usually $300


----------



## monstrgonja (May 15, 2009)

ive smoked some purp that is will fuck you up. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ePDJ9yNM7Y, check this out they are making fun of bc bud compared to some cali purp. tell me what cha think


----------



## smokadapotta (May 15, 2009)

This is what i got from cali. It doesn't look as purple as it was. i know it's compressed but it was the only way i could get it.


----------



## JonnyPopperseed (May 16, 2009)

shitty weed goes for like 135+
and primo is usually like 200 at the most.. ive never paid more than gram for gram prices for strain name


----------



## toker93 (Jun 25, 2009)

hey el paso i need ur number im from austin and i aint never seen an o of skunk for under 300


----------



## toker93 (Jun 25, 2009)

anybody from austin texas hit me up


----------



## SayWord (Jun 25, 2009)

legit bubba kush at around 250 right now


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 25, 2009)

I havent had any decent weed in years. All I see around here is Schwag which do not even make a person hungry. Usually can buy it 75 an oz or 100 for two. I broke down and paid a hundred for a quarter of supposed to be hydro a few years back. It was smoother than the regular junk but didnt give much of a buzz. Didnt make me cough as much. I have about decided I have either built up a tolerance to the stuff or all I kind find is shitty weed.


----------



## SmoKe We3D (Jun 25, 2009)

here its 130 an ounce for decent bud


----------



## AgentWiggles (Jun 25, 2009)

spearingflame said:


> Here, Ohio, Some area's 120 a ounce.. pretty decent bud..well for me that is.


Same here... I've never bought a whole ounce at once but it seems to be generally between 120 to 180... of course, this is just... weed. Like no one seems to know what strain. But it smells good and smokes good so whatever.


----------



## tubatimkenny (Jul 8, 2009)

40-70 an ounce of pop in agg town texas


----------



## Clumsyxloc (Jul 12, 2009)

Over Here In Massachusetts An ounCe of good quality shit is 400.A ounce of KB is 200. and a ounce of Mid Grade is 90


----------



## Feldmeister (Jul 12, 2009)

Here in the alamo city its 350-420$ and oz.... i would never pay more than 350$ though.... shit down here isnt anything like I would like to smoke...


----------



## tubatimkenny (Jul 13, 2009)

nah man its 40 an ounce in arlington texas but i buy QP's for 140


----------



## amature enthusiast (Jul 13, 2009)

In the New England area im getting good shit, which is all I buy (Haze, kush, diesle) for 375-400 bucks. such a rip off!


----------



## zdunich (Jul 13, 2009)

tubatimkenny said:


> nah man its 40 an ounce in arlington texas but i buy QP's for 140


 true that bro


----------



## indy kuh (Jul 13, 2009)

i get some GOOD shit for $70


----------



## Mr. g13 haze (Jul 13, 2009)

In georgia i pay about $125 for an ounce of decent hydro like master kush or blueberry haze


----------



## BoXofStankay (Jul 13, 2009)

About 280 to 350 here. Cali, Modesto. and the bud from around here comes from the bay a lot. Pretty dense, nice ganja =]


----------



## streff (Jul 13, 2009)

about 420 over in my area in NJ


----------



## tstt (Jul 13, 2009)

Mr. g13 haze said:


> In georgia i pay about $125 for an ounce of decent hydro like master kush or blueberry haze


 i cant find any decent dank for less than 450 an ounce. If u have that kinda cash to buy bulk. For people buying smaller quantities ive heard outrages numbers like 25 a gram. thats in the metro atlanta area. id cream my pants for 125 an ounce. i cant get a quarter for 125 hardly anymore. mids i can find 100 ounces.


----------



## Polexia (Jul 13, 2009)

We pay about $240 a oz here.
Which is about $40 higher than this time last year.
Canadian dollars.


----------



## gost (Jul 13, 2009)

i pay bout 125 for ms and 160 -200 for exo


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2009)

i just order some beans from wwsbank and got a ouick reponse then turn around and order the same shit from nirvana and they never email me shit or conf. the order made me sweat 72hours before i got a answer and 2 answer ur quistion 450 dollars for sweet smelling shit that don't get you buzzed


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2009)

detroit mich


----------



## dankantorNorCal (Jul 14, 2009)

i pay 200 for sum of best weed u ever smoked i can ounces of not so good female plants for 35$ a ounce


----------



## dankantorNorCal (Jul 14, 2009)

BoXofStankay said:


> About 280 to 350 here. Cali, Modesto. and the bud from around here comes from the bay a lot. Pretty dense, nice ganja =]


 ur getting ripped dog i live in Cali, Sacramento and i get all my weed from cannabis club for 35$ a 8th and 200 a oz.... i got homies who do ounces for 190-200 of sum strait killer weed from da bay.


----------



## WeedIsForMe (Jul 14, 2009)

some of u guys get nasty good prices...for fuckin brick im payin 100 a zip...dro and kb are like 180-240 a zip...and exotics will range from 280-500 a zip. I needa hook up with sum of you guys gettin those exotics for like 100 bucks. ill fuckin drive out to you lol.


----------



## WeedIsForMe (Jul 14, 2009)

Mr. g13 haze said:


> In georgia i pay about $125 for an ounce of decent hydro like master kush or blueberry haze


If you're getting that price on a zip of haze I'll drive over right now and grab at least 2 pounds haha...but seriously I will


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 15, 2009)

WeedIsForMe said:


> If you're getting that price on a zip of haze I'll drive over right now and grab at least 2 pounds haha...but seriously I will


 

For the record i believe few but i do believe those who are trusted. Lets use sum quick common sense here tho for the moment. Look at peoples post, and reputation. Then decide if they are knowledgeable to speak.


----------



## hardroc (Jul 15, 2009)

here in Nova Scotia, Canada.......I pay 180-240 a zip


----------



## wildkard91 (Jul 15, 2009)

the dankest shit around here can run for 600-700 an oz...mid flips for like 250-350 though


thats in south carolina


----------



## Dragonus (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll pay 120$ for an Oz of some mid-quality midz


----------



## crackerbread (Jul 15, 2009)

depends on the dro, if you wany some big ass weed itll run u at 220-200 and well i dnt smoke shty weed why bother. but its 90-100. this is prairies canada


----------



## 420bongrip (Jul 15, 2009)

CT - 80 an o for some crappy brick weed n 270 indo nuggets


----------



## Gblink3 (Jul 15, 2009)

Where I used to live in Louisiana the best I could get was 50$ an ounce of swag, an actual strain where you knew what you were buying would had run easily 500$ and up. My brother used to rip me off for low grade mid 90$ a ounce at the worst he did and he would always be at least 2g's short an ounce.


----------



## goten (Jul 15, 2009)

an ounce of bud is free for me!! not includein what i pay for my seeds and to start my grow. but the but it self is free! hehe  out


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 15, 2009)

up here in mass. a ounce of jack is about $410?


----------



## Bnuts1380 (Jul 16, 2009)

nc 60 for nasty ass brick weed but dank shit bout 350 375


----------



## bruno716 (Jul 16, 2009)

pound of shite for 350


----------



## poted (Jul 16, 2009)

225 .


----------



## poted (Jul 16, 2009)

i80 but i get the best cheze around


----------



## stoney steve (Jul 16, 2009)

here in ireland it costs 300


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 16, 2009)

£200 will normally get me a semi-smokable ounce. that's the top price you'll pay though, it doesn't get any more expensive cus the weed don't get any better than shwag


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 16, 2009)

Here in New Jersey, anywhere from 70-110 for some mids, double that for any good kind bud. Like many have said already, depends on who you know.


----------



## High&Hopefull (Jul 16, 2009)

Jimmy28 said:


> so you must get a pound for what 350-400 bucks?
> I could get rich off of you


 we all could


----------



## High&Hopefull (Jul 16, 2009)

here in maine i spend $160 for pretty good green


----------



## alexaguilar1 (Jul 16, 2009)

LoL good old mercedes TX come down to the rio grande valley were right by the border and have alot of good home growers a ounce is about 30$ and its good bud im talking lime green red hairs and a joint will fuck you up just look for good connections i useually buy QP for 100-130


----------



## ablepipeman (Jul 18, 2009)

in missouri if you want something like silver pearl, strawberry diesel type shit its gonna run around 400 an ounce! for shit weed nasty seedy stick shit gonna run 200 a QP


----------



## Florida Toker (Jul 19, 2009)

In central florida, down here an O of decent high mids is about on average $90-$100, but if your dealer is cool you could get hooked up for about $80+; never bought anything better than that though.


----------



## PoisonThorn (Jul 19, 2009)

here in ontario canada anywher from 160-220 depending on the quailty.. comerical inns Start at 150 160..high end dro is upwards of 200 220 jack ,domino, blueberry etc some off the worlds best finest Pot!!


----------



## Anonymous1616 (Sep 7, 2009)

I live in Chicago IL and I usually get an ounce of dro for the $300-$350 or I can go to some Nig*3r and get an ounce of some dirt bert for the 80 to 100.


----------



## littleplant (Sep 7, 2009)

55 for swag lol


----------



## ihatebud (Sep 8, 2009)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


$30?..lol..okay you ready for this? The most expensive shit around here is about $650 an O.. but you can get some decent shit for $350-450.


----------



## ElMonte74 (Sep 8, 2009)

$60 right now but it will go up later cause this is about the time people get stengy with their shit and want 20 bucks a gram for their shit

my homie is sellin his for 20 bucks a gram cause he's listening to this dude who rips people off with the price and it just gives you a little high


----------



## smokedup12 (Sep 8, 2009)

320-350 an oz for strait dank bc purple kush. in mid canada

Only if you know the right people that is


----------



## fraiserblaze (Sep 8, 2009)

east coast canada 160-180 bucks depending on what kind i want


----------



## lemonskunk man (Sep 8, 2009)

ireland is SHIT people mid type homegrown different tpyes some fake tpyes but u will pay up to 300 to 350 for 25grams and sometime it does be damp an then wen u dry it fully ya only get like 16 or 17 grams RIP PEOPLE ITS A JOKE


----------



## weedman430 (Sep 8, 2009)

50$ ounce the better the quality the more pricey ounce of dro is 300


----------



## exidis (Sep 8, 2009)

$300 for kind buds green smooth no seed wack shit LOL. Around here they treat KB's like DIRT WEED of the dank cuz shit dont get you high...Never see weed with seeds around here. Only highgrade shits but never the bombing shit like OG KUSH or CHEMDAWG. Best shit around here is Sour D and G13 and Purple Kush which goes up to $500 sometimes an oz.
$380~$400 for Haze/Dro/Chronic Commercial dank.
$420~$500 for Exotic shits like Sour D, G13 , Grand Daddy, Kush.


----------



## SuckaFree (Sep 9, 2009)

wel ovr here in the YAY AREA clubs $350 ounce. u can probably get it down ta $320-$280 a ounce depending on howmany u buy an if u kooooo with the guy. fuk the clubs tho they on crak rippin peopl off. yor best bet over here if tha stweets. dummy purp allday $250


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 9, 2009)

if its sum real good shit then ill pay 450 to 600 for it but i grow my own so fuck that


----------



## moonin (Sep 9, 2009)

$320 an once in Anchorage and $20 a gram or higher in rural areas, quality really depends on your dealer.


----------



## ent931 (Sep 9, 2009)

in Tennessee where i live the average price for most ppl here for dro/dank bud is $400 an oz im looking at u other guys about ur insane price 160 an oz man if i had a connect like that omg i could have money out the a$$ think about it 
$160 and i flip it back for $400 all i see is $$$$$$


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 10, 2009)

it's different weed ent931.

good weed here is $400 at a dispensary. 
$350+ on the street.

best in the world.


----------



## InThEwOoDs (Sep 10, 2009)

ALX420 said:


> it's different weed ent931.
> 
> good weed here is $400 at a dispensary.
> $350+ on the street.
> ...


I used to buy the best in the world for 360-330/O depending on how many, then break it down into 16ths (halfe, halfer,half eighth) and flip it all for 480 total.kiss-ass


Then I got arrested with 2oz, 2scales,11 pieces.
Now I grow, CHECK THE SIG


----------



## ent931 (Sep 10, 2009)

ALX420 said:


> it's different weed ent931.
> 
> good weed here is $400 at a dispensary.
> $350+ on the street.
> ...


yea i get good shit for 400 an oz


----------



## jats (Sep 10, 2009)

I get it for $250 an oz round here for dank AK47 and such....but we just take what's around theres not a lot a choices,,,everything just comes on when its on and there is usually just one type at a time


----------



## HoLE (Sep 10, 2009)

jats said:


> I get it for $250 an once round here for dank AK47 and such....but we just take what's around theres not a lot a choices,,,everything just comes on when its on and there is usually just one type at a time


too much,,,that's why my wife told me too try growing it,,now it's all good


----------



## Peasy (Sep 10, 2009)

minnesota full price for some good kush is 420...but i always got it for 380


----------



## vetdreaming (Sep 11, 2009)

Im new to the Hyde Park/Chicago area. I have no hookups. Its killing me. Whats the best plan of action to score? I could really use some help.


----------



## Greenish (Sep 11, 2009)

90-100 english for a oz, nice smelly cheese!!


----------



## adam1212 (Sep 11, 2009)

Denver 320 for grand daddy purple


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Sep 11, 2009)

East Coast Australia - $300-$350 an Oz 4 wateva is going around.


----------



## newb985 (Sep 11, 2009)

too much around here in the northeast... $225 dro


----------



## newb985 (Sep 11, 2009)

vetdreaming said:


> Im new to the Hyde Park/Chicago area. I have no hookups. Its killing me. Whats the best plan of action to score? I could really use some help.


That's a tough one being in a new spot with no connections... just don't force anything that's how you get yourself into trouble.

Depends on who you know around that area, usually someone knows someone who knows someone and once you can get a good connect you can go from there.


----------



## Mistchf (Sep 11, 2009)

adam1212 said:


> Denver 320 for grand daddy purple



Think it's about the same for the outlying areas? Like Eagle and areas west of?


----------



## StoneyJ187 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm located in the center of the southeastern states and it's fukin outrageous here... O.G is like 600 and ounce and white widow is 675-700 an ounce and people around here ar happy to pay it. If anyone else has a hookup I can get in on I'd be eternally greatfull. I'm going broke trying to keep the best bud I can find around here. I need sum love here.... All you guys are paying a decent price and I just wanna know whats so damn good about the bud here to warrant such high prices(no pun intended). It's getting fukd up and I need a better hook up. No pigs here just a stoner lookin to break even... Thanks for any info and you can message me directly if you like. 

Stoney J


----------



## BigToker92 (Sep 12, 2009)

i'm in pittsburgh, which right now isnt a good place for movin weed cawz of tha g20 summit. but i pay 105 a zip 4 sum light green, orangy, almost seedless mids. not every1 round here gets it 4 that price tho. for sum dro its roughtly 300-350, i havent ever bought a whole 1 , the most is a half zip 4 160. i usually jus smoke mids, wud rather get tha quanity cawz i smoke lik a chimney rather it b dro or mids, dro jus gets me higher.


----------



## 1twstdFCK (Sep 12, 2009)

around here it depends on who u kno n shit.. my friend have payed 180 + 4 it.. 

but i go about 2 hours frm here n i can get it 120 4 fire. alot better thn my friends can get aroun here.


----------



## True Stoner (Sep 12, 2009)

In Ontario Canada i can get a Quarter Pound for $550-$600 and its some gggoooodddd shit!!!!


----------



## jewfr00 (Sep 12, 2009)

plantation, fl (south florida)

guys here will charge you anywhere from $180-$350 f0r an oz


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2009)

Jimmy28 said:


> so you must get a pound for what 350-400 bucks?
> I could get rich off of you



i get for 200


----------



## SmokeGrowSkate844 (Sep 12, 2009)

For the really dank stuff, $325


----------



## ( 0 ) ( O ) (Sep 12, 2009)

Here in Southern Cali an oz of some dank goes anywhere from $300-$450.


----------



## LonghornFan (Sep 12, 2009)

Colorado...$350 at the dispensaries, not sure on the streets


----------



## inferiusexcessum (Sep 24, 2009)

I pay 40 an ounce, its kill... but everyone grows their own where i live, so weed is abundant and dank..... lots of small grow ops in a small town


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 24, 2009)

I cant get over just how many threads asking "how much does __ cost in your area" there are here.. It just seems weird.. Oh well....

schwagg - 100.00 an OZ
Mids - 175.00 an OZ
high grade - Local Dispensaries charge anywhere from 300.00 - 600.00 an OZ.


----------



## smoker toker (Sep 24, 2009)

The regular stuff here cost $80.00 an O... $100 per quarter if you want hydro though... a regular 20 gets me 6-9 grams of herb.


----------



## bizza (Sep 30, 2009)

in case anyone is thinking about coming to Costa Rica:

1/2 Ounce:

shit, usually straight from colombia, with stems, seeds, and who knows what else, known locally as "cajeta"... about $25-30


mids: compressed, may contain seeds, usually growns in the fields, mainly sativa. Known locally as "Jamaican", about $60-80


"high grade": pretty much anything home grown, also known locally as "creepy" - dont ask me why, about $150-400. May be hard to find if you dont know someone...

prices and quality down here tend to suck balls...


----------



## Closet Budz (Sep 30, 2009)

new england here and its 120 an ounce for mids, around 240 for dro and alot more for headies.


----------



## BongHits4Satan (Sep 30, 2009)

A few months ago, around 160 pounds, but theres a fucking drought so about 240 pounds. Dunno, i only buy in grams, teenths, eigths and occasionally QO's


----------



## 2ez (Sep 30, 2009)

i pay between 250-350 for kush or 500-650 for diesel


----------



## Knickers (Sep 30, 2009)

$200-$250 for mid


----------



## InsaneInTheBrain (Oct 14, 2009)

$320-400 for an o


----------



## shadowlord0069 (Oct 18, 2009)

just like everywhere its who u know i lived in ny for the last 2 years albany area and most kush goes for 20-25 a g no matter how much u buy i think its crazy prices before that i lived in nc for 15 years and i had really good hookups there an oz of orange krush was going for 130 could get an oz of good middies or bc bud for 60 and mexican like 300-400 a lb. the prices here is why i decided to start indoor growing!


----------



## vtguy429 (Oct 18, 2009)

In my area it depends on who you are and who you know.. I pay 350-450 for the firest heads to be got in my area, 2-250 for the decent and 40-100 for the mid grades. Some people are paying 550 300 and 150 respectivley though, just depends how far up the chain you are or the people you know.. Personally I disassociated myself with my better connects a they was trouble to be had, but still don't get ripped too too bad. I wish I was payin 180 for a zip like the OP said, that'd be dirty and I would be rich haha.


----------



## blowone (Oct 18, 2009)

300 in miami florida


----------



## vtguy429 (Oct 18, 2009)

blowone said:


> 300 in miami florida


300 for what though?


----------



## coldme (Oct 19, 2009)

in columbus ohio I get an oz for 80 dollars no seeds and a good smell elbows look like basketballsreal money maker thats the mid the higher grade of mid for 200 a oz then the strain like kush,haze,karma sutrua,jacks hair, sour diesel,chocolate now that shit maybe high like 300 if you cool with the white boysblack folk no lower than 400 to 700 for a oz


----------



## stalebiscuit (Oct 19, 2009)

mids-90 bucks for an ounce

decent weed-like 50 an 8th

good weed-75 an 8th, but i got the hook up so i get it for 65


----------



## cooker06 (Oct 20, 2009)

sale buscut i'm swinging through your town! your whole group payes that?


----------



## ZenOne (Oct 21, 2009)

Just Paid 210 For a Ounce of Dankkk Blueberry 
first time smokin blueberry and am VERYY impressed !

Cheers!
London, Ontario Canada


----------



## holderbaum129 (Oct 21, 2009)

i can get a quarter of amazing dro for 60.
but ive been offered kush at 75 an eighter and 150 a quarter. horrible.
im close to detroit and almost everything is regs and its all 80-120 for an ounce, 10$ for 2.0


----------



## captain792000 (Oct 22, 2009)

i know this is crazy but i just bought some purple haze yesterday for 25 bucks a gram. i bought 2 grams. its prob some of the best herb ive ever had. i just had to try this classic strain. it looks so yummy, i don't even want to smoke it. lol....all purple and very sticky.......


----------



## kearners (Oct 22, 2009)

300 an ounce in cork, Ireland anyway guys.... Well, that's if you don't know people


----------



## thizz13 (Oct 22, 2009)

280 a oz here in rainy Washington!!!


----------



## jackdirty (Oct 22, 2009)

200-240- canada doesnt matter the grade of it cheaper the more you buy... home grown dank 250-320 dont really see alot of mexican swag up in the pacific north west so would even qoute it when i lived in chicago i heard of ounces going for 500 which i think is ridicilous ( thats y i grew my own )


----------



## weazel90 (Nov 10, 2009)

Greenish said:


> 90-100 english for a oz, nice smelly cheese!!


where can u get cheese that cheap in uk round here its like 160-225 its a rip of prices have gone thru the roof ppl i know are selling it for 10er a gram


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Nov 11, 2009)

Damn i dont know where you guys freaking get your contacts. I live bit north of dallas and i pay 100 for an O of pop/reg and up to 400 for some really good dank.

But i was seeing other people from texas getting it for 100 for dank!?


----------



## NorthernCalifornia (Nov 11, 2009)

160 right now harvest


----------



## Ghenybud32 (Nov 11, 2009)

yea around here its approx 120-160 for middles and anywhere from 300-400 for the good stuff


----------



## billyblaze (Nov 11, 2009)

Good BC GodBud $180.00 White Rhino $200.00 same for Green Crack, can get dirtweed for $120.00


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Nov 12, 2009)

Around here, shitty mexican brown pot will run around $100-$120/oz. Good green bud (no particular strain) will run $200+/oz. Good skunk (IF you can actually find any -- I haven't in a LONG time, which is why I'm growing now!) is going to cost you at least $300-$400/oz. I did see some White Widow a few weeks ago, but that shit was running $150 for a quarter oz!!!! Fuck that!!!!!


----------



## Mc Lovin (Nov 12, 2009)

in northern cali we pay 150 for some fire.


----------



## Mc Lovin (Nov 12, 2009)

Mr.GreenJeans said:


> Around here, shitty mexican brown pot will run around $100-$120/oz. Good green bud (no particular strain) will run $200+/oz. Good skunk (IF you can actually find any -- I haven't in a LONG time, which is why I'm growing now!) is going to cost you at least $300-$400/oz. I did see some White Widow a few weeks ago, but that shit was running $150 for a quarter oz!!!! Fuck that!!!!!


 



damn you need to move to northern cali nd get your card!!!! lol


----------



## Gameface (Nov 12, 2009)

Here in SETEX its 50-60 an ounce. all of yalls prices are insane. 300 an oz! to hell with that!


----------



## naked gardener (Nov 12, 2009)

$225-$275 wholesale
$350-$420 street

Geez, it would suck to actually PAY those prices.

idk about brown or middies--haven't seen that shit in years ( ;


----------



## hyphyking (Nov 25, 2009)

your getting ounces for 30 bucks? bull


----------



## Genocide420 (Nov 25, 2009)

dude.. im down here in oklahoma and i make trips to texas all the time! pounds down there are 300 a pound.. i pick up some from time to time. and sell a half pound and smoke for free. really good bud!


----------



## alexonfire (Nov 28, 2009)

GTA - Street value
really good stuff - $280-
good stuff - $240- 
cheap stuff - $180-


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 28, 2009)

Jimmy28 said:


> so you must get a pound for what 350-400 bucks?
> I could get rich off of you


I have my doubts that he's getting "skunk" in the first place. 30 bucks a lid is silly cheap.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 28, 2009)

Genocide420 said:


> dude.. im down here in oklahoma and i make trips to texas all the time! pounds down there are 300 a pound.. i pick up some from time to time. and sell a half pound and smoke for free. really good bud!


I'd really like to see a pic of what people are picking up in Texas for 300 a lb. I have a pretty good idea I know what it is.

Is it 1973 again? ....where am I?


----------



## goatslayer (Nov 28, 2009)

Montana 200-400 depending on quality.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

Well they charge a buck for 12 ounces at the bar here. If you buy it by the thirty pack, that's 360 ounces for ~22 dollars.

Also, I don't know what they charge in this area for weed... I think when I get back into buying weed I'll just go to Kansas City with one of my good friends I found in the dorm. This college town is a pot-smokers hell, almost everyone here goes home to get their weed, and what's bad about that, was at home doesn't have good prices and is quite a drive away... So I'm just gonna have to send my homie to Kansas City, where he lives, and continually get an ounce of k-town and an 1/8th of the good stuff.


----------



## Jackp0t08 (Nov 28, 2009)

Here you can get anywhere from mexican brick shit for 120 to the best stuff money can buy 400-450


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 28, 2009)

wow. some of u guys do have it good. i guess we all have it the best growin it tho. i live on the southside of chicago an if im buyin a qp of kush its 1800 to 1900. if i want an oz of the flamest shit round ie: gdp,buku, kushes, sour diesel........i got to pay between 500 or 600 an oz. ya it sucks dick. a half of gram of kush is runnin 15 to 20 bucks. 1/4 is costin 200 cuz its hard to make any money here now cuz shit is like crazy high. so if u grow it here its like hitin the lottery


----------



## daleh717 (Nov 28, 2009)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


30.00 for an ounce thats freakin cheap here in michigan its 30.00 for 1/8 an oz.


----------



## jadeshecky (Nov 28, 2009)

skunkushybrid said:


> You sure they were crystals? Baking powder and apple juice is good for those too.


lol your so f&%$ing funny.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Nov 28, 2009)

£30 per oz Rocky and £220 per oz Cheese


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 28, 2009)

half runs for $75, and an ounce would prolly be $120-$130 (good mids)


luckily for me, I have a special hookup that I can get a half of some dankk shit for $50. It helps to know people


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 28, 2009)

500 an OZ for good bud here


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 28, 2009)

yup yup cr, same prices here for the exotics


----------



## NI420 (Nov 28, 2009)

in n.i prices can vary, £120 to £200 grass, strain??? who knows lol. poor quality hash £50-80, decent quality hash £100 an ounce, and recently pellets of soft black hash real good quality, 6g's £60. prices are high but its a small heavily policed island so... reading transatlantic weed prices makes me so unbelievibly jelous!


----------



## PowerPlantPuss (Nov 28, 2009)

LMAO u lucky bastards!!! over here its &#8364;300 for the good stuff bu it can b got for 175-220 depending on who has it


----------



## OneBlood420 (Nov 28, 2009)

crickitmd said:


> When I was living in San Diego I was paying $65 for an ounce of street crap


 
wow 65 an Oz.....that weed you got is really bad...ewwww

here i pay 200-250 for an oz. of good crespy


----------



## punker (Nov 28, 2009)

from 100 bucks to 500 bucks all depends...


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 28, 2009)

punker said:


> from 100 bucks to 500 bucks all depends...



yah now i get it free well almost it seems


----------



## jballs (Nov 28, 2009)

From 30 n OZ to 450 n OZ
........shit............. KILL KILL


----------



## PowerFlower420 (Nov 28, 2009)

Damn a bunch of people post on dis shit. Well here I go. It runs about 65 a half for some thrax 120 an ounce in Athenz. KB is 15 a gram 150 a half oz and Purp actually sells for 30 a G, i aint buyin dat shit though, im supplyin it lol


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 29, 2009)

pf420, i feel u. im not buyin shit for 500 or period anymore either. its like growin is the answer to savin money an makin money. i smoke like 7 grams a day at times an it can get expensive buyin from a dealer


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Nov 29, 2009)

$150-$180 depending on quality.


----------



## huffy (Dec 1, 2009)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


 
lol BUNK!! guess u never smoked montreal weed.


----------



## guestrollitup (Dec 1, 2009)

120 - 240.. You'd never pay over $250 a ounce.. EVER

I made a small fortune (enough to pay off all my school bills and buy myself another car) buying pounds here and taking them south of the border, it was as easy as driving from Toronto - Albany and i'd make 500 - 4000 each trip.. Never had my car searched once, not even a second look.. Stopped since they changed the border crossing procedures.. 

I knew a guy that would crack the seal on his bonded truck and just transport marijuana across the country, he made enough money to buy a 2007 volvo rig and a 1.5 million dollar farm.. If the governments could band together to end prohibition than we would see a common price and eliminate all the trafficking..


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 1, 2009)

man you do have it made out there barrett


----------



## brainwarp (Dec 1, 2009)

In milwaukee, I get a 1/4 for $100, if it's top notch shit. I won't bother with shwag, but it can be had for $60 a 1/4. Unfortunately, I only know 1 guy that deals, so I used to just wait until he gets the good shit, then stock up.

Now that I know how to grow good shit, I'll probably never buy again.


----------



## hinesc6 (Dec 1, 2009)

a zip of chronic 375..purp 400 some boo boo ass reggie bush 260 a half pound 

hopefully i get this growing stuff on asap..i need connects in the mean time cause prices are too high and profit margins are getting thin at times


----------



## qptyqpty (Dec 1, 2009)

$100 for lows $120 mids $180 highs $300+ anything has a name


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 1, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> pf420, i feel u. im not buyin shit for 500 or period anymore either. its like growin is the answer to savin money an makin money. i smoke like 7 grams a day at times an it can get expensive buyin from a dealer


 
fam i dont understand how your in the chi and paying 500 a zilla? NORTH SIDE GOT THE FLAME FOR CHEAP!!!!


----------



## Daisha1234 (Dec 7, 2009)

I live near Dallas, Tx and for decent bud it's anywhere from $60-$125 for an ounce. I never pay more than $100


----------



## TeeHC (Dec 10, 2009)

In my area you can pay as much as 180£'s an oz.

It's a rip off. No GOOD Hash about for over 4 years.

Smoking is not fashionable right now maybe this is why.

People would still rather go out and pickle their livers.


----------



## Lindseyb (Jan 19, 2010)

120 for an Oz of reggie in Ok


----------



## levellers (Jan 19, 2010)

upto £200 oz uk chesse


----------



## budman74 (Jan 19, 2010)

ay chitownsmoking i live in gurnee its like an hour from the city. how much you get oz's for and i mean like regs, mids, bomb ass shit and everything either post back on here or send me a PM


----------



## thizz13 (Jan 19, 2010)

280-300

central washington usa


----------



## Bilstaaa (Jan 20, 2010)

depends, normal highgrade is around £170, got offerd an ounce of armageddon for £200 a few weeks back, gutted i turned it down as could have sold it on for £10 a gram!


----------



## budman74 (Jan 20, 2010)

dang you guys are talkin about pounds like england money lol i dont know what else to say so know one things im talkin about puonds of weed


----------



## crz20 (Jan 22, 2010)

i can get an ounce of purple kush for 220 here in texas


----------



## pieratedd (Jan 25, 2010)

here in birmingham UK from 170 to 200 per oz


----------



## deviouslikeyou (Jan 25, 2010)

tulsa oklahoma is 300 an ounce for some good smoke. white widow, big bang, alaskan ice, super silver haze, blueberry, northern lights etc...pretty good price. competitive considering you really cannot find good smoke here . the street market is saturated with garbage , sticks, stems and seeds..

if you are wondering about the prices for schwag, or that bullshit southern homegrown and mexican dirt weed , i honestly cant tell ya.. maybe them high school kids would know.. lol


----------



## Smokey21530 (Mar 27, 2010)

Sorry but i KNOW some of this ppl are talkin outta there ass saying they get oz of skunk for 30.I mean i no the further east it goes the more it is and im the furthest east u go in the US that is and 30 an oz is straight dirt price..Over here in NY we have the typically "blue berry dro" thats pretty nice gives r a nice head high for about an hr or so thats bout 165-180 dependin on how dry it is ofcourse but i was gettin dank b4 i started growin at around 315-350..Thats y i started growing everyone can pop shit about the AGs but i grow my Aurora Indica n its the best smoke ive ever smoked and at the price of the 2 aerogardens thats more that wha i made in profit the first batch..Stop buyin start growing its easy do research if i can get this KILLER product anyone can


----------



## califour20 (Mar 27, 2010)

here in cali can get an ounce of decent stuff for 150-200 but for top quality 200-350 , so yeah too me thats normal pricing, and and eight for around 35-50 , and were i live theres alot of growers but the prices never change haahah


----------



## ckckck (Mar 27, 2010)

here in the uk ranges from £140-£220 ounce


----------



## mjisgood21 (Mar 27, 2010)

20 for 8ths.
60-oz of regs
120-mids
180-220 dank
got a oz of sour deisel for 90 once,but was onely sold around here once.


----------



## PussymOneyWeed (Mar 27, 2010)

Here around the Tampa FL area prices for an OZ are around
REGS: like $60-$80(never bought so idk)
MIDS: $100-120
GOOD:$300-325

atleast these are the prices that i know around my area.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Mar 27, 2010)

in Belmar, NJ.. at the present time the prices for bud around here are:

REGS - (No idea since I don't smoke REG) but from what I have heard I think the regs up here go for around $75-$90 an Oz.

Mids - (Sometimes if the goodie good isn't available.. I'll go ahead and get a bag of some really good mids) Prices for an Oz. of Mids up here are around $110-$125.


GoodieGoods- Of course.. this is what I prefer to have and smoke. I know for a fact that up here in Jersey an Oz. of the goodiegoods usually hover right around 
$500-$600. I personally don't pay that much.. but then again I'm a regular customer with my dealer.. so I get big discounts. But if your a tourist up here.. and need some bud.. get ready to bring out the cheddar! 

You can however.. get a fat quarter bag of some goodiegood for around $125. Maybe more.. maybe less. Just depends on the strain really... and who you get it from.


Now, since I got people in Texas and Arkansas.. I might as well go ahead and post their current prices too.

Texas - Not really sure on the current prices in Texas.. as I haven't been there in a while.

Arkansas - Was just there visiting friends last month and the prices were as posted:

Regs - $20 to $25 for a quarter bag; an Oz. of regs. was going for like I think $75 to $95 (depending on where and who it came from)

Mids - Not even sure they even had any mids while I was there.


Goodiegood - They do have some fucking killa goodiegood in Arkansas believe it or not.. and not too expensive either compared to what I pay up here in Jersey.
I was able to get a fat 1/2oz. of some 'Grandaddy Purple' for $220 flat price.

Which is really good price considering what we all pay here on the East Coast.

If you ever happen to end up in Arkansas or plan on visiting Arkansas... I would suggest going to one of these major cities to get it. Little Rock, Ar; Fort Smith, Ar; and Fayetteville, Ar.

Have a good weekend ppl.
Time for a wake & bake.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Mar 27, 2010)

Smokey21530 said:


> Sorry but i KNOW some of this ppl are talkin outta there ass saying they get oz of skunk for 30.I mean i no the further east it goes the more it is and im the furthest east u go in the US that is and 30 an oz is straight dirt price..Over here in NY we have the typically "blue berry dro" thats pretty nice gives r a nice head high for about an hr or so thats bout 165-180 dependin on how dry it is ofcourse but i was gettin dank b4 i started growin at around 315-350..Thats y i started growing everyone can pop shit about the AGs but i grow my Aurora Indica n its the best smoke ive ever smoked and at the price of the 2 aerogardens thats more that wha i made in profit the first batch..Stop buyin start growing its easy do research if i can get this KILLER product anyone can




Ahmen my brother!!!! I agree with you
on pretty much everything you just said.

Except for the Aerogarden thing... those things just don't look like they would really do all that great. Especially for mj.

I grown my own personal smoke.. (as most of us here do.. im sure) and I haven't ever tried one of those Aerogarden things.. but I've seen them and read articles and posts where people have talked about using them... and most people say they don't work... but then again I've also read posts where people say they only use them for starting seedlings.. and vegging young baby plants just for a week or so.. to get them started and to get the root system started... but other than that.. thats the only reason people use them.

You don't keep your plant(S) in the Aerogarden all the way through harvest do you? Just curious... good luck.


----------



## dSTDENIZ (Mar 27, 2010)

in saskatchewan, canada i get my kush for an ounce 130$ sometimes 120$


----------



## hempstead (Mar 27, 2010)

In Brockton, Mass I can usually get a Z for about $100 for mids and for something really nice it can be $100 for a quarter. 

And the aerogarden does a decent job but very high maintenance. I got about 1.5 ounces in 75 days with some short rider. I was happy but I will not use it again for mj.


----------



## shefsmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm bout an hour away from STL an that's were my guy gets it from an oz here is 120 but its bunkass shit.
I'm growing my own now. Sour diesel and bubba kush right now. I tried doing a journal but this site won't
Let me upload pics off my blackberry


----------



## Smokey21530 (Mar 27, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> Ahmen my brother!!!! I agree with you
> on pretty much everything you just said.
> 
> Except for the Aerogarden thing... those things just don't look like they would really do all that great. Especially for mj.
> ...


 Actually i do i have 2 aerogarden pro200s 1 i got for a gift the other recently purchased and i have about 6 addiational cfls and i would have to tell u that i have had great sucess and failed.Firstgrow was a huge learning experience but it works brother it deff works.I just recently harvested about 2mnths ago and had them in there frm seedlings to mature and i got 1.2oz per plant roughly i had 6 plants n got a lil over 6ozs but there high maintance i no i coulda got alot more with a different set up wit these new badboys go up to 4ft tall and as logn as u add airstone and airpump and do a lil research its possible.Ijust like my aerogarden cuz it requires the same energy as my TV.But hey all i care is i dont have to pay crazy prices with my whole set up i spent 500 made over a g on first harvest n still have all my smoke..So i guess its like i read on someones post its not the item u buy its the salesman that sells the item to u .And also its a great starter if u can grow in a AG u can grow in anythin it was a goodstart up and looking forward to tryin another grow on my Aurora Indicas next wk.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

North cali prices-
zip- normal 120
good 190
1/8th 20-35
definately cant complain tho.


----------



## CANNACHIPS (Mar 28, 2010)

its pretty expensive in the uk, anywere between £180 - 250 an ounce. thats why i grow my own.lol.


----------



## psytiva (Mar 29, 2010)

the smoke in aus is so varried 
about $300- $360 an oz in brisbane (usually good bud but has been sprayed with god noes what)
about $200-250 an oscar in northern nsw (always good outdoor aussie bush)
its worth the drive every couple of weeks unless you can get unsprayed hydro foer a bit more


----------



## psytiva (Mar 29, 2010)

has anyone else experienced buying sprayed bud it seems to be getting worse everywere


----------



## Smokey21530 (Mar 29, 2010)

psytiva said:


> has anyone else experienced buying sprayed bud it seems to be getting worse everywere


I went on a roadtrip to Boston and got a bag from this dude and all i tasted was chemicals it was alright but not a good smoke u no had that harsh harsh taste n the extalejus tdidnt taste right.But ya i dont no what the point of that sprayin shit is im guess amateurs.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 2, 2010)

Central Florida
400 a Z for the Good Stuff Got some Nukem its purple 425 a Z
130 a Z for mids


----------



## M0de Grow (Apr 2, 2010)

Well its about $150 through some of my people, fo mids that is. If its highs it can go up to $300 usually around $250 tho.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 3, 2010)

now that I grow my own I think it's about 20 bucks an ounce


----------



## sunni (Apr 3, 2010)

140-180 depends on weed and who youre buying from


----------



## weedman430 (Apr 7, 2010)

damn 40 for reg 90 for corn like 300 for dro


----------



## jimmy130380 (Apr 7, 2010)

here in oz paying 240 a oz of hydro or shitty bush bud


----------



## MaxNarco (Apr 7, 2010)

yea same prices in Malta MT (its a little island under Italy) a ounce of quality shit is like 350-400 euros if your lucky and the island is flooded with shit then you can get an ounce at like 200 euros. depends on supply & demand.


----------



## AlterdImage777 (Apr 7, 2010)

Im in NH and KB's (dense red haired nuggets that I think taste like soil but everyone thinks its great-I don't)$210-$230 a zip Higher grade danks are $350-$380 a zip and stuff like white widdow, ny diesel, sour diesel, etc is $420-$500 a zip, though usually not more than $440 most of the time...


----------



## Laced Wit Game (Apr 7, 2010)

i only pay about 200 a zip, but ive sold em & seen em go anywere from 225-325 (although id never pay it!)


----------



## dadio161 (Apr 7, 2010)

Here in Colorado it cost an average of $320 an Oz. but you can go to a DISPENSARY and look at more than a dozen strains at a time . It's like a head shop that sells pot over the counter. Clones too.


----------



## alacn (Apr 7, 2010)

anywhere between £130-170 in south england


----------



## kRoNiiK (Apr 19, 2010)

Reg Mids $100 - $140
Dro/Kush between $350-$450


----------



## Carribean Blue (Apr 19, 2010)

it was 200 a once of really nice bud smooth as anything then the suppliers started straing it and now its more of a rip off


----------



## sickstoner (Apr 19, 2010)

NYC $125 when i lived there. i still make the trip to pick up sometimes.


----------



## 400Whps (Apr 22, 2010)

i feel better now.
140-boom dro super trimmed
120-same good dro but not as nicely trimmed.
80-100 for outs


----------



## Vr6T (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm fairly new to Chicago so I might be getting ripped off, but i pay $500 for an O. Its usually name brand stuff tho. When I was in Florida I would pay 300 for stinky sticky dank. I need some better connections.


----------



## WILLY WONKA HAZE (Apr 22, 2010)

well for sum greens its bout 100- 120 for 420 i bought 300 dollars worth of cali kush whitch is an once and he threw in a a twenty bag so really high grade stuff like white rino and that dutch passion iis like 700 whitch illl never buy i stick wit 50 bags and now my own shit


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Apr 22, 2010)

Vr6T said:


> I'm fairly new to Chicago so I might be getting ripped off, but i pay $500 for an O. Its usually name brand stuff tho. When I was in Florida I would pay 300 for stinky sticky dank. I need some better connections.


Umm, you are getting majorly fucked over.


----------



## fishing420stoner (Apr 22, 2010)

Orlando- 300-350- FUNK
mids- from the other side of the tracks- 250
regs- from the rasta on the front porch- TRIP to JAIL!!


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 22, 2010)

Vr6T said:


> I'm fairly new to Chicago so I might be getting ripped off, but i pay $500 for an O. Its usually name brand stuff tho. When I was in Florida I would pay 300 for stinky sticky dank. I need some better connections.


I dont care if its name brand brah there is no dank in the world worth that much, when i went to Thailand i smoked sum napalese shit and that was INSANE INSANE only pink and blue was visible and that shit was like 50us dollars for 4 branches but that is also thailand the best past about traveling is getting stoned in a place where you know noone.But 500 a oz is insane the only way id pay that is if it was sold to me by willie nelson id pay anything to just smoke one joint with the king.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 23, 2010)

Smokey21530 said:


> I dont care if its name brand brah there is no dank in the world worth that much, when i went to Thailand i smoked sum napalese shit and that was INSANE INSANE only pink and blue was visible and that shit was like 50us dollars for 4 branches but that is also thailand the best past about traveling is getting stoned in a place where you know noone.But 500 a oz is insane the only way id pay that is if it was sold to me by willie nelson id pay anything to just smoke one joint with the king.


Dude don't know no body in Chi town and ya'll tellin him hes gettin ripped off...U so cool you get it cheaper. Grow up


----------



## Vr6T (Apr 23, 2010)

Yea trust me I know I'm getting ripped off paying 125 for a 1/4, but like i said I just moved here and I don't know anyone else who sells. so what am i supposed to do till i find a new connection? Not smoke? NO WAY! But i guess its not too bad considering that I smoke 1-2 bowls a day and a 1/4 ends up lasting me 3-4 weeks. If anyone here is in Chicago and wants to help a brother out......


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Apr 23, 2010)

Right now i can get bunk for around 150 an oz, Some cool purple or light green for200, And some absolutle fire for 280-320.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 23, 2010)

uk its generally £160-£220 an ounce.


----------



## Promitius (Apr 23, 2010)

200-240 for mids

260-320 for fire. But usually not over 300. When I say fire i mean serious fire.


----------



## Werry420 (Apr 23, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL BRITISH COLUMBIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CANADA!!!!!!!!!! i pay no more than 130


----------



## Polecat (Apr 23, 2010)

I pay 100 a ounce, 250 qp, 800 an elbow for good comm.
150 an ounce for mids.
20 dollars a gram for nugs. right know.

i buy mids for my self.


----------



## patlpp (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking at the prices I see Chitown is about the worst. Why is that?


----------



## Vr6T (Apr 23, 2010)

^^ No clue man, but let me tell you it sucks! I've talked to a few people and it seems like bud goes for a premium in these parts. It's really bumming me out. Not only is it expensive but right now i cant even get any. I didn't even smoke on 420. first time thats happened to me since i started smoking 10 years ago.


----------



## smokefrogg (Apr 23, 2010)

cheapest i'm seeing is just under 50, but it's schwaggy shake

on up to 400ish on the very high end


----------



## fishing420stoner (Apr 23, 2010)

psssssttt ALOT of black folk in chicago, they will rip you off. 

Im not racist, I hate everyone equally.


*GO FISHING HIGH, YOU'LL AT LEAST CATCH A BUZZ*


----------



## smokefrogg (Apr 25, 2010)

smokefrogg said:


> cheapest i'm seeing is just under 50, but it's schwaggy shake
> 
> on up to 400ish on the very high end


saw 20$ oz. yesterday labeled as "humboldt shake"


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 25, 2010)

75-80 for mexi schwag
350+ for mids
700+ med grade/elite genetics

ps- non med state.


----------



## g3azze (Apr 25, 2010)

View attachment 899219hello. can anyone help me out. Im trying to find out what strain I may have. View attachment 899218


----------



## patlpp (Apr 25, 2010)

fishing420stoner said:


> psssssttt ALOT of black folk in chicago, they will rip you off.
> 
> Im not racist, I hate everyone equally.
> 
> ...


Didn't sound racist to me........  Why did you throw that bullshit into this conversation?


----------



## g3azze (Apr 25, 2010)

heres a couple more. Its two months started from seed


----------



## g3azze (Apr 25, 2010)

just wondering. Im a beginner grower


----------



## patlpp (Apr 25, 2010)

^^^^^^^ Noobie... not nice posting off topic. Start ur own thread. Thanks


----------



## g3azze (Apr 25, 2010)

View attachment 899245shes got the biggest set of leaves Ive ever seen


----------



## g3azze (Apr 25, 2010)

oops sorry about that


----------



## jhopkins34 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fuck man I'm over in the Dallas area and I'm looking at $430 for an ounce, I usually just buy 5.5 for $100 I find that is about the bare minimum for my weekly smoking habits, its some times a stretch but whens money tight you gotta do what you gotta do. But its always real good shit my guy has a straight hookup from a cali dispensary, I think the owner of the shop is like his cousin or something so I'm always enjoying top of the line buds at least though.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 26, 2010)

g3azze said:


> View attachment 899219hello. Can anyone help me out. Im trying to find out what strain i may have. View attachment 899218


lol........


----------



## jester1989 (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought by the ounce for along time and was paying anywhere from 200 - 240. I have just bought my first pound through a much better hookup for $1900CAN which works out to $120 an ounce.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 26, 2010)

jester1989 said:


> I bought by the ounce for along time and was paying anywhere from 200 - 240. I have just bought my first pound through a much better hookup for $1900CAN which works out to $120 an ounce.


Nice get....


----------



## mrrelax12 (Apr 26, 2010)

120 for high mids
480 for headband kush 
850 for a pound of high mid 

i get discounts of pounds because im good friends with my drugdealer.
i can also get high mids for 110$ a oz bagged and ready to sell 1.4 gram blunts


----------



## jester1989 (Apr 26, 2010)

mrrelax12 said:


> 120 for high mids
> 480 for headband kush
> *850 for a pound of high mid *
> 
> ...


850 a pound you could make some serious dough. Where you from?


----------



## mrrelax12 (Apr 26, 2010)

south Carlina.


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 26, 2010)

Southern California. Prices can get even up to 3-320, but I'd never pay that much. We can get hookups for like, 220-240, but street prices are usually from 275-320 or so. Nothin' but the danks.


----------



## prototypeone (Apr 26, 2010)

silentscornmd45 said:


> Southern California. Prices can get even up to 3-320, but I'd never pay that much. We can get hookups for like, 220-240, but street prices are usually from 275-320 or so. Nothin' but the danks.


If I could dank at 200 an oz I would be a very happy camper. Around here its lucky to find it for 400.


----------



## Benassi (Apr 26, 2010)

Newest spot found; (dankiest of the dankest)

$240 - $280 an oz for hybrids and sativas
$300 - $325 an oz for OGs of all cuts (SFV, 707, Tahoe, etc..) and chemdawg/ diesel/ OG hybrids

$120 - $200 an oz for mids varying different strains and different quality



Southern California.


----------



## Punk (Apr 26, 2010)

midwest city im in it's about 380 for "nug".


----------



## Ian Singerdale (Apr 26, 2010)

I visited NYC the other day, my friends w the best hookups were paying $400 - $450 an oz for AK-47, w. widow, etc. They said before they met their current dude it was as high as $600 or more in the city proper. (they live in brooklyn)


----------



## Drewcifer (Apr 26, 2010)

I live in Michigan (Near detroit) and it's usually 75-95 for an once of regs. Quality and price are usually not correlated and there's really not much bad quality pot. I couldnt imagine paying 200-400 an ounce or a gram for 10.


----------



## purplekushsteve (Apr 27, 2010)

in detroit i get an ounce for $100 and its good well grown bud no name of the strain just some pretty good smoke


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (Apr 27, 2010)

Reg=100 Kine=350


----------



## L4D (Apr 27, 2010)

300 fookin euro so around 350$$ but that can be anything from headies to garbage sprayed/sandy shtuff, its so depressing hearing about other places/pricres. everytime ive been to amsterdam it nearly puts me off buying weed wen i get home, we get RODE!!!!
Dublin - ireland


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2010)

L4D said:


> 300 fookin euro so around 350$$ but that can be anything from headies to garbage sprayed/sandy shtuff, its so depressing hearing about other places/pricres. everytime ive been to amsterdam it nearly puts me off buying weed wen i get home, we get RODE!!!!
> Dublin - ireland


300 euro shit thats rough! n ive heard ireland is awash with spray aswel? you got a grow on if not why not use mom's gotta be better than smoking the spray.


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 27, 2010)

A lot of people aren't as lucky as we are here in Southern California. Some places have such shit weed, that's why you guys have to pay up the ass prices to get some good weed. Fuck that. It just isn't as prominent as around here. Kinda lame for some, but I'm not crying where I'm at. =)


----------



## MzHerbalistFarmer (Apr 27, 2010)

We sell our top shelf homegrown herb to our patients and dispensaries for $250 an ounce. Dispensaries though - turn around and sell it for $350-$380 an ounce. Better to get it right from the source!


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 27, 2010)

shit i would move to cali in a sec im from the east coast but everything is too dam expensive in cali living wise


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 27, 2010)

MzHerbalistFarmer said:


> We sell our top shelf homegrown herb to our patients and dispensaries for $250 an ounce. Dispensaries though - turn around and sell it for $350-$380 an ounce. Better to get it right from the source!


I heard that! You're exactly right. Must be an already discovered and in the business grower. =)


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 27, 2010)

Smokey21530 said:


> shit i would move to cali in a sec im from the east coast but everything is too dam expensive in cali living wise


I feel you, there. It's wayyy too expensive out here, but shit, some people live out here off of their bud sales!!!


----------



## MzHerbalistFarmer (Apr 27, 2010)

Smokey21530 said:


> shit i would move to cali in a sec im from the east coast but everything is too dam expensive in cali living wise


Colorado!!


----------



## MzHerbalistFarmer (Apr 27, 2010)

silentscornmd45 said:


> I heard that! You're exactly right. Must be an already discovered and in the business grower. =)


What gave you that idea?


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 28, 2010)

MzHerbalistFarmer said:


> What gave you that idea?


Haha, a little trichome told me...


----------



## MrBuds.com (Apr 28, 2010)

*TheUsedLabel* you are either high as a kite and didn't put another zero on the end of your figure, or you are full of sh*t...no one can get it for $30 bucks an oz unless it is a great friend or sh*t weed...typical prices in San Diego are $300 - 450...I like to get mine delivered...and that ranges from $390 - 420 an oz...

I am jealous of some of you Canadians I have been up in B.C. where my buddy picked up 2 oz for $100 but that was because I knew the farmer, and he worked on my family's place as a handyman ontop of growing some dank herb...obviously he appreciates my business so I got hooked up


----------



## metaltooths (Apr 28, 2010)

reading posts on getting an ounce for $30-$70 sorta killed my high.
people push a 1/2 ounce of REGGIE around here for thirty bucks, selling 'the good stuff' at about the prices the person above stated.


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 28, 2010)

Anything under 275-280 an ounce, you should consider yourself lucky.


----------



## bob+marley (Apr 28, 2010)

las vegas nevada 375 to 400 for the best of the best.


----------



## fishing420stoner (Apr 28, 2010)

MrBuds.com said:


> *TheUsedLabel* you are either high as a kite and didn't put another zero on the end of your figure, or you are full of sh*t...no one can get it for $30 bucks an oz unless it is a great friend or sh*t weed...typical prices in San Diego are $300 - 450...I like to get mine delivered...and that ranges from $390 - 420 an oz...
> 
> I am jealous of some of you Canadians I have been up in B.C. where my buddy picked up 2 oz for $100 but that was because I knew the farmer, and he worked on my family's place as a handyman ontop of growing some dank herb...obviously he appreciates my business so I got hooked up


 
damn mr buds thats nice! the old handyman still around? we could make some money down here in FLA!


*GO FISHING HIGH, YOU'LL AT LEAST CATCH A BUZZ*


----------



## MzHerbalistFarmer (Apr 28, 2010)

In TX I've seen chronic go for $700 an oz - I'm so thankful to live in CO!


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 28, 2010)

dam i needa bring a crop to texas ud think that close to mexico ud have it cheap i no on the east coast were close to the canada border so we get it for like 300 tops for primo


----------



## MzHerbalistFarmer (Apr 28, 2010)

Smokey21530 said:


> dam i needa bring a crop to texas ud think that close to mexico ud have it cheap i no on the east coast were close to the canada border so we get it for like 300 tops for primo


That's the thing - they are so used to having schwag from Mexico that they will pay up to $700 for an ounce of chronic!


----------



## rasta juma (Apr 29, 2010)

Here in the netherlands i get an ounce between 100-150 euro depending on what strain,most of the time i get some diffrent types of kush,AMS or K2 for about 3-4 euros a gram.Hazes are between 6-8 euros a gram but that's when you know people and buy big quantities,buy at coffee shops and you wil pay between 7-9 euros a gram for "regular" weed and between 11,50 - 15 euros a gram for the hazes!


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 29, 2010)

dam for 700 an oz id just stop smoking i mean i only go thru like a G a day if that but i only payt like 300 for primo


----------



## Blackboy5150 (Apr 29, 2010)

In louisiana from your avg dealer you could get reg for 45-65 oz high grade stuff basicly anything purple because thats all these fools know is purp you could get 20-30 gram


----------



## gogrow (Apr 29, 2010)

Blackboy5150 said:


> In louisiana from your avg dealer you could get reg for 45-65 oz high grade stuff basicly anything purple because thats all these fools know is purp you could get 20-30 gram



I can vouch for that one.... If it aint purple, they're not excited...... and you're doin damn good on the shwag prices, runs around 80-100oz around this part


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 29, 2010)

lol Pepople aint to smart dont they no that you can turn any plant purple by growing it in colder climate ive seen purple shawg b4 for 200 a zip thats y i carry my jewlers eyepeice in car i dont care bout strain or nothin im lookin and smell and the tricomes


----------



## jewfr00 (Apr 29, 2010)

here in south florida its $100 for an oz of some pretty fire mids. for an ounce of some dank you are looking at about $250-300.


----------



## fishing420stoner (Apr 29, 2010)

central florida here, mids are just regs that someone picked the seeds out, no true mids here, bc-250 an oz, fire 325-350, regs.. i mean who smokes that anyway?


*GO FISHING HIGH, YOU'LL AT LEAST CATCH A BUZZ*


----------



## Standupp (Apr 29, 2010)

new mexico, here in albuquerque i can get an oz for 250, but usually goes for 350, i just get a hookup. the guy from el paso, you probably smoke retarded ass shwag for 30 an oz.


----------



## samsom (Apr 30, 2010)

I just paid 200 for a half, the quality is decent for brick weed. On good days I can find a half of decent homegrown stuff for 130. But thats what happens when you live in a desert.


----------



## Dakyne (Apr 30, 2010)

Ahoy,

SOUTH AFRICA: 
1g of Chron = R120 - R150 = $16.38 - $20.48
1 oz = R1984.47 - R2551.45 = $270.91 - $348.31


----------



## prototypeone (Apr 30, 2010)

dallas suburb, tx. I pay about 80 for some great mids. If i want chronic it can be up to 450 an oz. But normally if i buy chronic i buy by the quarter and get it at 120.


----------



## dam612 (Apr 30, 2010)

Li Ny 380/oz for some dank ass shit, honestly cant find mids or dro where im at just sourd, purps, kush, 20$ gets ya a g


----------



## BLUNTSFORLIFE (Apr 30, 2010)

Mexiweed runs about 40-50 for an OZ. Good stuff, real mids are about 120-140. Just depends but usually in that range. That's here in central fl


----------



## MzHerbalistFarmer (Apr 30, 2010)

samsom said:


> I just paid 200 for a half, the quality is decent for brick weed. On good days I can find a half of decent homegrown stuff for 130. But thats what happens when you live in a desert.


AWWW!!!  Give thanks you have some though right?


----------



## MzHerbalistFarmer (Apr 30, 2010)

Dakyne said:


> Ahoy,
> 
> SOUTH AFRICA:
> 1g of Chron = R120 - R150 = $16.38 - $20.48
> 1 oz = R1984.47 - R2551.45 = $270.91 - $348.31


HA! I love your saying "No we are not dealers officer, we give it away for free. . ."


----------



## martyhowy (May 3, 2010)

I am goin to Vegas in 2 weeks. Who has the hookup? email me [email protected]


----------



## ganjaluvr (May 3, 2010)

While I was in Arkansas.. visiting friends, my buddies dealer charged him $120/qrtr (for the dank chronic dro) I think it was a kush strain of some sort. Vanilla Kush?? it was something Kush.. NO! It was Silver Kush!!!! Silver... Silver Kush. That was some fucking dank ass bud too man.. put my ass right to sleep. LMAO!

Now, here in my home state of Jersey.. where I'm at.. which isn't too far from Trenton.. your looking at around $20/gram for the dro. Mid's will run you around $10/gram... and as for the dirty ass mexican shit.. well.. I'm not even sure we have that crappy shit up around this part of Jersey. 

But there ya go.. about the same price as it is anywhere else really.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 3, 2010)

Dakyne said:


> Ahoy,
> 
> SOUTH AFRICA:
> 1g of Chron = R120 - R150 = $16.38 - $20.48
> 1 oz = R1984.47 - R2551.45 = $270.91 - $348.31


ur getting ripped BAD! spent quite abit of time in joberg n cape town n was hardly even paying a 10th of them prices! thats us/europe prices did ya copy n paste them of google lmao


----------



## ablazed blunt (May 4, 2010)

i'm paying seven hundred a lb in FL. I give it away for $80 oz.


----------



## Rastafry (May 4, 2010)

*In East England (lincoln) £240 for cheese, blues, £160 for Dutch, Keiston. £15 a gram if ya payin deals off Joe Bloggs!! *
*Getting stupid prices now, soon it will be as expensive as coke!! Grow your own and ESCAPE POVERTY!!*
*this my 1st thread just puttin my 2pence in.*


----------



## DST (May 4, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> ur getting ripped BAD! spent quite abit of time in joberg n cape town n was hardly even paying a 10th of them prices! thats us/europe prices did ya copy n paste them of google lmao


Well a bankie of dagga (must be about an ounce) costs around 100 ZAR, but I am sure my bru Dakyne is talking about weed where the percentage of bud outweighs the % of seed, which is not the case for most Bankies purchased.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2010)

£140-200 here in the south east UK


----------



## STZ (May 4, 2010)

Northern California: Heart of the Emerald Triangle - $150/oz for decent outdoor (Maui, Lemonade, Cheese, Mr. Nice) and $250/oz for good indoor (Blue Dream, Diesel, Purple Cream, various Kush strains).


----------



## one11 (May 4, 2010)

1 dollar an ounce here.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 4, 2010)

DST said:


> Well a bankie of dagga (must be about an ounce) costs around 100 ZAR, but I am sure my bru Dakyne is talking about weed where the percentage of bud outweighs the % of seed, which is not the case for most Bankies purchased.


your ''bru Dakyne'' is talking out his arse thats what lol i was paying 200rand for a banky (25g) and it was nice bud not seedy shit, fuck man its africa people dont pay them prices most dont even earn them crazy prices in a month lol


----------



## bleedngreen306 (May 4, 2010)

here in sask canada you can get an ounce for about 160-240 Depending on the quality and who you know.


----------



## kushxhaze420 (May 4, 2010)

right now between 100-130 euro for some proper dutch smoke


----------



## ch33ch (May 5, 2010)

i've paid as low as 55-60 and as high as 120. never buy an ounce of the high grade shit because they are charging like 4x normal price. back when dro was $420 an ounce and gold was $420 an ounce. man i should have bought some gold. i was thinking about it. shoulda woulda coulda. would have been a good investment. actually an ounce of dro cost more than an ounce of gold back then, maybe 430, maybe more. this is like 5 years ago im talkinbout. i paid 40 for my last quarter, good shit, good lookin seeds. then i got some reg for 4:20 because my tolerance is lower nowadays less is more. i need a nice glass piece.
i think back then you could buy a half pound, maybe even a pound, of shiggityschwag, or an oz of drizzle, for the same price. in that case, quantity over quality. i smoke an oz too quick.


----------



## ch33ch (May 5, 2010)

one11 where the fuck i wanna be there!


----------



## one11 (May 5, 2010)

ch33ch said:


> one11 where the fuck i wanna be there!


i live in Marijuana Land on the continent of Weedchula, east of the Hash Mountains and just north of the River of Resin. Very lush environment. Folks here are always friendly. I dunno why...


----------



## SuperStonerLiana (May 5, 2010)

i get an ounce of very good buddah for 60 bucks here in south tx


----------



## fishing420stoner (May 5, 2010)

one11 said:


> i live in Marijuana Land on the continent of Weedchula, east of the Hash Mountains and just north of the River of Resin. Very lush environment. Folks here are always friendly. I dunno why...


do you allow visitors to marijuana land? can i ger a direct flight?


----------



## DropsOfJupiter (May 5, 2010)

theyre talking like stronger shit than that. Like hydro and shit. In beaumont i can get an ounce of reggie for 45. Hydro an ounce is $400


----------



## thizz13 (May 6, 2010)

I'm getting some high grade for about 225 tomorrow


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 6, 2010)

240 aud gets you top of the line hydro
240 aud also gets you the worst weed you have smoked
you gotta check your bags here and somtimes they are good and sometimes you empty handed


----------



## STACKSHUSTLE (May 28, 2010)

Central fla n have never paid 300 for an oz everything 275 bubble gum kush, banana expresso, kush, mango, chronic, blueberry haze is 200, purp 550-600


----------



## poplars (May 28, 2010)

man I'd make a killing where you live stack. I can't believe there are people willing to waste money like that.

but shit, generally you all pay way too much for weed. you'd be better off growing inside . . . .


----------



## STACKSHUSTLE (May 28, 2010)

Hell yea I have a plant problem wit way I think is salt hit up my journal bra
n question how u add rep or w/e everybody I see keep saying


----------



## fishing420stoner (May 29, 2010)

STACKSHUSTLE said:


> Central fla n have never paid 300 for an oz everything 275 bubble gum kush, banana expresso, kush, mango, chronic, blueberry haze is 200, purp 550-600


Im in o-town, thats some good prices, we can make some money!!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> man I'd make a killing where you live stack. I can't believe there are people willing to waste money like that.
> 
> but shit, generally you all pay way too much for weed. you'd be better off growing inside . . . .


350 an o for s good strain


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> 350 an o for s good strain


man I don't think I could sell anyone /any/ weed for that price with a straight face.


seriously.


----------



## Zakman (May 29, 2010)

Yeah here in Phoenix its about 350 also maybe 300 if its your people 
Its a bummer man


----------



## ukgrower2110 (May 29, 2010)

i usually sell a ounce for bout 150 of like skunk no1 or super skunk generic easy to find strains or 170 for super silver haze white rhino a bit more expensive and stronger strains 200 for real exodus cheese or blue dream the really really good weed, london england.


----------



## canniboss (May 29, 2010)

Quarter ounces go for $50 here in Ontario. Sometimes it's awesome hydro, sometimes it's good outdoor.
QP's of awesome hydro go for around $850
Pounds of great outdoor go for $1000 in cropping season.

Got an ounce of this for $160 last week. Guy said it was some kinda kush or something, don't know but it gets me really high and lasts forever.
Wish my camera was better


----------



## NirvAnamation (May 29, 2010)

I pay $65 an oz in the land of oz


----------



## thizz13 (May 29, 2010)

Too fucking much, in my world cannabis would be free.


----------



## NirvAnamation (May 29, 2010)

thizz13 said:


> Too fucking much, in my world cannabis would be free.


In a perfect world..


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 29, 2010)

where in oz do you pay $65


----------



## NirvAnamation (May 29, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> where in oz do you pay $65


Near the Emerald city haha


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 29, 2010)

oh i see oz as in made up
i thought you meant Australia where i live


----------



## ganjaluvr (May 29, 2010)

STACKSHUSTLE said:


> Central fla n have never paid 300 for an oz everything 275 bubble gum kush, banana expresso, kush, mango, chronic, blueberry haze is 200, purp 550-600



That's whats up huh...? hella good prices man. Prices like that, it'd be worth the 2500 mile trip there, and then nother 2500 miles coming back home. No bs either. I could bring 1300 with me, pick up exactly 4 O`s... go back home the next morning. Pick one of the O`s I got.. and keep that one for myself. Get home, get rid of the other three real quick (I don't deal, but I know ppl that do.. so it wouldn't be that hard to get rid of).. and make my money back plus come out ahead by about an extra 500 to 700 greenbacks! 

But, I don't sell marijuana. I also don't sell drugs.. as I don't do drugs. (I'm on Methadone, but that's because I wanted to kick my pill habits that I had been battling with for over the last 2 1/2 years. Been clean a year and two months this coming June 1st.. excited about it and proud of myself for staying clean.. but the Methadone is really whats keeping me clean. But I don't like talking about myself.. nor do I want to bore anyone with my life experiences or problems.

If I were only in Florida.. ah well.. this is also why I grow. Even if its only two or three plants at a time.. i usually yield around 2 to 2.5 O`s from each harvest which enough to last me about 2 months. This way I no longer have to deal with them and put up with their bullshit... and I know what I'm smoking as well! It's just much less stress on me, to just grow my own rather than having to deal with people.

Looking at around 350 to 400 an Oz. for the name-brand strains and medicinal strains. Completely worth it tho, I know one of the growers.. he's an older man.. in his 60's. But's he's cool.. he's an old hippy and like to free the mind and relax like the rest of us potheads. hehehe.. but yeah he knows his shit. 

Im out... peace.


----------



## Zakman (May 30, 2010)

I didn't go through each page in this topic

But how much in BC?

Been thinking about making my way down there for awhile now


----------



## funk ya (May 30, 2010)

Montana Medical Marijuana 250 oz. on average, thats for any strain the care giver has, from my exp.


----------



## poplars (May 30, 2010)

funk ya said:


> Montana Medical Marijuana 250 oz. on average, thats for any strain the care giver has, from my exp.


sounds like montana has the right idea.


----------



## futrdc (May 30, 2010)

Instead of everyone saying here iit is this much or its this much there. why not make a website with a map and have a break down of country then state if needed and finally city. and you can list the price there? that way it would be much easier to find the info for the location you want.


Hope that makes sense. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## STACKSHUSTLE (May 30, 2010)

futrdc said:


> Instead of everyone saying here iit is this much or its this much there. why not make a website with a map and have a break down of country then state if needed and finally city. and you can list the price there? that way it would be much easier to find the info for the location you want.
> 
> 
> Hope that makes sense. Just my 2 cents though.




hell no i'd rather be discreet as hell n,s,e,w is more than enough info lol


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 30, 2010)

ahh well my map to weed ratio program is on the fritz and with out i dont think i could program one
yes i know that no such program exists


----------



## Rippedvanwinkle77 (May 31, 2010)

poplars said:


> sounds like montana has the right idea.


I got some GREAT LA Con. in Montana over Christmas snowboarding in Bozeman. Unfortunately in my area an Oz. of no name seedless beasters can go for $300-480 and usually $50-60 an 1/8


----------



## taybearusa2013 (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah most of u do have to pay a shit ton! i get mine fer 35 fer an ounce here in minnesota..... but thats the cheap stuufff oh well it works fer me and my pple so its all good


----------



## Smokey21530 (Jun 12, 2010)

that shits way to harsh for me and ive been smokin great genetics it would take me 5 grams just to get a lil buzz of that vs 3 hits off sum dank but if it works for u thats cool


----------



## nonamer33 (Jun 13, 2010)

here in upstate NY i used to pay $100 for an O of good mids, until that guy cut me out, now i can find it much cheaper than $125. for dank, $60 an 8th hurts real bad when you smoke as much as I do.


----------



## bongtokinjuggalo (Jun 13, 2010)

for mids in Alabama its from $90 to $130 an oz, give or take.

For the good shit like kush, dro, and purp (we dont have name brand stuff like norther lights and white widow) its $20 a gram.


----------



## dailysmoker94 (Jun 22, 2010)

yua i live in dallas and i can get a oz of korn for 60 and a QP for 150 other places im reading about is high den a bitch


----------



## Smokey21530 (Jun 22, 2010)

WNY bout 60zipmids 180BC 200Blues 300-450 depending who u no i mysel would never pay over 40 i always wrk barters out


----------



## carwon (Jun 22, 2010)

Here in Houston I pay around 220 for an ounce of lemon skunk


----------



## HoLE (Jun 25, 2010)

too much,,,,that's why I grow


----------



## Cissy (Jul 17, 2010)

$80 an ounce? $500 a pound? Who in their right mind would even bother trimming a pound for a measly $500, let alone investing all of the time that goes into growing it? Ahh.. A Mexican, that's who and that would not be considered "fire", it would be called MEXICAN (and for good reason)!


----------



## sludge factory (Jul 17, 2010)

1oz in Chicago usually sells for $150-200.


----------



## Locked Up (Jul 18, 2010)

An ounce in my town is around $380 and it's nowhere near as dank as the bud i see on this forum


----------



## kizphilly (Jul 18, 2010)

good tree go from anywhere to 350-450 depending on who you know alot bois be taxing you like crazy if you dont know the right ppl


----------



## aquavelva (Jul 18, 2010)

here broken if you sell individual eighths a dealer will get 520 for his ounce, average is $65 1/8, 400 an oz


----------



## HerbRobert (Jul 18, 2010)

200 bones for a O of bud. That it is usually hempstar, this is in the Kootenays(heart of bc)


----------



## nazarethjay (Jul 18, 2010)

i pay 130uk pounds an oz for standard bud its heavy indica but nice solid nugs not too many crystals but does the job an indica should do.
If you you want high grade(good genetics\hybrids) your looking at 180- 220 english pounds an oz
broken into bits 25-30 pounds an 1\8
1uk pound = 1.52 dollars today


----------



## Junkyard Funk (Jul 18, 2010)

an ounce of bud is 30-40 dollars, usually good, sometimes better than good and sometimes not so good. i usually purchase 10 dollars at a time which gets me 6-7 grams, this way Im never stuck with a lot of bud that I don't like. high grade you are looking at around 200 dollars an ounce.


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Jul 18, 2010)

Dude I would raise 70 bucks for every 40 dollar ounce you buy, I could make a fortune haha


----------



## Cissy (Jul 18, 2010)

Junkyard Funk said:


> an ounce of bud is 30-40 dollars, usually good, sometimes better than good


Bullshit. Who in their right mind would grow and TRIM an ounce of bud just to GIVE it away to you for $30? Not even a starving Mexican would do that.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Jul 18, 2010)

Junkyard Funk said:


> an ounce of bud is 30-40 dollars, usually good, sometimes better than good and sometimes not so good. i usually purchase 10 dollars at a time which gets me 6-7 grams, this way Im never stuck with a lot of bud that I don't like. high grade you are looking at around 200 dollars an ounce.


I think you might be exaggerating the quality a little bit. 30-40 is gonna be a zip of stress anywhere you go. Good bud even at low prices still has the labor intensive cost of actually growing it.


----------



## kizphilly (Jul 18, 2010)

yeah 40 dollars a oz it a little crazy the cheapiest i can get some lime green middies for is like 100 most the time 120


----------



## Junkyard Funk (Jul 18, 2010)

Cissy said:


> Bullshit. Who in their right mind would grow and TRIM an ounce of bud just to GIVE it away to you for $30? Not even a starving Mexican would do that.


lol, I met a lot of mexicans while living in Toronto and Im pretty sure mexicans do sell it for less than that, but that bud they admitted was complete shit haha but im serious, its probably some farmers growing the stuff around here.



DumpsterKeeper said:


> I think you might be exaggerating the quality a little bit. 30-40 is gonna be a zip of stress anywhere you go. Good bud even at low prices still has the labor intensive cost of actually growing it.


Im not really exaggerating, quality varies a lot, A LOT, A LOT A LOT, i will say that for sure. One week you might get some stinky sticky sinsemilla bud and the next some compressed nug that smells weird. The weed market is weird here, all the dealers I know go through that variation of bud, depending on seasons too, sometimes there will be no bud and they just get whatever they can get their hands on, the only dealers that always have good stuff and rarely ran out are the ones selling at 200 an ounce or more. 




kizphilly said:


> yeah 40 dollars a oz it a little crazy the cheapiest i can get some lime green middies for is like 100 most the time 120


it is crazy and I love it! 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
also for the non believers, I updated my location. 30-40 bucks is an ok amount of cash here. lets stick to 40 dollars and ill tell you what you can get with that here in term of drugs that I know prices for. OMFGZ I just did the math on a calculator and realized that the prices for the ounce would be 35-45 dollars haha still not much change .

for 40 dollars you could buy any of these drugs in the quantities stated.

19 packs of cigarretes
57 cans of beer 
11 grams of cocaine 
1 ounce of weed 
4 ecstacy pills/mda capsules 
2 LSD tabs


----------



## SSHZ (Jul 19, 2010)

On the subject, high grade goes for around $425 around here.............


----------



## Whitty1 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in the northern US and its between 250 and 350 a ounce most of the good stuff comes over from Canada.


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Jul 19, 2010)

SSHZ said:


> On the subject, high grade goes for around $425 around here.............


Holy shit batman... washington state $200 to $240...


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Jul 20, 2010)

Junkyard Funk said:


> lol, I met a lot of mexicans while living in Toronto and Im pretty sure mexicans do sell it for less than that, but that bud they admitted was complete shit haha but im serious, its probably some farmers growing the stuff around here.
> 
> 
> Im not really exaggerating, quality varies a lot, A LOT, A LOT A LOT, i will say that for sure. One week you might get some stinky sticky sinsemilla bud and the next some compressed nug that smells weird. The weed market is weird here, all the dealers I know go through that variation of bud, depending on seasons too, sometimes there will be no bud and they just get whatever they can get their hands on, the only dealers that always have good stuff and rarely ran out are the ones selling at 200 an ounce or more.
> ...


OK, now you're making a little more sense. The only things we have cheaper in my area are LSD and X ($40 would get you 4-6 hits of LSD and 5-8 X beans), but that's pretty absurd pricing. Makes me want to move to Peru and live like a king!


----------



## metaldemon97 (Jul 29, 2010)

I was want to know how much does 10 grams of white widow coast in CA?


----------



## georgey (Jul 29, 2010)

how much contact georgey u lucky sods


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Jul 31, 2010)

metaldemon97 said:


> I was want to know how much does 10 grams of white widow coast in CA?


When I lived in LA it really depended. I've seen it going as low as $10/gram at some dispensaries, but it wasn't top quality. The lowest price I ever saw for 10g would have been about $120


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jul 31, 2010)

in oz you pay 220-300 an oz of good hydro but there are no names here
people dont give a fuck what it is as long as it fits in ya bong and gets ya stoned


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Jul 31, 2010)

That's how it is in most places, but some people just have to know if the plant they're burning had a name.


----------



## T0key (Jul 31, 2010)

Dank = 180 - 250$ CDN


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 31, 2010)

I get a no name bud for $175 oz. good stuff. I can get Hindu Skunk for $250 oz​


----------



## sike3000 (Jul 31, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> in oz you pay 220-300 an oz of good hydro but there are no names here
> people dont give a fuck what it is as long as it fits in ya bong and gets ya stoned


lol ,yeah that sounds about right...$200 to $250 south oz


----------



## likalotapus11 (Aug 1, 2010)

oz of cheese in u.k. 120 pounds and its fucking potent shit


----------



## Oneton (Aug 2, 2010)

where do i have to go to get that? £200 for an ounce of damp crap.........good stuff is £50 for 4g where i'm at


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks like in my area right now (let's leave it at the midwest) Blue Dream is selling for about $350/oz


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 2, 2010)

bout 120 for the best mids. and i mean the best.


----------



## rickman33 (Aug 3, 2010)

Yesterday I purchased an ounce of NYC Diesel for $360 from a local dispensary here in San Diego, California. It is tasty, powerful, well trimmed, and worth every penny. Bag weed can be had for around $175 - $225 an ounce. Also, being so close to Mexico, we get fairly good buds for about $200. In early September we will start seeing local outdoor grow with lots of varience in quality. Last year I bought an ounce of Bubba grown outdoors for $150 that was some of the most tasty ever smoked.


----------



## Serapis (Aug 3, 2010)

$350 an oz in southern east portion of states for what they call crippie for "it will cripple ya" As for brown weed which seems to be in abundance, about $120 an oz. I think the crippie price is sustained because of the lack of availability. It always seems to be dry around here and the cops are proud of that.


----------



## ftpstrangr (Aug 3, 2010)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


You thinking 1/8th my friend?
Eitherway i want to see some pics of this soo called 150-180$ ounces you all pick up. I live in northern california and those prices are still low for me. Quality purple normally costs a solid 200$ and more, decent bud will cost about 180$, the cheapest i've seen around here is 160$ and this was an exception. But of course theres 100$ ounces of outdoor and not decent bud everywhere...are you all just smoking bammer? because it really sounds like it.


----------



## lakaicorey112 (Aug 3, 2010)

350-450 sometimes 500 or more in NJ


----------



## 714Skyhi (Aug 8, 2010)

In California Orange County you can get a oz for 120 of some mids or pay 300 to 400 of some of the dank shit like sour diesel, master kush, skywalker og.But there are also some clinics that usually have a bud that you probably haven't herd of for like 450 a oz.


----------



## upthearsenal (Aug 8, 2010)

714Skyhi said:


> In California Orange County you can get a oz for 120 of some mids or pay 300 to 400 of some of the dank shit like sour diesel, master kush, skywalker og.But there are also some clinics that usually have a bud that you probably haven't herd of for like 450 a oz.


dang, when i was in cali (east bay) i had really good deals like 220 for a dank ass oz. i live in the south of tx and here we make $$, an oz to some dude i don't know, 550-575, i sold a oz of some OG i grew for 700, although that's a pretty fucked up rip off haha, to my buddies i sell an oz for 350-400


----------



## Stevey (Aug 8, 2010)

$115 Fire Mids / $250 Dank


----------



## iluv r3dtub3 (Sep 6, 2010)

i wont lie the price arowned washington is 200bucks a ounce


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 6, 2010)

300-400 oz north florida.


----------



## ChronicTron (Sep 6, 2010)

For MIDget: $90 For any exotics (haze,Kush,ECT.) $400 yeah crazy I Kno


----------



## Serapis (Sep 6, 2010)

BudReaky said:


> 300-400 oz north florida.


confirmed for krip

schwag is now getting about $150 an oz in N Florida


----------



## rollinking420 (Sep 8, 2010)

its 350 for headies 100 mid and 60 for reggie in south alabama


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 8, 2010)

$250 northern Michigan


----------



## backwoodsburner (Sep 9, 2010)

detroit: reggs-80 oz 5.00 blunt kush/dro 275-400oz 10-20 blunt

north of 8 mile: reggs-120oz-145oz 10.00 blunt kush/dro 300-700oz 20-25 blunt


----------



## TheRachShow (Sep 9, 2010)

In Detroit a zone of some decent mids $90-110, or of some exotics it ranges to about $325-420 depending on strain.


----------



## anywhere311 (Sep 9, 2010)

here in jersey i get qps of orange haze for 1350 then sell the ounces for 400 flat..or even 420 to some people


----------



## FuzzyHaze (Sep 9, 2010)

in wisconsin an ounce of some pretty good shit is like 300 ish, but for the real good stuff its usually more like 380 and oz. I cant wait till this state passes the medical bill so the prices get more consistent, and hopefully cheaper.


----------



## greens are good 4 u (Sep 9, 2010)

I have never heard of cheese 4 120!!! LDN standards cheese in 2010 is now a £10/gr


----------



## Coreyhulick (Sep 9, 2010)

here in Kentucky i get an ounce for 115 and thats 56g


----------



## Coreyhulick (Sep 9, 2010)

fuck some prices on here


----------



## khm916 (Sep 9, 2010)

Sacramento California. I have seen zips from $10 all nugs but negative trichomes to $280 for some super bomb Skywalker kush


----------



## juancho (Sep 9, 2010)

About $30 here in Guatemala for a decent skunk...

mmm not bad!...


----------



## windytodai (Sep 13, 2010)

here in the west GOOD weed is anywhere from 300~700 per once depending the strain. Any cheaper and the quality wanes.


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Sep 13, 2010)

Georgia, 
reggie (you don't even wanna smoke this but it's sold allll the time) 60 to 80 an oz
mids: 80 to 120 an oz
highgrade (cheese, blue dreams, kushes blah blah) 55 - 65 an 8th and 300 - 500 an oz


----------



## danno48 (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't see how anyone could grow good high quality bud and sell it for 200 or even 300 an ounce. Hell, it costs more than that to grow the shit. If I were to sell any of my shit, which I never will, I'm talking 400 an ounce and you'd be damned lucky to get it for that!


----------



## Serapis (Sep 13, 2010)

danno48 said:


> I don't see how anyone could grow good high quality bud and sell it for 200 or even 300 an ounce. Hell, it costs more than that to grow the shit. If I were to sell any of my shit, which I never will, I'm talking 400 an ounce and you'd be damned lucky to get it for that!


If it's costing you more than 300 per ounce to grow it, give the fuck up and start buying it already....


----------



## danno48 (Sep 13, 2010)

I ain't sure of the exact figures of what it costs me to grow what little I do, but it damn sure ain't cheap. Of course the initial setup is the most costly and I shouldn't judge my oz/$ based on that. But if I could buy the same quality shit, I'd gladly pay 300/oz for it.


----------



## elkins (Sep 13, 2010)

in wv its going for 200 an oz


----------



## elkins (Sep 13, 2010)

u wont sell it for that here..200 is the highest, and alot of people turn that down


----------



## m0t0keS (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah let me see somebody want $200 for a oz of highgrade shit like that get you punched in the mouth!!!!


----------



## FriendlyBystander (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm from Ontario, Canada, and it really varies here.
China or any other dirt weed can be found at around 160 or lower, much lower if it's shwag. Mids or decent high grade is around 180 an ounce. In a nutshell, good bud is 200+, because sometimes you would get an O of some kush for like 220. Reallly good brand-name bud is often around 240, but that stuff is just .


----------



## danno48 (Sep 13, 2010)

elkins said:


> u wont sell it for that here..200 is the highest, and alot of people turn that down


And you damned sure ain't smoking the quality of the shit I grow...........


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Sep 13, 2010)

in new zealand its 250 to 320 for a good oz 300+ for primo gear


----------



## danno48 (Sep 13, 2010)

Children grade weed by "mids, regs, and whatever horseshit names children use for weed". If you pay 200 bucks for an oz of what you call weed (guarantee damned teed your smoking hermie shit at best), you ain't even in the same ballpark as my shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2010)

110 for indica schwag w seeds, Super Lemon Haze 375 oz.


----------



## acarbet (Dec 1, 2010)

anywhere from about $250 - $300 for some ridic kush. I'm just one of the lucky ones that has a really good hook though.


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 1, 2010)

lulzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Dec 1, 2010)

$100-$130 for reg and mids

$350-$450 a zone for some chronic


----------



## bubbler.toker (Dec 2, 2010)

In my city, $70 for reg and mids, and $475 for some OG Kush


----------



## harveyjarvey (Dec 2, 2010)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


Dude your thinking about 3 rocks of crack you smoked before you posted.
Or its mexican brickweed and you did a donkey show plus 30.


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 2, 2010)

lol an ounce for 30 bucks..thats like oregano prices


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Dec 2, 2010)

You can get some Seaweed in Florida for $30-$40 bucks an oz Cheapest place I ever got bud but quality wasn't like up here


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (Dec 2, 2010)

In the area in Scotland I'm in its between £10-£15 for a gram 230 for an oz.Its unbelievable how greedy ppl are getting up here.


----------



## Jeffrey Harharwood (Dec 2, 2010)

250-300 norcal


----------



## loquacious (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, since I'm a n00b here I guess i will add my two cents. I've seen weed go for as high as 600.00 an oz and as low as 85.00. However, most people that buy the low price really wouldn't know good weed if it came up, fucked their mom, ate their lunchable, and kicked their dad in the balls. It's like the people who eat the off brand fruit loops and think they're awesome. If you've had nothing but crap to eat all your life of course you think it's good. Granted, I think that people who pay 600 or more for an oz are getting screwed.


----------



## jxpfeer (Dec 4, 2010)

some of the really sick weed here, in the over 25% thc range, goes for like 600 an ounce.

but most stuff is around 200, and the good shit's like 300. still pretty fierce stuff... not the same as that lemon skunk my man grew that was 28.5% thc.... but pretty damn sick


----------



## CannaDaKlowN (Dec 5, 2010)

I pay anywhere from $240-$300


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Dec 7, 2010)

Ya $600 an oz not unheard of around here. I would never pay that


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 7, 2010)

$600 an oz.? psht. i live in fuckin kentucky and $250 is the most ive paid. and i wasnt impressed compared to the $150 NL i almost always buy. But in a few months...im done buyin.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 7, 2010)

In my neck of the woods, from zero to two forty. Zero to me and up to two forty depending on where you fall on my friends list. Weed is way overpriced in my opinion, way overpriced. When you start looking at weed for over three hundred dollars and ounce, you're looking at greed, too many people wanting to make too much money every step on down the line. That's my opinion.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 7, 2010)

jxpfeer said:


> some of the really sick weed here, in the over 25% thc range, goes for like 600 an ounce.
> 
> but most stuff is around 200, and the good shit's like 300. still pretty fierce stuff... not the same as that lemon skunk my man grew that was 28.5% thc.... but pretty damn sick


I don't think it's physically possible for a plant to contain more than twenty five percent thc. I have some of my own grown lemon skunk, it's a good smoke, but twenty eight percent?


----------



## MsBotwin (Dec 8, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I don't think it's physically possible for a plant to contain more than twenty five percent thc. I have some of my own grown lemon skunk, it's a good smoke, but twenty eight percent?


These days there are strains that do have 28.5%, even up to 30% THC. I personally can't afford stuff that dank, but my bro can and does. Costs around 600 a z. The mids I get are around 250 a z.


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea I would never pay more than 300


----------



## bunnyface (Dec 8, 2010)

heya all, this may not be relevant, over here in the UK an oz can cost as little as £120-150, depending on how well you know the dealer. get a tenner off half oz for £70. thats green prices,,not bought hash in ages,,last time was the dam,,but what I remember when I was abit younger it was £25 the 1/4. anyhow thats our prices, 
pot sounds an expensive habbit in the usa, in money and risk.
take it easy all.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 8, 2010)

225 for dank, 200 for dro and everything else is schawg.


----------



## brandon. (Dec 8, 2010)

MsBotwin said:


> These days there are strains that do have 28.5%, even up to 30% THC. I personally can't afford stuff that dank, but my bro can and does. Costs around 600 a z. The mids I get are around 250 a z.


lab reports to prove it?


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 8, 2010)

$260-$300. 
All on point,
All dank as hell.


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 8, 2010)

i'm still awestruck that people pay 600 bucks an oz. un fuckin real.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 8, 2010)

newdude79 said:


> i'm still awestruck that people pay 600 bucks an oz. un fuckin real.


The seller better be a girl and offer me a lifetime of blowjobs.


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 8, 2010)

no doubt. i remember in my real drug days...i could damn near get an oz of coke for 600 bucks lol. but thats been a long time ago.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 8, 2010)

newdude79 said:


> no doubt. i remember in my real drug days...i could damn near get an oz of coke for 600 bucks lol. but thats been a long time ago.


Where were you raised?


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 8, 2010)

in the south.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool.........


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah, i wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## GanJulia (Dec 8, 2010)

Best price for an oz i've ever bought was 385 and it definitely was not the best smoke. I find better smoke in smaller amounts&#8230;but you can buy the big amounts for around 425 if you have the connection, possibly more. Its ridiculous. I can't believe i was reading some people paying under 100 for an oz. People in my town would rip each others throats open to get that good of a price. In a place where cops live off of traffic stops, and we just increased from 60-80 cops in a small county, its impossible to get anything good for a good price.


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 8, 2010)

i can get a quarter pound of NL #5 for 450. lol. all day.


----------



## klmmicro (Dec 8, 2010)

Just talked with a friend and she told me that she got an ounce of mids for $200. I have heard the $250-$300 range for tops, but do not know from personal experience.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 8, 2010)

klmmicro said:


> Just talked with a friend and she told me that she got an ounce of mids for $200. I have heard the $250-$300 range for tops, but do not know from personal experience.


thankfully I'm well connected, so I can grab oz's for fairly cheap now..... just dont have the damn money lol  
right now we've got ozs of granddaddy going for 320.... but there was some purple dream going recently for as low as 225oz.... other than that, its shwag out the hood for [email protected], but obviously nothing to write home about.


----------



## bushwickbill (Dec 8, 2010)

400-450 for primo buds in MO.


----------



## Watts215 (Dec 10, 2010)

I pay 450-600 for A++ Sour diesel, lemon haze, etc.. You can get some nice mids for 250.. And schwag for as little as 50 an oz in Philadelphia, PA. Very high demand here and little supply. Also in the fifth largest metropolitan area in the U.S. Greed plays a huge role. Sometimes supply is so scarce ppl won't sell oz's, 1/4's, and 1/8's.. They'll jus sell .6g for 20bucks! Yeah, paying 20 for a streight G is dead here in inner city Philly( maybe not surrounding burbs). My best connect is a TU student living in North Philly.


----------



## simplyownage (Dec 11, 2010)

Here in Texas, I can get them for 340-400 for some ok stuff, inbetween mid and top IMO.


----------



## rojotierra (Dec 11, 2010)

Stickiest, dankest, kindest ounces all day-all over Colorado---$200-250 tops. Thank you Amendment 20 and Medical Marijuana!!! Here are few lastest pixs. Legal Grow of Master Kush at 50 days, honey hash oil made from Sub Cool Agent Orange(yummy) and bud of Agent Orange.Prices as of today- $50 a gram oil, $225 oz Agent Orange, 3.9 cents a kilowatt hour=)
http://lh6.ggpht.com/_dgdO8UcTiDo/TQKSJrUxO4I/AAAAAAAAAKI/6KTFCsjdgmo/s800/phone%2011-10%20131.jpg
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_dgdO8UcTiDo/TP_HFmtWEPI/AAAAAAAAADw/laCZYFu-AaE/s800/budz 002.JPG
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_dgdO8UcTiDo/TQNKHMVdktI/AAAAAAAAAKw/g9NDPzxc1TM/s800/dec 7 2010 055.JPG
check out amature video of grow over last year(random pixs http://www.youtube.com/v/9xRODdo1-7U?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" sorry for crummy embedding! Still learning.


----------



## Alex Hayashi (Dec 13, 2010)

Japan has only one thing over anyone in the weed dep.
and thats price! it sucks real heavy ballsack.

Here in Osaka Japan (the second biggest citty in Japan)
the average person(no matter how good of hookups you have) only buys by the Gram. and that is about40 to 70 bucks a Gram.
of course you can get better deals, and you can get some worse. but thats about the average for average weed.

so...at least about 1500 to 2000?


----------



## Marthacrookshanks (Dec 13, 2010)

£15 a gram and up to the full £420 for an ounce of good smoke but you can always get swag for £200 and ounce. Crazy prices.


----------



## Mataviejas (Dec 13, 2010)

I pay 50$ for an O, it was some fire last time with only a couple seeds. The ounce I bought BEFORE that one though for 50$ from someone else was SEEDY as FUCK!

Its 250 for an ounce of the good bud though. Like white widow but I usually get reggie and grow my own good.

And thats the going rate all around san antonio tejas

Quarter lb is about 125$ although I seen them as high as 150$ from people trying to profit off me.

Just got to make sure you check to see if there are a shit load of seeds before you get it.


----------



## loaded dervish (Dec 14, 2010)

In washington i get the bomb for 190 for white russian from a grower. i know a 2 grower who grows white rhino that is 200 a zone. and then you can get super lemon haze for 230 but he dose not grow it so i could get cheaper but 230 is worth it for the best bud arowned i just wish i new grower!!


----------



## bigslama912 (Dec 14, 2010)

In my area all you can find is an ounce for around $500... but it's nice stuff. (Example: Pineapple Kush, Chocolate Thai, Soul Train etc.)

if its just like reggie then you can get it for $150


----------



## Devildog93 (Dec 14, 2010)

I can get really killer chronic up north BC for about 200$-220 CDN. Down south BC in the Okanagan Valley, I could get killer kick your face in shit for about 160$ CDN.

That's about 180-210$ USD up here and about 100+ or - British pounds. About 150$ USD in the OK Valley, and about 80 British pounds there.

I can't believe the prices other people pay. These prices are also my "joe schmoe" prices....meaning not even people that I know personally. The prices go lower than that when I deal with trusted sources.

I gotta say, absolutely love living in BC. So fortunate.....and you know the chronics good here. 

After seeing this thread, I will no longer bitch about the prices I have to pay.....though the little bit of Scottish in me is alway gonna look for the best deal.....lol.


----------



## bcguy01 (Dec 19, 2010)

350 to 450 US dollars is what I get in Texas for mine $4000 a pound no problem for midgrade


----------



## LightningMcGreen (Dec 19, 2010)

Schwag is $120-$140, the most expensive headache you'll find

"Dro", and l use that term loosely, is about $525 a bag...shits rediculous around here


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 20, 2010)

LightningMcGreen said:


> Schwag is $120-$140, the most expensive headache you'll find
> 
> "Dro", and l use that term loosely, is about $525 a bag...shits rediculous around here


Wheres that at?


----------



## LightningMcGreen (Dec 20, 2010)

Tennessee....the dirt weed is that mexican brick shit, more seed/stem weight than buds, me and a buddy actually stripped the stems n seeds one time out of a bag we got, by the time we were done, 28gs of weed turned into 12gs of actual smokeable bud....l hate this fuckin place lol


----------



## canuckgrow (Dec 20, 2010)

In Southern Ontario black market we get decent what I can only guess most would call mids for $45 1/4z or $140/z which is what I generally end up with...forgiving the occasional bag of ewwww I'm not smoking that....... High end when it is available is usually $200/z sometimes more if it is exceptional quality.


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 20, 2010)

LightningMcGreen said:


> Tennessee....the dirt weed is that mexican brick shit, more seed/stem weight than buds, me and a buddy actually stripped the stems n seeds one time out of a bag we got, by the time we were done, 28gs of weed turned into 12gs of actual smokeable bud....l hate this fuckin place lol


 I'm just north of you man, and nobody sells any type of weed for anywhere near 500 bucks an oz. I'd laugh at a dude if he told me that. Maybe somebody was tryin to double up that day.


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 20, 2010)

zips are good here in Hawaii... 325 for regs and 360-390 for the killahs--- puffing on some lavender, LA confidential and some green crack! get plenty others that are just as good but these are whats burning right now!!


----------



## Aspiringpothead37 (Dec 20, 2010)

In vancouver bc it's 175 an ounce


----------



## legalizefreedom93 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well out in hawaii an ounce is gonna go for $420-$480 depending on quality. its both indoor and outdoor grown but the best is the outdoor Its 20 bucks a gram over here
p.s. Thats why i grow hahahahaha


----------



## jboi808 (Dec 21, 2010)

yup in hawaii its 20 bucks a gram. and 300-450 on an ounce. i get the hook ups for killahs, 275 an ounce.


----------



## Aspiringpothead37 (Dec 21, 2010)

There is a guy in town who sells 20$ 8ths so that's 160$ a ounce he's got best price in town


----------



## Aspiringpothead37 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm near Vancouver and pot is cheap and it's good quality everyone grows so it's very competitive


----------



## BluntedDummy (Dec 22, 2010)

I just got back from nyc and i CANNOT believe what they are selling as trees there, i smoke blunts all day back to bac here in MN that would cost like 100$ in nyc hahaha. I live in the Minneapolis/St. paul area, and it really fluctuates. Some times you can get a vast variety of quality outdoor and indoor..im talking mega selection. and then a month later it will be dry and people trying to get like 450 for like top shelf. usually like 350-400zip for really flame name brand nugs. 100-130 for good mids. Peace.


----------



## mlore (Dec 22, 2010)

in london the prices have skyroketed latley. used to be 120-140 £ an ounce now its more like 240 to 280. this is usually for stuff like white widow, cheese. stuff like that.


----------



## RiotsInOhio (Dec 22, 2010)

In Ohio its 300 for an o of AK or northern lights. for regs its like 100-110... but i know the dude whos got the northern lights and hes gettin rid of it at 220 an o


----------



## veecoman (Dec 22, 2010)

depends on the weed i guess. In PA you can get an ounce of brick for 80 bucks, but then again who wants to choke on mexican dirt. An O of dank around 250-300.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 22, 2010)

its about the same here in texas. brick usually goes for 50 to 65. Good dro goes for about 250. i just wish i could get sum hash and edibles though.


----------



## pokerstud (Dec 22, 2010)

either I dont know the right people or something..

basically chicago sucks

$400/zip of good kush
$100ish for a zip of regs

I smoke regs every day with atleast 4 of my friends and regs is the only thing we cud afford when we all put $5 in each

and hash and other edibles I WISH


----------



## Saxodile (Dec 22, 2010)

If your buying by the ounce here (Northern Indiana) you shouldn't pay more than 280. I usually get my o's for 250 and sell for around 350. And thats with special strains and shit. The problem is that nobody here buys seedless 20/g weed. They only get $5 because they are stupid peices of shit.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

i grab shit from cali that made it to the chi all the time..... shit like chemdog, bubba kush, og kush, green crack, blackberry kush, sour diesel, ect. for 350 an oz for when i just buyone ounce....


----------



## bAyArEaSpLiFfBlOwEr (Feb 17, 2011)

my boy hooks it up 280 for a zip...he usually has certain strains all the time...like purple urkel, granddady purp, purple kush, bubba kush

this is bay area prices


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2011)

one ounce of bud anywhere is 28.35 grams.... price... its free if you jack a nigga


----------



## akgrown (Feb 17, 2011)

One Disp I use it is 240 and I can break it into 8 1/8's if I wanted too


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2011)

new england area -- depending on where you go, can be as little as 220 and as much as 400, also depends on what you get..


----------



## bushbob (Feb 17, 2011)

dependin on wut kind u want reggie 70 a zone and for good 25 a g


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2011)

bushbob said:


> dependin on wut kind u want reggie 70 a zone and for good 25 a g


LOL, $70 for one ounce of marijuana? 28.35 grams of marijuana you get for $70, is this US dollars? I need to be where you're at... I didn't even get those prices in the 90's

Edit: ah shit, I read that wrong. 25/gram for good shit, and 70/oz for shwag... i think thats what you are sayin. even still 70 for shwag is really good.


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 17, 2011)

qp for mexican brick is 130 thats 4 0z to everyone.......Kine goes about 220 an oz..........Purple Haze or any other real home grown and properly handle goes about 250 to 260 a oz now adays in my area..........austin and San Antoinio.


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2011)

Holy jesus, I am definitely living in the wrong part of the world. qp of dirt for 130.. thats what, maybe 350/400 a pound (incl discount) ?? That is just silly. I would be constantly high with those prices. But I would also have a constant headache with that shwiggity shwag


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 17, 2011)

if i buy a pound you can know about 30 bux off for a discount...I buy some for friends.......


edit: clarifiy 30 bux off a qp if i buy a pound/


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2011)

even at $490 / $500 an elbow -- that's just silly. I couldn't get those prices in '97 when I started part time dealing. With those prices I would have had much better nights at Foxwoods! But being from TX, I guess it makes sense why you would get those prices, and being from NYC area I would get my prices..


----------



## prototypeone (Feb 17, 2011)

StonedPony said:


> if i buy a pound you can know about 30 bux off for a discount...I buy some for friends.......
> 
> 
> edit: clarifiy 30 bux off a qp if i buy a pound/


 at those prices I would make oil or hash all the time


----------



## dam612 (Feb 17, 2011)

4gs/lb=250zip....poss a little cheaper...all dank


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 17, 2011)

puts awhole new meaning to RUN TO THE BORDER...........hehehe cheap cheap cheap LOL


----------



## dam612 (Feb 17, 2011)

StonedPony said:


> puts awhole new meaning to RUN TO THE BORDER...........hehehe cheap cheap cheap LOL


im fine with my quality


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 17, 2011)

no comment I way to visible on here LOL


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2011)

StonedPony said:


> puts awhole new meaning to RUN TO THE BORDER...........hehehe cheap cheap cheap LOL


Taco Bell gives me the runs about 5 minutes after I eat it. I literally have to eat at Taco Bell and wait, in fear that I might shit my pants if I eat and drive.


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 17, 2011)

hahahahahahah


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 17, 2011)

$50-200/oz $800-2000/lb


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 17, 2011)

if on your scale top oz is 200 and on the other scale its 2000 a pound ....so 16 oz in a pound would be 3200 bux nice saveing so if I take the 1200 saveing and buy 6 oz for 200 thats 1200 total so I get the pot FREE by the OZ.....YES I LOVE MATH i was real good at it in school.


----------



## Drew4312 (Feb 20, 2011)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much



probably reallllllly realllly shitty weed. anyone who isnt from texas would agree


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 20, 2011)

Prices suck in this area. An ounce of the good shit goes for between $360-$425 around these parts.


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 20, 2011)

see4 said:


> Taco Bell gives me the runs about 5 minutes after I eat it. I literally have to eat at Taco Bell and wait, in fear that I might shit my pants if I eat and drive.


All meal combos at Taco Bell should be called Number 2


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 20, 2011)

360 ounce, 1250 qp, 4400 lb , 35000 for 10 lb grade A top shelf in nj


----------



## txhazard (Feb 20, 2011)

Dallas Fortworth area 

60-80 for a oz of dirt weed

and 20 for a gram of dro

sucks too i havent been able to find anything other than that. 

Mind you im still a pup when it comes to smoking, so my connections are few..


----------



## tharoomman (Feb 20, 2011)

NC

BC bud(beasters) goes for 300-400 per oz

Any name strains will be 400+ oz. Sucks in the southeast. Fucking bible belt.I hate belts. Shoes too....


----------



## F4LL3N (Feb 20, 2011)

I sell 1 oz of m39 for 120 and 150 of jack herer. Pineapple kush 160


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 20, 2011)

tharoomman said:


> NC
> 
> BC bud(beasters) goes for 300-400 per oz
> 
> Any name strains will be 400+ oz. Sucks in the southeast. Fucking bible belt.I hate belts. Shoes too....


It's not too different in a lot of areas. LA has dispensaries that charge over $400 for an oz of OG. Anything over 300 is ridiculous if you ask me, but I guess the times are changing.


----------



## Giunther (Feb 21, 2011)

im looking to buy an ounce in London, 
good quality, normal price, no time wasters.


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Feb 21, 2011)

i can get a ounce anywhere from $50-$300+ CDN

all depends on the grade, and prices slightly vary from person to person


----------



## tharoomman (Feb 22, 2011)

DumpsterKeeper said:


> It's not too different in a lot of areas. LA has dispensaries that charge over $400 for an oz of OG. Anything over 300 is ridiculous if you ask me, but I guess the times are changing.


Didn't know it was that expensive out there. No way it should be that high.


----------



## whietiger88101 (Feb 24, 2011)

Right now a ounce 28 grams of mexican b.s. weed is going for 55 to 75 dollars high grade is going for 300 to 400 dollars for 28 grams. This is eastern new mexico.


----------



## ny.phill (Feb 24, 2011)

$450 an oz for someone not well connected anymore about 30 miles out from NYC. It's either trash for $150/oz or quality for 400-450. 

I used to happily pay $100 for an 1/8 of delivery when i was in Manhattan

Cheers to turning an expense into an income


----------



## tycobb48 (Feb 24, 2011)

see4 said:


> new england area -- depending on where you go, can be as little as 220 and as much as 400, also depends on what you get..


 Last time I dropped $140 here in NE - but that was cuz he wanted to cut me a 'medicinal' discount - which I appreciated! He's nicer than the insurance company.


----------



## incognegro999 (Feb 24, 2011)

ny.phill said:


> $450 an oz for someone not well connected anymore about 30 miles out from NYC. It's either trash for $150/oz or quality for 400-450.
> 
> I used to happily pay $100 for an 1/8 of delivery when i was in Manhattan
> 
> Cheers to turning an expense into an income


Holy shit for 100 an 1/8 it better be laced with Viagara and infused with liquid from the holy grail

60 an 1/8 is the highest I ever heard of. call this area "A-Rod sucks Jeter swallows"


----------



## tim hardin (Feb 25, 2011)

I live on the east coast and would love to find a good connect. Medical is not around here and very expensive. Could be profitable for both...


----------



## doctorD (Mar 3, 2011)

Well my last monthly bill was for $132.00 that covers about 4 ounces. Oh and every thing else in my house using electricity. So I guess im in for about 8 bucks an ounce.


----------



## tycobb48 (Mar 3, 2011)

doctorD said:


> Well my last monthly bill was for $132.00 that covers about 4 ounces. Oh and every thing else in my house using electricity. So I guess im in for about 8 bucks an ounce.


Nice! That kinda is the joint, I mean point, isn't it? LOL


----------



## czxtvr (Mar 22, 2011)

Smart move...I wish I was one of your trusted friends.....The way prices are over hear, let's just say we would be retired by now...Keep on keepin on and May God continue to Bless You!!!


----------



## beardo (Mar 22, 2011)

28 grams around here


----------



## czxtvr (Mar 22, 2011)

When I was in Texas, I was moving trainwreck at a nickel (500) an ounce and reg. for only 35 all day long for an onion....


----------



## czxtvr (Mar 22, 2011)

Does anyone know how much is an ounce of blue dream in chicago??


----------



## hydroponichygene (Mar 22, 2011)

i live in between chicago and milwaukee ,and around here shits usually the same. like i know this mexican dude that can get me a pound of some dirt for like 500 from mexico (but i dont fuks wit it),then theres the liftime dealers who pretty much keep anything from dirt to high quality regs(dirt grown) for no more than 120 a zip. but then theres this other guy who gets that flame from cali but he be charging up ass 400 a zip ,but the only reason i ever got from him was cus it was some top quality emerald triangle shhhhhiiiittttt,best shit i ever smoked. i mean i've had purple markado,jack frost,original blueberry,original nLs,jim dandy, willie nelsons stash, xxx,, and more but to tell you the truth its not really where you are it pretty much who you know because every one of those dudes gets their shit from out of town.


----------



## ImOneBadAssGuy (Mar 22, 2011)

I can get an Oz of quality dro, God's Dream, (Blue dream x God's Gift, it's our own shit nigga) for a 100$. Doesn't matter where I'm at, its a family hook up straight outta my garage. But I'm in Chico, Ca..... I can get 100$ ounces of some fruity ass outdoor, grape, I think, as well though. And it's kinda weird, all weed sells for the same prices around here and we don't like ask if it's dro or not before we buy, we just kinda expect it. I don't even have a shitty weed hook-up, but if I did I'm sure it'd be cheaper

Edit: oh and since that Beardo guy is being smart, that's for 30 grams too
Double-edit: I just editted my entire post, so yeah just thought I'd mention


----------



## beardo (Mar 22, 2011)

beardo said:


> 28 grams around here


 That's just in this area, on the Mooon I heard the ounces are huge. !


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Mar 22, 2011)

A zip around here (street price) is $480. I can get it for $380, but i dont sell and cant smoke that much of the same weed. lol


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 23, 2011)

3-400euro over here, depending on quality! Its a fuckin nightmare.


----------



## Hibud Ganjamanjutu (Mar 23, 2011)

Medical dispensaries in my town are in some fierce competition. A lot of them advertise on billboards that they have $150 ounces available.


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 23, 2011)

Hibud Ganjamanjutu said:


> Medical dispensaries in my town are in some fierce competition. A lot of them advertise on billboards that they have $150 ounces available.


Ah man, i hate reading stuff like this lol

I would be smoking all day every day, i do love at the end of the year when my few girls are done. Keeps me ticking over for a month or two for free, i do save a shit load of cash.


----------



## cocobitzz (Mar 23, 2011)

Growing up kids were paying 300-320 for decent bud, i'm sure the same kids still are from the same source. I moved on to bigger and better things and I get it all for free now. If I put a price on my ounces I would say 160 would be square for both sides.


----------



## VER D (Mar 23, 2011)

reginald = 40-50
good stuff = 250-500


----------



## Serapis (Mar 23, 2011)

$350 for "we don't know what it is" commercial hydro to about $450 a zip for name brand labels in Florida, pain pill capital of the world


----------



## spookie child (Mar 23, 2011)

450 here , but hard to find . thats why i do what i do . pain meds are WAY easy to get so most folks do that instead . more for me to smoke i guess.


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 24, 2011)

Some get £180 per ounce whether it's 16oz or 32oz.....lucky cat!!


----------



## ESR360 (Mar 24, 2011)

Too much -.- Probably around £150 from my dealer of home grown stuff. I've been quoted prices like £225-£280 for high grade.


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 24, 2011)

ESR360 said:


> Too much -.- Probably around £150 from my dealer of home grown stuff. I've been quoted prices like £225-£280 for high grade.


Depends what side of the transaction you are, I could not ask £280.....my conscience would plague me!


----------



## ESR360 (Mar 24, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Depends what side of the transaction you are, I could not ask £280.....my conscience would plague me!


Well I wish all dealers shared the same morals you have. But like most businesses, it's all about making the most money possible, or it seems to be that way from my experience. It's like customer satisfaction isn't a factor for them at all lol.


----------



## ibeblazd420 (Mar 24, 2011)

in buff new york you can be payin an upwards of 420-600 an o


----------



## Dizweld (Mar 24, 2011)

400-600 an ounce!? 

In Toronto it depends who you know. Generally its 180-200$

But that's too expensive in my fucking book. If you find the right connections then its 140-160 an ounce. 

Back in the day when I did buy from people, me and my buddy would buy QP's for 500, we both chipped in 250, that equalled to 125 per ounce.


----------



## Titties and Beer (Mar 24, 2011)

Here in central texas I pay 350-400... I know there are better hookups out here somewhere though.


----------



## prototypeone (Mar 24, 2011)

Titties and Beer said:


> Here in central texas I pay 350-400... I know there are better hookups out here somewhere though.


I can get 300-350 with my hookup, I spend most of my time in north texas/oklahoma. I wish we got some of the canada prices


----------



## TigerClock (Mar 24, 2011)

prototypeone said:


> I can get 300-350 with my hookup, I spend most of my time in north texas/oklahoma. I wish we got some of the canada prices


150 for qp reggie 1k for kilo....i get that popcorn for 100 an oz...300-400 an oz on dank

in dfw


----------



## prototypeone (Mar 24, 2011)

yeah thats about right, popcorn is 200 the qp though. I have a good hookup from an old job


----------



## TigerClock (Mar 24, 2011)

prototypeone said:


> yeah thats about right, popcorn is 200 the qp though. I have a good hookup from an old job


I figured i was getting ripped on it since i think popcorn is a local thing 200 a q id hop on that quick..


----------



## d6520 (Mar 24, 2011)

Down here in houston tx u can get an oz of some reggie bush for 45 bucks, now an oz of dro will run ya any where from 300 to 475 for some exotic ass bud


----------



## Devildog93 (Mar 24, 2011)

I love living in Canada after reading these prices......damn shame my fellow North Americans south of the border pay so much in certain areas. I have been over many parts of Canada, and NEVER seen prices higher than $260 for an ounce of BOMB.

Just picked this up for $200. Not best shots. Batteries died after 2 shots before I could get the Macro tweaked.





It's fucking chronic though.....just smoke a half a pinner and I am fairly chied.

EDIT: closer shots


----------



## april (Mar 24, 2011)

Ya i'm a few hours from toronto, most i pay is 240$ for bomb shit, and thats including my gas lol so 200$ for grade A and around 150$ for decent outdoor, 
Best is the free shit i grow


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 25, 2011)

ESR360 said:


> Well I wish all dealers shared the same morals you have. But like most businesses, it's all about making the most money possible, or it seems to be that way from my experience. It's like customer satisfaction isn't a factor for them at all lol.


Well I'm not a dealer and I think that if dealers got a better quality product consistently to give his/her customers then everyone would be happier.....but add to that the fact that everything goes up in price and £20 for an 8th is ridiculous, thats a supply price. Dealers should have increased the price whilst retaining the quantity a long time ago, as if tokers are not aware of inflation already. just because cannabis is black market does not mean it is not affected like above board commodities!

Dealers should realistically be charging £30 for an 8th...a real 8th then everyone can benefit from it.


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2011)

Is an "8th" 3.5 ? lol what we call a "half quarter" in Canada? i must ask i see these 8th and 16th comments and i'm like wtf??


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 25, 2011)

april said:


> Is an "8th" 3.5 ? lol what we call a "half quarter" in Canada? i must ask i see these 8th and 16th comments and i'm like wtf??


Haha, yes a 8th of an ounce so 3.5 grams here in UK. In SA we never weighed anything, it was 50 rand for a plastic coin bag stuffed to the brim, about 30 grams.


----------



## TigerClock (Mar 25, 2011)

april said:


> Is an "8th" 3.5 ? lol what we call a "half quarter" in Canada? i must ask i see these 8th and 16th comments and i'm like wtf??


Yep 8th 3.5...half quarter thats strange ....


----------



## ESR360 (Mar 25, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Well I'm not a dealer and I think that if dealers got a better quality product consistently to give his/her customers then everyone would be happier.....but add to that the fact that everything goes up in price and £20 for an 8th is ridiculous, thats a supply price. Dealers should have increased the price whilst retaining the quantity a long time ago, as if tokers are not aware of inflation already. just because cannabis is black market does not mean it is not affected like above board commodities!
> 
> Dealers should realistically be charging £30 for an 8th...a real 8th then everyone can benefit from it.


I think the fact that it is a black market product means the sellers know they can get away with ripping you off more than above board commodities, as you say. If people are selling weed, that already says a lot about them as they are obviously willing to break the law. It obviously depends who you know, but from my experience, the dealers i've been involved with have no respect for their customers. One guy even got me to drive ages to meet him, and then got me to drive him around places, as if I wasn't uncomfortable enough already. 

And then there's another dealer who normally only sold shitty homegrown, so when they finally get some high grade in, they start charging £25 a bag...that's just not on. Another one sells high grade 20 bags at only 1.4 grams, but sells the homegrown at 2.8 :/

I stopped using the term eight a long time ago, because I don't think I have ever received 3.5grams for a 20. And on this note, I would happily pay £30 for 3.5g of good bud.


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 25, 2011)

ESR360 said:


> I think the fact that it is a black market product means the sellers know they can get away with ripping you off more than above board commodities, as you say. If people are selling weed, that already says a lot about them as they are obviously willing to break the law. It obviously depends who you know, but from my experience, the dealers i've been involved with have no respect for their customers. One guy even got me to drive ages to meet him, and then got me to drive him around places, as if I wasn't uncomfortable enough already.
> 
> And then there's another dealer who normally only sold shitty homegrown, so when they finally get some high grade in, they start charging £25 a bag...that's just not on. Another one sells high grade 20 bags at only 1.4 grams, but sells the homegrown at 2.8 :/
> 
> I stopped using the term eight a long time ago, because I don't think I have ever received 3.5grams for a 20. And on this note, I would happily pay £30 for 3.5g of good bud.


I understand that you have had some shit experiences but not all dealers are scum bags, perhaps it's time you were introduced to some better dealers.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have that same problem. Even though dealers are getting $400 a zipper, My conscience won't let me.... if anyone knows how I can shut my conscience up, and let me compete fairly with the dealers, let me know. I'm sitting on it until then cause I know i'm too cheap.



newworldicon said:


> Depends what side of the transaction you are, I could not ask £280.....my conscience would plague me!


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 25, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I have that same problem. Even though dealers are getting $400 a zipper, My conscience won't let me.... if anyone knows how I can shut my conscience up, and let me compete fairly with the dealers, let me know. I'm sitting on it until then cause I know i'm too cheap.


Who do you think will be coming back time after time, although that's an assumption as I don't deal, I supply the dealer


----------



## ESR360 (Mar 25, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> I understand that you have had some shit experiences but not all dealers are scum bags, perhaps it's time you were introduced to some better dealers.


No, of course not, I didn't mean to generalise. I guess I only look at the bad experiences and never at the good ones, and form bias opinions based on that >.< something which I normally ridicule people for. Oh well, hypocritical me. 

But still, it would be nice to know some genuinely nice dealers. Being introduced to someone seems a lot harder than it looks though...


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm assuming you are growing now that you are on here so no need for a dealer soon?


----------



## ESR360 (Mar 25, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> I'm assuming you are growing now that you are on here so no need for a dealer soon?


Well...sort of. Truth is I know nothing about growing, which is kind of why I'm here, to learn. But even when I learn I still have another year of university before I can realistically put it into practise. I kind of just wanted to join a marijuana forum as well though, as it was probably the only hobby I had without being registered on a forum  And I always end up talking about weed on other forums anyway. So until then I guess the hunt is still on lol


----------



## southqc23 (Apr 1, 2011)

Where do u get your buds bruhh?


----------



## Benassi (Apr 1, 2011)

32.3g's for $250 in the LA area of California


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 2, 2011)

Benassi said:


> 32.3g's for $250 in the LA area of California


That's pretty cheap....in London it can be £240-260 an oz. More than double!


----------



## HoLE (Apr 3, 2011)

while I.m waiting on my next grow I found out things are crazy here,,,,240 an Oz. for purple kush,,,but then I talked to this guy who has some dynamite outdoor from last summer,,,,500 a quarter pound,,,,I'm on my second quarter )


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 3, 2011)

500 a qp for regs here

Edit..

Any chron seedless bud $20 a gram or $300-600 an oz.


----------



## iosh herman (Apr 3, 2011)

I get a quality ounce for about $330


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 4, 2011)

80 for dirt, 130 for reggie, 240-320 for kind bud


----------



## rowlman (Apr 4, 2011)

....about 28 grams


----------



## Richie LxP (Apr 5, 2011)

rowlman said:


> ....about 28 grams



There's no about in 28.349 grams

Get it right...loser.


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 5, 2011)

Richie LxP said:


> There's no about in 28.349 grams
> 
> Get it right...loser.


What the fuck was the point of that? The word "about" can mean a little more or less than whatever it is that you are talking about, in this case he said about 28 grams (not sure why he was saying "...about 28 grams" but anyways) which im guessin he meant in an ounce, which = 28.349 grams ... aka ABOUT 28 grams ... Which means you just got pwnd in yer fucktard face! *flex* eat them apples !


----------



## Richie LxP (Apr 5, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> What the fuck was the point of that? The word "about" can mean a little more or less than whatever it is that you are talking about, in this case he said about 28 grams (not sure why he was saying about 28 grams but anyways) which im guessin he meant in an ounce, which = 28.349 grams ... aka ABOUT 28 grams ... Which means you just got pwnd in yer fucktard face! *flex* eat them apples !



You just ruined my trolling.


----------



## trader54321 (Apr 5, 2011)

of some actual quality here in cali, im talking the works, organic, indoor, flushed properly etc, you can pay 250-500 depending whether its through a grower or a dispensary etc. knowing that cali is the most abundant, i know everyone else paying less is smoking ****, except in cananda, and even there its still 200 for top shelf


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 5, 2011)

Richie LxP said:


> You just ruined my trolling.


Yep, I take it upon myself to curbstomp bitch ass foo's that tend to wanna troll for no reason ... Van Helsing hunts Vampires and Werewolves, Hellboy hunts Demons, I hunt Trolls


----------



## loveweed420 (Apr 5, 2011)

100-200euro for mild weed ; 200-350euro for mid grade weed ; and 350-700euro for top quality bud.


1g of bud for 20-35euro.


----------



## Richie LxP (Apr 5, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> Yep, I take it upon myself to curbstomp bitch ass foo's that tend to wanna troll for no reason ... Van Helsing hunts Vampires and Werewolves, Hellboy hunts Demons, I hunt Trolls


Lol, a thorn in my side you fiend!


----------



## DB&ST (Apr 5, 2011)

damn... here it costs about 600$ for an ounce, and you get unknown buds.
you know nothing about them until you buy them and try them.. \:


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 5, 2011)

DB&ST said:


> damn... here it costs about 600$ for an ounce, and you get unknown buds.
> you know nothing about them until you buy them and try them.. \:


Damn, that's fucked up, I just get rid of what I don't use for myself for whatever my friends wanna pay really. But out in there in the world I refuse to be a part of, lol, Ounces go for 200-250 for decent shit. I've heard of some shit going for 350, but I don't think anyone wanted to buy that stuff. I'll get rid of stuff for 200 a quap sometimes, just depends on how much extra stuff i have.


----------



## see4 (Apr 5, 2011)

Living in the northeast where there are several states that have legalized mmj, the price has gone done considerably since the mid 90's...

I used to sell ounces for $350 -- and that was just some decent kine bud, nothing special -- if I ever got my hands on humboldt bud, i could sell it for $500/ounce -- nowadays, I can get my hands of good shit, for around $350 -- good shit being anything from vanilla kush to NL#5 to Silver Haze or whatever

I suspect the price will only go down in the coming years, as more states start to legalize mmj.


----------



## see4 (Apr 5, 2011)

Btw -- if anyone is interested, Im looking into buying some land in Brazil, in the state of Bahia. I can get land for about R$2000/hector ( which is about US$400/acres ) -- that's about as much as we paid for Alaska. In Bahia -- the temp ALL year is an average 80F -- gets as hot as 100F in some parts. -- the soil is some of the richest soil on earth. And the police leave you alone, in fact, if it is remote enough, they wont even know you exist. So for about $40,000US Im considering buying 1000 acres of land in Bahia. How much can one grow on 1000 acres? 50,000 pounds? 100,000 pounds? More? Enough to get the entire southern hemisphere high for a year?

Im seriously considering this, I already have friends down in Brazil, and the economy is booming down there.. I dunno, Im just rambling..


----------



## plantvision (Apr 5, 2011)

see4 said:


> Btw -- if anyone is interested, Im looking into buying some land in Brazil, in the state of Bahia. I can get land for about R$2000/hector ( which is about US$400/acres ) -- that's about as much as we paid for Alaska. In Bahia -- the temp ALL year is an average 80F -- gets as hot as 100F in some parts. -- the soil is some of the richest soil on earth. And the police leave you alone, in fact, if it is remote enough, they wont even know you exist. So for about $40,000US Im considering buying 1000 acres of land in Bahia. How much can one grow on 1000 acres? 50,000 pounds? 100,000 pounds? More? Enough to get the entire southern hemisphere high for a year?
> 
> Im seriously considering this, I already have friends down in Brazil, and the economy is booming down there.. I dunno, Im just rambling..


Would that be $40,000 or $400,000. I know a few people that farm in South America, some of the issues are, you better have a damn good lawyer. Wading through the tangled up mess of beauracracy is never ending. Infrastructure to get in and out is almost nonexistant. Thats good for not getting caught, but damn bad for transporting out. If you get caught, you are going to regret it, they don't play nice like the US does. Another issue is that even if you buy some land there is programs now by the government to give the land back to the people of the state. So basically if they squat on the land they can take it. Kinda like a welfare program.



edit: Sorry should have stayed on track with the thread.


----------



## see4 (Apr 5, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Would that be $40,000 or $400,000. I know a few people that farm in South America, some of the issues are, you better have a damn good lawyer. Wading through the tangled up mess of beauracracy is never ending. Infrastructure to get in and out is almost nonexistant. Thats good for not getting caught, but damn bad for transporting out. If you get caught, you are going to regret it, they don't play nice like the US does. Another issue is that even if you buy some land there is programs now by the government to give the land back to the people of the state. So basically if they squat on the land they can take it. Kinda like a welfare program.


All very valid points. And yes, I mis-typed, should have read 100 acres. ( I dont have $400,000, but I do have $40,000 ).
Yes you are right, infrastructure is bad in SA. But it also totally depends where you put yourself. I am referring to Bahia, inner coastal about 50 miles from 'civilization' -- I can build a dirt road out to my land for very little money. But, I will have to disagree with you on getting caught.. if I were to get caught, I would simply pay them off. Them being police. Now what I do have to worry about is gangs coming down from the favelas and mohos. Those guys dont fuck around. But as long as I stay under the radar ( which isnt too difficult ) I should be ok. The hard part is getting the product out of Brazil and into another country. That takes some serious effort.

As far as the squatting goes.. yea, that used to happen a decade ago alot, and still today you sometimes find it. But thats only when land owners are never around. And the process for the squatters to take ownership of the land is getting more difficult. Oh and there is a anti-squat law that allows land owners to shoot those fuckers. Law or not, if there are some squatters on my completely remote piece of land in the middle of nowhere, you bet your ass I will have me some huntin'....


----------



## rowlman (Apr 5, 2011)

Richie LxP said:


> There's no about in 28.349 grams
> 
> Get it right...loser.


Loser?....it was a fuckin joke asshole

see that view...I own all that, thats what a loser I am


----------



## plantvision (Apr 5, 2011)

see4:



I forgot to say, I would go in with you, sounds like the little "pick me up" I need in my life.
But you would have to get a different avatar, damn that one just freaks me out. just joking


----------



## rowlman (Apr 5, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> What the fuck was the point of that? The word "about" can mean a little more or less than whatever it is that you are talking about, in this case he said about 28 grams (not sure why he was saying "...about 28 grams" but anyways) which im guessin he meant in an ounce, which = 28.349 grams ... aka ABOUT 28 grams ... Which means you just got pwnd in yer fucktard face! *flex* eat them apples !


Thanks for that. It was a joke...I know the thread is about prices, I was just play'n around.......that guy must have a small penis and hates the world or something....and he calls me a loser...lol...thanks again


----------



## see4 (Apr 5, 2011)

plantvision said:


> see4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! No worries about the avatar -- that's the point of it. lol

How's your Portuguese?
Btw -- this is something, that if it were to happen, wouldnt be for another 18 months or more..


----------



## r1tony (Apr 5, 2011)

Dude just offered me 500 for ounce of my Super Lemon Haze last night. So fkn tempting but passed.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 5, 2011)

see4 said:


> All very valid points. And yes, I mis-typed, should have read 100 acres. ( I dont have $400,000, but I do have $40,000 ).
> Yes you are right, infrastructure is bad in SA. But it also totally depends where you put yourself. I am referring to Bahia, inner coastal about 50 miles from 'civilization' -- I can build a dirt road out to my land for very little money. But, I will have to disagree with you on getting caught.. if I were to get caught, I would simply pay them off. Them being police. Now what I do have to worry about is gangs coming down from the favelas and mohos. Those guys dont fuck around. But as long as I stay under the radar ( which isnt too difficult ) I should be ok. The hard part is getting the product out of Brazil and into another country. That takes some serious effort.
> 
> As far as the squatting goes.. yea, that used to happen a decade ago alot, and still today you sometimes find it. But thats only when land owners are never around. And the process for the squatters to take ownership of the land is getting more difficult. Oh and there is a anti-squat law that allows land owners to shoot those fuckers. Law or not, if there are some squatters on my completely remote piece of land in the middle of nowhere, you bet your ass I will have me some huntin'....


You are talking about trafficking my friend....take it from somebody who has actually done that before.....the people who survived were lucky not clever. Unfortunately you only learn that lesson in retrospect. 

Be sure you know what you are getting into and without offending you, you sound like you are only scratching the surface. 

Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 5, 2011)

ounces anywhere from 310-360
full melt hash is 75 for 1/8


----------



## see4 (Apr 5, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> You are talking about trafficking my friend....take it from somebody who has actually done that before.....the people who survived were lucky not clever. Unfortunately you only learn that lesson in retrospect.
> 
> Be sure you know what you are getting into and without offending you, you sound like you are only scratching the surface.
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide to do.


No offense taken -- you are quite right, I know nothing of the traffic business. Luck over brains certainly sounds right me. Any shmo can come up with a 'perfect' plan, but many never execute. Totally get that. And again -- this idea.. for now, is only an idea. If anything were to come of it, it would be at least 18 months before anything even got started.. Ive got time to think...


----------



## see4 (Apr 5, 2011)

mystifiedbongs said:


> View attachment 1533980View attachment 1533981View attachment 1533982View attachment 1533983
> ounces anywhere from 310-360
> full melt hash is 75 for 1/8View attachment 1533984


Those buds look yummy. How much weight you think that first bag is?


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 5, 2011)

see4 said:


> Those buds look yummy. How much weight you think that first bag is?


 i know it was only 1 oz. super fluffy bud, crusty with resin. dried and cured perfectly imo. in each jar is an ounce and the last big is an ounce. i always take a pic before i bust it open


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 5, 2011)

rowlman said:


> Thanks for that. It was a joke...I know the thread is about prices, I was just play'n around.......that guy must have a small penis and hates the world or something....and he calls me a loser...lol...thanks again


Ohhhhh ... ok i get it, couldn't figure out why the hell you said about 28 grams, thought you was replying to someone above you but nope, lol. "How much is an ounce in your area" ... "About 28 grams" ...

I get it, I get it hehehe


----------



## Uber Newb (Apr 5, 2011)

Depends on the strain and quality of the product where I am on the East Coast. White Widow, AK-47, Blueberry can cost anywhere from $425 to $500 a zip. Other hydro without a name and a proper cut/cure goes for $350 to $400.

Don't know about the mids here, bought an 1/8th one time for $30 and broke out with a rash and a horrible high. Needless to say I never purchased another middy bag again.


----------



## NOGOODNAMES...homegrown? (May 26, 2011)

lmao, i went through every page, 252 of them, took me about 2 hours. 
here in OK the dirt weed is 50 an ounce, the average light green "popcorn" or "corn" as we call it is 100 an ounce, the unknown kush or dro strains go for 300 an ounce, the cali medical strains go for 600 and 700 an ounce, but the HVAC specialists, electricians and plumbers and people with good jobs will but it 1000 an ounce. and then you got 1/10 neighbors in the country growing all kinds of shit. shrooms go for 10 a g, white girl goes for 50 a g, hash goes for 50 a g, but i heard its a life sentence now, so idk how much longer thats gonna last. but pretty much everything in my town is brought back from dallas or oklahoma city.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (May 28, 2011)

life sentence for hash? i doubt it


----------



## emily.m.grant (May 28, 2011)

vancouver BC 150 to 200 for AAA Kush


----------



## jamboss (May 28, 2011)

well where i'm from you get vincie (st.vincent weed) for $160-$200 an oz. , jamaican weed at $400-$700 an oz. and local weed which is mostly grown from either vincie or jamaican seeds and sells at 400-500 (vincie local) and 400-700 (jam local).the vincie local is a more sweet,citruscy weed and the jamaican local is pure skunk, the same goes for vincie (citrus) and jamaican (slunk) weed in the whole. any unusual weed (none of the previously stated types) thats fire sells at 500-800 an oz. my currency is 1US=2 my dollar.


----------



## original123 (Jun 12, 2011)

can only get hash where i am its about 200 gbp an oz here cant get shit else, thought it would have been a lot cheaper in us, must be cheaper in canada maybe?


----------



## Sealight (Jun 12, 2011)

Here in southern france where I've been, I pay about 100 euros, so like 140 dollars, for an ounce of brown hash, finding bud is hard and i've never bought that much.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 12, 2011)

On crazy one-off deals I can get an ounce for $114. It's shake, but reeeaally good shake. This hardly ever happens, it's usually $160 for an ounce of this shake (the high creeps up on you and its easy to smoke a little too much by accident...) and $250, plus or minus, for nice bud. Usual strains are thai, english, cheese, blue cheese, cheisel, white widow, white rhino, amsterdam, lavender, buddha cheese, lemon haze, amnesia haze, sour diesel and every so often, trainwreck. Ounces are going to come as common stuff more often, Ie cheese, that strain is all over the damn place X3


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ranges here for 150 for crap brick, 210 for hydro, 200 for outdoor and 240 for fire indoor. All straight


----------



## ElMonte74 (Jun 12, 2011)

well if it's reggie/mexican brick then like $50-$60 if you're talking about chron or dro then well thats to damn expensive and i don't really know lol


----------



## obijohn (Jun 12, 2011)

In the 300.00 range at my dispensary. But it's top grade, is tested for mold and THC/CBD content by Steep Hill Labs, so I know I'm getting the shit


----------



## hiphip247 (Jun 13, 2011)

obijohn said:


> In the 300.00 range at my dispensary. But it's top grade, is tested for mold and THC/CBD content by Steep Hill Labs, so I know I'm getting the shit


my clinic in L.A. does the same thing, it makes you feel good knowing your smoking the best of the best.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jun 13, 2011)

I get 25 grams for 10 bucks of good skunky stuff! No famous plants around here, so that gets me by.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 13, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> I get 25 grams for 10 bucks of good skunky stuff! No famous plants around here, so that gets me by.


Eh, WHAT? LIES! X3


----------



## Wrecks (Jun 15, 2011)

I get 500 kilo's of Purple Kush for $5. No, wait, they actually pay me $50,000.00 to take it. There, I think I've won this interweb truth game.


----------



## newworldicon (Jun 16, 2011)

Damn that guy is good.....


----------



## mora (Jun 16, 2011)

We get 4 ounces for $280. It gets the job done.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Jun 16, 2011)

prob just mexican brick though huh?


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Jun 20, 2011)

I hardly believe any of you... what's the point of lying on the internet about this shit. Even around the US the prices barely change unless you are just lucky and have a great way to get it. For 'dank' it seems to run anywhere from 300 to 400. Period. and that's how it's been all up and down the east coast (new york, west virginia, the carolinas, georgia)

Basically 50 to 60 a 8th - 300 to 400 a zip


----------



## Enigma684 (Jun 20, 2011)

i pay 160 for an ounce of kush in NY


----------



## tokentomhancock (Jun 20, 2011)

i get m39 for 100 an oz 150 for exotic and for top shelf i pay 180-200 thats in atlantic canada


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 20, 2011)

My buddy sells his homegrown at $300 an oz. $1100 qp.


----------



## doobered (Jun 24, 2011)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


30 for an oh is probly some good brick weed...

for bomb in cali it goes 200-400 depending on where you are


----------



## Smiffy2k9 (Jun 24, 2011)

&#8364;300 - &#8364;350 for ounce

&#8364;50 for 3.5 gramms

Ireland


----------



## doobered (Jun 24, 2011)

oh and i get brick for 125 a q p


----------



## Mrwhitewidow (Jun 24, 2011)

Bullshyt....why sells an once for 160



Enigma684 said:


> i pay 160 for an ounce of kush in NY


----------



## rowlman (Jun 25, 2011)

To many varieties going on to answer this for my area...you can still go Downtown and get what I call 'dirt weed' for like $90...I have a buddy who sells average joe weed anywhere from $120 to $150...and now the dispenceries are everywhere with prices starting at around $300 and going as high as $450+.....it's nice for me to just grow at home!!


----------



## toocoolo (Jun 25, 2011)

rowlman said:


> To many varieties going on to answer this for my area...you can still go Downtown and get what I call 'dirt weed' for like $90...I have a buddy who sells average joe weed anywhere from $120 to $150...and now the dispenceries are everywhere with prices starting at around $300 and going as high as $450+.....it's nice for me to just grow at home!!


Growing your own weed is the best option! Its like magic! Aside from the money thing, it is amazingly gratifying!

But we grow outdoors, so when we finish smoking our summer harvest (by May) we have to go back to buying! 

I recently found a good dealer: 4 a gram of really gooooood shit; different strains, always good, 90% sin semilla, 25g for 100! 

They guy said he could go as low as 2.50 a gram if I bought a kilogram! I'm tempted! 

Hurry up ladies! Blooom!!! BLOOOOOM!!!!


----------



## rowlman (Jun 25, 2011)

toocoolo said:


> Growing your own weed is the best option! Its like magic! Aside from the money thing, it is amazingly gratifying!
> 
> But we grow outdoors, so when we finish smoking our summer harvest (by May) we have to go back to buying!
> 
> ...


I know, I love it. And I think what I grow is much better than what I can buy anyways( with a few exceptions ). Nutes and the electric bill are still much cheaper than buying , and it's kinda legal...lol


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 25, 2011)

£200 a oz and its shit


----------



## groggow92 (Jun 25, 2011)

yall payin way to much for an Oz i stay in georgia right now and can get one for 120 and when i stayed up top in chicago and wisconsin i could get it for like 80


----------



## BA142 (Jun 25, 2011)

WA here

the dankest stuff is no more than 350 at most dispensaries. 

Most dank is between 200-250

Fire greenhouse and outdoor for 150-180


----------



## Gary Busey (Jun 25, 2011)

East Coast US, $150 for an oz of brick weed. $300+ for anything decent. 

Sometimes when the stuff is really bad, they'll let an oz go for $120.

I grow my own, so the price is pennies on the dollar. I wont buy street weed too often.


----------



## r2fs (Jun 25, 2011)

£100 here in uk


----------



## 420blazeit (Jun 25, 2011)

California at 135$ an oz


----------



## weedboy613 (Aug 15, 2011)

In Ottawa you can get really nice m39 regs for 120 a ounce, 450 a qp, 800 a hp and 1500 a pound.
Exos like purple kush, cheese, island sweet skunk are like 140-190 a oz, 500-600 a qp, 900-11 a hp and between 18-2 a pound
Oh, and sometimes theres stuff thats priced at like 700 a qp and like 2400 a pound, no to often that happens though


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 16, 2011)

r2fs said:


> £100 here in uk


WTF? I can only find £140 for mango haze and stuff cheapest. Shake is £70-80. Where on earth are you and is the weed actually decent?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 16, 2011)

silvernomad said:


> Was reading a high times and was surprised to see how much the price is in the US for an ounce of Bud. Seen some places paying $300 to $700 and more for bud in the US.
> 
> For an ounce of Willie Nelson (Sativa: Vietnamese x Nepalese) here in Eastern Kanada, I pay $180.00 ($10.00 extra for the guy to drop it off at a place that I like).
> 
> ...


I get my weed for about $15.00 a _LB_


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 16, 2011)

$400-500 for the Best of the Best here in Cali. ^^ if you do not grow it, that is.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 16, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> $400-500 for the Best of the Best here in Cali. ^^ if you do not grow it, that is.


yea and that price is sucks ass, hence the grow movment


----------



## stoned_again (Aug 20, 2011)

r2fs said:


> £100 here in uk


where the hell do you live? £220 - £250 for descent stuff lyk cheease and haze ect....


----------



## bengrowin (Aug 20, 2011)

too damn much


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 20, 2011)

300 + tax and delivery charge of 20.00


----------



## MrVanker (Sep 27, 2011)

I live just outside Baltimore, not too many people are honest about the quality of their product, but the best guy I know sells for $400/O.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 27, 2011)

300-400 fuckin hate livin so far south


----------



## TogTokes (Sep 27, 2011)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


 I need to see a pic of this 30 dollar ounce of skunk, i am willing to bet it's mexican dirt bs lol. i have seen that around those prices there, but not no good indoor like we get up north hell no lol.


----------



## Mr.SupaDupaSmokaToka (Sep 27, 2011)

i live in texas .... and its about 500 for some super dank ..... and yes im gettin rich.


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 27, 2011)

£165 an oz of Silver Lemon Haze but normally around £200


----------



## potpimp (Sep 27, 2011)

The only time I buy any is just a little bit to give me a break from the super lemon haze I grew and still have some of. Man that deal in Texas is just too sweet.


----------



## Mr.SupaDupaSmokaToka (Sep 27, 2011)

dude. tell me about it. they crack down MEGA fuckin hard though so when its dry its DRY and people pay. but i sell 250$ halfs like its going out of style and people LOVE ME. if i sell a quarter for 100 people are thanking me.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 27, 2011)

Mr.SupaDupaSmokaToka said:


> dude. tell me about it. they crack down MEGA fuckin hard though so when its dry its DRY and people pay. but i sell 250$ halfs like its going out of style and people LOVE ME. if i sell a quarter for 100 people are thanking me.


i almost slapped my boys dealer about a week ago for tellin me my quarter was 130...soon as he said that i laughed grabbed the bag off the scale and gave that dude a bill. you can come and try and get the other 30


----------



## Mr.SupaDupaSmokaToka (Sep 27, 2011)

ahahaha right ? funny as shit. so what you payin for the half and the zone ? i take it you live down south as well, NOLA ? given the icon.


----------



## penguinking (Sep 27, 2011)

i used to live in tx and yes, when its dry its dry as fuck. used to pay up to 420 a zipper... recently moved to oregon. goin rate here is 200 a zip tops! ya heard?


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 27, 2011)

Mr.SupaDupaSmokaToka said:


> ahahaha right ? funny as shit. so what you payin for the half and the zone ? i take it you live down south as well, NOLA ? given the icon.


half if you get lucky as hell will go for around 180 oz anywhere from 300-400. yessir new orleans


----------



## Mr.SupaDupaSmokaToka (Sep 27, 2011)

i sell qp's in east texas for 12 hundred .... lol ... down here in austin .... 8-9. halfs for 450.


----------



## MrVanker (Sep 27, 2011)

I hear that Austin is nice man... if you ever want help with your op, hit me up!


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 27, 2011)

prices down here make me want to do one of two things either grow it myself or start hittin licks


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 27, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> prices down here make me want to do one of two things either grow it myself or start hittin licks


Or both 

Here Schwag oz = $40-60 normally $50

Dro - bare fucking minimum $300 oz


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Or both
> 
> Here Schwag oz = $40-60 normally $50
> 
> Dro - bare fucking minimum $300 oz


Where do you guys live where they have "shwagg"? or as I say "dirt weed" ( not grown in dirt...lol...just shitty weed)...I don't buy outside the dispensaries if I'm out, but even before I started growing I didn't come across shit weed in many many many years....50 an oz?...I was paying more than that in 1982!...even back then a 1/4 was $10-$15!


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 27, 2011)

rowlman said:


> Where do you guys live where they have "shwagg"? or as I say "dirt weed" ( not grown in dirt...lol...just shitty weed)...I don't buy outside the dispensaries if I'm out, but even before I started growing I didn't come across shit weed in many many many years....50 an oz?...I was paying more than that in 1982!...even back then a 1/4 was $10-$15!


Thinks for reminding me, I need to get some soon, during this time of year the 'dirt weed' isn't dirt. It actually taste delicious, it just has seeds in it. We call it Christmas weed down here in Texas. You could almost get a pound for what you probably pay for an ounce of dro.


----------



## hoss12781 (Sep 27, 2011)

Mexican mafia pressed crap - wouldn't know don't smoke it anymore as I've spoiled myself. Good indoor anywhere from 375 - 430.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 27, 2011)

During any other time of the year, I would agree with you. It is pressed, but damn it taste good this time of year. The rest of the year....not so much. Its true sometimes the dirt weed lives up to its name in spades. But I have to disagree with the christmas bud.


----------



## 2fast92 (Sep 27, 2011)

Yea I pay probably around 350-375 bucks. That's still a lot compared to some places even though I;m buying high quality shit.


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 27, 2011)

450 oz here  for me...about 10 dollars an oz


----------



## penguinking (Sep 27, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> prices down here make me want to do one of two things either grow it myself or start hittin licks


i think you should reconsider robbing people... thats pretty fucked up.


----------



## Nusky (Sep 27, 2011)

well since this is bumped
from a dealer 180-200 an ounce. From friends $220 an ounce but its better than the $200 stuff. I knew one guy who sold one hit shit for $230 but I think he only charged me that because I told my friend that introduced me to him that I paid 220 and the more you pay the better it is. Then he stopped picking up our calls after my friend told him we were growing it lol


----------



## swampgrower (Sep 27, 2011)

hmm below 300 all day and its killer cali bud reg price around me 350-450 lol


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 27, 2011)

penguinking said:


> i think you should reconsider robbing people... thats pretty fucked up.


considerin most of the ppl i even know that i could jack have either taken somethin from me or one of my close friends so nah i really wouldnt feel bad about that at all


----------



## MrMeagadam (Sep 27, 2011)

up here i get it for 100 but im buddies with the dude


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 27, 2011)

down south fl it's 320 the most for the finest. I know that is fuckin cheap, im not sure why that's just how it is.


----------



## ganjames (Sep 28, 2011)

picked up an ounce for 3 paperclips, a broken plate, an empty bottle of antifreeze, a half eaten piece of cake, two AA batteries, a lock of your sisters hair, and a sip of my vitamin water.

shit's getting real expensive out here, might have to find a new connect.


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 28, 2011)

ganjames said:


> picked up an ounce for 3 paperclips, a broken plate, an empty bottle of antifreeze, a half eaten piece of cake, two AA batteries, a lock of your sisters hair, and a sip of my vitamin water.
> 
> shit's getting real expensive out here, might have to find a new connect.


you just gave him the supplies to make a nuclear weapon what the hell were you thinking


----------



## ganjames (Sep 28, 2011)

justcallmenasty said:


> you just gave him the supplies to make a nuclear weapon what the hell were you thinking


supplies to make a bomb? or supplies to make some bomb ass weed?


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 28, 2011)

penguinking said:


> i think you should reconsider robbing people... thats pretty fucked up.


&#8224;L&#8224; goddamn, I am getting old, I thought he was talking about dealing. But then I never ran with jackers, so...yea.



ganjames said:


> picked up an ounce for 3 paperclips, a broken plate, an empty bottle of antifreeze, a half eaten piece of cake, two AA batteries, a lock of your sisters hair, and a sip of my vitamin water.
> 
> shit's getting real expensive out here, might have to find a new connect.


I'm not sure if their making a nuke or their just a witchdoctor, but fuckit, I'd deal with them if their weed was good enough.


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 28, 2011)

ganjames said:


> supplies to make a bomb? or supplies to make some bomb ass weed?


both  lol


----------



## MrVanker (Sep 28, 2011)

justcallmenasty said:


> you just gave him the supplies to make a nuclear weapon what the hell were you thinking


We shouldn't even be talking about that combination of materials, that shit will get you flagged!

That's why I choose to just hang out here...


----------



## pvddread (Sep 30, 2011)

In RI $100-120 an O of mexi brick weed. $1000-1500lb 
$60 1/8 haze,kush,or ak-47 $350-400 for an O of haze or kush or ak 
Lots more high end stuff grown locally now that there is a medical program.
mexi brick before 9/11 it was 80-100 O and $800 lb it was better then too. I think its sits longer now.
Anyone have any chocolate or skunk lately i havnt seen it since the 90's


----------



## tdog98 (Nov 5, 2011)

where do you live, you have very good prices!!!!


----------



## tdog98 (Nov 5, 2011)

some guy tried to charge me 250 for an onze!!! 250!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 5, 2011)

WTF is a onze?????


----------



## D.B.Doober (Nov 5, 2011)

here in Northeast US I get ounces of pretty good commercial - decent buds but smushed and seeded, for like $150. An ounce of legit kb is usually $400. I smoke a 1/4 a week, so i spend 400 a month pretty much on weed. If I had my own perpetual grow or grew enough to last between harvests I'd be a very happy man with money in my pocket for other things than medicine


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 5, 2011)

Here Purple rains all over every other bud for some reason... goes for 350-400 a zip, where some brick weed can go for around 120. its sad..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 5, 2011)

i been letting mine go for 1k a q/p.... or 399 for one


----------



## BA142 (Nov 5, 2011)

150-200 an oz 

always dank


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm having a white tag sale today and today only..


----------



## T Ray (Nov 5, 2011)

An ounce of bud in my area is 28 grams.


----------



## bigslama912 (Nov 5, 2011)

an ounce of dro near north texas is $330 usually....it's medical from colorado


----------



## D.B.Doober (Nov 5, 2011)

I'd be interested to hear from a member who's like a stockbroker or lawyer on Wall St....I read an article in high times that they were paying like 500 an ounce back in like 92


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Nov 5, 2011)

bigslama912 said:


> an ounce of *dro* near north texas is $330 usually....it's medical from colorado


i like to take dro grown in soil and cure it in water and brew it into tea and shoot it in my ***


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 5, 2011)

D.B.Doober said:


> I'd be interested to hear from a member who's like a stockbroker or lawyer on Wall St....I read an article in high times that they were paying like 500 an ounce back in like 92


I've seen everything from $110 (shake) to $600 here. Why is it so crazy..


----------



## april (Nov 5, 2011)

180 for an oz of purple kush, i'm still amazed that people across the border pay so much, even crappy weed in canada in decent lol, brick weed is only something we laugh at, i've never even smoked that crap, i'm a weed snob and ok with that


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 5, 2011)

Its all about location....180 is cool!....Midwest(US) can range from 400 to 200. People get fucked over too and pay the same for oz's every time and could be better stuff one week and shitty stuff the next but you still pay the same price depending on who you know. 
Gotta love black market.


----------



## bigbaby420 (Nov 5, 2011)

Iv been prettymuch everywhere around the states cali 100 can get u a solid zip of bomb nug north tx is about 300 for bluedream and og up in ohiovally bloodgoo and cheese and supersilver haze go for 350 if u know the right people u can get the hook up trom someone who grows in the ohiovally ky area ive gottn daaank ass outdoor nycsourd for 175a zip but i doubt that anyelse gets it like me.lol. in new england area its a bit more expensive more like 450 a zip. The farthe north u go from the southwest and west coast its more expensive... besides states with mmj laws 
hey ppl gotta blow the brickweed too it get the avg joe by nowadays and that can g for 45 to 100 depending where u are...


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 5, 2011)

cali prices are definitely cut in half that florida, first hand experience with both. Im sure the coke here is pretty banging tho, wish I was a coke head so I could experience some good columbian boo yah.


----------



## treklane (Nov 6, 2011)

400/500 euro depending on quaility irish republic had enough so 2 weeks into flower 1st grow fingers crossed


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 6, 2011)

april said:


> 180 for an oz of purple kush, i'm still amazed that people across the border pay so much, even crappy weed in canada in decent lol, brick weed is only something we laugh at, i've never even smoked that crap, i'm a weed snob and ok with that


I'm payin 135 an oz for w/e is kicking around town, always good quality. Occassionally a bit higher prices for the exceptional (ie: I can get some Satori sativa for 180).


----------



## Rayne (Nov 8, 2011)

*OZ of Reg: $30 - $60
OZ of Mids: $150
OZ of Kind Bud: $360 - $500 
*


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 8, 2011)

silvernomad said:


> Was reading a high times and was surprised to see how much the price is in the US for an ounce of Bud. Seen some places paying $300 to $700 and more for bud in the US.
> 
> For an ounce of Willie Nelson (Sativa: Vietnamese x Nepalese) here in Eastern Kanada, I pay $180.00 ($10.00 extra for the guy to drop it off at a place that I like).
> 
> ...


I lived in Texas and Oz were an average of 400-420 an O.
I then lived in California and had no med card, or ID. It was about 160 a half O there.
I now live in a green state and have a med card and it's anywhere from $100 an ounce for some places broken buds, and up to about $400 at the most for dank good medical buds.


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2011)

...just over 28 grams.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 8, 2011)

Right now, $300-400, up to $600 for the best of it. I'm standing here waiting on an oz for $180 but it's lemon haze, amnesia and cheesus shake.


----------



## cerberus (Nov 8, 2011)

anotherdaymusic said:


> cali prices are definitely cut in half that florida, first hand experience with both. Im sure the coke here is pretty banging tho, wish I was a coke head so I could experience some good columbian boo yah.


yep your not a coke head, peru does the dankest ya-yo


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2011)

cerberus said:


> yep your not a coke head, peru does the dankest ya-yo


...pink flakes?


----------



## cerberus (Nov 8, 2011)

pink peruvian, its nearly impossible to get outside peru (or argentina) but if your gonna dream, dream of this.


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2011)

...I've done it...or I wouldn't of said pink flakes...lol...the cleanest cola ever...very fine product of Peru if I don't say so myself...man, 20 + years ago....glad to here it's still there!


----------



## chefjdogg (Nov 14, 2011)

still about the same here in southern orange county california i can find you an oz from $80-$400 depends on what you want to spend and quality you expect. Ive been consulting for a few mmj collectives recently and flying around california inspecting farms and buying herbs for certain folks. I love my job and life that's all i can say hahaha....


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Rayne said:


> *OZ of Reg: $30 - $60
> OZ of Mids: $150
> OZ of Kind Bud: $360 - $500
> *


Kind bud, is that what they call high grade in your area?. LOL, kind used to be the mid-grade sold at Grateful Dead concerts for years.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 14, 2011)

chefjdogg said:


> still about the same here in southern orange county california i can find you an oz from $80-$400 depends on what you want to spend and quality you expect. Ive been consulting for a few mmj collectives recently and flying around california inspecting farms and buying herbs for certain folks. I love my job and life that's all i can say hahaha....


Do they actually pay you a salary to be a Purchasing Director/Brand Manager?, and if so I would like to send my resume in.


----------



## PrincePurple (Nov 14, 2011)

Alll kush strains 800 a qp 220-260 a o in ontario


----------



## UnbridledCannabis (Nov 14, 2011)

regs=50an oz
mids= 100 an oz
high grade= 480 an oz

in louisville ky


----------



## Learning247 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey guys/gals, here in the middle of Jersey dealers are selling no-name weed for 120 for a quarter ounce. Is that a fair price?


----------



## CdnBud (Nov 18, 2011)

Learning247 said:


> Hey guys/gals, here in the middle of Jersey dealers are selling no-name weed for 120 for a quarter ounce. Is that a fair price?


 Fair if you're the dealer!..If you're the buyer you're getting ripped off


----------



## stigla (Nov 21, 2011)

lol fek me how the prices have gone right up in the last 6yr ur lucky to get 1.4 for £20 dirty rip off bastards ... grow ya own and get the peddlers off the streets..1 love peace


----------



## just2see2 (Nov 21, 2011)

Probably 350 bucks.


----------



## Ceelow671 (Feb 11, 2012)

Man an ounce of ganja on Guam goes for 950 easily 800 hundred is a sale .. Lol I love my island but damn . And no one likes to slang bags it's just joints and usually it 20$ joints lol a fifty sack is 1.2 g and a hunnet 2.5 it's all bull shit I know


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Feb 11, 2012)

silvernomad said:


> ...
> 
> Just wondering what others on here pay for an ounce of Bud in their areas......


$200/Oz here in Adelaide/Australia.


----------



## mak (Feb 11, 2012)

cali is currently at 200-250,if more then that your talking to the wrong crowd.

can prolly get lower then 200 if you got it good lol.

200-225 seems to be the fair spot.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Feb 11, 2012)

I live in Kentucky, and the prices I run into are as follows: Compressed (Mexican)= $90-$100 oz
Mid-grade= $150-$250 oz
Indoor= $300-$400 oz

It mostly depends on who you know around here. It's not legal, so you have to know people or grow your own. I bought a half oz of Blue Dream for $175. Most of the weed I buy I have no idea what the actual strain name it is. Sometimes I get a name with a purchase, but I think people just make up shit that people want to here half of the time. Now that I am growing good genetics that I purchased, I will know for sure what strain I am smoking.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 11, 2012)

FLA

375-400 a Z


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 11, 2012)

London 

homegrown haze, cheese etc -> $380-$500 <- Amsterdam kush, diesel etc


----------



## cerberus (Feb 11, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> FLA
> 
> 375-400 a Z


west or east


----------



## scroglodyte (Feb 11, 2012)

160 USD for green seeded regs...........325 for sinsemilla/med-grade


----------



## kindnugz (Feb 11, 2012)

North of Boston...

A friend of mine grows and wholesales a small amount per month of top notch strains for $200/z then his bag sellers get $50/eighth so they double their money. He is able to minimize risk with two or three longtime friends as sales reps who are the only ones who know what he is up to. They take a bigger risk schlepping bags around. They have an agreement to not rat if pinched and have a good cover story to use if needed. He is thinking of raising the price to $250 then taking $50 per z to put in an account to pay for legal issues if they arise. 

The rest available is Mexican crap that sells for $40 an 1/8.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 11, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> FLA
> 
> 375-400 a Z


West...........


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 11, 2012)

cerberus said:


> west or east


West..LOL....


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 11, 2012)

280$(random headies nugs)-375$(crazy purp-skurp named shit from Cali), SC


----------



## Urca (Feb 11, 2012)

I got an amazing hookup through my sister's bf, I bought an ounce for 100 bucks, its nice and frosty, overall pretty good weed


----------



## neosapien (Feb 11, 2012)

I honestly don't know anymore. Whatever last months electricity bill was.


----------



## Josh3235 (Feb 11, 2012)

I get outdoor/greenhouse for 80-120$ an oz and 150-200$ an oz for indoor/hydro.


----------



## cerberus (Feb 11, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> West..LOL....


LOL, if you from there you know there be a difference. lol i know Tampa like its my backyard and got fam in hollywood.. couldn't find two more different places..


----------



## muk (May 9, 2012)

$100 for Mid.... $350 for Loud

If it's not loud... its mid, because you cant charge any different for it, and if you call it "Swag skunk or low grade people wont buy it lol.


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

I juggle 150 euros per oz


----------



## infowarrior420 (May 10, 2012)

British columbia, Pot Capital, Canada....unless getting off of a 'line' chemically shitty weed..also more expensive

My prices from my dealer/buddy..most people seem to pay more round here unless buying in bigger quantities: Prices usually hover round 160-190 an O regardless of strain/hydro. I havent ran into any 'lows' except maybe once that i can remember.... and 'mids' are Line/gang dealers. Differing on how high the high quality is 160-190/200

10-gram
25-eighth
40-55 - quarter
80-90 - half
100-200 ounce...havent gotten anything bigger, but from what i was hearing it was 500-650 a qp. i remember 120$ ounce of cherry hashplant, chronic n super dense...on top of it vacuum sealed. Densest bud i have ever seen in my life...


----------



## Deeproot (May 10, 2012)

350-400 for mystery dank


----------



## Garcia Vega (May 10, 2012)

spearingflame said:


> Here, Ohio, Some area's 120 a ounce.. pretty decent bud..well for me that is.


That has to be some Reggie Miller for $120 an onion


----------



## Garcia Vega (May 10, 2012)

Virginia/D.C. loud bud runs like $290-$300 an oz.
Blue Dream & Cheese been around commerically


----------



## Carne Seca (May 10, 2012)

$320.00 plus a $30.00 delivery fee.


----------



## SunnyHours (May 10, 2012)

Just got an ounce of Pure Power Plant for 180$ and that stuff is beautiful!
Top colas and frosty as hell! Covered the bag with sticky resin 

Need I say I love Quebec! 
Just the fact that pretty much everyone tokes or doesn't have a problem with weed is amazing! Getting good connects has never been so easy


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 11, 2012)

Just got an oz and 1/2 of some purple and Wayne's wonder for 120. Really nice smoke... stay high.


----------



## kushguy (May 11, 2012)

Yea bro i call bull shit on $30 a zip. In Pittsburgh its $320 for a zip of blue dream, lemon haze, O,G, Etc. You must be getting those shitty middys from across the boarder for $30 a ounce .


----------



## meechz 024 (May 11, 2012)

*$650 &#8211; Hydro*
_Nashville, TENNESSEE_
&#8220;Lately the cops have been knocking over indoor growers left and right, which means that kind is very expensive and hard to find.&#8221;


Hooooly fuck it better be nicer than medical grade for that fucking much.


----------



## findme (May 29, 2012)

meechz 024 said:


> *$650 &#8211; Hydro*
> _Nashville, TENNESSEE_
> &#8220;Lately the cops have been knocking over indoor growers left and right, which means that kind is very expensive and hard to find.&#8221;
> 
> ...



thats what happens when weed is illegal.

luckily prices where my friend lives in the south doesnt get crazy. he gets it for 280 a zip and flips it for 420


----------



## ControlledEnviorment (May 29, 2012)

SunnyHours said:


> Just got an ounce of Pure Power Plant for 180$ and that stuff is beautiful!
> Top colas and frosty as hell! Covered the bag with sticky resin
> 
> Need I say I love Quebec!
> Just the fact that pretty much everyone tokes or doesn't have a problem with weed is amazing! Getting good connects has never been so easy


yo thats crazy because where i live i can get $300/oz for my Pure Power Plant


----------



## missnu (May 29, 2012)

I have only purchased one ounce and it cost me $160 and they ripped me off my 10 grams and the quality was awful...


----------



## missnu (May 29, 2012)

then this same person who was supposed to be my friend freaking asks me if I can get her any...I should have said yeah and then given her grass clippings or something....bullshit!


----------



## Tenner (May 29, 2012)

£180 - £220.


----------



## IGTHY (Jun 1, 2012)

Well I'm sure here in Cali pretty expensive,but how would I know I grow.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Jun 1, 2012)

dang its so different in all the states. i wish i could get an o for 180. or even the guy who said 1.5 oz for 120 those are insanely awesome prices. i play 240 for a ounce of some top notch bud here in tx.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 1, 2012)

meechz 024 said:


> *$650 &#8211; Hydro*
> _Nashville, TENNESSEE_
> &#8220;Lately the cops have been knocking over indoor growers left and right, which means that kind is very expensive and hard to find.&#8221;
> 
> ...





findme said:


> thats what happens when weed is illegal.
> 
> luckily prices where my friend lives in the south doesnt get crazy. he gets it for 280 a zip and flips it for 420


Exactly. $350-$580, averaging just under $400 here at the moment.



Tenner said:


> £180 - £220.


.... I have Paypal- would you like my home address?


----------



## IGTHY (Jun 1, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> dang its so different in all the states. i wish i could get an o for 180. or even the guy who said 1.5 oz for 120 those are insanely awesome prices. i play 240 for a ounce of some top notch bud here in tx.


Hey dank smoker420 are you serious??!!! I was planning on moving out there and that's great to know that prices are up!!


----------



## dank smoker420 (Jun 1, 2012)

haha yeah well where i am is alot cheaper than in dallas i know people paying over 300 for one. im in a college town so that might be why its cheaper. the 240 i believe is going through one or two people form the farmer.


----------



## Geronimo420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Actual Ottawa price for cheap outdoor is 80$/once hydro go's for 140$ to 200$ depending on quality & how much of sucker the client is.


----------



## Geronimo420 (Jun 1, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> dang its so different in all the states. i wish i could get an o for 180. or even the guy who said 1.5 oz for 120 those are insanely awesome prices. i play 240 for a ounce of some top notch bud here in tx.


Don't want to accuse anyone of lying but remember some of these answers came from pretenders & that sometimes cheap stuff is really worth what it's paid for


----------



## dank smoker420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Geronimo420 said:


> Don't want to accuse anyone of lying but remember some of these answers came from pretenders & that sometimes cheap stuff is really worth what it's paid for


yeah i just assume they have some good connect or live in colorado cali or some place its super cheap or they know a real good friend who grows.


----------



## IGTHY (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow Geronimo420 those are cool prices too if you had to buy!!


----------



## Geronimo420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Also legal climate influence a lot on price. some country don't have war of drug that's why the price here in Canada is cheap compare with the US. Prison time for drugs related offense in Canada is like 20% than that of the US not to mention the 5 star service in Canadian federal prison ( color cable TV 2 guy's a cell & well intentioned Gard + the food is better than in most American food chain )


----------



## Geronimo420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Due to the more limited risk of growing in Canada Most peoples are growing their own it keep the price low


----------



## IGTHY (Jun 1, 2012)

Righteous!


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 1, 2012)

IGTHY said:


> Well I'm sure here in Cali pretty expensive,but how would I know I grow.


Anywhere from $200-$280, depending on the quality..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

$250 if you have good connects.. Everyday people get it for like $340 though.


----------



## drive (Jun 1, 2012)

300 when i was a kid 20 years ago now 200


----------



## greennewfie (Jun 1, 2012)

$180 to $300 depending on strain and quality


----------



## SeaBeeDee (Jun 1, 2012)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


What you consider skunk is probably some high grade swag.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 1, 2012)

seabeedee said:


> what you consider skunk is probably some high grade swag.


lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## Growman3001 (Jun 1, 2012)

180-300tops

or 100 for midgrade


----------



## SeaBeeDee (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> lmfao!!!!!!


That Reggie Bush rofl


----------



## IslandDelight (Jun 1, 2012)

$400 if ya want just one and it will be of the highest quality 4 out of 5 times...this is why i grow


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jun 1, 2012)

anywhere from 300 - 400/450 Dublin, Ireland


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 1, 2012)

I think its funny ppl don't believe me. My girlfriends best friends husband grows and gives it to me for 120 an oz of good shit... not mids. If his wife is hooking me up... that's when I get the extra weight. It's cheap in Ca, san Jose bay area if you know the right ppl. My neighbor hooks me up too. He'll give me an oz of blue dream, or some rosenthal for 120 as well. Stay high.


----------



## WIGGIM (Jun 1, 2012)

I get it at 250 an O for white widow or some type of purple Kush from my buddies private grow ( shit is awesome), other wise it is shitty brick weed for 300 - 400


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 1, 2012)

Australia by the pound anywhere from 3500-4500 ounces dank ounces at $280 shit ounces at 250+


----------



## borntoshine (Jun 1, 2012)

$220-300 in Saskatchewan


----------



## wonderwhy (Jun 22, 2012)

I get kilos for $150 here in Thailand good stuff. If you want some let me know lol.


----------



## TexRx (Jun 22, 2012)

$350-$480 for dank! If you have a good dealer here in Texas where I am, you should get an Oz of dank for $400 or less. My last guy didn't ever discount me and my current guy always gives me better prices for higher quantity starting at a 1/2 oz and the prices keep getting better as I go up in quantity- it's supposed to be this way!


----------



## Kronika (Jun 22, 2012)

TexRx said:


> $350-$480 for dank! If you have a good dealer here in Texas where I am, you should get an Oz of dank for $400 or less. My last guy didn't ever discount me and my current guy always gives me better prices for higher quantity starting at a 1/2 oz and the prices keep getting better as I go up in quantity- it's supposed to be this way!


It's about the same down here in FL. A couple of my friends buy from the same guy I do (one of them introduced me to him) and the prices seem to vary a bit from person to person. I didn't expect to get any real discounts because I'm new here but it seems I get charged less than either of my friends for the same product (which I haven't said anything about to either of them - would be silly to rock the boat). I think it's because I'm a girl; he's always referring to me as 'the love of my life' whenever he sees me. Maybe that has something to do with my discount? lol


----------



## RottenRoots (Jun 22, 2012)

I went to FL last year to cocoa beach, my friend I was visiting had 8ths for $60, everyone else said they had "dank" or "crypt" but it was all some bammer weed. Here in Northern cali I get 4 gram 1/8ths for 35, ounces for 120-150, all top shelf. I feel sorry for a lot of you people, lol


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 22, 2012)

RottenRoots said:


> I went to FL last year to cocoa beach, my friend I was visiting had 8ths for $60, everyone else said they had "dank" or "crypt" but it was all some bammer weed. Here in Northern cali I get 4 gram 1/8ths for 35, ounces for 120-150, all top shelf. I feel sorry for a lot of you people, lol


That's why I live in florida, but get my bud from cali/oregon. $$$$$

Ounces are normally $250-300 here in the panhandle. Some people that don't have the right sources get stuck paying 325-350 because everyone's gotta make a buck.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 22, 2012)

RottenRoots said:


> I went to FL last year to cocoa beach, my friend I was visiting had 8ths for $60, everyone else said they had "dank" or "crypt" but it was all some bammer weed. Here in Northern cali I get 4 gram 1/8ths for 35, ounces for 120-150, all top shelf. I feel sorry for a lot of you people, lol


It's called Crippie, or Cryp, no T unless you say Crypto. I had some shit when I used to live in Miami that was called Juicy Fruit and was $50 an 8th straight up but was pretty bomb shit. I miss that bud a little but Cali has FL beat hands down. Shit is expensive if you buy in a dispensary ($370/oz) but my friends get my herb for $175/oz cuz that's called a community. I can't charge my boys much cuz it would just be wrong.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 22, 2012)

from what I keep seeing the cheapest prices are in Ca... anyone else in the US (or anywhere) getting bomb for 120-150 an oz???? stay high


----------



## BadAndy (Jun 22, 2012)

150-200
ten characters


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 22, 2012)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


At those prices, you can't even touch a bag of trim in Nor Cal. You're either smoking oregano, and somehow haven't noticed, or you should start flipping. You could make 300% profit on that, no problems, anywhere.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 22, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> At those prices, you can't even touch a bag of trim in Nor Cal. You're either smoking oregano, and somehow haven't noticed, or you should start flipping. You could make 300% profit on that, no problems, anywhere.


I can get ounces of stress for $30 here in LA.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 22, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I can get ounces of stress for $30 here in LA.


sounds like what I want to mellow myself out... stay high


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 22, 2012)

WIGGIM said:


> I get it at 250 an O for white widow or some type of purple Kush from my buddies private grow ( shit is awesome), other wise it is shitty brick weed for 300 - 400


Dude, why are you paying 300-400 for brick weed? Most people pay 40 - 100 (tops).


----------



## Wordz (Jun 22, 2012)

SHIT son we straight getting dis fire down her in the A. This shit is sooooo frosty my lil penguin nigga brought it. HE be sayin its emperor Kush but this reminds me of that Adelie Skunk. Shit's frosty though son. HE says he has to sit on this mothafucka for 2 months until it's ready. That bird mofucka be getting paid all day making 500 per O. Utilities er a bitch out her.


----------



## Vir.CDXX (Jun 22, 2012)

Seems to be anywhere from 200-250 around here...


----------



## Ajjax (Jun 23, 2012)

We pretty much do 8th's in my area and its 60 bucks for an 8th of dank, so if you sellin and sell an ounce thatd be 480 bucks straight up. Dunno what the going rate is if you buy an ounce straight up over an 8th. Obv lower.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Ajjax said:


> We pretty much do 8th's in my area and its 60 bucks for an 8th of dank, so if you sellin and sell an ounce thatd be 480 bucks straight up. Dunno what the going rate is if you buy an ounce straight up over an 8th. Obv lower.


Fuckin rip off.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 23, 2012)

60 bucks an 1/8??? that was prices 4-5 yrs ago... I'm glad I'm in ca. stay high


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 23, 2012)

Thats how much shit costs out in Chicago. I went there in March and man shit is fucked up bud wise


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 23, 2012)

$120-$150 weed is everywhere around here and alot is good quality......If only all these people growing it flushed before harvesting. My neighbor gave me a gram of his Purple Kush x Snow Cap. It taste fantastic but it is harsh as fuck. I feel bad for whoever is paying him $45 for an 1/8th.


----------



## PsychOut (Jun 23, 2012)

I wouldn't know I grow my own and I don't sell.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 23, 2012)

shit has gone insane around here everything is going 50 an eigth. Schawg is going for 35 to 40. Everyone is looking and theres a massive dry market here. The market is upside down in this neighborhood.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 23, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> shit has gone insane around here everything is going 50 an eigth. Schawg is going for 35 to 40. Everyone is looking and theres a massive dry market here. The market is upside down in this neighborhood.


Up here we got designer smell and look with a price to match, unfortunatly the high isn't there. A buddy of mine passed the "savings" on to me and I'm none to happy. That's what I get for not taking the time to see the old head I know.


----------



## M B P (Jun 23, 2012)

$50 to $60 an 8th for perfect weed is about the standard in the large midwestern town I live in. If you're buying a whole ounce, you get a discount... $350 or so.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 24, 2012)

An ounce is 28.4 grams (they round up that little bit)... or if the dealer likes you an ounce is 30grams or a little more...


----------



## mane2008 (Jun 24, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> An ounce is 28.4 grams (they round up that little bit)... or if the dealer likes you an ounce is 30grams or a little more...


uhh most dealers give 28g flat, if that sometimes. 

not many dealers give off an extra .4 on purpose trust me. as long as its 28g it's Ounce in most eyes. b/c when you get a pound is 448 not 454 like it actually is.


----------



## 34you (Jun 24, 2012)

NZ 1oz = $240usd average


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 24, 2012)

mane2008 said:


> uhh most dealers give 28g flat, if that sometimes.
> 
> not many dealers give off an extra .4 on purpose trust me. as long as its 28g it's Ounce in most eyes. b/c when you get a pound is 448 not 454 like it actually is.


Dealers like that get called scum around here, when someone is paying for an ounce they expect a full ounce, not just a smidgeon under an ounce... Dodgy dealers...


----------



## bud nugbong (Jun 24, 2012)

100-500, from crusty mids to overpriced dro. pretty diverse where i live. I like to get good indoors for 300 and Im happy. actually very happy because its worth it. nothing i hate more than paying good money for some shitty bud.


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 24, 2012)

Any body heard of gainsvlle green from florida. U gotta be a ole timer tho


----------



## 00johnson (Jun 25, 2012)

terry said:


> in london england i pay 100 english pounds so its bout the same.


£100 for an ounce? How good is it like? The price round here ranges from £200-£220 depending on quality... not so sure how much that is in dollars though.


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 25, 2012)

Typical NYC high quality dank prices:
$400 a zip
$120 a 1/4

Garbage shit, mexican ghetto block weed:
Like $150 a zip. But who would buy it?


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 25, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> Any body heard of gainsvlle green from florida. U gotta be a ole timer tho


Oh yeah I know it well


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 25, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Typical NYC high quality dank prices:
> $400 a zip
> $120 a 1/4
> 
> ...


People that have been smoking for 30 years enjoy their mexican brick.


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Oh yeah I know it well


Lol thats crazy but do u still live down here??


----------



## dozer777 (Jun 25, 2012)

300 an oz for good green. Up to 400 for killer.


----------



## purklize (Jun 25, 2012)

> * $120-$150 weed is everywhere around here and alot is good quality......If only all these people growing it flushed before harvesting. My neighbor gave me a gram of his Purple Kush x Snow Cap. It taste fantastic but it is harsh as fuck. I feel bad for whoever is paying him $45 for an 1/8th.*


*

Flushing has nothing to do with that... he screwed up the cure. If you don't cure right, your bud will be harsh, if you cure right, it won't.
*


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Typical NYC high quality dank prices:
> $400 a zip
> $120 a 1/4
> 
> ...


I know not to move to NY. Those prices are crazy. Im gettin medical weed here for $140 a ounce.


----------



## purklize (Jun 25, 2012)

What kind of bud are you getting for $140/oz? Can you provide any pictures? That's a really low price, IMO you either know a generous grower or you're getting mediocre stuff...


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

purklize said:


> What kind of bud are you getting for $140/oz? Can you provide any pictures? That's a really low price, IMO you either know a generous grower or you're getting mediocre stuff...


This is some Diesel Star I got for $140. I usually try not to spend more than $120 on an oz but this was a real bargain.


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thats so cheap.. Lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 25, 2012)

purklize said:


> What kind of bud are you getting for $140/oz? Can you provide any pictures? That's a really low price, IMO you either know a generous grower or you're getting mediocre stuff...


most everyone in Ca are getting these prices... I've said it before and I'll say it again 120-150 an oz of good bud in the san jose bay area... Now if you go to dispensary you will pay closer to 300 an oz... but so many ppl grow that it's not neccessary to go to the shop to get bud. I've been getting green crack, blue dream, waynes wonder, sour diesel, different types of purple, etc.. for 120 an oz for about 2 years now. Prices started dropping a few years back and seem to be holding steady for now... stay high


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 25, 2012)

I need a fuckin cali connect. WILLING TO PAY 240 per oz


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> I need a fuckin cali connect. WILLING TO PAY 240 per oz


You can get some pretty bomb shit for 240 here.. thats in the private reserve range


----------



## purklize (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> This is some Diesel Star I got for $140. I usually try not to spend more than $120 on an oz but this was a real bargain.


Guess you know the grower, ha. That's a steal.


----------



## purklize (Jun 25, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> most everyone in Ca are getting these prices... I've said it before and I'll say it again 120-150 an oz of good bud in the san jose bay area... Now if you go to dispensary you will pay closer to 300 an oz... but so many ppl grow that it's not neccessary to go to the shop to get bud. I've been getting green crack, blue dream, waynes wonder, sour diesel, different types of purple, etc.. for 120 an oz for about 2 years now. Prices started dropping a few years back and seem to be holding steady for now... stay high


There's a lot of talk in the California MMJ forum about selling pounds of top shelf name strains to dispensaries for 3-4k each... which comes to $200-250/oz... is there really that big of a price gap between "good" and "great" out there?


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

purklize said:


> There's a lot of talk in the California MMJ forum about selling pounds of top shelf name strains to dispensaries for 3-4k each... which comes to $200-250/oz... is there really that big of a price gap between "good" and "great" out there?


I dont get ur question


----------



## purklize (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I dont get ur question


You guys are saying you can get the best bud for $100-150/oz in CA. But in the CA medical marijuana forum, people are selling pounds (of indoor) to dispensaries at $200-250/oz. Is there an easy explanation for this disparity?


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

purklize said:


> You guys are saying you can get the best bud for $100-150/oz in CA. But in the CA medical marijuana forum, people are selling pounds (of indoor) to dispensaries at $200-250/oz. Is there an easy explanation for this disparity?


Oh yea well thats how that works. Most dispensaries are selling top shelf for like 300 an oz and ripping ppl off. Its all about who you know and what dispensaries you go to. There are alot of "designer" dispensaries here made to appeal to rappers and young kids and shit.. they are all glamorous and sell way over priced buds.. and then there are dispensaries that actually care about selling medicine to legit patients like myself.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jun 25, 2012)

mine go for $$$300


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Oh yea well thats how that works. Most dispensaries are selling top shelf for like 300 an oz and ripping ppl off. Its all about who you know and what dispensaries you go to. There are alot of "designer" dispensaries here made to appeal to rappers and young kids and shit.. they are all glamorous and sell way over priced buds.. and then there are dispensaries that actually care about selling medicine to legit patients like myself.


shut up stop bitchin............... legit patient= fancy word for im a lazy stoner who doesnt like to grow my own weed....


----------



## purklize (Jun 25, 2012)

People should probably start giving some clue as to their geographical location - a price isn't much use if you don't know if it's in Oregon or Alabama.



> *Oh yea well thats how that works. Most dispensaries are selling top shelf for like 300 an oz and ripping ppl off. Its all about who you know and what dispensaries you go to. There are alot of "designer" dispensaries here made to appeal to rappers and young kids and shit.. they are all glamorous and sell way over priced buds.. and then there are dispensaries that actually care about selling medicine to legit patients like myself.*


*

Is the bud you get indoor or outdoor?

It seems hard to believe that one dispensary would be selling the same bud for $150 that another sells for $400. Even aggressive marketing has its limits.
*


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> shut up stop bitchin............... legit patient= fancy word for im a lazy stoner who doesnt like to grow my own weed....


I do grow my own weed you ass.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

purklize said:


> People should probably start giving some clue as to their geographical location - a price isn't much use if you don't know if it's in Oregon or Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both. We are in California so the outdoor is just as good if not sometimes better than the indoor.


----------



## purklize (Jun 25, 2012)

You're saying dispensaries are selling you top shelf indoor hydro for $100-150/oz and not as some kind of favor?


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

purklize said:


> You're saying dispensaries are selling you top shelf indoor hydro for $100-150/oz and not as some kind of favor?


Favor??? Pssshhh I wish. Anybody can walk in and get that. The weed is good here bro. The $89 ounces of outdoor here are probably better than the $300 ounces of "fire" people sell in the midwest and shit. Im getting shit in the $100-140 price range that is good medical quality, testing at around 14-17% THC. Imagine the shit they got for $300 here? Ive seen PR bud that tested at like 23% THC.. borderline narcotic levels of high.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 25, 2012)

as far as I know the street prices are different than club prices because of TAXES... yup they claim to pay your sales tax but the price is added into the original sale... So ppl can sell their bud to the clubs at a little higher price but they don't just take anyones bud. It's hard to get in with a club, they usually have a few established growers. Also clubs have to be able to keep their doors open (overhead) and pay their employees, that's why you still pay the old street prices when you go to a club. Now I don't really know anyone in my area getting oz from the club at 150 unless it's mid grade, but I haven't been to the club in a while. I never did ask if the bud they were getting was indoor or outdoor I'm assuming most of it was indoor. anyway higher prices in the clubs to help pay overhead which "street dealers" (we'll just call them that) don't have, hence the lower prices... make sense??? stay high


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> as far as I know the street prices are different than club prices because of TAXES... yup they claim to pay your sales tax but the price is added into the original sale... So ppl can sell their bud to the clubs at a little higher price but they don't just take anyones bud. It's hard to get in with a club, they usually have a few established growers. Also clubs have to be able to keep their doors open (overhead) and pay their employees, that's why you still pay the old street prices when you go to a club. Now I don't really know anyone in my area getting oz from the club at 150 unless it's mid grade, but I haven't been to the club in a while. I never did ask if the bud they were getting was indoor or outdoor I'm assuming most of it was indoor. anyway higher prices in the clubs to help pay overhead which "street dealers" (we'll just call them that) don't have, hence the lower prices... make sense??? stay high


This is also part of the reason.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 25, 2012)

TheUsedLabel said:


> idk where you guys are getting these insane prices man, here in el paso, TX i can get an ounce of skunk for 30 bucks, guess its a good connect, and the shit is killer, you guys pay way too much


trolling like a boss..

or really is a retard and doesn't know hes smoking shwag lmao!


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> trolling like a boss..
> 
> or really is a retard and doesn't know hes smoking shwag lmao!


I wonder what he considers "skunk". Cuz here for $30 you can get an oz of stress


----------



## dvs1038 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow $30 per Zip, hey well call up ur guy and tell him I wanna buy 2 tons of his herb at $30 per oz of the dank ass shit like I get here at the MMJ pharmacies. Wow so that works out to what about $480 per L-bow. Ok so call it 500 a pound that sounds damn good considering real Lb prices r around 4-6 times that much. Y dont u go back to texas and hump some cows instead of posting sumptin that makes it look like when u opened ur mouth to talk ur brain fell out. Or do u prefer sheep?


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

dvs1038 said:


> Wow $30 per Zip, hey well call up ur guy and tell him I wanna buy 2 tons of his herb at $30 per oz of the dank ass shit like I get here at the MMJ pharmacies. Wow so that works out to what about $480 per L-bow. Ok so call it 500 a pound that sounds damn good considering real Lb prices r around 4-6 times that much. Y dont u go back to texas and hump some cows instead of posting sumptin that makes it look like when u opened ur mouth to talk ur brain fell out. Or do u prefer sheep?


Who are you talkng to ?


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jun 26, 2012)

Usually about £120 back in England, but that's just my rate. (due to me buying a bar or so at a time)

It's much more over in aus, or at least for an oz of something good. Eg not bush weed, or anything else crappy the aboriginals offload. Lol


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 26, 2012)

Oscar Zeta Acosta said:


> Usually about £120 back in England, but that's just my rate. (due to me buying a bar or so at a time)
> 
> It's much more over in aus, or at least for an oz of something good. Eg not bush weed, or anything else crappy the aboriginals offload. Lol


Where I live in Australia it's about $300 an ounce give or take, depending on who you're dealing with...


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 26, 2012)

Oscar Zeta Acosta said:


> Usually about £120 back in England, but that's just my rate. (due to me buying a bar or so at a time)
> 
> It's much more over in aus, or at least for an oz of something good. Eg not bush weed, or anything else crappy the aboriginals offload. Lol


£120 and oz even in a bar doesn't happen over here in England any more


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 26, 2012)

Oscar Zeta Acosta said:


> Usually about £120 back in England, but that's just my rate. (due to me buying a bar or so at a time)
> 
> It's much more over in aus, or at least for an oz of something good. Eg not bush weed, or anything else crappy the aboriginals offload. Lol


Every where in UK I've been its £200+ they are all robbing twats,they even sell it £10 a gram (£280)an ounce. Grow your own it's cheaper


----------



## maartards (Jun 26, 2012)

damn you all lucky guys. here in Latvia it costs from 400bucks and up for not too good weed. here almost every grade weed goes for 20$ a gram. more you buy, bigger the discount


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jun 26, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Favor??? Pssshhh I wish. Anybody can walk in and get that. The weed is good here bro. The $89 ounces of outdoor here are probably better than the $300 ounces of "fire" people sell in the midwest and shit. Im getting shit in the $100-140 price range that is good medical quality, testing at around 14-17% THC. Imagine the shit they got for $300 here? Ive seen PR bud that tested at like 23% THC.. borderline narcotic levels of high.


Every post you write pisses me the fuck off. Oh wow BIG FUCKING DEAL 23% THC PSSSHHH. I got that at least all day everyday. Besides THC% only plays a part in the high and some lower THC strains will get you higher because of the amount of CBD, in it and THC-V plus other chemicals that react with our brains... You are a jealous bitch. You dont like that bud sells for that much??? Get over it pusseh, I need to eat and i got expenses. fuck off


----------



## dvs1038 (Jun 26, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Who are you talkng to ?


that wasn't at u Kaendar it was 4 the dude in texas. he should change his RIU name to The Texas Troll.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 26, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Every post you write pisses me the fuck off. Oh wow BIG FUCKING DEAL 23% THC PSSSHHH. I got that at least all day everyday. Besides THC% only plays a part in the high and some lower THC strains will get you higher because of the amount of CBD, in it and THC-V plus other chemicals that react with our brains...  You are a jealous bitch. You dont like that bud sells for that much??? Get over it pusseh, I need to eat and i got expenses. fuck off


Wat the fuck are u talking about.. you make no sense you blabbering moron.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jun 26, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Wat the fuck are u talking about.. you make no sense you blabbering moron.


maybe if you had half a brain you would know what im talkin about. what else do i need to write i already spelled it out for you for god's sake........ 

Hmmmm.... whose the moron???? Seriously you cant understand what i wrote? Did you ride the short bus in school? Were you in special ed classes?? Or are you dyslexic? 

Seems to me like you are not up to date on the latest cannabis information. You think your hot shit just because you can get some weed that has 23% thc. Some of the best more desireable cannabis has less thc% than that.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 4, 2012)

thread.......derailed


----------



## mjcultivate (Sep 29, 2013)

How much is everyone paying in Australia?


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 29, 2013)

250-280 around here strains that have been around 9mm, Bubba Kush, OG kush, superskunk, an northern lights. NE is my area btw


----------



## kinddiesel (Sep 29, 2013)

Michigan, 100 to 600. average 250 to 350. 100 dollar stuff mold 600 stuff from seed example girl scout thin mint.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 29, 2013)

I pay $275-325 for top shelf in my end of MA.


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 29, 2013)

rollitup said:


> opens up mapquest..... TX isn't that far of a drive....


are you insinuating you're into illegal activity??


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm too nice, been letting go of kush for 200...about 100 below market price.

And no, don't even ask...sorry.

Sunni would put her pretty foot up my arse for breaking the rules.

JK Sun, glad to see things getting back to normal.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 29, 2013)

A++ 325-375 is the custy price 250-300 if you have the hookup.


----------



## RPM371 (Sep 29, 2013)

I haven't bought any in so long, I don't have a clue what it costs.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 29, 2013)

Just made a deal for $340 per @ lb weight. Nice. Prices have finally gone back up since legalization in CO. I had to compete with 250 per from CO for awhile, but thankfully that dried up. Now it's back up in CT at least. But that is only for mint herb, which is all I grow, of course. (lol) Peace


----------



## StoneyTheBear29 (Oct 31, 2013)

200 Up here in Lewiston,Maine.


----------



## clint308 (Nov 1, 2013)

In Australia it's goin for around $300 - $350


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 1, 2013)

200-400 here in corn land.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 1, 2013)

Ranging from 40 to 175 bucks.
Keep in mind, currency exchange is 1$ = 8Q's (we use this shit called quetzales, that once upon a time was on par mit ze dollar)
You can end up spending half a paycheck in a single ounce of bomb shit, or get a whole pound of regular.


----------



## kinddiesel (Nov 1, 2013)

suggested donation. weed is never for sale ever. you donate it. from 75 garbage to 250. donated whole sale. for the guys the petal it donation . from 120 to 600


----------



## bioWheel (Nov 1, 2013)

Anyone have a picture of 'an ounce'? I'd like to see how much we're talking about.


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 1, 2013)

bioWheel said:


> Anyone have a picture of 'an ounce'? I'd like to see how much we're talking about.



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+does+an+ounce+of+weed+look+like


----------



## bioWheel (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks - I haven't used Google before. I'm new to the web.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 1, 2013)

bioWheel said:


> Anyone have a picture of 'an ounce'? I'd like to see how much we're talking about.


1 ounce is 28 grams. Looks may vary according to bud size and shape.


----------



## bioWheel (Nov 1, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> 1 ounce is 28 grams. Looks may vary according to bud size and shape.


Thanks R33. Since I grow and don't buy I had no idea.


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 1, 2013)

An ounce of weed is a beautiful thing.


----------



## hoonry (Nov 2, 2013)

well, depends on whether I am buying the ounce or selling it. If I'm buying it, it's gonna cost me $225 up. If I'm selling it, I get $100. sounds fair, doesn't it?


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 2, 2013)

$30 give or take. Depends on the cost of the seeds I'm growing and the seasonal variability of electric costs.


----------



## InvaderMark (Apr 16, 2014)

Lately the goods been 250. Still 120 givertake 20 for the sticky and seedy. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Sativied (Apr 16, 2014)

28 x $1.30 x flowering weeks and would have to go six times (max 5 gr each time) if I buy at a coffeeshop, when selling larger quantities it's 30-60% of that.


----------



## KLITE (Apr 16, 2014)

Around november after the outdoor is done you can get an ounce for as little as 30 euro around here.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 16, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Around november after the outdoor is done you can get an ounce for as little as 30 euro around here.


I wish I cud an ounce for 30 euro its 400 euro in Ireland and that's 365 days a year


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 16, 2014)

A hundred dollars..


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 16, 2014)

Street price is 350-400. If you know someone that grows its around 250


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 16, 2014)

People are selling cali import for 300ish


----------



## Foothills (Apr 16, 2014)

$ 250 , More if you go anywhere near the cities.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2014)

too much! 200-275 for cali/colo import. bomb outdoor in oct nov for 150


----------



## TubePot (Apr 16, 2014)

NY , 400 a oz for dank bud, 175 a oz for reg.


----------



## KLITE (Apr 16, 2014)

> I wish I cud an ounce for 30 euro its 400 euro in Ireland and that's 365 days a year


Shit man just come to spain in november and post yourself and your mates a few ounces, most of it might arrive. 

I mean even at clubs you can get alright weed like the all the old school skunk crosses for 4 or 5 euro a gram, indoor not too dirty like.


----------



## Mainesmoker (Apr 16, 2014)

200-350 depends on who you know and where you dare to go


----------



## iconoclast (Apr 16, 2014)

$300 in Illinois


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 16, 2014)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> I pay $275-325 for top shelf in my end of MA.


What end is that?


----------



## UncleReemis (Apr 16, 2014)

100-115 for "reg" and 350 for the higher grade stuff. It's ridiculous.


----------



## hexthat (Apr 16, 2014)

100 here for the best stuff

keeps going down each year, hopefully the bans on growing will raise prices


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 16, 2014)

NY
Top Shelf $400-
Mid Grade $300-
Reggies $50-100
These prices are for the average joe... 
The prices for Top and Mids can drop $50+ depending on who you know...


----------



## hexthat (Apr 16, 2014)

100 top
75 med
25-50 horrible

lots of people trying to get old prices and they get horrible angry when you show them what you got for cheaper


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 16, 2014)

hexthat said:


> 100 top
> 75 med
> 25-50 horrible
> 
> lots of people trying to get old prices and they get horrible angry when you show them what you got for cheaper


Damn... If i lived there I wouldn't even distribute locally, you can't live on those prices...


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 17, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Shit man just come to spain in november and post yourself and your mates a few ounces, most of it might arrive.
> 
> I mean even at clubs you can get alright weed like the all the old school skunk crosses for 4 or 5 euro a gram, indoor not too dirty like.


That sounds like a good plan ha  ill be in Spain next month for a few days so might see then 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 18, 2014)

I can ge an once of bricksies for about 25 good shit I have to cross into the states about 250-325 an ounce.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 18, 2014)

Lol you lie chingon nobody in cali or texas would buy an ounce of stress for 3 bills...in mexico i can get a pound for 25 bucks...no estas conectado wey


----------



## ZakZapata420 (Apr 18, 2014)

In san antonio tx I get an oz for 220 pretty , I dont know who the hell said they get an oz for 30$ in el paso but thats prolly reggie 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 19, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol you lie chingon nobody in cali or texas would buy an ounce of stress for 3 bills...in mexico i can get a pound for 25 bucks...no estas conectado wey


No Im not connected I dont know any one in el paso I have to go to cruces where some of my old marine buddies live and pay their prices, I dont fuck around in J town I know two or three guys that i feel comfy with its hard to get a read on these shifty bastards they are so used to ripping people off that they are like the most friendly con artists in the world...My cuz slangs in ablq paying about 3g's a lb for cali import that they give top shelf names to,thin mint, lemon amnesia, purple pimp slap, but I dont know whether to believe it or not...Im a sad isolated little man thats why I try to make computer friends instead of real life friends.


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 19, 2014)

im from England, and an ounce of good weed here is £250! i have seen it go up to as much as £300!


----------



## kinddiesel (Apr 19, 2014)

Michigan legal state. farmer value from 120 to 220. average 160. street value 150 to 300. per ounce if gram out price goes way up.


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 19, 2014)

kinddiesel said:


> Michigan legal state. farmer value from 120 to 220. average 160. street value 150 to 300. per ounce if gram out price goes way up.


its like 14 dollas for 0.8 in England!!


----------



## hexthat (Apr 19, 2014)

i haven't been able to find brick weed in over 8 years, how the hell you get that shit in center cali? There is like no market for it here with the huge flood of amateur growers with their fluffy and leafy buds.


----------



## toocoolo (Apr 30, 2014)

It's been a while since I posted my Barcelona prices. I've got an update: 

With my long time dealer, an oz (or around 29g) is still 100€. This is very good quality weed, different types but always (or almost) well cured properly harvested sin semilla. Critical, Bubblegum, Silver Haze, Hymalaya Gold, and so on, can usually pick. Can get a discount if buying +400€. 

Now, Cannabis Clubs are sprouting all around the city. They're pretty much like Netherlands' Coffee Shops, except you have to "Join" the club and pay a fee (mine was €20 with a free gram!). In this magical and virtually legal joints, you can get a gram of extremely fine quality weed (like in a good Amsterdam Coffee Shop) for between 6€ to 14€ a gram. (That's up to 406 € an Ounce! but the wont let you buy more then 5g per visit). But this is really good gourmet weed: they have different strains and always top notch medical grade god tier weed. I can't describe my high right now. 

That's my report!


----------



## TubePot (Apr 30, 2014)

200 for a Z of regs. My reg guy was out last week and I paid 50 bucks for 1.5 grams of Blue Dream.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 30, 2014)

toocoolo said:


> It's been a while since I posted my Barcelona prices. I've got an update:
> 
> With my long time dealer, an oz (or around 29g) is still 100€. This is very good quality weed, different types but always (or almost) well cured properly harvested sin semilla. Critical, Bubblegum, Silver Haze, Hymalaya Gold, and so on, can usually pick. Can get a discount if buying +400€.
> 
> ...


Hey man im heading to barcelona in a few weeks myself can any1 use these cannabis clubs ??

Sent from my SM-G900F using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## toocoolo (Apr 30, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey man im heading to barcelona in a few weeks myself can any1 use these cannabis clubs ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Rollitup mobile app


I believe most of these clubs have a policy of "members invite members" or "health issues" to join the clubs. Its all part of the legal limbo they live in, which is supposed to get regulated and somehow changed by the local gov before this summer. 

BUT, I've also heard most clubs downtown would still sell one day passes or regular memberships for tourists, its just a matter to know where this clubs are and ring their bell. The Cannabis Museum in Barrio Gótico might be a good start, as well as the dozens of grow shops, I've seen the club's business cards there. 

If anything, I can hook you up with my friend or with my club since now I'm a member


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 30, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey man im heading to barcelona in a few weeks myself can any1 use these cannabis clubs ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Rollitup mobile app



Member here has links to some clubs in barca.

If you pm her, sure she'll be able to answer your question.

As for her name, I'm gonna need help. It's long but starts lahada...something.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 30, 2014)

toocoolo said:


> I believe most of these clubs have a policy of "members invite members" or "health issues" to join the clubs. Its all part of the legal limbo they live in, which is supposed to get regulated and somehow changed by the local gov before this summer.
> 
> BUT, I've also heard most clubs downtown would still sell one day passes or regular memberships for tourists, its just a matter to know where this clubs are and ring their bell. The Cannabis Museum in Barrio Gótico might be a good start, as well as the dozens of grow shops, I've seen the club's business cards there.
> 
> If anything, I can hook you up with my friend or with my club since now I'm a member


Yea i was doing some looking and it seems u have to be invited but i have seen nothing about tourist.. Im staying on las ramblas i think have read there is one close to here but no name or info... if u could hook me up id be more than grateful 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 30, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Member here has links to some clubs in barca.
> 
> If you pm her, sure she'll be able to answer your question.
> 
> As for her name, I'm gonna need help. It's long but starts lahada...something.


If u think of it do let me know

Sent from my SM-G900F using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 30, 2014)

toocoolo said:


> It's been a while since I posted my Barcelona prices. I've got an update:
> 
> With my long time dealer, an oz (or around 29g) is still 100€. This is very good quality weed, different types but always (or almost) well cured properly harvested sin semilla. Critical, Bubblegum, Silver Haze, Hymalaya Gold, and so on, can usually pick. Can get a discount if buying +400€.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Spain's got it goin' on over there.

/respect


----------



## Growan (Apr 30, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey man im heading to barcelona in a few weeks myself can any1 use these cannabis clubs ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Rollitup mobile app


Great city. was years ago when I went, but I loved it. Enjoy!


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 30, 2014)

Growan said:


> Great city. was years ago when I went, but I loved it. Enjoy!


Been once before but just a day trip while i was in salou.. im going this time for 5 days mainly for Barcelonas last home game


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 30, 2014)

i dont pay for weed..but in central va it 250-300..quality differs..im not a shyster so it 75 a quarter..all the way up..


----------



## mudhead31 (Apr 30, 2014)

When I buy 250-280 but primo top quality shit could pay less but not woth it.(Maine,USA)


----------



## klozetgrow (May 1, 2014)

PHX Arizona 200$ an o 180$ if you know the grower


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

I wont be smoking for 2.5 months.


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 1, 2014)

Ohio 250 loud 90 mids

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

Bought a zip of Mendo in Oakland couple weeks ago for $190. Was happy to pay for it, too.


----------



## klozetgrow (May 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I wont be smoking for 2.5 months.


 
For what purpose if ya dont mind me asking


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

Out of smoke and don't want to buy the bunk ass shit in my area.

Edit: I'll have another harvest in that time frame.


----------



## klozetgrow (May 1, 2014)

Yea im in same boat kinda ALL my money is thrown at bills so no play money that's what got me growing lmao can't pay for it... Efff it just grow it


----------



## taipanspunk (May 1, 2014)

in Inland Empire and San Diego counties roughly 300-360 ish for above average grades


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

klozetgrow said:


> Yea im in same boat kinda ALL my money is thrown at bills so no play money that's what got me growing lmao can't pay for it... Efff it just grow it


I got money, that's not the problem. It just the weed that I get in my area they try to call it "dro" thinking that makes it sound like medical or something, but it turns out to be at best mids. 

For whatever reason, dealers think that if they call something dro then it means they can charge more and I'll straight up tell them that dro only means it was grown in water as the medium and they can go fuck themselves.


----------



## klozetgrow (May 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I got money, that's not the problem. It just the weed that I get in my area they try to call it "dro" thinking that makes it sound like medical or something, but it turns out to be at best mids.
> 
> For whatever reason, dealers think that if they call something dro then it means they can charge more and I'll straight up tell them that dro only means it was grown in water as the medium and they can go fuck themselves.


 
Lmao I hear ya well im just broke lol otherwise I have plenty of dispenseries to get good smoke bout 215-200 an o


----------



## ZKerr (May 2, 2014)

£200-220 but weed's rare here it's mostly hash (actually Soap Bar (which is SHIT)) and even that's getting a bit rare now but it's £80 an O. My friend stays not far away in the city and spends £12.50 a gram (£350 an O) but i weighed it once and he was getting 0.9 gram for £12.50 so if that was every time then £385 an Ounce!


----------



## klozetgrow (May 2, 2014)

Damn that's expensive O.O we have brick weed that runs 60$-70$ an o but its becoming scarce with all the "chronic" around


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 2, 2014)

klozetgrow said:


> Lmao I hear ya well im just broke lol otherwise I have plenty of dispenseries to get good smoke bout 215-200 an o


That would be nice, but I live in a state where there is none of those. Looks like it may be another 1-3 years for the southern states to catch up and allow dispensaries here. 

If it doesn't happen in 5 years I'm out of here.


----------



## klozetgrow (May 2, 2014)

Yea my belief is in the next ten years many states in the us are gonna legalize these greedy politicians will see the money legalizing pot would create and won't be able to pass it up along with the populace that's screaming LEGALIZE POT


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 2, 2014)

klozetgrow said:


> Yea my belief is in the next ten years many states in the us are gonna legalize these greedy politicians will see the money legalizing pot would create and won't be able to pass it up along with the populace that's screaming LEGALIZE POT


I'm hoping more that the see the medical benefits like everyone else and jump on board. There is already a law proposal on the books. It didn't happen this year, but we are shooting for next year. It would be nice to be able to get a license to produce my own legally for my insomnia and focus. 

I hate sleeping pills, they make you so groggy the next day..


----------



## klozetgrow (May 2, 2014)

true there's no doubt mj has great medical properties I just dont think politicians care imho but money talks and in the next ten years maybe these old set in their ways Republicans will be out of office (sorry if I offend just my .02)


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 2, 2014)

Not offended. 
I agree that is all they care about, just saying they should care more about the medical properties.


----------



## klozetgrow (May 3, 2014)

To true


----------



## IGTHY (May 15, 2014)

For me free..... At the Co-ops 200-300 a donation.


----------



## IGTHY (May 15, 2014)

For me free..... At the Co-ops 200-300 a donation.


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2014)

reported for double post.


----------



## NolaDiesel27 (May 15, 2014)

$175 in NOLA


----------



## rory420420 (May 15, 2014)

200-350 depending on who you know and the quality...


----------

